#ubuntu-za 2011-01-10
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> morning inetpro
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> hi sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro nuvolari  and everyone else
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Morganvd> Evening all
<Morganvd> anyone know where i can buy a netbook with ubuntu preloaded?
<Trixar_za> Not sure you get those easily in SA. Most of them come with Windows Preloaded - if you want it or not. You do get deals by some places that offer deals with a linux pre-installed though. The place near my house offers you an Compaq laptop with FreeDos preinstalled with a burned Ubuntu Disc of the latest version.
<Morganvd> kewl im just looking for a new netbook
<Morganvd> my HP mini fell 8 stories on thursday last week
<Morganvd> and im thinking of getting something that works better with ubuntu
<Morganvd> k seems the HP mini is still the best value for money
<Kilos> hi Morganvd how you manage to drop it outa window
<Morganvd> lol
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> lol
<Morganvd> i didnt the the porter did
<Morganvd> he was packing the bags
<Morganvd> on the trolly
<Kilos> not funny. expensive mistake that if its not insured
<Morganvd> not insured
<Kilos> insure the next one
<Morganvd> so its not funny
<Kilos> and kill the porter
<Morganvd> busy with it
<Morganvd> auto and general full of crap
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> try outsurance
<Morganvd> nah same company
<Morganvd> im going with momentum
<Kilos> according to their adds on the idiot box you dont know one is gone before the replacement is there
<Morganvd> they have been good to us in the past
<Kilos> sorry man thats a bad one
<Morganvd> yeah well i saw the porter hang it on clothing rail on the trollie
<Kilos> hope you can get all your work of the harddrive still
<Morganvd> its one of those real hotel trollies
<Morganvd> it was a personal machine
<Morganvd> so no work
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what a blow
<Kilos> sue the hotel too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pain and suffering too
<Morganvd> cant they have liability signs all over
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> next time carry it yourself
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Morganvd> lesson learned
<Morganvd> make sure its insured 
<Morganvd> and 2 make sure no one touches it but you
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all . sleep tight
<Kilos> yip
<Symmetria> sup
<Owkkuri> sup
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-11
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> morning Kilos
<nuvolari> morning Kilos, superfly and other peeps :D
<Kilos_> grrr
<sakhi> morinng Kilos 
<sakhi> morning nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi sakhi howzit
<sakhi> good thanks and you?
<Kilos> good thank you
<Kilos> hiyatoday maiatoday 
<superfly> happy birthday drubin!
<inetpro> drubin: where is the cake? Happy Birthday!
<Kilos_> Happy birthday drubin . here's wishing you many more
<maiatoday> I think we are only talking to drubin's computer
<maiatoday> Maaz: tell drubin on freenode happy birthday
<Maaz> maiatoday: Okay, I'll tell drubin on freenode
<kbmonkey> hi all :)
<kbmonkey> has anyone tried MeeGo on their netbook?
<wedwo-> hi kbmonkey /wezley, what's the one of you two doing?
<kbmonkey> oh just busy organizing some todos wedwo- 
<wedwo-> never used meego - sorry
<kbmonkey> im playing with it for a couple days now, its very snappy, but having some hardware issues. it's still pretty new
<Morganvd> he hey kbmonkey  i have used it
<Morganvd> must say the idea is rather nice 
<Morganvd> and the layout is great for netbooks
<Morganvd> i found the apps where the hardest to get
<kbmonkey> it would be great once a bit more polished, the next release is in April.
<kbmonkey> just trying it out to see if my no-techy family might use it ;D
<Morganvd> i think next release will put them in the running
<Morganvd> its great for social people
<Morganvd> twiter facebook
<Morganvd> i still want a andriod OS for a netbook
<kbmonkey> oh that is exactly what i'm going to download tonight for mine, android ;)
<Morganvd> just watch 
<Morganvd> i tried it 
<Morganvd> but kept compling about it cannot find a SD card
<kbmonkey> http://www.android-x86.org/
<Morganvd> and a few others
<kbmonkey> you can find built iso's there
<Morganvd> according to the site my hp mini was fully suported
<Morganvd> i get my new netbook tomorrow
<kbmonkey> new toys are good. do you recommend the stable release Morganvd, have you built Android form source?
<Morganvd> not from source
<Morganvd> i stuck to the stable release
<Morganvd> maybe should have tried it
<Morganvd> anyone know how the Dell mini 1018 preforms
<superfly> I'll take Linux over Android thanks... that's why I have my Nokia N900 ;-)
<Morganvd> haha
<Morganvd> superfly: 
<Tonberry> android is technically linux...
<Morganvd> on a netbook
<superfly> Tonberry: it's Google's Java VM on a Linux kernel
<Tonberry> with all the cool bits taken out...
<Morganvd> i must say im fininding it hard not to look at andriod
<superfly> Tonberry: exactly :-P
<superfly> to be perfectly honest, I think Wayland is years late already
<superfly> X must die
<superfly> I think my phone would be somewhat snappier if it didn't use proper X
<Tonberry> and die quickly
<Morganvd> haha
<superfly> not that my phone is slow
<Tonberry> but damn a lot of things will have to change..
<kbmonkey> ha ha superfly! no i will never swap my desktop for another OS ;)
<kbmonkey> but I love trying out new OS's, so the netbook is the test bunny for those
<Morganvd> http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-mini1018/pd
<Morganvd> my new toy
<kbmonkey> haven't used the 1018 before, the Atom range of CPU's are pretty good though. I recommend you get another 1GB of RAM, well worth it
<Morganvd> the one i got has 2GB DDR3 ram
<Morganvd> and 160gb hdd instead of the 250gb
<kbmonkey> fantastic! indemnity: they fly with most *nix, cant say the same for competing OS's though
<Morganvd> i had the HP mini but i thought I would go Dell 
<Morganvd> always was a Dell Fan
<Morganvd> i hear andriod out selling iphone in the US
<kbmonkey> im not too surprised, after the whole iphone os security upgrade issues
<Morganvd> whoo whoo
<Morganvd> today is a good day
<Morganvd> my wife who is a windows junkie
<Morganvd> now wants a andriod phone
<kbmonkey> oh dear, the android source is about 2GB, excluding build deps. think il pass building myself for now ;)
<Morganvd> but the iso is only 70meg 
<kbmonkey> i know, crazy right
<Morganvd> has anyone tried ubuntu ultimate
<kbmonkey> nope, sorry
<nuvolari> e/
<nuvolari> hey guys
<Morganvd> hey nuvolari 
<nuvolari> does anyone know how to "switch" input devices? eg. /dev/input/js0 and /dev/input/js1
<nuvolari> 0 is used by default, but the one that should be used is 1
<nuvolari> :/
<kbmonkey> not sure nuvolari, are those gamepads/joysticks you want to switch?
<dwidge> Morganvd: ubuntu ultimate? i didn't know there was an ultimate version..
<dwidge> does it have extra binaries that come on the disk or something?
<dwidge> i mean extra packages
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> fp
<nuvolari> ?
<nuvolari> hmm, what happened?
<nuvolari> it's surely not just me
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-12
<inetpro> nuvolari: it's just you
<inetpro> good morning
<nuvolari> g'morning inetpro, superfly
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell Kilos good morning
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<Kilos> morning nuvolari superfly and others
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> lo
<dwidge1> maaz is pretty cool
<dwidge1> like he's running ai or something
<dwidge1> maaz: what's up?
<Maaz> dwidge1: *blink*
<dwidge1> ok ok
<dwidge1> nevermind
<Kilos> hey guys. can someone please tell me how to stop evolution receiving mail with a html attachment of the same text
<Kilos> i have done something wrong but cant find what
 * nlsthzn lurks
 * highvoltage watches nlsthzn lurking
 * nlsthzn runs away
 * maiatoday watches highvoltage watch and empty spot
<nlsthzn> how u guys doing? :)
<maiatoday> fine
<nlsthzn> good to hear
<maiatoday> busy 
<maiatoday> but good, you?
<nlsthzn> fine as rain, thx
<nlsthzn> been awhile since I was on IRC so just wanted to come say a quick hello :)
<Kilos> nlsthzn, quick hello
<Kilos> hi maiatoday highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hey Kilos, maiatoday and nlsthzn 
<maiatoday> hello *
<nlsthzn> hey Kilos :)
 * nlsthzn disapears in a puff of a disconnect
 * highvoltage hoped for a bigger puff
<Kilos> lol
 * maiatoday breathes
<highvoltage> slow day in #ubuntu-za? :)
<Kilos> looks like it was a common new years resolution to become lurkers
<drubin> thanks for the bday wishes! thanks
<Maaz> drubin: By the way, maiatoday on freenode told me "tell drubin happy birthday" 1 day, 3 hours, 50 minutes and 24 seconds ago
<highvoltage> Maaz: weather stellenbosch
<Maaz> highvoltage: In Cape Town, South Africa at 4:00 PM SAST on January 12, 2011: 23°C; Humidity: 69%; Wind: South at 39 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 5:46 AM SAST/7:59 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 1:07 PM SAST/
<highvoltage> ah, heat wave over?
<drubin> yes
<drubin> although it is 29.5C here though
<highvoltage> ah, still good
<highvoltage> last I read it was going up to 36-38
<drubin> ye it was damn hot
<dwidge1> maaz: enumerate lurkers
<Maaz> dwidge1: Excuse me?
<dwidge1> >_>
<inetpro> drubin: wb
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Morganvd> evening all
<Kilos> hi Morganvd 
<Morganvd> got my new netbook today
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> you happy?
<Kilos> with or without ubuntu?
<Morganvd> with windows 7
<Morganvd> Dell 1018
<Kilos> eishg
<Kilos> eish too
<Morganvd> but installing ubutnu as we speek
<Kilos> good
<Morganvd> why eish for Dell
<Kilos> no for win 7
<Kilos> i eish for anything ms related
<Morganvd> i hate ms
<Morganvd> but the dell looks nice
<Kilos> join the family
<Kilos> any pc is nice with ubuntu on
<Kilos> there was something a while back about claiming back for the win installation
<Kilos> on the lists if i member right
<Morganvd> ?
<Morganvd> not sure 
<Morganvd> you mean the restore section
<Kilos> no to claim for the win that you dont want
<Morganvd> typical
<superfly> drubin: ping
<Morganvd> superfly: pin
<Morganvd> Kilos: you wil lbe glad to know
<Morganvd> ubutnu-netbook busy installing
<Kilos> what Morganvd 
<Morganvd> i said you will be happy to know that ubuntu-netbook is installing on my netbook
<Kilos> oh yes i do a jig everytime windows gets dumped
<Kilos> but its taking long
<Kilos> you installing alongside
<Morganvd> nope
<Morganvd> i removed all traces of windows
<Kilos> it installs here in about 35mins
<Kilos> good
<Morganvd> i usualy install under 10 min
<Morganvd> but the installer keeps crashing right now
<Kilos> wow thats nice
<Kilos> eish
<Morganvd> i justdownloaded a new ISO
<Morganvd> i preffer 10.04 netbook
<Morganvd> not a major fan of unity yet
<Morganvd> but im trying 10.10 netbook 
<Morganvd> realy funny keeps droping the usb
<Morganvd> input error
<Kilos> ok. i find 10.10 more work than 10.04 as well
<Kilos> eish
<Morganvd> k time to find a 10.04 netbook addition
<Morganvd> this is not funny
<drubin> superfly: pong
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<dwidge> hi morganvd: i also had trouble with one of the current ubuntu releases a while back, but i think it was 10.4 not 10.10. had some trouble with an old ati radeon card, wouldn't start up with it i think. hope 11.4 will sort yours and my prob out.
<Morganvd> my installer just crashes
<dwidge> have you tried some googlin'? anyone have same prob?
<dwidge> ot, i'm still wondering when, if at all, the synaptic/apt/yum (is it yum?) guys are gonna implement diff downloads for package updates. anyone heard anything about this? it would use up so much less cap. but i bet ms would never do it for windows, you know them..
<drubin> dwidge: yum already can do stuff like that. but it makes merging them together so much harder
<Morganvd> dwidge: what machine you trying to install on
<dwidge> it was a celeron desktop with an ati 9500 card
<dwidge> when i took the card out it worked
<dwidge> can't remember exact details of what happened, long time ago, but i think it was the live cd that wouldn't start up, it stalled
<dwidge> it stalled after the dos-like menu of the cd, but before desktop loaded
<dwidge> i found an interesting thread talking about the yum diff thingy, if anoyone interested:
<dwidge> https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-test-list/2006-April/msg00172.html
<dwidge> drubin, haven't found anything other than that thread on yum..
<dwidge> oh wait a mo, now i did. called yum-presto it seems. cool
<dwidge> thanks drubin for the hint
<Morganvd> dwidge: i sorted my issue out
<Morganvd> it was the iso
<Morganvd> used a older iso and it works right now
<dwidge> hmm now that is interesting
<dwidge> iirc, i downloaded my iso pretty early
<dwidge> that might have had something to do with my prob as well
<dwidge> it didn't say beta or anything, but maybe it was some prerelease of sorts
<dwidge> or did you mean you're now using the older iso, which is working?
<nuvolari_> fp
<nuvolari_> not good :/ it's 0:54 already
<nuvolari_> I'm gonna die by friday
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-13
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos> Morning superfly and everyone else
<superfly> hi
<Kilos> got a great dd command from wedwo
<Kilos> copies whole hard drive to another one
<Kilos> tried it from 6g drive to 20g drive
<Kilos> works great
<superfly> be careful though, it's a "stupid" command, it doesn't care what it overwrites
<Kilos> ok superfly will do
<Kilos> thats why i tried it first on the other drives
 * inetpro looking at Kilos playing with fire, again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i am not touching the 80g with any commands
<Kilos> how are you inetpro 
<Tonberry> disk destroyer ftw
<Kilos> and the family
<inetpro> Kilos: am all good thanks, just struggling to get into the hang of working again
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> lol. yeah thats the problem with a lekker holiday
<inetpro> last night went to bed at around 20:00
<Kilos> you dont want it to end
<superfly> inetpro: how do you do that?
<inetpro> superfly: what?
<superfly> go to bed at 8
<superfly> I struggle to go to bed at 10
<inetpro> superfly: honestly, I was very very tired
<superfly> doesn't work for me :-/
<inetpro> but I was awake for some time during the night, which was a bit frustrating
<inetpro> but somehow I was amazed when I heard my wifes alarm clock this morning
<morgs> dd is a good way to clone a 6 gb drive to a 20 gb drive, converting the 20 gb drive to a 6 gb drive in the process :)
<Tonberry> most file systems can be grown these days
<Tonberry> so it fixes that problem
<drubin> highvoltage: ye the heat wave is back
<drubin> 34.4  
<Tonberry> 30.4 in my room....
<Tonberry> far far away...
 * drubin <3 aircon
<highvoltage> drubin: nice
<highvoltage> drubin: it's nice and warm here today too, about -8 :)
 * drubin would be happy with sub 0 tmps
<drubin> temps*
<inetpro> highvoltage: nice, time to go wash your car then?
<marcog> drubin: it's a bit more reasonable in CT, 27.8 in my room
<marcog> my brother went snowboarding under lights in colorado this week
<marcog> that must've been freezing
<highvoltage> inetpro: I just scraped the ice and snow off the car so just waiting for it to heat up so that I can leave :)
<inetpro> highvoltage: eish
 * inetpro disappointed that HP LaserJet P1005 with (k)ubuntu 10.10 is not printing by default
<inetpro> an unhappy friend on his netbook with 10.10 just called to ask for help
 * inetpro busy googling some more while he is running 'sudo hp-setup' 
<inetpro> hoping that will help
<dwidge1> Is commenting on an "insert message here" message overly meta?
<dwidge1> ^ I wonder what that means?
 * inetpro jumping for joy
<inetpro> the hp-setup process worked just fine
<wedwo-> Maaz: unjani umfundini
<Maaz> wedwo-: Huh?
<wedwo-> hehe
<wedwo-> Maaz: rainfall in Eastern Cape
<Maaz> wedwo-: Sorry...
<wedwo-> toemaar
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-14
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari_ inetpro and other guys
<superfly> hi Kilos
<sakhi> mooonin
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<sakhi> highvoltage: howzit going?
<sakhi> hey Kilos how goes?
<Kilos> lo highvoltage  well ty sakhi 
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe. new bug. try to open a text file on desktop and get told  could not display /home/miles/desktop/shifts  The location is not a folder
<Kilos> murphy sitting vas on my sholder
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel, sal jy
<Kilos> but can open with gedit and notepad and oo
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> Could not display "/home/miles/Desktop/new file".
<Kilos> the file is of an unknown type ?
<Kilos> i just made it
<Kilos> is that the nautilus dropbox not starting?
<Kilos> i dunno whats a dropbox
<Kilos> google ubuntu maverick cant open a file because its not a folder
<Kilos> lol
<highvoltage> hey sakhi 
<nuvolari_> morning oom Kilos, superfly everyone else
<inetpro> nuvolari_: good morning
<inetpro> nuvolari_: you are up late dude!
<Kilos> lo nuvolari_ inetpro 
<Kilos> and nuvolari_ got a tail
<nuvolari_> :?
<nuvolari_> wonder why
<Kilos> been naughty
<nuvolari_> it was raining ougoeters en knopkieries :O
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go /nick nuvolari
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> or /msg nickserv identify password
<Kilos> or /msg chanserv identify password
<Kilos> one of them i think
<Cantide> nuvolari... umm, thanks for the message, i just got it now :(
<Cantide> I didn't realise it had been so long since i joined :-S
<Cantide> I wouldn't have been able to attend though - I work on weekends .-.
<inetpro> .
<superfly> evening inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: how's the weather down under?
<superfly> cool, actually, and the wind has died down (at last)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<afrodeity> last xorg update borked my compiz ouch
<afrodeity> maaz: please scream
<Maaz> afrodeity: Huh?
<afrodeity> maaz hit somebody in a samuri outfit
<Maaz> afrodeity: Excuse me?
<afrodeity> silly bot, 
<Tonberry> maaz are you real?
<Maaz> Tonberry: What?
<Tonberry> lo.
<Tonberry> l
<Maaz> Hi Tonberry how are you today?
<Tonberry> human
<drubin> nah I was bored
<drubin> Maaz: say Hi Tonberry 
<Maaz> Hi Tonberry
<Tonberry> hi maaz
<afrodeity> Now why can't the xorg updates figure out I have a manually installed nvidia driver?
<afrodeity> maaz wack somebody over the head please
<Maaz> afrodeity: Sorry...
<afrodeity> no need to apologise, it just made me uninstall 1Gb of my system
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-15
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro nuvolari drubin and everyone else aalso too as well
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> i think we got a workaround to the bug i downloaded, and ask forgiveness for breaking the golden rule
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank youi kind bot
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> no worries, Kilos
<Kilos> he must learn to accept typos
<superfly> so he must take the blame for your mistakes?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, skuus man
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, skies man
<Maaz> Moenie huil nie Kilos Jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> sorry superfly wont do it again
<Kilos> methinks maybe that should be skuus
<Kilos> will look in the dikpensmerrie
<Kilos> lo Tonberry howzit
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> Morganvd, did you win with the new laptop
<Morganvd> yeah
<Morganvd> i did Kilos 
<Kilos> great
<Morganvd> i had to install the broadcom driver from source
<Morganvd> and it was the iso that wass broken
<Morganvd> for the installer
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> glad you won
<Morganvd> i had a older iso on my external
<Morganvd> wrote it to the usb and it just installed
<Kilos> wow
<Morganvd> !creature 
<Morganvd> !creature vrygosa
<Morganvd> oh crap
<Morganvd> wrong window
<Tonberry> o0
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> bwahaha :-P
<Morganvd> mwhahaha
<Morganvd> ubuntu netbook is killing me
<Morganvd> its resource intensive on my dell
<drubin> http://www.thedoghousediaries.com/comics/uncategorized/2011-01-14-84db0aa.png 
<superfly> too true
<drubin> nuvolari: ping
<inetpro> superfly: have you seen / used Quassel2Go yet?
<inetpro> http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Quassel2Go?content=136828
<superfly> *click*
<inetpro> see also The Qtest Mobile App Port Contest early bird winners are here http://blog.karlitschek.de/2011/01/qtest-mobile-app-port-contest-early.html
<superfly> I haven't... lemme download and install
<superfly> installing
<superfly> inetpro: interesting... Somewhat better interface
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> superfly: you using it right now?
<superfly> yup
<inetpro> nice
<superfly> Quassel reallymisman awesome IRC client
 * inetpro agrees with superfly
<superfly> and my kb is still sometimes a little small for full on typing ;-)
<inetpro> superfly: how's the battery?
<superfly> Does fairly well, depending on how much I use the phone I can get around 4 or 5 days I think
<inetpro> wow
<superfly> If i'm playing games and whatnot it is less, of course
<inetpro> obviously
<inetpro> but surely superfly is not playing a lot of games?
<superfly> Not really, too many open source apps need to be written!
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-16
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you very much
<Maaz> no worries, Kilos
<Kilos> morning everyone
<dwidge> hey kilos
<dwidge> i've never witnessed a morning here without maaz serving coffee
<dwidge> i think we should give him an award ;)
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> hi superfly Esquire 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<marcog> what's up with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ ?
<drubin> marcog: in what way?
<drubin> besides in being ugly
<marcog> drubin: The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<drubin> Maaz: get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/
<Maaz> drubin: 200 OK "Ubuntu-ZA Loco Team - Ubuntu Wiki"
<drubin> marcog: ye that isn't our problem though.. wiki.ubuntu.com falls under canonical
<drubin> marcog: ^ but works for me
<marcog> drubin: ok, hard refresh fixed it ... odd
<marcog> sorry for the false alarm :)
<drubin> marcog: Ye I was VERY nervous and have been stressing this whole time! :)
<marcog> lol
<Morganvd> superfly: you here? can i pm you please
<drubin> superfly: http://kbhaskar.in/make-your-gtk-apps-look-good-on-kde/
<drubin> I think you still use firefox and gimp
<superfly> Morganvd: ping
<superfly> drubin: I use that. GTK still sucks
<superfly> drubin: hrm, maybe I don't... I'll try that
<superfly> looks better than the last one I tried
<drubin> superfly: wow hostel are well?
<superfly> drubin: eh?
<superfly> drubin: yeah, that oxygen-gtk theme is miles better than the one I had
<drubin> superfly: "hostel are we"
<drubin> it was a joke either way hope this one is a little better
<superfly> uh, do you mean, "hostile"?
<inetpro> hostel?
<superfly> drubin: sorry, the "hostel" threw me off...
<inetpro> superfly: you running libreoffice yet?
<superfly> inetpro: just installed it last night, actually
<drubin> superfly: LOL yes oops
<drubin> so much for spell checkers
<superfly> had to remove libreoffice-kde and live with a Windows theme because they don't take dark themes into account in their KDE library
<superfly> couldn't read a darn thing
<inetpro> where did you find libreoffice-kde?
<inetpro> what ppa do you use?
<inetpro> superfly: I use deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<inetpro> which does not seem to include the kde version
<superfly> inetpro: I'm sure I used that one
<superfly> I'm using maverick
<inetpro> ahh
 * inetpro should consider upgrading
<superfly> if it's a desktop, for me it's a no-brainer... upgrade
<superfly> servers I stick to LTS
<inetpro> superfly: if only bandwidth was cheaper and faster
<superfly> inetpro: I download the alternate ISO's at work and then use those to upgrade
<superfly> yeah, and I gulp and just download it
<superfly> hoping my order for a phone line + adsl will be successful
<superfly> i wanna get uncapped
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> Cheers Kilos
<Morganvd> layers
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-09
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> and mrs_fly 
<Kilos> nuvolari, hoe gaan dit daar
<DraZoro> Good Morning everyone
<zeref> Hi guys, anybody here play tennis?
<DraZoro> Hello zeref ...I am a lazy bone
<zeref> lol
<zeref> i'm busy looking for the formula they use to create a tennis draw.
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos Hi oom kilos, jammer dis so stil hierso, lyk my ons is almal besig om in te haal op laasjaar se agterstallige werk :P
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> hi girls and boys
<nlsthzn> hey superfly 
<kbmonkey> hello
<nlsthzn> Hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> How is the Cape kbmonkey ?
<nlsthzn> bbl, got some monsters to go slay...
<kbmonkey> monsters? doom II? ;p
<superfly> hiya kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hello superfly :)
<kbmonkey> hows things?
<superfly> kbmonkey: alright thanks... first day on the new job
<superfly> was supposed to run Windows here (to start with, dual boot later), but they didn't have a license... so I'm on good old Kubuntu
<kbmonkey> good show!
<kbmonkey> is that a  web dev job?
<superfly> not really, actually
<superfly> it's embedded + Google App Engine
 * nlsthzn was playing The Witcher 2
<nuvolari> any imagemagick-masters around?
<nlsthzn> Nope, only us peasants
<superfly> nuvolari: I've tinkered, but that is all
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari, not this side
<nuvolari> I bet yoda gave up on IM :-/
<kbmonkey> yoda?
<kbmonkey> hi morgs 
<morgs> hiya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> happy new year :)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: Yoda?
<nuvolari> Star-something's Yoda
<nuvolari> Critics Rave... About Microsoft?
<nuvolari> by mitchp
<nuvolari> “Far superior to most if not all the Android smartphones,” says TechCrunch. 
<nuvolari> ...ya right.
<bakuman> :| pfff
<nuvolari> lol... "Yes, Windows and Office products are ubiquitous and highly profitable. But they’re about as inspirational as a stapler."
<bakuman> Seagate Barracuda - 2TB HDD 64MB Cache - SATA 3 - 6.0Gb/s R1800
<bakuman> die pryse i nou belaglik, ekt dit junie vir R700 gekoop
 * tumbleweed suggests putting off hard drive purchaces until after the shortage
<Tonberry> blame nature
<bakuman> i dont need one, was just curious as to what the prices were at the moment
<somaunn> hello everyone
<somaunn> i'm looking for a software under linux that doign same thing as GFI Languard Network
 * nuvolari doesn't know what it is
<nuvolari> oi, I need to remember to buy a vodacom bundle before it ends tonight :-/
<Squirm> lo there
<Kilos> hiya superfly inetpro nuvolari and other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<Kilos> all well superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: ya
<Kilos> good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<bakuman> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> bakuman: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> haha hiya bakuman 
<bakuman> pfff Oom Kilos groet my nie meer nie :(
<bakuman> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<bakuman> hallo!
<Kilos> too late
<Kilos> gaan dit goed 
<bakuman> heel goed dankie
<bakuman> en daar?
<Kilos> ook so dankie
<bakuman> cool cool
 * bakuman kyk terra nova season finale
<Kilos> eish dit begin eers die 25ste op mnet
<Kilos> is dit goed?
<bakuman> hang af waarvan jy hou, maar heel goed ja. Nie die heel beste series ooit nie, maar werd om te kyk en interessante idee
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> ek hou van ski fi
<Kilos> gaan nou bad en slaap. lekker slaap almal
<bakuman> nite!
<bakuman> *sci
<nuvolari> :?
<nuvolari> does anyone know if the vodacom special is still on?
<nuvolari> well done vodacom. Terminating the last step of bundle purchase with a "technical error"
<nuvolari> pfft. Just another way to tell it's customers, screw you. pay up biatch
<Tonberry> i had to try purchasing that bundle about 5 times
<Tonberry> stupid phone cant type quickly enough to beat the timeout
<nuvolari> I just tried about 15 times
<nuvolari> and I went super fast :P
<Tonberry> meh @ edge
<nuvolari> heh, I remember the day that GPRS used to be fast.. :P
<Tonberry> slow i can live with
<Tonberry> unstable on the other hand...
<nuvolari> you're right
<nuvolari> ok, let me try again
<nuvolari> bbiab
<nuvolari> heh, dumb moment for me there... they will probably never give me a R500 bundle if I only have 200 to spend
<Timeoutberry> mmm
<Timeoutberry> probably
<zeref> aaaahhh
<zeref> bought new HDD
<zeref> not working FFS
<nuvolari> zeref: hope you have the slip? :P
<zeref> always xD
<zeref> wanted to get my server up and running tonight, to test my game
<zeref> btw nuvolari 
<zeref> when i watch a movie on vlc or any other player, the screensaver is disabled, but if i watch a movie online screensaver comes on o0o0
<nuvolari> zeref: probably because there is no action in the browser, which I suspect does not explicitly control the screensaver behaviour
<nuvolari> while the other media players do
<nuvolari> ok, bedtime
 * nuvolari off
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-10
<sakhi> Morning.
<superfly> morning all
<kbmonkey> hello
<inetpro> Guten Morgen
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> inetpro: wie geht es?
<inetpro> nuvolari: gut selber?
<inetpro> nuvolari: how's your connection today?
<inetpro> did anybody get the additional 20GB from Vodacom before the deal expired?
 * inetpro decided to give it a pass
<nuvolari> inetpro: ser gut, danke
<nuvolari> I grabbed the last straw left 
<nuvolari> so I need to figure out what to download with the extra BW :P
<Tonberry> all the things
<inetpro> I still have about 15GB to use until 31 Jan
<inetpro> R500 for another 28 days will be a waste for me
<Tonberry> half an ubuntu repo?
<inetpro> Tonberry: why download the ubuntu repo if you won't use it?
 * Tonberry shrugs
 * inetpro has no time to play with such things
<Tonberry> i use local repos
<Tonberry> as in on the box over there
<Tonberry> but i can keep them up to date at the university
<inetpro> I can get away with 3GB a month if I go easy
<inetpro> though 5GB is probably more like what I should go for these days
<inetpro> sad that it's so costly
<inetpro> I should probably try 8ta again at the end of the month
<inetpro> want to play a bit with a high gain antenna and see whether it will make a difference
<nuvolari> inetpro: it will definitely make a difference
<Tonberry> unless you are already on the roof
<inetpro> a friend has an antenna that I can play with
<inetpro> just need to figure how to find the optimal direction
<Tonberry> there are ways to get the actual signal strength from a 3g modem in linux
<Tonberry> comgt can do it
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> just found a 4GB HDD
<zeref> can i use it as a flash disk LOL
<superfly> zeref: my routing server has a 6GB HDD
<zeref> :-)
<zeref> just installed debian on an old box, using it as a server
<superfly> zeref: how old is old?
<superfly> what are its specs?
<nlsthzn> Seems uncle Kilos is struggling to get on :/
<nlsthzn> Oh, and hi all :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> lo superfly inetpro bakuman 
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<Kilos> ignore the mail to the lists
<nlsthzn> Lol... was just on telling all that you couldn't get on :p
<Kilos> dunno what was wrong here, couldnt get to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> evening everyone else
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hows our ahab
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nlsthzn> Fine thanks uncle Kilos and you?
<Kilos> i wonder what was wrong
<Kilos> ok ty. we got a big storm here so dunno how long power will be on
<Kilos> inetpro, lewe jy nog??
<Kilos> Maaz, coffe on
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
 * Kilos was hoping for 2 cups before the power goes off
<nlsthzn> :) 
<Kilos> hmm
 * nlsthzn goes to play some games again... bye
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
 * nuvolari wonder of oom Kilos hom raaksien (die epos lyk fishy :P)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<nlsthzn> Silly monsters killing us :/
<tumbleweed> superfly: reminder that if you want to get something into precise you need to move
<tumbleweed> we're already at debian import freeze
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, I figured to just leave it... Sad, but I haven't really had the time :-(
<tumbleweed> ok
<Kilos> yay power came again back
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * Kilos drinks cold coffee
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
 * nuviwebchat slowly catches up to 11.10
<nuviwebchat> gmf. :-/
<nuviwebchat> all of a sudden my grub freezes for no aparent reason, the only key combination doing anything is Ctrl+Alt+Del
<nuviwebchat> but noooo...
<nuviwebchat> having a tty would be awesome
<nuviwebchat> not really the desired action
<nuviwebchat> oh, and my phone doesn't want to work that well with unfamiliar recovery apps too
 * nuviwebchat facepalms
<nuviwebchat> but it's sorted now
<nuviwebchat> anyone actually reading this wil think "what a weird bloke. talking to himself. Just like that..."
<nuviwebchat> so what if I am?
<nuviwebchat> I blame Microsoft.
<nuviwebchat> argh. if this install completes I need to set up stuff again. In the first place my reason for not upgrading
<nuviwebchat> but it's a new year. I need a new start, fresh environment
<drasha> hi everyone, need some help on multiple nic's in my ubuntu box... anyone?
<superfly> drasha: don't ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<drasha> ta... 
<drasha> got  my linux box connected to my adsl router on eth0
<drasha> now, bought a WUG kit, wug cable connected to my other nic in the ubuntu box on eth0
<drasha> soz, i mean, eth1
<drasha> ip on eth1: 172.25.3.138
<drasha> cannot ping wug router on ip: 172.25.3.137
<drasha> routing tables: 172.25.3.136    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.248 U     0      0        0 eth1
<drasha> any ideas why i can't ping my wug router?
<superfly> hmmm
<superfly> drasha: what's the IP range of your WUG router?
<drasha> i've been given the ip's 172.25.3.138 - 172.25.3.142 to use...
<drasha> router ip is 172.25.3.137
<nuviwebchat> *waiting for "installing system" progress label to go away..."
<nuvolari> :>
<nuvolari> so far so good, apart from not having both my screens active, it seems pretty nice
 * nuvolari wish internet was as fast as thoughts
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening Kerbero 
<Kerbero> \o
<Kerbero> ek sit op die oomblik in duitsland, en moet nie dink suid-afrika s'n is stadig nie
<Kerbero> my internet by die huis in SA is definitief vinniger en meer stabiel as wat ek nog erens in europa kon vind
<Kerbero> behalwe op een plek in nederland waar ek 'n 20mbps kabel gehad het
<zeref> hmmmmm
 * nuvolari kwyl
<zeref> i'm trying to share my internet connection with my server, i've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<zeref> but no luck
<zeref> i dont use gnome-network-manger, i use /etc/network/interfaces to setup my network
<zeref> cant seem to find the settings..
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> do you want to bridge or NAT?
<Kerbero> /etc/network/interfaces is not enough on its own
<Kerbero> you'll either need a bridge interface to bridge
<Kerbero> or iptables to do masquerading
<Kerbero> ahh i see that guide says that anyway
<Kerbero> zeref: and you did enable that one line in sysctl.conf
<Kerbero> that guide is a bit confusing
<Kerbero> but seems correct
<zeref> hmm
<zeref> i dont know which parts to follow and which parts to ignore
<Kerbero> well first of all: sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<Kerbero> and enable the line that says something about ipv4 forwarding
<Kerbero> it should be =1
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i normally use webmin to configure iptables
<Kerbero> and don't do it by hand
<Kerbero> because that makes everything just too complex for me
<zeref> kk
<Kerbero> webmin actually has a iptables rule "template" for connection sharing iirc
<zeref> so for that guide, i should follow all the steps??
<Kerbero> yeah
<superfly> zeref: install arno-iptables-firewall, and then all you need to do is make sure you set up your routing on your server properly
<zeref> kk, will give it a go
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-11
<Kilos> good morning everyone
<superfly> hi Kilos (in his absence)
<inetpro> good morning superfly and everyone else
<maiatoday> hi all
<superfly> hiya inetpro, maiatoday
<superfly> nuvolari: ping!
<nuvolari> superfly: pong!
<superfly> nuvolari: please join me in #openlp
<nlsthzn> Morning all :)
<superfly> heya nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Alo superfly 
<inetpro> Ubuntu User Days, Saturday 15:30 - Sunday 05:00 SAST at #ubuntu-classroom (#ubuntu-classroom-chat for questions)
<inetpro> more details at: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/01/11/ubuntu-user-days-this-weekend/
<nlsthzn> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: np
<Rumbi> Hi all
<Rumbi>  I'm following this tutorial http://datacharmer.blogspot.com/2011/08/usability-improvements-in-tungsten-204.html
<Rumbi> My biggest challenge is this part --datasource=qa_r4_continuent_com
<Rumbi> How do I know the datasource for a mysql database on a32-bit ubuntu host?
<Rumbi> Do I have to set it up so it can be used in the tungsten replicator?
<Rumbi> Or do I have to run a set of commands toview it?
<Rumbi> Please help
<Rumbi> i am using a turnkey virtual appliance
<superfly> Rumbi: this channel contains mostly users, as opposed to developers or sysadmins... I'd suggest trying one of the LUGs
<Rumbi> could you please post the url of the superfly LUGs
<Rumbi> so I can click on and go to
<Rumbi> Thankss
<superfly> Rumbi: where are you?
<Rumbi> johannesburg
<superfly> Rumbi: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gauteng+linux+user+group
<Rumbi> thanks
<Rumbi> again
<zeref> sigh
<nlsthzn> /lurk
<kbmonkey> pokes
<nlsthzn> <.<
<zeref> nlsthzn: or kbmonkey : http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/395243-Internet-Connection-Sharing-in-ubuntu?p=7531925#post7531925
<zeref> help plox
<nlsthzn> I have only ever shared Internet with Windows :o - iptables is a foreign subject to me
<zeref> o0
<kbmonkey> not winning there zeref ?
<zeref> yeah
<zeref> trying to figure out what to put in in the /etc/network/interface file for eth0
<kbmonkey> you read the ubuntu help wiki on this?
<kbmonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nlsthzn> I know setting it up from network manager is supposed to be easy... you connect to the net then set it to share the connection and BANG it is done...
<zeref> kbmonkey: thats what i followed
<zeref> network manger conplains with ndiswrapper
<nlsthzn> k
<kbmonkey> i haven't setup ICS before. doesnt iptables have a log you can check why it's not working
<superfly> zeref: the cool thing about arno's iptables firewall is that it sets all of that up for you, and then you just need to make sure your routing on your server is set up correctly
<zeref> superfly: i'll have a look at arno
<somaunn> hello everyone
<kbmonkey> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> it looks quiet here
<nlsthzn> Cheers
<Kilos> evening superfly and aaalll you others
<superfly> hi hi Kilos
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<Kilos> eish you killed me superfly
<Kilos> modem crashed
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> had to plug in into another usb port
<superfly> it couldn't take my pure awesomeness :-P
<Kilos> ya, i scared of you now
<Kilos> looks like superdoom isnt good enough any more
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
 * Kilos wonders where inetpro is
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> night guys
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-12
<inetpro> Good morning 
<marcog> tumbleweed: i have this bug where every so often my trackpad is just disabled. i have to go into trackpad settings and re-enable it. i have a feeling it's related to disabling it while you type feature, as it appears to happen when i type.
<marcog> similar problem mentioned in http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=87033
<tumbleweed> marcog: sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/804109 ?
<tumbleweed> there's also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/868400
<marcog> tumbleweed: i can enable it in gpointing-device-settings
<marcog> but it randomly decides it's a good idea to disable it
<tumbleweed> syndaemon is supposed to do that while you are typing
<tumbleweed> and then enable it again
<marcog> yeah, the second one seems more like it
<tumbleweed> do you have two syndaemons running?
<marcog> long bug thread is long
 * marcog checks
<tumbleweed> ignore all the users, and follow what the developers are saying :)
<marcog> yes
<marcog> i don't know the devs, so i can't filter them as easily as you can
<tumbleweed> there's a trick: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts
<marcog> cool
<tumbleweed> karma suffix
 * marcog will look into this on the weekend
<marcog> it's a bit late and i wanna finish something else off
<marcog> thanks for the help though
<tumbleweed> from a quick squiz, disable disabling the touchpad when typing
<tumbleweed> there isn't a real fix yet
<nuvolari> /query ghostknife 
<nuvolari> :?
<nlsthzn_> agreed
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I haven't had time to test my issue again with the latest daily iso for some time but I guess I should make some time for it
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how do I know when the kernel has had updates?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I've already forgotton. What was the status of the bug?
<inetpro> hmm... let me find it
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<inetpro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/897436
<tumbleweed> ah, no developers commented on it
<tumbleweed> the only discussion was on IRC
<inetpro> so how do we go about this?
<tumbleweed> I'm afraid I'm no expert here, and really don't know
<inetpro> hmm... I'll raise it again at #ubuntu-x
<Mezenir> a dead channel says what ...
<Mezenir> correct
<Kerbero> \o/
<Kerbero> dis net oor oom kilos nie nou hier is nie
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> one man channel
<Kilos> evening superfly and all you other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> evening oom Kilos
<Kilos> all well there superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: I think so
<Kilos> have you seen inetpro is all well with them too, and nuvo
<Kilos> hi zeref bakuman 
<superfly> Kilos: yes, both of them are carrying on as usual
<Kilos> good ty superfly 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<superfly> Kilos: alles goed daar? any news on your visa?
<Kilos> niks nuus nie maar ons gaan ook goed aan dankie superfly 
<Kilos> hulle ondersoek my hele lewe en character lyk my
<Kilos> of hulle het my goed verloor
<inetpro> heh Kilos, wb
<Kilos> lol hiya inetpro i greet you every day
<Kilos> night
<Kilos> i should wb you
<inetpro> heh
 * inetpro is here more often than Kilos
<Kilos> yeah but i try at least every night
<inetpro> Kilos: that's cool
<Kilos> look in records you will see how often i have greeted you without reply
<inetpro> BTW, have you tried 8ta yet?
<Kilos> yes i am using it now
<inetpro> they've come down with prices
<Kilos> works well but this mtn tower is not a 3g tower
<Kilos> oh have they
<Kilos> when inetpro 
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<inetpro> Kilos: today, IIRC
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> whats iirc?
<inetpro> if I remember correctly
<Kilos> whats their smallest bundle now inetpro 
<inetpro> hang on, trying to find it
 * Kilos hanging on
<inetpro> Kilos: I think their 3G is worth it at R149
<inetpro> or at least getting reasonable
<Kilos> thats a good price hey
<Kilos> voda is 500m for R160
<inetpro> ahh... happened yesterday
<inetpro> see http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/41031-8ta-slashes-broadband-prices.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<inetpro> 100MB = R 40
<Kilos> ah thats dropped R10
<inetpro> 100MB = R 40 = 40c pMB
<inetpro> 250MB = R 80 = 32c pMB
<inetpro> 500MB = R 120 = 24c PM
<inetpro> pMB
<inetpro> 1GB = R 200 = 20c pMB
<Kilos> thats not bad at all
<inetpro> 2GB = R 266 = 13c pMB
<Kilos> work out the 3g one
<inetpro> 5GB = R 666 = 13c pMB
<inetpro> I'm not not sure how they get to R149 for 3GB 
<inetpro> but that one is advertised on their site
<inetpro> as a once off price
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> all well there inetpro family and veggy garden
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> ja thanks, eating lekker Litjies now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> en die hoenders?
<inetpro> just need to get some new Chickens again
<Kilos> doen jy dit nog?
<inetpro> my hoenders is oud
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> vir die eiers
<Kilos> hoe oud?
<inetpro> jy weet nie dalk waar ek kan hoenders kry wat reeds begin lê nie?
<Kilos> called point of lay
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, baie oud, kan nie eers onthou nie
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> iewers neergeskryf, sal moet kyk
<Kilos> wat jy kan ook probeer as jy kostes wil sny is koop henne wat die ander eier mense verkoop
<inetpro> maar hulle lê nou maar swak
<Kilos> hulle gooi hulle uit sodra hulle ophou om daagliks te le
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, ek onthou jy't dit gesê
<inetpro> Kilos: maar hoe sal ek sulke plekke kry?
<inetpro> en die arme goed wat in batterye lê sal seker nie eers meer kan loop nie
<Kilos> kyk op die eiers in die winkels en sien wat die plekke se name is
<inetpro> sal bietjie kyk
<Kilos> ja jy gooi hulle buite en hulle sal weer reg kom
<Kilos> veral as hulle baie groen kos by kry
<Kilos> gooi n slaai kop in die hok en kyk hoe gou dit verdwyn
<Kilos> kyk hier inetpro 
<Kilos> http://pretoria.olx.co.za/q/laying-hens/c-312
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> kbmonkey, wvb
<Kilos> wb too
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos!
<Kilos> you got your internet working at last lad
<Kilos> http://pretoria.locanto.co.za/ID_112866584/Useful-Egg-laying-chickens-available-Pretoria.html
<kbmonkey> im couch surfing at a friends oom. happy days
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> is she nice?
<kbmonkey> how you keeping my friend?
<Kilos> well ty and you
<kbmonkey> ha ha good one. I don't monkey and tell
<Kilos> i see you comment in mail now and again
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, daai plek soek my naam, email adres, en alle moontlikke persoonlikke inligting voor dit vir my de nommer sal gee 
<kbmonkey> I try on the phone but it grinds my bones, those small buttons
<Kilos> eish inetpro 
<Kilos> yeah kbmonkey working on fones sucks bad but worse onna bb
<Kilos> inetpro, kan jy try hulle foon nommer kry
<Kilos> kyk in die geel bladsye
<inetpro> Kilos: ek het 'n ander site gekry
<inetpro> maar kyk die pryse http://www.wix.com/bruceclark1959/clareyn-hatcheries
<inetpro> POTCH KOEKOEKS Day old R15 ea
<inetpro> 5 months R 170 ea
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> BUFF ORPINGTONS & BLACK AUSTROLORPES Day old R40 ea  / 5 months R 450 ea 
<Kilos> kyk na 
<Kilos> um
<inetpro> LIGHT SUSSEX  Day old R60 ea  / 5 months R 550 ea 
<Kilos> sjoe die goed is duur ne
<inetpro> baie
<Kilos> ek het n buff stoet gehad en ons het hulle ge eet
<Kilos> mooi geel hoenders
<Kilos> kwaai hane
<Kilos> my haan het my swaar stukkend geskop
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek probeer daai le henne onthou nou
<kbmonkey> lol oom Kilos!
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> ahh hier is Rhode Island Red henne wat reeds 4 weke lê vir R80 per hen
<inetpro> baie meer redelik, maar
<inetpro> hulle is in skaapstad
<inetpro> ek meen Kaapstad
<Kilos> sjoe dus ook duur
<inetpro> ek is mal oor daai bruin henne van my
<Kilos> jy moet baie eiers verkkop om daai gelg terug te kry
<inetpro> hulle lê amper nog elke dag
<Kilos> ja hulle is goed maar daar is twee ander geslagte wat beter en groter le maar ek sukkel om te onthou nou
<Kilos> een is something red
<inetpro> Kilos: maar point of lay spaar baie geld 
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> maar ja R80 is dalk bietjie baie
<Kilos> point of lay vir R80?
<Kilos> inetpro, kyk wat se hierdie link van hoender tipes
<Kilos> http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/chicken-breeds.html
<Kilos> ek kan dit seker wget
<inetpro> sjoe, dankie
<inetpro> miskien moet ek wag dat my bantams groot word en aanteel
<Kilos> kan ek jou more laat weet
<inetpro> het 4 kleintjies van my broer gekry vir kersfees
<Kilos> bantams se eiers is te klein man
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ek glo nie iemand sal hulle eiers koop nie
<inetpro> Kilos: ek is nie haastig nie
<kbmonkey> wow, there sure are lots of chicken types
<Kilos> ek maak die wget goed net oop as ek aflyn is
<Kilos> ander loop data
<Kilos> yeah very many
<inetpro> Kilos: ai, dis tyd dat jy groter data pakkette kry
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> otoh (on the other hand) you learn a lot from the limited net
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> eish inetpro ek het dit geoop met elinks maar sien nie die henne waaroor ek dink nie
<Kilos> miskien is hulle nie meer deel van die ding nie
<Kilos> kbmonkey, hows things going with your business lad
<kbmonkey> oh Kilos there were a few hiccups, sadly it didn't work out.
<kbmonkey> no worries, I'll just stick to what I know and do best :)
<Kilos> aw sorry to hear that
<inetpro> kbmonkey: what was/is the problem?
<Kilos> yeah tell
<Kilos> we have a right to know
<Kilos> even plants have rights
<kbmonkey> I might be a plant, but don't think you are oom ;)
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> my oupa het ook hoenders gehou.
<kbmonkey> the rooster kept pecking the chics to death. vicious animals indeed.
<Kilos> you musta grown up on eggs looks like
<Kilos> you so fulla yokes
<Kilos> we actually missed you lots kbmonkey 
<Kilos> you owe lotsa meeting chairing
<kbmonkey> I know! I'm a sad panda for missing all of them
<Kilos> we have postponed them all and yoi will have to chair the big one of them all combined
<kbmonkey> or one a week ;)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> not a bad idea, if you have rotating chairs 
<Kilos> inetpro, yoo hooo
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> highline was daai henne se naam
<kbmonkey> *kloek*kloek*
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> highline silver and red as ek reg onthou
<Kilos> ek weet nie of hulle nog beskikbaar is nie
<inetpro> sal moet soek
<Kilos> hulle le kwaai
<kbmonkey> die tannie sit in die restaurant en kyk na haar os-tong delicatessen, "nee sies man! ek soekie iets wat uit n dier se mond kom nie!"
<inetpro> my potchestroom koekoeks het ook nie sleg gelê nie
<kbmonkey> hubby se, "geen probleem vrou. waiter! bring vir my vrou hierso n paar eiers!"
<Kilos> ha ha ha
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> koekoeks is goed ja inetpro en meeste van jou skoon hoenders maar daai highlines was speciaal geteel net vir eiers lê
<Kilos> word nooit broeis nie
 * superfly wouldn't mind keeping a couple of chickens for eggs (and the occasional bit of meat)
<inetpro> Kilos: sien http://durban.gumtree.co.za/c-Animals-livestock-poultry-poultry-Point-of-lay-Hyline-Pullets-W0QQAdIdZ342138931
<superfly> though I don't think mrs_fly would be to keen on the meat part
<inetpro> Point of lay Hyline Pullets
<inetpro> of dan net die image http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/kjc/111231/384r1/4801k5b_19.jpeg
<Kilos> wat is dit inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: jou Hyline hoenders
<inetpro> R 80 
<Kilos> haha superfly  my second wife was like that
<Kilos> hulle le goed
<Kilos> we bred and she sold when i was away but bought chicken at checkers to take home to eat
<inetpro> daardie Hyline hoenders lyk bekend
<Kilos> inetpro, in my tyd was hulle die top le henne wat daar was
<inetpro> lyk soos my wit hoenders
<inetpro> kan nie onthou wat het ons destyds by Irene gekoop nie
<Kilos> lyk baie na sussex ek dink
<Kilos> wit met n spikkel hier en daar
<Kilos> irene proef plaas inetpro ?
<Kilos> eish ek sien nou eers ek het hyline verkeerd gespel
<Kilos> dom donner
<Kilos> nigtht guys, sleep tight. was nice chatting some again
<Kilos> be back tomorrow
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> laas daar gekoop
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> skuus, het gou die kinders in die bed gekry
<Kilos> hulle het miskien daai hylines ja hulle doen baie werk met perfomance testing met all diere
<inetpro> sal ook weer daar probeer
<kbmonkey> nite Kilos 
<Kilos> ek wou skape daar gekoop het op n tyd met 4 spene
<inetpro> sjoe
<kbmonkey> going for that shower and hitting the hay
<inetpro> nite kbmonkey
<Kilos> romanof kry tot 4 0f 5 lammers op n slag
<Kilos> maar meestal 2 tot 3
<Kilos> ok guys chow now
<inetpro> Kilos: nag oom
<inetpro> superfly: you are way to quiet these days
<superfly> inetpro: quite busy at the moment
<superfly> and with the new job I leave at 7:15 in the morning and get home at 6:15 - a longish day
<inetpro> yikes
<kbmonkey> keep up the good work superfly, inetpro . hope to be back soon!
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-13
<sakhi> morning
<superfly> morning sakhi
<inetpro> good morning sakhi superfly
<superfly> hiya inetpro
<howzitnick> Hi everyone :) Noob here, came for the conversation and to get more involved.
<howzitnick> I also having a weird issue with my Firefox. If I visit property24.com in Ubuntu Firefox 9.0.1, it tries to download a page rather than opening it.
<howzitnick> Windows and Fedora and Debian with same Firefox version works fine. Anyone have an idea of what the problem could be?
<howzitnick> Perhaps a different build for Ubuntu causing the issue?
<Tonberry> firefox 8 on ubuntu does the same
<Tonberry> chrome works fine
<howzitnick> oh 8 as well? Thanks Tonberry, I thought it was just the recent upgrade. Is tries to download "mobile.aspx" correct?
<Tonberry> yes
<howzitnick> perhaps its code on their side i.e. they trying to sniff user agent but the ubuntu builds is slightly differnet?
<Tonberry> my best guess would be incorrect user agent settings on their side
<howzitnick> Thanks again, going to followup with them
<howzitnick> ok lol, snap :)
<inetpro> hi howzitnick, welcome to #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Symmetria: wb
<howzitnick> Thanks inetpro :)
 * inetpro has the same issue with http://www.property24.com/ and Firefox 9.0.1 on Kubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<superfly> hi howzitnick
<superfly> howzitnick: yeah, that's usually an incorrectly configured server, in my experience
<howzitnick> Hi superfly :)
<howzitnick> oh ok thanks, the server or the code on the website?
<superfly> server, code on website, same thing
<howzitnick> ok cool, I am going to contact them again to check it out
<howzitnick> you in web development superfly?
<superfly> howzitnick: sorta
<superfly> Done it in the past. Currently my job entails both server and embedded programming.
<howzitnick> oh ok nice. I keep on running into people who do embedded programming. Do yuo think its getting bigger in SA?
<inetpro> that server returns HTTP/1.1 302 Moved Temporarily and Location: /Mobile.aspx
<inetpro> nothing we can do on our side
<Tonberry> it works in other browsers
<Tonberry> so user agent tinkering should work
<inetpro> oh unless we can tell firefox to handle Content-Type: application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml; charset=utf-8
<inetpro> Tonberry: something tells me they do browser detection before returning the page
<inetpro> and anything that is unknown must be a mobile browser
<Tonberry> probably 
<inetpro> If I change my user agent to IE or Netscape on Firefox it works
<inetpro> the funny part is that you can go to the mobile site at http://m.property24.com/
<superfly> howzitnick: I can't say for certain. I think there's lots of work in whichever direction you look, though most of those jobs are Windows and most development positions these days seem to be for PHP ugh
<howzitnick> inetpro: tonberry: Thanks, that makes all sense now, especially the part about anything that is unknown is kicked to the mobile site. Going to get the user agents from the Fedora and Debian guys and send that all to property24. Should be something small to fix, would be interesting which part of user agent is different compared to ubuntu builds
<howzitnick> superfly: hehe @PHP Thats true yes about lots of work whereever you go.
<superfly> howzitnick: seriously, avoid PHP as much as possible.
<inetpro> howzitnick: you are welcome
<Tonberry> well there are worse fates in the universe
<Tonberry> like having to do it in C
<howzitnick> superfly: hehe, thanks but that is only real language I can program in although I am by no means a programmer :)Whats your language of choice then for web development?
<superfly> howzitnick: Python
<howzitnick> I have heard good things, might play with it soon to develop an application we need
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nlsthzn_> o/
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro bakuman nuvolari 
<Kilos> and you other lurkers as well
<superfly> evening Kilos
<Mezenir> *lurk lurk*
<inetpro> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> hehe hiya mez
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Mezenir, 
<Mezenir> howsit going
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> all ok here ty and you?
<Kilos> lo zeref 
<Mezenir> pretty good
<Mezenir> glad its weekend
<Kilos> wat se jy vandag inetpro 
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-14
<Kilos> lo superfly and others
<Kilos> looks like with luck the weenie will be here monday night
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> neya nlsthzn
<superfly> *heya
<nlsthzn> hi superfly 
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> Howdy all
<superfly> hrm, anyone else getting 404 errors on za.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and all you other fellas
<somaunn> hello everyone
<Kilos> looks like maia gonna be here monday night too
<somaunn> i'm experiencing a problem with my external hdd
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> receiving this msg: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 2:
<Kilos> explain the problem
<somaunn> gparted is saying that filesystem is unclean
<somaunn> how can i clean it
<Kilos> hmm chkdsk
<Kilos> i will see if i have the command saved here somewhere
<somaunn> Kilos, thanks
<Kilos> fsck is the command
<Kilos> not chkdsk that winsucks
<Kilos> type man fsck in a terminal and see if you can work it out somaunn 
<Kilos> lo Kerbero[dsp] 
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> dag
<Kilos> jy hou van jou snaakse nieks ne
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> uhm
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> snaaks?
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> dit se^ maar net op watter PC ek is
<Kilos> ja die lang sterk
<Kilos> watter ene is die een\
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> hp netbook
<Kilos> o ja skuus man
<Kilos> en die ander is desktop iets
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> nope
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> digital signal processing
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> dis die lab by die uni waar daai pc staan
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> somaunn, i gotta go search on my external. saved it somewhere safe
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> ai hierdie internet is sleg
<somaunn> Kilos, okay
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> fsck /dev/sd?#
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> ? is 'n letter
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> # is 'n nommer
<Kilos> somaunn, did you look at man fsck?
<Kilos> dankie Kerbero[hp-nb] 
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> jy moet net uitvind watter device jou external is
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> en watter partition
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> maar check alle partitions op die device
<Kilos> somaunn, do you understand afrikaans
<somaunn> Kilos, yes but receiving this msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/804119/
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> as hy report "partition is clean" 
<somaunn> Kilos, not at all
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> doen 'n "fsck -f /dev/..."
<Kilos> Kerbero[hp-nb], kan jy dit in engels se asb
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> somaunn: you need to add a number
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> the partition number
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> normally 1
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> somaunn, does your external have partitions
<Kilos> and how many harddrives in your pc
<somaunn> yes
<somaunn> here is the output: fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<somaunn> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdb1
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> ai
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> no
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> you have to use windows
<Kerbero[hp-nb]> ntfs can't be checked in linux afaik
<Kilos> somaunn, are you using windows
<somaunn> Kilos, on another pc
<Kilos> and the stuff you want to see is windows stuff?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> somaunn, tell us what you want to look at. if its ntfs format you can do chdsk from a windows pc
<somaunn> Kilos, want to recover data's on that hdd
<Kilos> ok there are data recover tools
<Kilos> one is called photorec
<Kilos> another is testdisk
<somaunn> Kilos, yes but files can't be recovered on unaccessible hdd is it ?
<Kilos> when you plug it into your ubuntu pc what does the output say
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> install testdisk and then run it and see. it fixes partitions and recovers
<Kilos> lets see if it can get into the external
<Kilos> somaunn, look here  http://slexy.org/view/s21BTxm4WU
<superfly> Kerbero[dsp]: get a bouncer
<Kilos> somaunn, did you win?
<Kilos> superfly, bouncer? one of them big okes that throw naughty drunks out?
<superfly> Kilos: bwahaha
<superfly> no, and IRC bouncer
<superfly> *an
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kerbero[dsp]: an IRC bouncer allows you to remain logged in all the time, and from many different places
<Kilos> oh like inetpro ?
<Kilos> and nuvolari 
<Kilos> and some of the others here 
<superfly> Kilos: I'm on my phone now.
<Kilos> haha i didnt say you. your nick dims when you not here
<superfly> Kilos: and now I'm on my netbook
<Kilos> wintie
<Kilos> that looks wrong
<superfly> and now I'm back on my PC
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> three
<superfly> different
<superfly> places
<Kilos> that bouncer works well
<superfly> at
<superfly> the
<superfly> Same
<superfly> time
<Kilos> and i only see you once. thats a kiff tool
<superfly> :-)
<Kilos> you must teach gustav how to use it superfly 
<Kilos> so it shows dimmed when he isw away
<superfly> Kilos: gustav?
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<superfly> Kilos: you mean inetpro?
<Kilos> yeah him
<Kilos> the lurker
 * superfly logs off the phone and the netbook... Otherwise it gets too confusing
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> when you're chatting in a few channels, it can be quite a challenge to keep up when they're all on different devices
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> wie skinder hier so lekker?
<Kilos> haha hiya lurker
<inetpro> good evening everytone
<inetpro> everyone*
<inetpro> does Maaz still have coffee for us?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie ou maat
<Maaz> inetpro: *blink*
<Kilos> aw i missed that
<inetpro> Kilos: jy slaap al?
<Kilos> went to maake a sarmy
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> nee man maar ek dra nie n foon op irc as ek gaan kos soek nie
<Kilos> en eks te dom om die "away" ding te doen
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> one thing I HATE about the new Ubuntu is the grouping of application windows
<inetpro> how can I disable this so I can switch between two Firefox, or two Thunderbird, or any other two application windows with plain old ALT+TAB
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, have you read that mail in the lists from charl wensel
<Kilos> wentzel
<inetpro> Kilos: when?
<Kilos> 5 to 11 this morning
<Kilos> i can paste it for you
<inetpro> no, I'll look now
<inetpro> should be in my inbox
<Kilos> everyone sukkeling with the destops and goeters
<Kilos> look at my channel
<Kilos> pasted there
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> nee man, I got it
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i didnt read them all well because i aint got unity probs
<inetpro> look, for most of these things it's just a matter getting used to the new way, and  must say they have improved a huge lot of things since the last time I was on gnome
<Kilos> lol you still using it
<Kilos> what about kubuntu
<inetpro> one of those irritating things for me in the past was inconsistent or lack of keyboard shortcuts for different apps
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> heh, I have to try and get used to this for a while, with its pains and all before I ditch it
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> but I may end up going back to Kubuntu
<Kilos> have you got kubuntu maverick
<inetpro> what Charl was addressing is not really my issue
<Kilos> thought so but there were quite a few with guys wanting help to find desktops etc
<inetpro> I still have maverick installed somewhere on this machine, and at the office
<Kilos> hehe did you google
<Kilos> how would you google a prob like that any way
<Kilos> google is your friend remember
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> night guys
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> great
<inetpro> I disabled the Unity switcher and enabled the old static application switcher
<inetpro> works much better even if the new one looks cool
<tumbleweed> superfly: apparently the ubuntu archive problem you mentioned earlier has been fixed
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, it looks like my local apt-cacher-ng was also being a little weird
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-15
<nuvolari> o/ lo
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and ALL others
 * Kilosm sigh
<superfly> hi K<tab>
<inetpro> good evening
<superfly> hiya inetpro
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-07
<Squirm>  meh
<Squirm> waaaaaay tooooo early
 * Trixar_za slaps Squirm
<Trixar_za> Oi, why are you awake too?
<Squirm> Trixar_za: cause I have work in 20min. what's your excuse? :P
<Squirm> wait, an excuse shouldn't be needed if you're up this early. unless, like you I'd think, have been up all night :P
<Trixar_za> Lies
<Trixar_za> Only part of the night
<Trixar_za> Been looking for a ebook management site script
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> http://sourceforge.net/projects/bibliotecaphp/?source=recommended
<Trixar_za> as close as I got so far >.>
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> That's where mine will end up, for now
<Squirm> Trixar_za: how's the um... internet coming along?
<Squirm> stil.. stable?
<Trixar_za> It comes and goes
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> s/stil/still
<Trixar_za> I just want to make the files searchable
<Squirm> maybe look for file management?
<Squirm> joomla could probably do it :P
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I'm moving flat this afternoon
<Squirm> got somewhere a little bigger
<Squirm>  need to see if I can borrow a car
<Squirm> or bakkie. mine is broken :/
<Trixar_za> Nah
<Trixar_za> I hate things that use MySQL
<Trixar_za> I might consider File Thingy though
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> make sure it can search with wildcards too :P
<Squirm> bbiab, chat from the office
<Trixar_za> k
<Squirm> meh
<Trixar_za> I'll probably just go with File Thingy
<Trixar_za> lol
<nuvolari> mornings
<Squirm> Trixar_za: http://elfinder.org/
<Squirm> looks quite nice
<Squirm> hello nuvolari 
<Trixar_za> Morning nuvolari
<nuvolari> lo Squirm, Trixar_za 
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Hey there
<superfly> hi SmilyBorg_w!
<Kilos> you well?
<superfly> er, SmilyBorg :-)
<Kilos> happy new year
<SmilyBorg> Doing ok. feel like I need more holiday though. First day back at work today
<SmilyBorg> Happy New Year to you too
<Kilos> one needs to go back to work to recover from hols
<SmilyBorg> hehe
 * superfly went "back" to work on Wednesday last week
<Kilos> ah so then you nearly back in the groove superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I was on call while "on holiday", so I had to at least keep an eye on things
<Kilos> ow
<superfly> Kilos: I didn't do much, it's more of a passive thing
<Kilos> yip subconscious knows at anytime you gotta run
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos 
<superfly> ohi nuvolari, and Squirm :-)
<Squirm> hello superfly 
<Squirm> oh, Kilos is in
<Squirm> hello to you too
<Kilos> lo nuvolari Squirm 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning all, Kilos
<Squirm> I was actually in before Kilos this morning :P
<Squirm> hello jrgns 
<Kilos> hols did you good Squirm 
<Squirm> no :/
<Squirm> it change my body clock
<Squirm> what an effort to get up this morning
<inetpro> good morning
<Squirm> hello inetpro 
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> Squirm: how you do that?
<superfly> Squirm: get married, have children, then your body clock won't be changed, they always get up early :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> wb SmilyBorg
<SmilyBorg> thanks inetpro
<Squirm> superfly: children get up early? what age are we talking about here?
<Kilos> young
<Squirm> I think in the past 3 weeks, I've been out of bed before 8:30 maybe 3 times
<superfly> Squirm: 3 years old, and 10 months old.
<superfly> they are late sleepers, they only wake up at 7am
<Squirm> superfly: see, I think I'm still too young for children anyway :P
<superfly> Squirm: how old are you?
<Kilos> they sleep better after 8 to 10
<Squirm> damn, boss sent me a whatsapp 45min ago, but he knows I don't get reception in our office :/
<Squirm> superfly: 21
<Squirm> hmm, 22 in 2 months, wow time flies
<superfly> Squirm: ah, OK. mrs_fly was 21 when our eldest was born.
<Squirm> that's why I said "I think I'm still too young", I know, different people different opinions. If it makes them happy then so be it :D
<Squirm> I still hate waking up early :/
<Squirm> probably because I like going to sleep late
<Squirm> oh yes, bbl
<superfly> nuvolari: this is early warning: the 5th of June.
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I recently fixed that
<Kilos> oh my tumbleweed can i get the fix please
<Kilos> morning to you too
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday wb
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> happy new year
<sakhi> happy new year #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi sakhi ty and to you too
<tumbleweed> Kilos: if you mean for maaz, not easily
<Kilos> no for my bot. is this it tumbleweed 
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~stefanor/+ppa-packages
<tumbleweed> Kilos: the trunk daily packages will have the fix
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+archive/trunk-daily
<Kilos> ty very much
<superfly> tumbleweed: are you using a recipe for that PPA?
<tumbleweed> superfly: yes
<superfly> tumbleweed: hrm I can only find recipes that are apparently for lucid and maverick, am I looking in the wrong place? https://code.launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+recipes
<superfly> ah, wait, it looks like the "maverick" recipe is for all versions
<superfly> well, the most recent ones anyway
<tumbleweed> it's for maverick and later, yes
<Kilos> needed to to do apt-get --fix-missing after adding that ppa to repos and updating/upgrading
<Kilos> but got it now
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<inetpro> hmm... what's a recipe?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> a list of ingredients
<Kilos> and how to use them
<Kilos> nice to hear a geek ask for geek language explanation
<Kilos> must be a python thing inetpro 
<inetpro> haha
<superfly> inetpro: it's a Launchpad / Bazaar thing... a *really* easy way to create a package for a PPA
<inetpro> superfly: interesting, thanks
<mazal> Morning everyone
<superfly> hi mazal
<mazal> How's everyone today ?
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<mazal> I'm good thanx
<Vince-0> haai peeps of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> *work work
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> catfish is the same as our barbel hey?
<SmilyBorg> as far as I know barbel are a type of catfish
<Kilos> ty SmilyBorg 
 * Kilos looks for pickling recipe
<Kilos> ian caught a big one
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img94/5040/img20121229wa0005.jpg
<superfly> Kilos: wow!
<inetpro> wow Kilos, that is one massive barbel! Where did he catch it?
<Kilos> bloemhof dam
<Kilos> he says that dam id so clean you can see the bottom and its mainly sand not mud
<Kilos> lo theblazehen 
<Kilos> long way to ride though
<inetpro> Kilos: very interesting
<inetpro> normally these things are caught in muddy water
<inetpro> AFAIAA
<Kilos> yip but most of our dams are polluted nowadays
<Kilos> so one cant just eat freshwater fish anymore
<Kilos> bloemhof is in the middle of nowhere
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<Kilos> you been scarce theblazehen 
<theblazehen> yeah sorry.
<theblazehen> lots of stuff to do you know.
<Kilos> you are forgiven
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> even the carp are nice size there
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img850/362/img20121231wa0008.jpg
<Kilos> thats his nurse that wont let him skip a minute with meds times
<superfly> wow, nice sized fish
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy the rest of the afternoon
<inetpro> hmm... mazal working halfday again?
<Kilos> aw missed the monkey
<Kilos> those halfday peeps have a good life
<Kilos> wouldnt help the fly though
<superfly> half day means I get to run after kids for half a day longer than usual
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> superfly, is it a major job to polish the greeter script
<Kilos> timewise i mean
<superfly> it would take about a full day of work
<Kilos> whew no thats too much
<superfly> maybe I can try to fiddle a bit this week and next week
<superfly> Kilos: what did you say are the problems you're having?
<Kilos> it is working superfly  so have no idea what even needs polishing
<Kilos> just wanted it [erfect codewise before i ask the crashkid to put it in maaz
<Kilos> perfect
<superfly> oh, I thought you were having problems
<Kilos> ya had to make a plugins folder in the ibid folder
<Kilos> now it greets
<superfly> mmmm I need to submit my launchpad plugin
<Kilos> where do i find ibid plugins
<Kilos> written by peeps that is
<Kilos> mine seems to have same plugins as maaz unless i missed something
<Kilos> what does your plugin do?
<superfly> I don't know, I don't know of any other than those that come with ibid (and my and kbmonkey's plugins)
<superfly> it just provides a way to get a summary of a bug on launchpad 
<superfly> (currently)
<Kilos> oo you want me to test it
<superfly> no, it's fine, it undergoes regular abuse, I mean, use.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I wrote it a long time ago... probably more than a year ago now
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> and it is used almost daily
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> aw maia was here
<kbmonkey> Hello
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Kilos o/
<kbmonkey> I got irc on my phone
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hard work on a fone though
<superfly> works OK for me
<kbmonkey> But i fear it will get stuck when the screen turns off, thats when my data disconnects
<kbmonkey> Lets see how it goes :)
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<kbmonkey> Hi superfly and cantide
<Cantide> hey Kilos, kbmonkey et al '-';
<superfly> hi kbmonkey 
<superfly> *yawn*
<kbmonkey> Lets try another client...
<superfly> quassel ftw 
<Cantide> irc client?
<superfly> distributed IRC  client
<Kilos> so kbmonkey what you using now?
<kbmonkey> Oh hai. I ate some rice, now on andchat
<Kilos> im sure its gonna rain. you been here more in that last week than the whole of last year
<Kilos> haha rice and what?
<kbmonkey> Its strange that my voda sim has been good :)
<Kilos> why strange?
<kbmonkey> Cherry tomato sauce and things
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> good i was worried you one of those that eats dry rice
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> its the grrrravy that counts
<kbmonkey> wtf?
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> Dry? Mm I should try that...
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> you not chinese man
<Kilos> no flavour
<kbmonkey> Jokes!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh not like the pro. he fulla yolks
 * Kilos ducks
<kbmonkey> Hehe kilos, you're cheeky today!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi magespawn nastja 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi there magespawn you home yet?
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<magespawn> yup got here about 15:00
<magespawn> trying to figure out a cisco 877 router
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> lo ludo
<Kilos> lo Mzolisto_ 
<kbmonkey> Brb
<inetpro> uh!
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<Kilos> see inetpro the changing host bit
<Kilos> 3 lines
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> inetpro you know anything about cisco routers?
<Kilos> hmm hes scared he has to think
<kbmonkey> thanks Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<kbmonkey> Maaz, big mug
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<kbmonkey> that's the command
<kbmonkey> does Maaz keep score how many coffees you drink?
<Kilos> no the guys do
<Kilos> cant remeber who it was but was told how many coffees i had ordered
<Kilos> now i get some from qa
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz, morse Thank you Maaz!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Encodes as - .... .- -. -.-   -.-- --- ..-   -- .- .- --.. !
<kbmonkey> neat
<kbmonkey> Maaz, convert 2lbs to kg
<Maaz> kbmonkey: 2 lbs = 0.90718474 kg
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, convert 3.1428 ft to cm
<Maaz> kbmonkey: I'm not feeling too well
<kbmonkey> ha ha. too much
<kbmonkey> it's okay, never got imperial measures myself
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> kbmonkey it is 2.5 cm to an inch, 12 inch to a foot
<Kilos> convert 3.1428 ft to meters
<magespawn> anybody know anything about cisco routers?
<Kilos> Maaz, convert 3.1428 ft to meters
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<kbmonkey> nope, can't help you there magespawn
<Kilos> qa dont do it either
<Kilos> its something not installed
<magespawn> maybe need to write feet
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> convert 3.1428 ft to feet
<Kilos> ai
<kbmonkey> my dlink router stopped working too. I gave up on it.
<Kilos> maaz convert 3.1428 ft to feet
<magespawn> Maaz plugins
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<kbmonkey> he ate your words
<magespawn> Symmetria: ping
<Kilos> Maaz, list plugins
<Maaz> Kilos: Plugins: admin, calc, conversions, core, eval, factoid, feeds, film, fun, games, geography, google, help, icecast, identity, karma, languages, log, lotto, meetings, memo, memory, network, oeis, quotes, rfc, seen, social, sources, strings, sysadmin, test, urlgrab and urlinfo
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Maaz, help me with conversions
<Maaz> Kilos: I use the following features for conversions: base, base64, currency, dvorak, morse, rot13, timezone, translate, unicode and units
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<magespawn> Maaz convert 3 ft to cm
<Maaz> magespawn: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<magespawn> Maaz how do I use conversions?
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> Maaz, what can you do with conversions
<Maaz> Kilos: Erk, dunno
<kbmonkey> Maaz, help conversions
<Maaz> kbmonkey: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<kbmonkey> enough! you silly bot you. hush now.
<Kilos> magespawn, whats the prob with the router
<magespawn> do not know the username and paassword, also do not anything about cisco routers
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> even routers have usernames and password
<kbmonkey> magespawn, did you try search it's model and find a default login?
<kbmonkey> if the default was changed, you may need to reset the router
<magespawn> have reset and still no luck
<magespawn> i can telnet to it and use the default password but that is about it
<inetpro> magespawn: what you wanna do with a router that you don't have a username and password for?
<kbmonkey> if the passwd for telnet works, where else does it not want to work? like it's admin page?
<kbmonkey> web amdin
<magespawn> i have been loaned it because its adsl port is fritzed, so it has been replaced
<magespawn> inetpro^
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> thats right kbmonkey
<inetpro> magespawn: does it have a serial port?
<Kilos> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/routers/ps259/products_password_recovery09186a0080094675.shtml
<kbmonkey> if it runs embedded *nix, wonder if you can telnet in, and use 'users' and 'passwd' to reset them.
<magespawn> it has a console port but i have never used one and it uses a different cable apprently
<inetpro> or rather a console port
<inetpro> get one of them blue console cables and google is your friend
<magespawn> have done a hardware reset, and can telnet in using cisco and cisco, but then drops me at a prompt like this yourname#
<magespawn> with instructions to change the username and password which do not work
<inetpro> magespawn: find the manual online
<magespawn> busy going through the cisco support website now
<kbmonkey> hopefully it's brain isn't also frizzed
<Kilos> Maaz, google firmware for cisco routers
<Maaz> Kilos: "Upgrading the Modem Firmware/Portware in Cisco Routers with ..." http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk801/tk36/technologies_tech_note09186a0080094859.shtml :: "E1200 Support | Linksys Wi-Fi Router N300 - Linksys Support - Cisco" http://homesupport.cisco.com/linksys/E1200/UG :: "WRT54G Support | Wireless-G BroadBand Router" http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-
<Maaz> us/support/routers/WRT54G :: "Cisco Pushing 'Cloud Connect' Router Firmware, Allows Web ..." h…
<Kilos> poor magespawn got lotsa reading to do
<kbmonkey> updating the firmware is a good tactic.
<Kilos> magespawn, can you youtube
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJWkcsQbS3k
<Kilos> Maaz, google hacking cisco routers username and password
<Maaz> Kilos: "Exploiting Cisco Systems" http://www.donkboy.com/html/cisco.htm :: "How to bypass (recover) password on Cisco Router - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJWkcsQbS3k :: "Exploiting Cisco Routers: Part 1 | Symantec Connect Community" http://www.symantec.com/connect/node/1234271 :: "Hacking a Cisco Router - General-Gateways-Routers-and-Firewalls ..."
<Maaz> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/30016-42-hacking-cisco-router :: "Cisco Router Hacking - E…
<magespawn> i'll have a look at that in the morning ty kilos
<Kilos> there must be a way in
<magespawn> looks like i need a console cable
<magespawn> look like you can make them from lan cable the wiring just differs from the norm
<magespawn> when you telnet in default is cisco/cisco then run setup command and hey presto
<Kilos> great
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> well done
<kbmonkey> indeed
<magespawn> ty guys just read the pdf manual
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats the hard part
<magespawn> thanks for the help guys, i am off to bed, night all 
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi..
<Kilos> you caught me at bedtime
<smile> bye magespawn :) good night
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<smile> byee :p
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-08
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning Squirm 
<superfly> morning mazal, Squirm
<mazal> Hi superfly 
<superfly_> -_- gee, thanks again freenode
<mazal> hmm , starting to get very worried about the future of ubuntu desktop with all the talk that unity development is going to focus on phones and tablets
<superfly> mazal: move to the dark side, join me on KDE, where we already have a tablet UI which doesn't interfere with the desktop UI
<superfly> ...where we don't have people removing functionality and features in favour of "usability" ... where you don't need 3D graphics if you don't want it, while your desktop still works ...
<theblazehen> what just hyappened?
<mazal> Having lots of power failures lately :(
<superfly> theblazehen: dunno, freenode is having fun again... it kicked me off too
<superfly> mazal: :-(
<superfly> mazal: where are you based again? Gauteng?
<mazal> Yep , little Cullinan
<theblazehen> superfly: that explains it.
<superfly> little cullinan?
 * superfly googles
<mazal> Yep , Cullinan , i just mean it's a little town
<superfly> oh, right... I know Cullinan
<mazal> The diamond mine town
<superfly> Yup, that's the one
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<mazal> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning all, Kilos
<Kilos> mazal, have you sorted the ssh thing yet
<mazal> Nope
<magespawn> morning all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> I got my code 10 in Cullinan
<sharpey> eeek
<Kilos> pc just rebooted 3 times as soon as its booted past password
<magespawn> looks like people are playing boomarang today
<Kilos> then xchat cant get past my cloak host
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<mazal> My problem is power failures , and the rest seems like the interwebs
<Kilos> mine is like a power failure but power didnt go off. maybe ups playing around, 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<maiatoday> hi all
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> eek again
<superfly> Kilos: overheating?
<Kilos> removed ups
<Kilos> whew i dunno superfly 
<Kilos> will add outside cover with fan if it does again
<Kilos> maybe time for a blow out again
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<inetpro> elo Kilos
<inetpro> and hello everyone else
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<magespawn> there is no nefarious intent behind my router questions last night
<magespawn> was just me being impatient
<Kilos> Maaz, define nefarious
<Maaz> Kilos: Nefarious \Ne*fa"ri*ous\, a. [L. nefarius, fr. nefas crime, wrong; ne not + fas divine law; akin to fari to speak. See {No}, adv., and {Fate}.] Wicked in the extreme; abominable; iniquitous; atrociously villainous; execrable; detestably vile. [1913 Webster]  Syn: Iniquitous; detestable; horrible; heinious; atrocious; infamous; impious. See {Iniquitous}.
<Maaz> [1913 Webster] -- {Ne*fa"ri*ous*ly}, adv. -- {Ne*fa"ri*ous*ness}, n. [1913 Webster], nefariou…
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you a criminal in disguise magespawn 
<magespawn> i have criminal potential
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> we noticed it with the rhino horn
 * Kilos ducks
<magespawn> potential only Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<jrgns> can anyone recommend good IT recruiters? I'm on the prowl for a new position...
<superfly> jrgns: you're joking, right? about the IT recruiters?
<superfly> jrgns: where are you based?
<jrgns> Jo'burg
<jrgns> superfly: why would i be joking?
<superfly> jrgns: because almost every IT recruiter I have met knows nothing about IT
<jrgns> superfly: lol, yeah, that's why i'm asking
<jrgns> superfly: I've been on both sides of the recruitment process, and generally recruiters make a mess of things
<jrgns> superfly: but every now and then you hit gold
<superfly> jrgns: I only know of one guy who is mostly competant, and he's in Cape Town
<superfly> jrgns: are you on the GLUG mailing lists?
<jrgns> superfly: yup
<jrgns> superfly: what's his name? doesn't hurt to spread the net wide
<superfly> jrgns: have you tried mailing the CLUG-jobs mailing list?
<superfly> *GLUG-jobs
<jrgns> superfly: not yet, it's on the todo list
<superfly> though you can try CLUG-jobs too :-)
<jrgns> hehe
<superfly> jrgns: what sort of work do you do?
<jrgns> superfly: started out as a web dev, but these days it's systems dev & admin, as well as some management roles
<superfly> we're looking for developers, but we're in Cape Town
<jrgns> company?
<superfly> www.nomanini.com
<jrgns> i'll check it out, thnx
<Vince-0> Hi! *was afk
<superfly> jrgns: have you played with Python much?
<jrgns> superfly: not a lot, but i can read it
<jrgns> superfly: tended towards ruby more than python
<superfly> python doesn't have scalability issues like Ruby does
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> before lunch and all
<Kilos> surely the skies will open today
<jrgns> superfly: noted
<jrgns> superfly: do you have a link to a writeup of said issues?
<magespawn> inetpro and kilos i managed to get a console cable
<Kilos> did you make it magespawn ?
<magespawn> no went and spoke to the guys i got the router from
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> they would have the username password too
<magespawn> no that would be it department in jhb
<Kilos> ah well hack it and put yours in
<magespawn> that is why i said i was impatient they mailed them this morning
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> im the same cant wait for stuff
<Kilos> must try out immediately
<superfly> jrgns: not specifically, that was mostly from friends who've had to deal with issues like that, but there's also the (in)famous rant by that Twitter engineer on how Ruby/RoR was giving them major issues
<magespawn> brb
<superfly> jrgns: by my own experience, Python scales better than PHP
<Vince-0> python! whoot - I'm a fan
<superfly> Vince-0: can you write any?
<jrgns> superfly: kewl. my limited experience suggests the same
<jrgns> superfly: but hey, don't let facts get in the way of a good conversation ;)
<superfly> haha
<superfly> jrgns: ever heard of Zed Shaw?
<jrgns> superfly: nope. quick google says he created mongrel?
<superfly> yup, you use mongrel at all?
<superfly> maybe you use thin, the successor (i.e. "fork") of mongrel?
<jrgns> yeah, used thin
<jrgns> still a lot of resources for a single process
<superfly> jrgns: well, a few years back Zed wrote a blog post called "Rails is a Ghetto" and moved to doing Python development after using Ruby and Rails for years - though his rant was more about the community around Rails, rather than RoR or Ruby itself
<jrgns> superfly: interesting. one of the things that attracts me to ruby is the community. although, i guess ruby comm != rails comm
<jrgns> i'll keep that in mind. thanx
<Vince-0> superfly, still learning
<Vince-0> got the #ctpug python users on atrum
<superfly> Vince-0: you in Cape Town?
<Vince-0> python is my ideal language, I learnt J2ee stuff in the past
<Vince-0> Durban -
<superfly> Ah
<Vince-0> but I don't think there's many job opportunities for python in this country
<superfly> Vince-0: there's also gtpug
<superfly> Vince-0: we're looking for Python/C++/C developers
<Vince-0> ah! I'm a linux/voip admin first - I've avoided hardcore progging for a while
<superfly> Vince-0: well, if you ever feel like moving to Cape Town, and you think you're a good developer, come for an interview :-)
<Vince-0> I lived in CPT and stellenbosch for 2 years
<Vince-0> I guess the next logical progression after system admin becomes scripting/perl/python then progging web front ends for tools like voip - so Ima get stuck into some python
<inetpro> Kilos: the skies are all open here, all clear and blue
<Kilos> lol i mean open and gooi die groot water
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> bossies begin weer hang
<Kilos> lo hubx 
<hubx> hi there
<magespawn> superfly can programmers not tele work? do they have to be in location?
<superfly> magespawn: for Nomanini? no,they have to be here, we do pair-programming
<magespawn> bbl
<mazal> Bye all
<mazal> Enjoy the evening
<inetpro> Kilos: waar's die reen?
<Kilos> ai inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's bly die son het jou darem nog nie helemal weggebrand nie
<Kilos> hahaha ek was afk
<Kilos> afk=sleeping
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> kop voel ietwat beter nou
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> nou kan ek jou weer treiter
<Kilos> ek sien doer oor die berg na kerk straat se kant so paar volke wat op bou
<Kilos> strange hey superfly , pc aint rebooted again since ups removed
 * inetpro wonders why Ubuntu chose to write all logs to just /var/log/syslog and no longer some to /var/log/messages these days
<Kilos> somehow the faulty battery must be doing it albeit with another outside battery connected too
<superfly> Kilos: you messed with the UPS? 
<superfly> no wonder
<Kilos> when i got it the battery was dead completely
<Kilos> and wouldnt charge from ups power
<Kilos> charged with own batttery charger then pur back\
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> all i did was parralel an outside battery with it superfly 
<Kilos> ai
<superfly> Kilos: what battery is it? UPSes take special batteries called deep cycle batteries 
<Kilos> that cant cause any harm
<Kilos> i just added a car battery on the outside
<Kilos> in parralel with the internal one
<Kilos> but i know the internal one is faulty because it lost some charge when just standing
<Kilos> but the ups is a horrible thing to open up
<superfly> Kilos: don't mess with UPSes 
<Kilos> what can i say superfly , already done months ago
<superfly> they are dangerous 
<Kilos> oh tell more
<Kilos> dangerous to pc or me?
<tumbleweed> replacing batteries with batteries of the same spec is safe enough
<tumbleweed> but adding higher capacity batteries could cause overheating
<Kilos> same spec meaning 12v?
<tumbleweed> same capacity and current rating too (basically, a battery of the same form factor)
<Kilos> and the overheating could only come when power gone and running off external battery right?
<tumbleweed> from charging, too
<tumbleweed> and obviously all safety checks that the UPS does are assuming an internal gel-type battery, not an external wet battery
<Kilos> things are getting too involved. i thought a ups was just a battery charger with an inverter for the screens voltage added
<Kilos> and pcs psu of course
<inetpro> now why does all this sound like the source of many many problems he has had
<inetpro> ?
<tumbleweed> it is. But I don't think it's safe to assume that you can just add more batteries in parallel, to increase capacity
<inetpro> ai!
<tumbleweed> unless the UPS provides a socket for connecting an external battery
<Kilos> i added some
<Kilos> ran wires from the battery leads inside to plugin sockets i fitted in the casing
<tumbleweed> I'd have disconnected the internal battery too
<tumbleweed> most likely, that has a shorted cell or two
<tumbleweed> they tend to dry out after a few years
<tumbleweed> anyway /me -> dinner
<Kilos> thats what i gotta do now . thought at the time it wouldnt do much
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<inetpro> anyone here using drupal 7 and the syslog module on Ubuntu 12.04.1, and considering it a good idea?
 * inetpro doesn't like how it pollutes the syslog files with many strange looking entries
<inetpro> but I can understand how it could improve performance without having to write to the db
<inetpro> the documentation is just a bit out of date at http://drupal.org/documentation/modules/syslog
<inetpro> that is, if you want to make it write to a separate logfile 
<Kilos> inetpro, what performance improvement do you get?
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi :)
<superfly> inetpro: I've never bothered, I never needed it
<smile> what do you guys think about Fedora 18?
<inetpro> superfly: so you log to the database?
<inetpro> smile: I haven't tried Fedora for some time
<smile> inetpro: ok :p I don't like it very much
 * inetpro is very happy with Kubuntu
<superfly> inetpro: yes
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: wb
<Kilos> inetpro, you see the 3 line login???
<Kilos> same as qa
<Kilos> or am i mistaken again
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... oit's different
<inetpro> Kilos: it doesn't reveal his IP
<Kilos> * QA (~QA@8ta-151-159-112.telkomadsl.co.za) has joined ##kilos
<Kilos> * QA has quit (Changing host)
<Kilos> * QA (~QA@unaffiliated/kilos/bot/qa) has joined ##kilos
<Kilos> oh is that what you getting at
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> but thats no my ip there by qa
<Kilos> mine had a 4 in somewhere i think
<inetpro> Kilos: hahaha
<Kilos> o.O
<inetpro> Kilos: that is your public ip, well the somewhat concealed version of it
<Kilos> isnt that an 8ta ip
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> inetpro: I'm very happy with Bodhi :)
<inetpro> smile: wth is Bodhi?
<Kilos> lol
<smile> www.bodhilinux.com :)
<Kilos> hittegolf hier more. 19/35
<smile> Kilos: :DD
<smile> baie warm :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> better if its cooler at night
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> you all been busy yacking
<smile> Kilos: yeah, but 19 is not very very hot
<smile> :)
<Kilos> na was inetpro 
<Kilos> for night time temp smile ?
<magespawn> not even that now here about 28 here now
<Kilos> tomorrow gonna be hotter magespawn 
<Kilos> i think it hits you too
<Kilos> didnt check you temps though
<kbmonkey> its very hot here, no rain today
<magespawn> well then i will have to lie in a pool somewhere with scantily clad woman to bring me drinhks
<magespawn> s/drinhks/drinks
<Kilos> rofl\
<smile> Kilos: yea? :) 
<smile> over 20 degrees is too hot for night, but 19 is okay
<smile> :)
<Kilos> smile its hot for night temp here
<smile> sleeping nude helps :p
<Kilos> you suffer when temps are 25°c
<Kilos> happy new year cocooncrash wb
<nastja> Kilos, welkom :)
<Kilos> hi nastja 
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Thanks :)
<nastja> Kilos, that Linux users are discussing South Africa?
<Kilos> nastja, those there by you?
<nastja> Kilos, We discuss the performance of Richard Stallman
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> ohi cocooncrash!
<cocooncrash> ohi superfly 
<superfly> cocooncrash: nice to see you, things going well?
<cocooncrash> superfly: Yup, pretty good. Had 3 weeks off work (which was pretty intense until the end last year), back this week
<cocooncrash> Had my first white Christmas too :)
<cocooncrash> superfly: Yourself?
<superfly> cocooncrash: OK, hopefully things are a little calmer this year?
<superfly> hehe
<cocooncrash> superfly: Hopefully...
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> cocooncrash: going well thanks. Really enjoying my "new" job (been there a year now)
<superfly> very few places you can write assembler, C,  C++ and Python all as part of your day job
<cocooncrash> superfly: That's quite varied!
<nastja> why do you communicate in English? and not in Afrikaans?
<cocooncrash> superfly: Where are you working again?
<Wraz> its like 6 here
<cocooncrash> nastja: Ek is nie 'n Afrikaaner nie
<superfly> cocooncrash: www.nomanini.com - so the assembler, C and C++ are all embedded, and the Python is for our server backend, running on AppEngine
<superfly> haha, cocooncrash++
<kbmonkey> echo "Happy Birthday Stephen Hawking" | espeak
<cocooncrash> superfly: Sweet, looks really interesting
<superfly> trying to get the guys to move away from using the SDK and onto a proper framework, pyramid specifically
<Kilos> nastja, most of the guys on this channel are english speaking with afrikaans as second language
<Kilos> you are the only russian
<inetpro> Kilos: I was doing what?
<inetpro> cocooncrash: wb, nice to see you here again
<Kilos> inetpro, everything
<nastja> Kilos, I did not know that
<inetpro> ai!
<cocooncrash> inetpro: :)
<Kilos> yes nastja  and some guys in the netherlands and england and america too
<kbmonkey> that looks very neat superfly, :)
<nastja> voice and you communicate in English, too?
<Kilos> no voice
<Kilos> but all english, the universal language
<Kilos> even you
<inetpro> Kilos: who's here from the UK?
<Kilos> drussel
<inetpro> oja
<Kilos> hiya davy
<inetpro> he's been so quiet /me even forgot about him
<Kilos> lol me wonders who is the forgetful one
<Kilos> yeah musta been on holds and left pc lurking
<superfly> kbmonkey: it's awesome, but also a pain in the rear end at times
<inetpro> tumbleweed: are you or have you been involved in the Ubuntu mobile project?
<nastja> Kilos, in the republics bordering Russia also speak two languages. Russian and native
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> Tonberry: wb
<Tonberry> hallo
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<kbmonkey> hi Tonberry 
<zeref> oh dear,
<zeref> screen blank
<Kilos> hi zeref with what
<Kilos> kde?
<zeref> hi Kilos: just switched it on, nothing
<Kilos> oh my
<zeref> not even power light
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> check power cables
 * kbmonkey holds thumbs
<Kilos> switch on at the wall
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> lol
<zeref> quadruplile check, wheni plug in the power button, light goes on, but then switches off
<zeref> :-(
<Kilos> why couldnt it be something easy like a fresh kubuntu install
<Kilos> no spare screen to test with
<zeref> hope screen in not dead. have had it for 5 years
 * zeref is attatched to the screen
<Kilos> maybe thats the prob. you too close and sweated on it
<zeref> :-O
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos 
<zeref> the last thing i did was to type ctrl+alt+1
<zeref> *f1
<Kilos> switch all off and start again
<zeref> mayb its a sign to get new screen, I've upgraded all other parts :P
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> where are you/
<Kilos> still at varsity?
<zeref> here
<zeref> nope
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> city man
<zeref> ??
<zeref> oh joburg
<Kilos> there a shop in pta selling 19 inch screens for R350
<zeref> GTFO
<zeref> really?
<zeref> links
<Kilos> magespawn, you still got that addy for that place
<magespawn> do not think so Kilos 
<zeref> magespawn: is it legit
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> bright star trading
<Kilos> will try find more info for you
<magespawn> if i recall correctly yes
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> Kilos: what type?
<zeref> samsung, lg ??
<Kilos> ?
<zeref> *LG
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<Kilos> here is an email addy
<Kilos> computerestar512@gmail.com
<Kilos> guys name is Ade
<zeref> thanks Kilos.
<zeref> o0o, java has a web framework called wicket
<Kilos> cell no 072 361 1118
<zeref> ta Kilos:
<Kilos> yw
<zeref> anybody used wicket?
<kbmonkey> nope, zeref 
<zeref> busy using it at work, similar to pythons Django.
<zeref> so much learning :-)
<kbmonkey> seems like my team membership expired over dec while I was offline :/
<kbmonkey> I see the reminder emails a bit too late. oops.
<zeref> naughty kbmonkey 
<zeref> does anybody know when the next Joburg ubuntu meeting is?
<zeref> really need to attend ome :-)
<Kilos> been nothing in the mails zeref 
<Kilos> enquire at the mailing list
<Kilos> the MMlist
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos teasing inetpro 
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> queery, query, queeeery????
<zeref> usually organises it
<zeref> :-)
<Kilos> hye hasnt been herwe
<Kilos> here either this year
<inetpro> Kilos: jy stout!
<Kilos> wat nou
<zeref>  /locate Ubuntu-za --joburg members
<smile> zeref:  :o
<inetpro> zeref: I think you did it wrong
<inetpro> zeref: it's --members johburg
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hello
<inetpro> wb nuvolari
<Kilos> lo nuvolari wt
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey, inetpro, oom Kilos, smile, zeref 
<nuvolari> I was gone?
<smile> nuvolari: :D
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> well duh!
 * nuvolari ^5's smile
<smile> nuvolari: not that I know? :)
<nuvolari> a productive day I'd say
<Kilos> what did you achieve nuvolari 
<nuvolari> new vehicle registration, drivers licence, set up xbmc, PS3MediaServer, xbmc remote, oh and a bit of work
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari!
<kbmonkey> is the wind also howling there by you?
<Kilos> well done
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: is better, but there's still some wind
<Kilos> bath time for me
<nuvolari> oom moet lekker bad
<Kilos> dankie
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, check out VLC Direct Pro Free for android
<zeref> inetpro: :P
<kbmonkey> to control vlc on your pc via the network
<Kilos> ek bad om skoon te kom nie vir pleasier nie
<nuvolari> does anyone know much about dehumidifiers?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I'm not a big vlc fan :P only use it as a last resort
<Kilos> plesier
<inetpro> nuvolari: aircons do that
<nuvolari> inetpro: but most cheap ones makes it more moist
<nuvolari> here by the coast a dehumidifier with cooling capability is much better
<nuvolari> well, from what I've read
<magespawn> kbmonkey you can also stream the content from the pc via the network to the droid
<kbmonkey> it is very neat magespawn :)
<kbmonkey> my wireless router stopped being wireless. probably for the better, I'm not sitting watching stuff in the evenings 
<kbmonkey> setting up a wiki to log stuff I do and learn
<nuvolari> oh hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<magespawn> most ac have a dry function
<nuvolari> I am struggling to find a decent dnla renderer for ubuntu :-/
<nuvolari> but my stack is as follows: server: PS3MediaServer + xbmc, android: MediaHouse for browsing, MX Player, Official xbmc remote
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> thanks :)
<smile> u2
<tumbleweed> inetpro: no, as far as I know, it's internal to Canonical
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ahh
<tumbleweed> (although some projects like that are open to certain community members for discussion, but I haven't applied to be part of any of those)
 * inetpro thought tumbleweed was good at hiding secrets from us
<tumbleweed> (I'm supposed to be added to the ones that are relevant to the release, with my release team hat on)
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> I think Kilos will be happy about the following
<inetpro> U2t
 * Kilos waits
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> looks like Unity 2D is making a return
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> but not coming from Canonical
<Kilos> can get rid of nvidia 173
<inetpro> a pure community driven effort
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> but then it wont be on the dvd right?
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like it's still early days
<inetpro> let's wait and see what gives
<Kilos> not serious i got unity working with the 173 driver
<inetpro> get involved at https://launchpad.net/u2t
<Kilos> and theres always kde that works without it
<Kilos> albeit a bit slower
<inetpro> eh!
<Kilos> oh and mate
<Kilos> havent tried that since last clean install
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you
<magespawn> night all
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> bought
<zeref> 1TB Sat to use for backup
<zeref> *on
<zeref> boughtve already at 80%
<zeref> *drive
<kbmonkey> ai, where did the time go
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-09
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<barrydk> Helo Kilos how are you
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<barrydk> also good lovely hot morning
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> good morning
<barrydk> Morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> you wet the bed?
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi jrgns hubx 
<hubx> hi
<jrgns> morning all, Kilos
<mazal> Morning hubx , jrgns 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> mad morning already and you Kilos?
<Kilos> good here busy starting supper
<Kilos> otherwise not bad
<Kilos> sheep out chickens fed
<Kilos> back still niggling though
<magespawn> is the back a permenant problem or a recent injury?
<Kilos> just last few weeks
<magespawn> you on anything for it?
<Kilos> hurt when tipping ran over for innoculating
<Kilos> i hand upside down for a while daily and do situps that way to strengtheng muscles
<Kilos> ram
<Kilos> it is improving though
<Kilos> hey Squirm 
<magespawn> improvment is always good
<Kilos> yip. think the muscles were getting weak with all the sitting so they let it slip out
<magespawn> i have found being aware of the way i sit helps, i tend to slouch
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> still to sore to sit up straight
<Kilos> slouching works
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<drussell> happy new year za folks ;o)
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> ty drussell and all the best to you as well
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> you have a good break deegee
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> ty not sure what happened
<Kilos> interwebs most likely
<Kilos> 8ta very slow here today
<Kilos> i see there is linux software for my ups
<magespawn> mm maybe
<Kilos> and winsucks
<magespawn> cool that will help to manage it
<Kilos> 35 win download and 45m linux
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> thank heavens for 8ta
<Kilos> oh ya i still gotta fone them and see if they will speed up this connection
<Kilos> will first test it on one of ians drives with xp
<Kilos> i worry about installing foreign stuff here on unity
<Kilos_> hmm 
<Kilos_> grrr i forgot the ghost command
 * Kilos got netsplit
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> haha hes detached from screen
<inetpro> Kilos: who's he?
<Kilos> the weed
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> thats his away message
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta get me one
<Kilos> like guess what i broke now
<inetpro> Kilos: you'd be a good spy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont spy on my friends
<Kilos> do i get to be 00 inetpro 
<Kilos> hey barns Banlam bakuman hows you guys
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> Hello
<Kilos> hiya monk
<Kilos> ai kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Hoe ganit my maat
<Kilos> beter as met jou, jy het baie werk
<Kilos> as daar n netsplit is dan kom QA terug en groet almal een vir een
<Kilos> spam
<kbmonkey> Ai. Net soos ek gedink het!
<Kilos> oh jy het dit voorsien?
<kbmonkey> Ek voel daai bug is bad, ons kan nie dit laat gebeur nie, oom.
<Kilos> why you taaling today
<Kilos> and the pro watches everything
<Kilos> he never sleeps he says
<kbmonkey> I can speak english handsomely since I was twice!
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> are you afrikaans
<Kilos> im sure before you said easier in english
 * mazal loer in
<Kilos> ja when you were still travelling from the cape home
<Kilos> lo mazal 
<mazal> Hows things ?
<Kilos> gaan leer python mazal 
<kbmonkey> Hehe. Ja ek is oom, maar baie van die geek woorde ken ek net in engels
<kbmonkey> Hi mazal
<mazal> Why Kilos ?
<Kilos> we need debugging done on QA
<mazal> You don't need debugging to know what is wrong with QA
 * mazal gets ready to run
<mazal> She's female , there's your problem
 * mazal runs
<kbmonkey> hah!
<Kilos> like if she was here she woulda greeted 39 peeps with her greeting
<Kilos> major spam
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> hehehehe
<mazal> Nah Oom Kilos you know I can't program
<Kilos> thats why i said learn python dodo
<Kilos> then in 5 years you will know how
<Kilos> maybe
<mazal> oi
<kbmonkey> Ai
<kbmonkey> We need to change the greeter
<Kilos> apie hoekom is jy nie op my kanaal nie
<kbmonkey> Reset its timeout if it detects a netsplit
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> whew that will get your brain busy for a while and you outa trouble
<kbmonkey> Hang on... laat ek uitvind hoe om die foon te laat join
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi smile you are early
<smile> hi :)
<smile> yes I am :)
<mazal> Lo smile 
<smile> I'm back from school :p
<barrydk> Lekker aand almal
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> where you been
<magespawn> what is the best ubuntu replacement for hyperterminal
<magespawn> ?
<tumbleweed> screen
<tumbleweed> screen /dev/ttyS0 (for example)
<magespawn> okay this is going to interesting
<magespawn> the console cable is connected via a usb adapter to my laptop
<tumbleweed> then it's /dev/ttyUSB0 probably
<magespawn> will try that
<magespawn> okay just get a blinking cursor
<tumbleweed> if you need a custom baud rate, /dev/ttyUSB0,9600 / whatever
<magespawn> ah i do 
<tumbleweed> there are a bunch of other flags too, see the manpage
<magespawn> ty will do tumbleweed
<magespawn> lots of reading ahead there
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> nou kry ek warm
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in irene south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Maaz: weather in Pretoria
<Maaz> inetpro: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> 10 mins then the idiot box will give weather
<inetpro> Kilos: ai! Baie warm!
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> eks seker dis 36 of even meer
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey hot there too?
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-';;
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos and Cantide 
<kbmonkey> it was hot, cooling a bit now
<Cantide> hey kbmonkey :)
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> thankfully
<kbmonkey> :)
<Cantide> my dad seems to use Ubuntu only for solitaire -_-;;
<kbmonkey> it could be worse!
<Kilos> hehe tell him try freecell too
<Kilos> and mahjongg
<Kilos> thats what i do when peeps threaten to ban me
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i don't think he likes mahjong
<kbmonkey> I cant figure out why my site subdomain wont show the content I put inside. hmpf.
<kbmonkey> does he like racing games Cantide ?
<Cantide> nah
<Cantide> he likes solitaire haha
<Cantide> i might try to put some other things on there for him
<Kilos> and games like AOE?
<Cantide> but i think he likes things that don't require much speed or hand-eye coordination
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> weather
<Kilos> gonna rain in durbs
<Kilos> we hotashell
<Kilos> 21/36 tomorrow
<Vince-0> ow no
<Vince-0> maritzburg has been hot
<smile> :)
<Kilos> yeah sleepy hollow can cook
<smile> where is martizburg, Vince-0 ? :p
<Kilos> just north of durban smaile
<Kilos> smile, too
<kbmonkey> what are you doing in pmb Vince-0? It can become a hot oven in there!
<Kilos> 90 ks inland from de beach
<Kilos> smile have you heard of the comrades marathon?
<smile> okay, Kilos :)
<Kilos> peeps run from durban to pmb
<smile> :o
<smile> how many km is that? :)
<Kilos> and other way the following year
<Kilos> 87 or 90
<smile> wow ;)
<Kilos> google the comrades
<Kilos> world famous marathon
<Kilos> even russians come run
<smile> .com :)
<Kilos> http://www.comrades.com/
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comrades_Marathon
<Kilos> you like wikipedia
<Squirm> just setup the network in my new flat
<Squirm> taking a while to move in
<Kilos> ah thats good Squirm 
<kbmonkey> that is nice Squirm 
<kbmonkey> busy copying apt archives to the desktop. saving bandwidth ;)
<Kilos> hehe 
<Squirm> I'd have done it during work time(seeing as installing network in the flats is what I do), but I couldn't stand being outside
<Kilos> cp gave me hassles once so i use rsync
<Squirm> even though I was for a whole bunch of the time
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you can save over 300m
<Kilos> actually much more with all apps there too
<Squirm> that's why aptoncd was awesome
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and remastersys
<Kilos> but now they talking about another tool
<Vince-0> Kilos, some techies in pmb today - sux to be a techie in that heat
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Vince-0: I was there for a few hours today
<Squirm> on the radio, said 33 in pmb and 31 in Mooi River
<Kilos> try being a diesel mechanic in that heat
<Squirm> :/
<Vince-0> the valley is like 8 degrees hotter than the coast
<Vince-0> ag nee
<Kilos> you gotta keep you tools in shade otherwise you cant touch them
<Squirm> Kilos: happens here too
<kbmonkey> ouch, that must be hot
<Squirm> kbmonkey: yes
<Squirm> bbl, going to a friends for supper
<Kilos> enjoy
<kbmonkey> I had my lunch late, so I am good for dinner :)
<Kilos> hehe kbmonkey QA only does that spam greet if i ctrl +c the tyerminal
<Kilos> terminal
<kbmonkey> what terminal?
<kbmonkey> the one your run the bot from?
<kbmonkey> it is still busy copying my apt archives, it is only 400MB
<Kilos> cli
<Kilos> wow my archives are 3.5g
<kbmonkey> wow!
<Kilos> ya the bot came back with a tail after netprobs and when i said die she got cheeky so i did ctrl+c in the terminal she runs from
<kbmonkey> i'm copying over a wireless network through my phone. maybe that is why
<Kilos> dont you have a /var/cache/apt/archives with all your packages in?
<kbmonkey> that is where I copying from
<kbmonkey> from laptop to desktop
<Kilos> only 400 meg
<kbmonkey> yup ":)
<Kilos> something wrong there
<kbmonkey> I run a light system, I dare say.
<kbmonkey> why do you say that?
<Kilos> oh and no game packages
<Kilos> 0AD is 388m alone
<kbmonkey> well I have no gnome dependencies, no unity, no kde
<kbmonkey> well the largest game I have is supertuxkart. that is almost 600MB
<kbmonkey> but I build that from source, so its not part of my updates
<kbmonkey> hah. I found a usb disk. I'm going to copy the debs on that, and be done with it before the wireless rsync
<Kilos> have you got a screenshot i can see
<Kilos> thats crashbang hey?
<kbmonkey> yes, crunchbang
<Kilos> what gui
<kbmonkey> you can have xfce same as xubuntu
<kbmonkey> or openbox, another light gui like xfce
<Kilos> maybe i look at it next month when next 8ta 2+1 goes in
<kbmonkey> by using light guis, the updates also weigh less. it adds up for updates :)
<kbmonkey> I think we post you discs with repos when we get
<kbmonkey> I think william had the repos with him, nuvolari may have copied them, I'm not sure.
<Kilos> william walter?
<kbmonkey> but I have blank dvd's to use and wouldn't mind posting to you Kilos 
<kbmonkey> yes 
<inetpro> Cantide: let your dad play simutrans, I'm sure he will enjoy it
<Kilos> sounds good ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> im a rich bitch with many pcs so can play
<kbmonkey> i've had a spindle of dvd's for a year now, I dont use them, all is usb now :p
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> might as well XD
<Kilos> try make an iso of your working system
<Kilos> dunno if remastersys works on crunchbang
<kbmonkey> yes it does
<inetpro> Kilos: have you ever played simutrans?
<Kilos> nope inetpro is it in the repos?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> i go see
<inetpro> transportation simulator
<inetpro> an amazing game
 * inetpro loves it
<inetpro> though I haven't played in a while
 * kbmonkey goes to check out simutrans too :D
<Kilos> might make my life sweeter when i get threatened with banning
<inetpro> hahah
<inetpro> Kilos: you'll be banned if you start spamming us
<kbmonkey> aah, like transport tycoon
<Kilos> wow only 4745 kB to download
 * Kilos gets
<kbmonkey> wow the detail is stunning
<Kilos> bbs i go eat
<Cantide> looks a bit like openTTD
<Cantide> thanks, inetpro :)
<inetpro> Cantide: you're welcome
<inetpro> even the forums are amazing with lots of stuff you can read up 
 * inetpro is stumped by cal 9 1752
<inetpro> how the heck can that month only have 19 days?
<kbmonkey> I don't think my tram rails are building correct :p ha ha ha
<Kilos> do i need a better graphics card?
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img651/5656/screenshotfrom201301091.png
<Kilos> or am i doing something wrong
<kbmonkey> that looks right, Kilos 
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> press F1 and start there :)
<kbmonkey> it's beautiful pixel art, don't be frightened
<Kilos> everything so tiny i battle to read 
<kbmonkey> use < and > to zoom the map
<kbmonkey> oh the fonts?
<Kilos> pmb only 26 tomorrow
<kbmonkey> shame Kilos, is that font too small to read?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> im forever ctrl + ing on sites
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> :( I don't see a way to size the font larger
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe ill need a 50 inch screen
<Kilos> sjoe 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> yay!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * kbmonkey *gulps*
<kbmonkey> Maaz, its hot!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: No problem
 * Kilos watches big bang theory
<Kilos> fonts right size there
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> it is a funny show that, init?
<Kilos> yeah hehe
<kbmonkey> I like how sheldon's mom psychoanalizes everyone. he he
<kbmonkey> query
<Kilos> this ups has been runnig all day on xp pc without a prob
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> ya ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: you modified it again?
<Kilos> i dont understand why it gives probs here
<Kilos> just disconnected internal battery
<Kilos> but still rebooted here so i moved it
<Kilos> now i got the software win win and linux but need to figure how to tell the thing what to do
<Kilos> i think via network cable
<Kilos> the software asks for ip addresses even
<Kilos> maybe the ups's programming is corrupted some
<Kilos> wb smile
<kbmonkey> what do you want to tell the ups, Kilos 
<kbmonkey> power-manager settings?
<Kilos> when i have it on this pc it keeps rebooting
<smile> thanks :p
<smile> lol, i quit seamonkey xD
<kbmonkey> it kills the power to the pc?
<Kilos> but worked for months without a prob
<kbmonkey> does not sound good :(
<kbmonkey> ups's work unconfigured
<Kilos> used to switch off 2 mins after power cut
<Kilos> if its faulty it should be faulty on both pcs
<kbmonkey> and now?
<kbmonkey> maybe it's your pc?
<Kilos> its been running fine on xp all day
<Kilos> yeah but only when ups is plugged in?
<kbmonkey> a ghost in the ups
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> voodoo magik
<Kilos> dont start
<Kilos> i think i gotta check voltages all over and see where something isnt happy
<Kilos> cant be from overheating because it rebooted within 2 mins of startup
<Kilos> i didnt try all the output sockets either
<Kilos> there are 3
<kbmonkey> ai, you have your work cut out for you, man
<Kilos> yeah as usual
<Kilos> nothing ever runs smooth here
<Kilos> then to top it all up i get threatened with banning
<Kilos> whew
<smile> byee :)
<smile> good night Kilos :)
<Kilos> toods smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> thanks :D
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> Kilos: don't worry, we won't ban you
<inetpro> just yet
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hmm
<kbmonkey> sjoe but its still hot
<kbmonkey> the wind has completely stopped now
<kbmonkey> dead quiet
<Kilos> been like that here all day
<Kilos> wind helps
<Kilos> ask bikers
<Kilos> travelling at 80kph temp is ten degrees lower
<Kilos> i go sleep now. you guys dont stay up too late. work tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<kbmonkey> okay gn kilos
<kbmonkey> will do!
<superfly> it's raining here...
<kbmonkey> nice
<kbmonkey> nothing here, yet.
<kbmonkey> but I hear the thunder coming from the north
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-10
<superfly> morning
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good morning!
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos hi
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> hi superfly
<superfly> hi inetpro 
<superfly> how goes? 
<inetpro> hot and there?
<superfly> cold and rainy
<superfly> it is winter in Cape Town
<superfly> there he is...
<Kilos> hehe good morning superfly inetpro and others
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> another Sunny day in kzn
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<Kilos> yo Superhuman all the best for the coming year
<Superhuman> Thanks Kilos, to you too!
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> we gonne sweat some today
<magespawn> already doing that
<inetpro> Superhuman: wb
<superfly> heya Superhuman! long time no smell!
<superfly> lovely winter's day here in Cape Town
<superfly> quite mild, actually
 * magespawn thinks seriously about moving to Cape Town, at least for the summer
<Superhuman> superfly: I got new deodarant, that's why you don't smell me anymore
<Superhuman> hey inetpro
<superfly> Superhuman: aahhhh
<superfly> Superhuman: how's the family
<superfly> (gee, we're all getting growed up here: families!)
<Superhuman> doing good, growing by 1 end of Jan.
<inetpro> Superhuman: congrats
<Superhuman> thanks
<inetpro> hope all will go well
<superfly> Superhuman: awesomesauce!
<Kilos> lol @ the deodorant crack
<Superhuman> I'm sure it will. Got a good Doc.
<Kilos> must be AXE
 * superfly knows an excellent doc, but BOY is he expensive
<Superhuman> Ours is old school, VERY carefull, and has lots of experience (ou toppie).
<Superhuman> With something like a pregnancy, I'd suggest going with the oldest doc you can find. They've seen everything!
<superfly> Yeah... we actually used midwives and were planning a home birth for #1 and a VBAC for #2
<superfly> midwives are old school
<superfly> hi jrgns
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> VBAC?
<superfly> Kilos: Vaginal Birth After Caesarean
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<Kilos> hmm she not happy again
<magespawn> got the hi in just in time there Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<jrgns> morning superfly, Kilos, all
<jrgns> interesting conversation to walk into...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> our topic stretches to the peeps that make this channel and their livelyhoods
<superfly> by the way... http://sixpacktech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/comic-15.jpeg 
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> lol that is if you can find a linux laptop to buy
<magespawn> bbl y'all
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi kilos
<barrydk> Good morning all
<Squirm> it's still morning?
<Squirm> oh right... it is
<Kilos> the plot thickens
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> pc just strated rebooting and no ups here
<Kilos> started
<Kilos> so took it for a blow dry and disabled the overclocked bit
<Kilos> will see now
<Kilos> also ran touch /forcefsck
<Kilos> and put old graphics drive back
<Kilos> s/drive/card
<henkj> kilos sounds like you're changing too much to determine the cause of the problem
<Kilos> yeah henkj but im just replacing what i removed when i was trying to find the prob
<henkj> I should probably dust mine again
<Kilos> compressed air is the best henkj 
<Kilos> blow it clean
<henkj> think it's been 6 months since it's last appointment with a blower
<Kilos> clouds of dust came out of the cpu fan and heatsink and power supply
<henkj> it's scary when there is so much dust in the cpu fan/heatsink
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> ian has to use this to be able to support clients
<Kilos> hes trying it on kubuntu
<Kilos> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/5_0
<Kilos> second option
<Kilos> hes not sure what to do i think
<Kilos> will be here soon
<Kilos> lo WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> heya Kilos 
<WOLFEYES> Good day to everyone
<WOLFEYES> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/5_0
<WOLFEYES> I have just downloaded the second option in that site
<WOLFEYES> now upon trying to open it , it is asking me with which application do I want to open it with, and it opens the box with the filing system, can anyone help please?
<WOLFEYES> i am on kde.
<Kilos> is it a package WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> I don't know what it is, it doesn't have an extension on it
<Kilos> how do you know its for linux
<Kilos> oh it shows VMware-Player-5.0.1-894247.i386.bundle
<Kilos> would be better to have been .deb
<Kilos> inetpro, ideas?
<WOLFEYES> if you look at the site it has a drop down box, just under the options, "Show details" "Binary Details VMware Player for Linux 32-bit".
<Kilos> then see if you can right click extract\
<WOLFEYES> nope
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> guys are busy, hope you can wait some
<Kilos> tell the client patience is a virtue
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> WAYTTD?
<Kilos> ah here the pro
<Kilos> he needs that to be able to help a client inetpro 
<inetpro> to do what?
<Kilos> i have no idea
<WOLFEYES> llol
<Kilos> they have it installed is all i know
<Kilos> WOLFEYES, explaint what you are trying to do
<Kilos> explain
<inetpro> WOLFEYES: WAYTTD?
<WOLFEYES> I am trying to get aquainted with the program inetpro 
<inetpro> WOLFEYES: you mean with vmware specifically?
<inetpro> or do you need a virtual OS installed on top of your KDE?
<WOLFEYES> I know nothing of it and have time and attendance readers at my client and this software is stopping my readers from communicating.
<WOLFEYES> yes with vmware
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Hi kilos. 
<kbmonkey> You are on everyday lately
 * inetpro uses virtualbox to run other OSses in a VM
<Kilos> yip 8ta 2+1 rocks
<WOLFEYES> Heya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I got the same deal :)
<kbmonkey> Hi inetpro, wolfeyes
<inetpro> wb kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Inetpro, ever used qemu with kvm?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: early lunch?
<kbmonkey> It flies
<inetpro> kbmonkey: yes and no
<kbmonkey> No, waiting for the technician to install a line under my desk
<inetpro> yes I tried using it but ended up going back to VirtualBox
 * inetpro don't need VM machines very often
<WOLFEYES> Ok but how do I install this download ?
<WOLFEYES> In kde.
 * WOLFEYES goes to try other things.
<inetpro> WOLFEYES: unfortunately I don't have the time now to go and have a look. Have never done it and have no need for it.
 * inetpro prefers to stick to free stuffs in the repositories
<inetpro> s/free stuffs/stable, free and supported software/
<WOLFEYES> ty inetpro it is in the repo's, but I want to load this as I will use their help later on at the clients site. I just wanted to get the basics before I get to the client and not know a thing.
<inetpro> WOLFEYES: what is in the repo's?
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro finds vmware-manager in the repos
<inetpro> interesting!
<inetpro> never used it though, but can't be all that difficult
<WOLFEYES> it asks me with what application do I want to open it with.....?
<Kilos> wb deegee
<Kilos> nou work dit warm hier
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<inetpro> I don't want to be funny but this is not funny
<inetpro> this heat is killing us
<Kilos> it is very hot inetpro 
<Kilos> please dont die
<Kilos> will try organise some rain
<inetpro> we have an aircon in the office, unfortunately just a temporary one with no proper sealed outlet
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> the air circulating back into the aircon is on 41 degrees celsius at the moment
<Kilos> eek
<inetpro> on a normal day this is below 30
<Kilos> you wanna feel it in the sun
<Kilos> but slight breeze from the wsw
<mazal> Yeah I think it is safe to say that the worst cold is over now :P
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> cooler on the floor
<Squirm> I felt a cold breeze when I walked backed after lunch
<Squirm> I see clouds
<Squirm> cold front incoming
<Squirm> I can never remember who's from where
<Squirm> nuvolari: what's the weather like?
<Squirm> and Vince-0 I think
<Kilos> natal should get rain by tonight if i member right
<mazal> I would like to know the actual real feel temperature in the sun at the moment
<Kilos> i can go check that
<mazal> Hoe toets mens aanvoelingstemparatuur Kilos ?
<Squirm> rain in pmb
 * Squirm ponders
<Squirm> it's going to rain here in a bit methinks
<mazal> Squirm, where are you located ?
<Kilos> dont think one can put a thermometer in the sun
<Kilos> 44°c and climbing
<Kilos> mazal, weet nie
<Squirm> I bought myself a thermometer today
<Squirm> a unit with a wireless outdoor sensor
<Kilos> thats nice Squirm 
<Kilos> what does it say is the temp
<Squirm> I bought it today
<Squirm> doesn't mean it's delivered yet :P
<Kilos> well set it up man
<Squirm> mazal: Mooi River
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> aw
<Squirm> bidorbu ftw :)
<Squirm> bidorbuy
<Kilos> methinks global warming sucks
<Kilos> magespawn, must be melting there in zululand
<drussell> Kilos: you need to trade us some of that sun, it's 13 degrees here, and misty/overcast ;o)
<Kilos> drussell, you can have half for nothing. just come fetch
<Kilos> hehe
<drussell> Kilos: hehe I'm on my way! :oD
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos greets Banlam bakuman barrydk bmg505 
<Kilos> ohi Wraz you off the page here
<mazal> Bye almal
<mazal> Lekker aand
<Kilos> mazal, 
<Kilos> how come you knock off so early
<barrydk> Lekke slaap almal
<Kilos> nag julle twee
<Kilos> in die dag
<inetpro> Ok I got a bit of a shock with that but it was just a mistake. The outlet pipe at the back of the aircon was disconnected without anyone noticing.
<inetpro> the office temperature is more like 32°C
<inetpro> still very hot
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to convert a P4 to an airconditioner
<Maaz> Kilos: "Refrigeration and Air Conditioning - University of Tulsa" http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~kenneth-weston/chapter8.pdf :: "Air Conditioning A/C Dye ........................................................." http://www.carquestprofessionals.com/catalogs/servicelines/P_AIR_CONDITIONING.PDF :: "Space Exploration P3 and P4 to expand station capabilities ..."
<Maaz> http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/spacestation/components/docs/P3-P4.pdf :: "Newegg.…
<Kilos> yip inetpro 32°c here by pc too
<Kilos> hey Kerbero lewe jy nog?
 * inetpro wonders how much heat we all generate with our modern air conditioners
<inetpro> is it really worth it?
<Kilos> clouds coming slowly inetpro 
<Kilos> never mind the aircon
<Kilos> yo mon
<Kilos> ai monkey
<kbmonkey> Ai
<kbmonkey> Waiting on windows updates at work
<kbmonkey> Can you believe its 220 mb
<kbmonkey> And it was up to date yesterday even
<kbmonkey> Hahah
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> 7 or 8 kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> Symmetria, sup
<kbmonkey> 7 kilos. No. That it matters, 7 and 8 are the same
<kbmonkey> Essentiall
<Kilos> oh one as horrible as the other
<Kilos> shame
<kbmonkey> Keke. 
<Banlam> i don't know when kilos actually greeted me, but heya back :)
<Kilos> lol
 * Squirm pokes his head in
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> it's cooled down a lot
<Squirm> windy and overcast
 * Squirm puts his fan on full
<Banlam> where?
<Squirm> Mooi River
<Banlam> far away
<Squirm> Banlam: where you at?
<Banlam> currently PE
<superfly> after winter this morning we're back to summer this afternoon
<Kilos> still hotashell here
<Kilos> clouds blew away
<Squirm> it's raining
<Kilos> arent you the lucky one
<Kilos> we got bright sunshine
<Kilos> sigh
<Squirm> ok, it rained for 5-10min
<Squirm> sun's peaking it's head out though
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you should get lots moe
<Kilos> more
<Squirm> seems like it's blown past
<Squirm> might come back for seconds later though
<Kilos> wether man says lots coming to you tonight and next 2 days
<Squirm> I heard
<Kerbero> Kilos: ja ek lewe darm nog so soortvan
<Kilos> eish wats fout seun?
<Kerbero> ag, dinge om te doen, plekke om te gaan, al die gewone drama van die alledaagse lewe
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> moed hou
<inetpro> wb Cantide
<Cantide> ty '-';;
<Cantide> a bit of a storm here in Durban
<inetpro> oh and nlsthzn
<Cantide> i got disconnected -.-v
<inetpro> and Vince-0
<Kilos> hi guys
<inetpro> and hubx
<inetpro> and hi to Kilos
<inetpro> again
<Kilos> you actually make a good greeter
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: wat eet ons vanaand?
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> soort van n stew met rys
<inetpro> lekker
<inetpro> en groente?
<Kilos> baie groente in die stew
<Kilos> 1/2kg 
<inetpro> ahh... so dis een van die enkelpot disse?
<Kilos> lol ja behalwe vir die rys
<inetpro> oja
<inetpro> aartappels in die stew?
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> nou water my mond behoorlik
<Kilos> klein blokkies geskny
<Kilos> as dit net lekker wil reen sal ek klomp marog pluk en n bredie maak daarvan
<inetpro> marog?
<Kilos> mfino
<Kilos> wilde spinasie
<inetpro> ahh, baie, baie lekker
 * inetpro is lief vir mfino
<inetpro> wat is dit in ingels?
<Kilos> maar als is net stof so sal maar wat vir reen en hoop die skape eet dit nie op nie
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> jy kan eintlik marog saad koop
<inetpro> wow
<Kilos> by checkers ek dink
<Kilos> ek het dit ook gese
<Kilos> daar is n ander ene ook misbredie
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> daar was hier gewees maar sien dit nie
 * inetpro moet gaan en bietjie kry
<inetpro> http://earthgarden.co.za/product_info.php?products_id=183&language=en 
<Kilos> nee man misbredie nie te koop nie
<Kilos> so ver ek weet
<inetpro> is dit ^^ dieselle goed?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> jy raak seker ontslae van dit as onkruid
<Kilos> my epos addy is te leen
<Kilos> die goet grooi wild orals
<inetpro> Kilos: ja seker, ek's bang vir snaakse gautengse onkruide
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so as ek die sade kan kry sal ek bly wees en sien hoe dit behoorlik moet lyk
<Kilos> hulle se klein blare
<Kilos> ons sn is lekker groot al
<Kilos> maar dis van donkie jare groei hier
<inetpro> ai, ek's nou lekker honger vir die goed
<Kilos> daar is in noord natal nor een
<inetpro> ons het dit baie g-eet op die plaas
<Kilos> groot bree blaar
<Kilos> nog nie hier gesien nie
<Kilos> mfino
<Kilos> of umfino ek vergeet
<inetpro> ek ken dit as mfino
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<inetpro> Vince-0: hi
<Kilos> haai is ook lekker om te eet
<inetpro> ai!
<Vince-0> haai fin soup
<Kilos> lekker fillets sonder bene
<Kilos> no the fillets are delicious
<Kilos> i dont understand the fin bit
<Vince-0> I had shark chutney once - 
<Kilos> and skate wings just as lekker
<Kilos> im a good fisherman
<Kilos> what you not gonna eat throw back in again
<Kilos> i go eat now
<Kilos> wbb
<nlsthzn> alo all
<Kilos> whats news nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> working my *** off... but that isn't new it seems :/
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> good ty lad. hows the family?
<Kilos> inetpro, misbredie lyk die selfde net blare is groter
<nlsthzn> all good thanks, had a good holiday with the little one :)
<Kilos> ek sal probeer saad kry as ek kan
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> even the monkey visits now again nlsthzn 
<Kilos> things are looking up
<nlsthzn> awersome :)
<Kilos> nuvolari, is slacking
<Kilos> oh nlsthzn go check my greeter bot in ##kilos
<Kilos> bit buggy but works lekker in ibid
<nlsthzn> nice
<Kilos> the monkey wrote it
<nlsthzn> nice
<Kilos> then he got a job and didnt have time to debug
<nlsthzn> glad he got work :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but they block the internet
<Kilos> or irc anyway
<Kilos> swines
<nlsthzn> sounds about standarf
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> hi Symmetria :) wb
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<smile> I made my homework :DD
<smile> I even looked at the maths exercises ;) and made some, for the test tomorrow
<Kilos> did your homework?
<Kilos> good boy
<Kilos> good luck
<smile> :)
<smile> yeah.. some work that needs to be done for next friday :)
<smile> next week Friday, I mean
<smile> How do I say bungler in Afrikaans? :p
<smile> knoër? (knoeier?)
<inetpro> smile: the last one
<inetpro> knoeier
<inetpro> but in all my years I've never seen the word bungler before
<inetpro> never to old to learn
<smile> yeah :DD
<smile> Then I was correct ;)
<smile> inetpro: does "Prutser" also exist? :p
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> smile: context?
<inetpro> smile: you mean for the same word?
<smile> inetpro: well, someone is doing something gawky
<smile> so I say, prutser :p
<smile> (in Dutch)
<smile> :p
<inetpro> hmm... ek ken nie die woord prutser in Afrikaans nie
<smile> :(
<smile> do you know what it means? :)
<inetpro> maar ek kyk gou in die woordeboek
<smile> :DD
<smile> http://www.audioenglish.net/dictionary/potterer.htm = Prutser :p
<inetpro> hmm,,,
<inetpro> prutsel, prutselaar, prutselwerk
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: ken jy van 'n prutser?
<Kilos> nog nooit daai woord gehoor nie
<smile> http://www.authsecu.com/dictionnaire/africain-divers.php :)
<Kilos> smile where you found that word
<inetpro> somebody put that up already on google translate
<inetpro> http://translate.google.com/#auto/af/potterer
<inetpro> but I'm not convinced
<smile> Kilos: in Dutch ;)
<Kilos> ah
<smile> I wonder if it exists in Afrikaans :)
<Kilos> lemme check in dikpensmerrie
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> there's the word prutsery in my Afrikaans-English dictionary
<inetpro> stands for tinkering, niggling or bungling
<inetpro> smile: so based on that I guess you could talk about a "prutser"
<smile> :)
<inetpro> hang on
<smile> Lol.
<Kilos> prutsel=niggle, tinkle potter fiddle
<inetpro> smile: prutselaar 
<inetpro> that ^^ is the correct form for a tenkerer
<inetpro> or a potterer
<smile> are you a prutselaar, inetpro ? :p
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> prutselaar =tinkerer potterer
<smile> I know ;)
<inetpro> smile: sounds funny, to be honest
<Kilos> prutdery =tinkering, niggling bungling
<inetpro> not a word that I have heard often, if at all
<Kilos> definitely not a well used word
<smile> what would you use instead, Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> is this for someone that fiddles with everything but maily unsuccessfully
<Kilos> bungling is making a mess of things
<Kilos> s/maily/mainly
<inetpro> Kilos: knoeiery?
<inetpro> of brouwerk?
<Kilos> isnt that more what skelms do?
<Kilos> brouwerk ja
<inetpro> onbeholpe
<inetpro> sukkelrig
<smile> :p
<smile> well, just trying to do something but "sukkel" while doing it xD
<inetpro> Kilos: I would say those last two
<smile> and you come to a result close, but not the same :p
<Kilos> lol what are we looking for a translation for
<Kilos> potterer
<inetpro> Kilos: of droogmaker
<Kilos> haha ja
 * nlsthzn just ran into a utility to install x11 under osx... seems it is still being developed and used by some people for mac's... 
<inetpro> smile: sukkelaar?
<smile> ja :p something like that :p
<smile> but not really. :p
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> gaan ons toets skryf hieroor?
<Kilos> sukkelaar is good  but that is a battler
<Kilos> battler with everything or certain things might be different
<inetpro> nlsthzn: that sounds old
<smile> nee, inetpro :)
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
<smile> aalagtig -> like an aal (fish?)
<smile> correct? :p
<inetpro> smile: yebo yes
<smile> ok :p weird.. :p
<nlsthzn> inetpro, in the utility folder for osx 10.8.2 mountain lion... can't get newer than that :p
<inetpro> yikes
<nlsthzn> seems apple and community is developing it still... odd
<inetpro> nlsthzn: osx is some form of X windows
<inetpro> so I don't see the point of install x11 on topof that
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<smile> what does makeout mean? :p
<smile> http://lolfunnypictures.net/wtf-are-we-going-to-have-s3x-and-make-out
<Kilos> Maaz, define makeout
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about makeout. Maybe you meant takeout?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> lol
<smile> this? :p
<smile> Engage in sexual foreplay or intercourse, as in Bill and Jane were making out on the sofa, or Joe bragged that he made out last night. [Slang; early 1900s]
<inetpro> sjoe!
<inetpro> Kilos: can you make that out?
<inetpro> where's our lingo specialists like superfly when we need them
<Kilos> thats modern peeps slang
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> taking children to bed
<inetpro> superfly: no worries
 * inetpro just checking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<superfly> make out means different things depending on where you come from.
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie ou maat
<Maaz> inetpro: *blink*
 * superfly has children to take care of
<inetpro> superfly: go read some story for them
<inetpro> and then come back for a change
<inetpro> don't fall asleep
<Kilos> inetpro, kids say lets hang and makeout
<Kilos> mainly learned from american junk movies
<inetpro> superfly: the aim is to get the kids to fall asleep
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: dit reen hier
<inetpro> wel, drup
<Kilos> stuur
<inetpro> nee wag
<inetpro> gee my ook 'n kans
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> vrek warm hier
<Kilos> geen wind of water
<inetpro> selle hier, maar ek glo dit sal nogal lekker afkoel nou
<nlsthzn> inetpro, I guess some sort of alternative...
<Kilos> as dit reen miskien
<inetpro> nou sal my watlemoene lekker groei
<inetpro> en die lietjies, mangos en avos
<Kilos> as dit goed reen ja
<Kilos> as ek onthou sal ek more vir jou n kiekie neem van misbredie
<Kilos> en as skape en voels saam speel sal ek saad oes as daar kom
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's nie desperaat nie
<Kilos> ek weet maar jy sal sien dis beter as daai kleinblaar marog
<Kilos> en te vroeg vir saad nou
<Kilos> ken jy van die bredie maak
<Kilos> inetpro, ^
<inetpro> Kilos: miskien, miskien nie
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe maak jy dit?
<Kilos> braai uie entomatie
<Kilos> braai fry
<inetpro> fry?
<smile> wat is zeboe, inetpro ? :p
<inetpro> smile: nee, ek weet nie
<inetpro> smile: wat is dit?
<Kilos> then you put that in a pot with the marog in and add quite a few potatoes cut smallish
<smile> De zeboe of het bultrund (Bos taurus indicus) is een rund dat in het Indische subcontinent en Afrika wordt gedomesticeerd, en voornamelijk in tropische en subtropische klimaten gehouden wordt. Het dier wordt gekarakteriseerd door de grote bult achter de nek.
<Kilos> when potatoes soft you kinda mash it a bit
<smile> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bos_taurus_indicus.jpg
<smile> @ inetpro 
<smile> I found a mistake :o In a French word list of Afrikaans words
<smile> http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seboe
<Kilos> the tomatoes remove some of the bitterness
<inetpro> sjoe Kilos, ken jy daai gedierte?
<Kilos> dont forget salt
<inetpro> Kilos: wat is fry?
<Kilos> taurus is n bul
<Kilos> fry thew onion
<Kilos> the
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> like for onion and tomato gravy
<inetpro> hy mix sy tales?
<Kilos> well i wasnt sure about braai
<inetpro> Kilos: klink nogal lekker
<Kilos> baie lekker
<Kilos> jy eet jou trommel dik
<Kilos> en baie gesond
<inetpro> smile: dit lyk soos 'n Brahmaan bul
<Kilos> most peeps cook spinach on its own and i find that rather bitter
<smile> oh, inetpro :)
<Kilos> wait i go see
<Kilos> yip brahman
<Kilos> bos indicus
<Kilos> smile, go find the bonsmara cattle
<Kilos> thats a south afrikan breed 
<Kilos> brahman was part of the original input if im not mistaken
<Kilos> and afrikaner
<Kilos> and some others
<smile> Kilos: http://www.bonsmara.co.za/ ? :p
<smile>  Bonsmara is die enigste ras ter wêreld wat deur 'n goed gedokumenteerde kruisteelprogram ontwikkel is, met behulp van objektiewe aantekening van prestasie data.
<Kilos> they have been our top beef breed for years now methinks
<Kilos> those cuts in the ears are how they are numbered for identification purposes
<smile> Kilos: it must be a painful process :(
<Kilos> nope its about the same as peeps piercing their ears for earrings
<Kilos> special tool clips it out
<superfly> in hte USA, to "make out" means to kiss and hug and cuddle and pet each other
<smile> I never understood the concept of earrings. :p
<superfly> in the UK, to "make out" means to have sex
<Kilos> pure sa breed like the drakensberger
<Kilos> kafoofle
<inetpro> Kilos: dis my bees daai
<Kilos> smile,  what made you bring up cows
<Kilos> lol die swartes inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: yip, my pa het landwyd gereis om daai beeste te keur
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hulle kruis goed uit met jersey en hereford
<inetpro> was ook altyd hier by die skou in Pretoria
<inetpro> wel baie kere
<Kilos> ai die ou daie ne
<inetpro> mooi beeste
<Kilos> baie
<Kilos> maar die bonsmara wen top slag bees elke jaar
<inetpro> is waar
<Kilos> en die ou jersey melk koei het die fynste vleis van almal
<smile> het jy so 'n beest, Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> nee seun ek het vir ander geboer met hulle
<inetpro> Kilos: en hulle het die lekkerste melk
<Kilos> 5 jaar met jersey melkery en 2 jaar met bonsmaras
<inetpro> volroom
<Kilos> beste melk koei op die aarde
 * inetpro is sommer lus en skaf ene aan
<Kilos> naaste een is gurnsey
<Kilos> guernsey
<Kilos> sjoe so iets
<Kilos> baie werk
<Kilos> 2 keer n dag melk
<inetpro> Kilos: hoeveel gras het jy nodig vir 'n bees?
<inetpro> een koei?
<Kilos> 3 hektaar per bees per jaar
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> minder as jy voer plante plant
 * inetpro sal by die bure moet bedel vir weiding
<inetpro> sal nie werk nie
<Kilos> dis n probleem hier bo
<inetpro> Kilos: en 'n skaap?
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> seker 1/4 hektaar
<Kilos> maar moet verskillende grasse in he
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> dus eintlik baie interesant
<Kilos> hulle sal vir n huur of so op kikuyu eet dan velt toe
<Kilos> dan later weer terug
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> en hulle hou van blomme en kruie
<Kilos> en vrugte bome
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> en druiwe
<inetpro> ek neem aan jy sal weet 
<inetpro> Kilos: en boerbokke?
<inetpro> jy al hulle probeer?
<Kilos> nee nog nooit
<Kilos> hlle eet als
<smile> "nee seun ek het vir ander geboer met hulle" ok, Kilos :)
<smile> bye! :)
<smile> good night
<inetpro> de geit
<Kilos> night smile sleep tight
<smile> thanks :)
<inetpro> nag smily
<smile> dankje inetpro :)
<Kilos> wb Tonberry 
<Tonberry> router woes
<Kilos> night all sleep tight. see ya morrow
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> always something
<Squirm>  great, we all want to have boot issues at 22:22
<Squirm> oh, so now it decides to boot
<kbmonkey> sup Squirm 
<Squirm> hello kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> it is booting now?
<kbmonkey> I'm going to try update my android firmware.
<Squirm> it booted
<Squirm> it never booted the first time, so hit the restart button
<Squirm> all i saw was a black screen. 2nd time it booted into the recovery console
<Squirm> hit restart
<Squirm> and voila
<kbmonkey> ah
<kbmonkey> could be a disk spin-up delay.
<kbmonkey> some bios'es have option to set a delay to wait for disk to spin up before it tries to boot
<Squirm> I've had this pc for 6 years and have had no such problem
<kbmonkey> be sure to take regular backups just in case :)
<superfly> magespawn: do you have malaria up there?
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-11
<magespawn> we are officially listed as a malaria region, but i don't do anything except bug spray/cream repllent.
<magespawn> superfly ^
<Kilos> morning all o/
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> it's drizzling
<Kilos> we still had nothing
<Kilos> pro got a bit last night
<Kilos> hes maybe 20 or 30 ks from here
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Squirm> our office
<Squirm> has a sulfur stench
<Kilos> wow from what?
<jrgns> hi Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<inetpro> guten morgen
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: those few drops don't count for anything
<Kilos> we got nothing
<inetpro> somebody stole them away
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: at least it is much cooler this morning
<Kilos> yip luckily
<Kilos> was a stinker yesterday and last night
<inetpro> hope that we'll see some big rains today
<Kilos> maybe we should revive the rain dance
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> nee man!
<inetpro> just pray to the big man
<Kilos> i dont think he is very happy with mankind at the moment
<inetpro> he'll sort things out 
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<superfly> good evening
 * Kilos waves to the fly
<Kilos> hi henkj hubx 
<inetpro> superfly: uh, it's morning, really
<hubx> hi there
<Kilos> inetpro, http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img594/6826/marog.jpg
<inetpro> hubx: wb
<inetpro> Kilos: sjoe
<inetpro> lyk soos ware onkruid
<Kilos> jy gooi dit seker al jare weg
<inetpro> sal moet gaan loer
<Kilos> daai goed lekkerder as spinasie  en meer voedings waarde
<inetpro> wat is daai Kilos?
<inetpro> is dit mfino of die ander goed?
<Kilos> dis die marog wat die ou boere misbredia genoem het want dit het al om krale op gekom
<Kilos> die swartes hier noem dit mfino 
<inetpro> ok
<superfly> thanks magespawn that's what I was thinking. I really don't see the need to pump my body full of chemicals
<inetpro> sal bietjie moet kyk 
<superfly> magespawn: and less so for the kids
<inetpro> Kilos: wat pluk jy, groot of klein blare? of albei?
<Kilos> al blare wat nog mooi is , wat goggas nie by gekom het nie
<Kilos> alle
<inetpro> superfly: get a mosquito net for the kiddies
<inetpro> or two
<Kilos> eek squito probs in a flat?
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, and tabbard 
<superfly> Kilos: no, in kzn
<Kilos> oh lol
<superfly> Kilos: I'm going up to visit magespawn in june
<Kilos> yeah thats great i been watching the planning superfly 
<superfly> well, we're going to my sister's wedding, and magespawn gets to benefit
<Kilos> squitos come out as the sun goes down there so if you close up before then you ok
<Kilos> and can burn mosquito coils as well
<Kilos> or those plugin thingies
<Kilos> and nuvolari  too lucky fellas
<superfly> ja 
<inetpro> Kilos: too or two?
<Kilos> too also as well
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> lol
<nlsthzn> morning all 
<Squirm> [08:02:10] .:Squirm:. has a sulfur stench
<Squirm> [08:06:02] .:Kilos:. wow from what?
<Squirm> Kilos: don't really know
<Squirm> my boss thinks it's water stuck in the conduit
<Kilos> not nice squirm but you get used to it after a while , like going to hotwater sulphur springs
<Squirm> it's not nice at all
<superfly> I suck at those sorts of games, but that's a pretty good idea
<superfly> and having teams does make it better
<henkj> I wouldn't mind playing some games if I wasn't working
<magespawn> superfly fans also work nicely at night to keep the mozzies away, kids under a certain age cannot have tablets, anyway it will be the middle of winter.
<superfly> ya, saw all of that and figured we'd be fine with just precaution
<magespawn> i am up at Hilltop camp in the reserve at the moment
<magespawn> On a game drive
<charl_> good evening
<inetpro> magespawn: nice 
<magespawn> Two days of contrast yesterday 45 in the shade, today 25 cold and rain. 
<inetpro> at least things have cooled down in Pretoria as well
<inetpro> superfly: you still enjoying that new phone of yours? 
<superfly> inetpro: yes
<inetpro> so how's it comparing with that Nokia now? 
<superfly> I still love the Nokia's physical keyboard and pure linux platform
<magespawn> Nokia ftw
<superfly> but the Android ecosystem is awesome
<superfly> I wish I could have a Nokia ecosystem like the Android one
<magespawn> The n900 hardware capabilities/flexiblity are cool
<magespawn> Gotta go guys see you later.
<inetpro> superfly: I think we'll get there 
<inetpro> one day
<superfly> inetpro: I hope so, I'm looking forward to seeing how SailFish does.
<superfly> see? you CAN bottom post from your Android phone.
<superfly> buncha nerfs 
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> some peeps cant even bottom post from a buntu pc
<Kilos> painful reading mails nowadays posts top and bottom
<inetpro> superfly: all we need is for hardware manufacturers to agree in doing things the real open source way
<superfly> inetpro: fat chance
<inetpro> the direction that sun microsystems was going
<inetpro> yeah, it's a tough one
<inetpro> how else will we get there?
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<inetpro> waar was jy?
<Kilos> ek watch julle nog die hele tyd
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> ek wonder
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> en peer het my vir 2 minute gedooi
<Kilos> 14.16
<inetpro> superfly: I must be honest, I see a lot of negativity about Ubuntu/Canonical but I am still very positive about it
<inetpro> we've come a very long way even if we still have many challenges ahead
<inetpro> and the ecosystem just keeps growing
<inetpro> and it's still very good for Linux as a whole
<charl_> superfly: didn't nokia dump linux in favour of windows?
<nlsthzn> o/ all I need some advice from the boffins regarding dual screens
 * nlsthzn read yesterday nokia is open to android possibilities 
<charl_> inetpro: that's true but most of the negativity seems to be related to unity though
<charl_> nlsthzn: that's interesting... i think they are feeling dumped by microsoft considering they are competing with hardware manufacturers now
<nlsthzn> both companies are in a tight spot but any one of them will jump at the possibility to stay relevant :p
<charl_> interesting enough, it almost looks like nokia disappeared from the market
<charl_> i see or hear almost nothing of them these days
<inetpro> what we need is for more open source guys to stand together, take a stand and not allow one single company to dominate and take the biggest slice of the cake
 * nlsthzn has dual monitors, one conntected to Radeon gfx card and one connected to Intel on-board... Radeon working fine and Intel now showing anything (except at boot time it shows the Ubuntu plymouth screen)
<inetpro> there is space for everyone
<charl_> what took me by surprise is that even blackberry is still quite active and their new devices look all the more like android/iphone
<charl_> nokia lost out bigtime
<charl_> nlsthzn: good work, which drivers are you using for the radeon?
<charl_> inetpro: that's easier said than done, although personally i'm quite happy if a few large companies keep competing against each other as well
<charl_> as long as there's enough competition in the market we can't have microsoft trying to take over the world with their browser again
<nlsthzn> some more info that might be useful - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087963
<nlsthzn> I am using the radeon drivers from AMD
<nlsthzn> but the intel card doesn't show if I xrandr etc
<charl_> is the intel an on-board one?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> works very well in Windows from the get go :/
<charl_> i have an intel hd in my lenovo and it's working great on ubuntu
<charl_> intel graphics chipsets are so simple they work on almost anything :)
<nlsthzn> charl_, sure, but I am trying to get both the Intel and Radeon to work at the same time each powering a different monitor
<nlsthzn> If I go to a tty the intel takes over and the radeon goes blamnk
<nlsthzn> seems it is either the one or the other at the moment
<charl_> ah, so when you're in X you have a picture on the radeon and not on the intel
<nlsthzn> yup
<charl_> and if you go to tty you have it the other way round?
<charl_> very interesting
<charl_> i can understand the behaviour if you go to tty but it just means X isn't configured correctly right?
 * nlsthzn has no idea
<charl_> and xrandr gives you only one monitor? or both?
<nlsthzn> only one
<charl_> very interesting
<nlsthzn> and won't run on the second in tty cause no x running their :p;
 * nlsthzn going to try #u-beginners
<nlsthzn> brb
<charl_> not exactly a beginner question imho :)
<nlsthzn> still better than going to #ubuntu
<charl_> this looks interesting: https://www.tizen.org/about
 * nlsthzn is rather hoping Ubuntu Phone OS gets a ROM for the S3... but tizen might be cool too :p
<charl_> android not cutting it for you?
<nlsthzn> sure, I love android, but I also like Unity and Ubuntu :p
<charl_> i like the idea of ubuntu phone but i'm just wondering what the main selling points will be
<inetpro> charl_: a phone that can be docked to become the desktop on a big screen will be amazing
<nlsthzn> well in theory with a quad core phone and enough ram you have  a desktop in your pocket 
<nlsthzn> just need the dock like you said
<inetpro> endless possibilities
<charl_> it will be hard competing with the number of android apps in google play, and android apps are usually designed specifically with the touch screen in mind
<inetpro> all we need is good hardware
<nlsthzn> http://youtu.be/Gu98c6EzEhI
<charl_> the docking feature is indeed very cool, but i was referring to the latest "proper" ubuntu on a phone
<nlsthzn> charl_, same
<nlsthzn> ubuntu on android is android on the phone, ubuntu when docked, ubuntu phone os is ubuntu on the phone and ubuntu when docked
<charl_> yeah exactly, the latter then
<Kilos> hmm i keep disconnecting it seems
<Kilos> thats something new
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> spam all the channels :/
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> they already threatening to ban me
<charl_> it seems like canonical is pushing really hard for the device convergance, same as microsoft
<charl_> one application that can run across all devices with both touch-screen interfaces and physical mouse/touchpad/keyboard etc
<nlsthzn> charl_, they state so catagorically
<nlsthzn> *speeling
<nlsthzn> Unity isn't just a clever name
<nlsthzn> great seems #ubuntu has turned into a spammer channel with only hello's and such 
<nlsthzn> silly question - where is typical places for xorg.conf to hide (I know one is /etc/X11) any others?
<nlsthzn> brb
<Squirm> XDSL released 100Mbit connection
<Squirm> in SA
<Squirm> 100Mbps – R64,370 per month
<Squirm> google, in the US, has it for free
<Squirm> for 1000Mbps, google charges like $40
 * Squirm kicks South Africa
<inetpro> Squirm: ai!
<Squirm> inetpro: it's bad :/
<Squirm> well, actually, it's just plain wrong
 * inetpro agrees
<inetpro> Squirm: that is our biggest hurdle at the moment
<Kilos> ok all go home now
<superfly> bye! 
<Kilos> toods superfly 
<Kilos> go safe
<charl_> ciao all
<inetpro> thank you kilos
<Kilos> for what now inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: you said I can go home
<Kilos> long ago man
<Kilos> 16.26
<Kilos> you been sleeping
<inetpro> oh but I didn't see it then
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: but /me has been at home long before that
<Kilos> sjoe sklem
<Kilos> skelm
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> het jy gelees wat het ek gese
 * inetpro had to fetch the highschool kids at school today
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> Kilos: jep, and all done
<inetpro> and dusted
<Kilos> good man that was quick
<Kilos> them too?
<inetpro> all in a days work
<Kilos> youll only get that prob where the ground doesnt rain wet
<Kilos> them and flees love dry soil
<inetpro> Kilos: we'll sort them all out
<Kilos> good man
<inetpro> thanks for the tips
<inetpro> helps to have a farmer on the channel
<Kilos> anytime sir
<Kilos> my limited knowledge is yours
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> yo tumbleweed 
<Kilos> all good?
<tumbleweed> yup, pretty good. you?
<Kilos> weather liars say we had 60% chance of heavy rain today and tonight
<Kilos> we had nothing
<Kilos> good ty tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> well, it was only a 60% chance :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lemme know when you python guys have time to work on the greeter please
<Kilos> it does funny things
<tumbleweed> such as?
<Kilos> if i close it by ctrl+c in the terminal and restart it greets everyone individually
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> major spam
<Kilos> otherwise it just greets new peeps when channel quiet
<tumbleweed> right, so it should ignore everyone who's in the channel when it joins
<Kilos> when it joins normally it does ignore them
<Kilos> only with the ctrl+c kill
<Kilos> if i tell it die it doesnt
<tumbleweed> that's suprising
<Kilos> yeah shes a cheeky thing
<Kilos> you can visit on ##kilos
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> inetpro, hier kom die wind
 * Kilos tuned juank a bit in the mail
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ek voel hom hy kom
<Kilos> hehe hopelik saam met water
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi :p
<Kilos> nuvolari, spoel jy weg?
 * Kilos peeks in at the morgue
<Kilos> hmmm,, smelly bunch of corpses
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm getting 404 errors when I apt-get update on my Debian sid VM
<superfly> lemme pastebin my output
<tumbleweed> sounds like a broken mirror
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm using ftp.debian.org and security.debian.org
<superfly> Err http://security.debian.org sid/updates/main Sources
<superfly>   404  Not Found [IP: 212.211.132.32 80]
<tumbleweed> sources.list?
<superfly> I've messed around with it a bit, tried to get it back to normal. hold on while I get it
<superfly> http://pastebin.com/fTf0S8Rz
<tumbleweed> superfly: security.debian.org doesn't have a /debian/
<superfly> ah
<superfly> tumbleweed: still getting a 404: Err http://security.debian.org unstable/updates/main Sources
<tumbleweed> oh, and of course, unstable isn't doesn't have security support
<tumbleweed> duh
<superfly> ah
<tumbleweed> unstable's security updates come in the form of new uploads to unstable
<tumbleweed> testing gets security updates, but only very rarely
 * superfly was trying to get the most recent version of Firefox, er IceWeasel, as opposed to version 10
<tumbleweed> most come through unstable
<tumbleweed> superfly: you probably want mozilla.debian.net
<superfly> tumbleweed: right
 * superfly sees the light
<superfly> tumbleweed: I've decided to move to Debian
<superfly> not sure exactly when, got data to backup and move and stuff
<superfly> but the KDE that comes with Debian is just smoother than what comes with Kubuntu
<tumbleweed> heh
<tumbleweed> don't tell the kubuntu people that :P
<superfly> I'm over them. I tried to get help from them once and everyone was pointing at everyone else.
<tumbleweed> I find Kubuntu one of the most functional areas of Ubuntu. They manage suprisingly well with a tiny team
<tumbleweed> but it probably helps that there's a coherent upstream and no commercial conflicts
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> we still had no rain
<magespawn> We had rain today and major drop in temp
<Kilos> temps dropped lekker but no water
<Kilos> sigh
 * Squirm looks at inetpro 
<Squirm> seems I have you on twitter
<inetpro> Squirm: why?
<Squirm> I just saw an email saying you retweeted something from Command Line Magic
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> because I don't use twitter, twitter seems to send me random messages to remind me I have an account :P
<inetpro> Squirm: hmm... ok
<inetpro> must be one of those rather interesting retweets
<Squirm> lsof / | awk '/ DEL /{proc[$1]=1;} END{for (name in proc){print name;}}' # names of processes that keep deleted files open.
<inetpro> ahh, I liked that
<inetpro> lsof is one very underestimated powerful command
<inetpro> with so many different things you can use it for
<inetpro> and combined with awk the above is just lovely
<inetpro> geek heaven
<inetpro> I particularly love that last for loop in awk
<inetpro> have never used it before this to be honest
 * magespawn goes to read up on lsof and awk
<superfly> inetpro is showing his sysadmin side
<inetpro> superfly: eh :-P
<inetpro> superfly: it's nice, isn't it?
<superfly> inetpro: I'm not a sysadmin, never needed to use it
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> just copy and paste that on your desktop
<inetpro> even there it returns interesting info
<inetpro> then do the following and see how awk transformed it for you
<inetpro> lsof / | grep DEL
<inetpro> then go and do it on a busy server and you will appreciate the coolness
<inetpro> copy and paste in your cli*
<inetpro> oh and here's another magic one from climagic that just landed on twitter
<inetpro> ls -rtl | tail -n 1 
<inetpro> well not so magic but useful
<inetpro> tail -n 1 can be shortened to just tail -1
<inetpro> oh and if you need to watch a folder with a number of frequently changing files just do this:
<inetpro> watch 'ls -lt --full-time | head'
<inetpro> is it Friday evening?
<magespawn> Yup
<inetpro> ahh, no wonder it's so quiet here
<inetpro> magespawn: BTW, did you see anything today?
<magespawn> Big five except leopard
<inetpro> wow
<magespawn> yup pretty cool despite the weather
<inetpro> it cold there?
<magespawn> For us yes
<inetpro> interesting how we have these extreme fluctuations this year
<inetpro> this season*
<inetpro> I guess even the animals are confused
<magespawn> They tend to react as it happens
<magespawn> Most of the big ones prefer colder weather
<inetpro> now that is interesting
<magespawn> Means they can stay more active without overheating
<inetpro> makes sense
<superfly> magespawn: where do you do these game drives?
<inetpro> superfly: I'm guessing the hluhluwe game reserve?
 * inetpro was there many years ago
<inetpro> very nice area
<magespawn> Most of the time but occasionaly some of the others
<inetpro> oh of course, there are many private farms as well
<magespawn> And Mkuze, St Lucia/isiMangaliso
<inetpro> nice
<inetpro> sjoe magespawn, you go as far as the St Lucia park as well?
<magespawn> Sometimes, only about 100 km though
<magespawn> i have a warped sense of far when it comes to driving
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> magespawn: you have a tracking app on your mobile phone?
<inetpro> or other device even?
<magespawn> Somewhere never used it though
<inetpro> some very useful apps that are available for android these days
<inetpro> could be interesting if you used it on a regular basis to see where you have gone and where not
<inetpro> and then marking the areas where you have spotted the different animals
<magespawn> Yeah would be, how many times i have been down the same roads
<magespawn> I do that that at the current company i have done about 150 000 km of game drive
<inetpro> wow
<magespawn> Work out how far you drive per day, then work it over 10 years, give yourself a shock
<inetpro> anyways
 * inetpro calls it a night
<inetpro> good night everyone
<magespawn> Good night
<magespawn> I am also off, night y'all
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-12
<nlsthzn> Mornign all
<nlsthzn> Morning even
<Kilos> morning all
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn wassup with the gaming
<Kilos> get help with the dual screens
<nlsthzn> like I said in the mail, I don't have an Ubuntu gaming system at the moment cause I can't get all my hardware to work with Linux :/
<Kilos> aw
<nlsthzn> lost a whole day yesterday fiddling with it in my ignorance :p
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i dont know where the guys will find time anyway
<nlsthzn> my biggest issue too :(
<Kilos> unless you play chess without timers
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> good morning 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good morning ?
<magespawn> whats up?
<magespawn> do not know where the 2nd good morning came from
<Kilos> still no rain and spitting dust here
<magespawn> typo gremlins already awake
<magespawn> anything predicted?
<Kilos> lol i wondered about that had to look if my hi went through
<Kilos> ya 60% heavy last night and today but sun shining happily
<magespawn> go do a rain dance
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats what i said to the pro yesterday
<magespawn> nlsthzn: can you choose hardware that will work or is there always a problem?
<magespawn> Kilos how are the sheep holding up?
<Kilos> sheep love dry weather magespawn like in the karoo
<magespawn> well that good, the ones down here are taking strain
<Kilos> and there is lotsa grass and weeds so they got plenty food
<Kilos> strain from the rain?
<magespawn> none of the dangerous weeds?
<Kilos> i think i got rid of the few bad ones that were here
<Kilos> over the years
<magespawn> the tick load for animals down here when it is wet is too much for the sheep
<Kilos> think
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> its rather expensive to dip but that helps
<Kilos> once a month or 2 in the summer
<Kilos> also drops the tick population
<magespawn> the parasites are okay to deal with, takes time, but the secondary infections, fungus and such are madness
<Kilos> fungus as in foot rot?
<magespawn> and internal fungus, makes the area swell up
<Kilos> ivomec injections under the skin in inner thigh
<magespawn> got a new name for the channel
<Kilos> anyone of the ivomectins will do
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> #ubuntu-za-vet
<magespawn> yeah there is treatment, but hectic on the time, effort and money
<Kilos> also another similar product called trodex
<Kilos> nothing is cheap anymore
<magespawn> yup and in zululand you seem to need everything to just get normal growth and production
<Kilos> i looked at that matrix site to see what it would cost to build up a fast pc
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> the cpus are expensive
<Kilos> i saving bit by bit to get a socket 1155 mb i think it is
<magespawn> yup when you start looking at the i7, they can cost as much a whole normal pc
<Kilos> like the one cantide got
<Kilos> even i3 is faster that a P4 hey?
<Kilos> the nice part is them mb's take ddr3 ram
<magespawn> the newer chips have multiple cores so they run at the same Ghz but process two lots of commands at the same time
<Tonberry> i5 is plenty fast
<Kilos> yeah i wanted to get a core2 cpu for here and ian said rather go bit by bit and get the other mb
<Kilos> i5 and i7 cpus cost big bucks Tonberry 
<Kilos> i go see the i5 price
<Tonberry> 2500ish is the sweetspot 
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> i want to build the whole thing for 2k or less
<Kilos> still gotta get data monthly
<Tonberry> 2k for a pc is pushing it
<Tonberry> not impossible
<nlsthzn> core2quad still kick butt
<Tonberry> if you can find one
<nlsthzn> my wife still using my Q6600 and it works fine
<nlsthzn> got to go second hand
 * Tonberry is a speedfreak
 * nlsthzn is rocking an i7 too :p
<Kilos> http://www.matrixonlineshop.co.za/Shop/
<Kilos> if you look at specials there lotsa expensive stuff
<Kilos> left bottom corner is mb's and cpu's\
<nlsthzn> when I was in SA I always bought from http://sybaritic.co.za/store/
<nlsthzn> and my one system I got from http://www.pcint.co.za/
<Kilos> will look at them too ty nlsthzn 
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<nlsthzn> wb Maaz 
<Kilos> wb
<nlsthzn> >><
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> i see why you like it inetpro http://www.akadia.com/services/lsof_intro.html
<magespawn> "lsof provides many more options and could be an unvaluable foresinc tool if your system get compromised or as daily basis check tool."
<Kilos> invaluable methinks
<Kilos> Maaz, spell unvaluable
<Maaz> Kilos: Yes, you *can* spell
<Kilos> hey
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, spell invaluable
<Maaz> Kilos: Yes, you *can* spell
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi superfly whats the right word
<nlsthzn> invaluable is the one I know
<Kilos> i thought so
<Kilos> the bot needs to go back to school
<magespawn> need a teacher bot then 
<Kilos> invaluable meets very valuable
<Kilos> crazy mixed up language
<magespawn> in the latest full circle mag there is a walk through of the LPIC-1 
<Kilos> download link please 
<magespawn> just a sec
<Kilos> no rush
<magespawn> looks like it is going to a series of articles
<magespawn> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-68/
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> np
<magespawn> superfly have you tried airdroid?
<nlsthzn> airdroid is awesome
<inetpro> Maaz: define unvaluable
<Maaz> inetpro: Unvaluable \Un*val"u*a*ble\, a. 1. Invaluable; being beyond price. [Obs.] --South. [1913 Webster]  2. Not valuable; having little value. [R.] --T. Adams. [1913 Webster]
<nlsthzn> so it has two oppisite meanings, lovely
<inetpro> hmm... not exactly what I understand from that
<inetpro> being beyond price
<nlsthzn> 1. = very very valuable, 2 = no value
<inetpro> nlsthzn: where does it say that?
<nlsthzn> if something is priceless it is .... ?
<Kilos> 2
<inetpro> very very valuable is valuable
<Kilos> un is normally the opposite of something
<Kilos> thats 1 invaluable
<inetpro> unvaluable is 'not valuable'
<nlsthzn> Maaz, define invaluable
<Kilos> ya
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Invaluable \In*val"u*a*ble\, a. Valuable beyond estimation; inestimable; priceless; precious. [1913 Webster], invaluable adj 1: having incalculable monetary, intellectual, or spiritual worth [syn: {invaluable}, {priceless}]
<inetpro> unvaluable
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i had actually never heard it used before
<inetpro> makes sense to me
<inetpro> Maaz: define valuable
<Maaz> inetpro: Valuable \Val"u*a*ble\, a. 1. Having value or worth; possessing qualities which are useful and esteemed; precious; costly; as, a valuable horse; valuable land; a valuable cargo. [1913 Webster]  2. Worthy; estimable; deserving esteem; as, a valuable friend; a valuable companion. [1913 Webster]  {Valuable consideration} (Law), an equivalent or compensation
<Maaz> having value given for a thing purchased, as money, marriage, services, etc. --Blackstone.…
<inetpro> hmm...
<nlsthzn> the definition for unvaluable given by maaz is oppsosite of each other 
<magespawn> maybe maaz needs a proper dictionary like oxford
<zeref> herro ubuntu-za
<inetpro> magespawn: what does the oxford dictionary say about unvaluable
<inetpro> ?
<zeref> invaluable?
<Kilos> i cant find it in my old one
<magespawn> not sure
<magespawn> brb
 * magespawn goes to get a dictionary
<nlsthzn> Un`val´u`a`ble
<nlsthzn> a.	1.	Invaluable; being beyond price.
<nlsthzn> 2.	Not valuable; having little value.
<nlsthzn> Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, published 1913 by C. & G. Merriam Co.
<nlsthzn> great, same one as Maaz :/
<nlsthzn> seems unvaluable in the sense of invaluable is an American thing (from some stuff I read online)
<inetpro> according to http://www.merriam-webster.com/thesaurus/unvaluable - unvaluable - The word you've entered isn't in the thesaurus. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search bar above.
<inetpro> very interesting
<magespawn> no such word according to http://oxforddictionaries.com/spellcheck/english/?q=unvaluable
<nlsthzn> google also tries and corrects it to invaluable :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i may be stupid but i'm not a fool
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> but the yanks have warped many english words over the years
<Kilos> and peeps everywhere learn it from tv
<magespawn> and done away with lots of others
<inetpro> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/unvaluable
<inetpro> that ^^ has it
<tumbleweed> I'd suggest valueless over unvaluable, though
<Kilos> yip tumbleweed 
<inetpro> I agree that it is somewhat confusing
<magespawn> isn't collins also american?
<tumbleweed> unvaluable isn't commonly used
<inetpro> but I can understand how they got to derive the meaning 'not valuable'
<inetpro> un = not
<magespawn> and if you write programmes it can create interesting results
<Kilos> un is an opposite of a word
<Kilos> like unlike
<Kilos> etc
<nlsthzn> and uncle
<tumbleweed> so is in-, most of the time
<inetpro> unlike = not like
<Kilos> lol @ nlsthzn 
<tumbleweed> English doesn't like hard rules
<inetpro> roflol
<Kilos> yip incurable is not curable
<nlsthzn> so un = not except when it doesn't
<inetpro> you guys are classic!
<Kilos> languages are interesting
<Kilos> afr has funny words too
<inetpro> Kilos: very!
<Kilos> our black backed jackal is n witrug jakals
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<magespawn> inflammable
<Kilos> the van der merwe that named them must been colour blind
<Kilos> yip magespawn thats very flammable
<Kilos> weird hey why not just say flamable
<inetpro> wow, that is weird yes
<Kilos> thats why peeps that speak other languages battle with english
<Kilos> one needs to grow up with it
<magespawn> have tried mandarin?
<Kilos> and then still need dictionary now and again
<inetpro> Flammable and inflammable both mean capable of burning. The word "inflammable" came from Latin inflammāre = "to set fire to," where the prefix "in-" means "in" as in "indoctrinate", rather than "not" as in "invisible" and "ineligible".
<inetpro> comes from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflammable#Linguistics:_flammable_vs._inflammable
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn> nice find
<Kilos> i shoulda kept quiet
<magespawn> #ubuntu-za-language
<Kilos> was easier just to know what inflammable meant not that the latins gave us its root
<Kilos> as in so many other words
<Kilos> attilla shoulda wiped them
<magespawn> think it was a bit late then, they had already influenced the language
<magespawn> brb
 * inetpro lol at @ Kilos
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> man the networking in win is retarded
<Kilos> along with everything else
<magespawn> this in particular is getting in my way today
<nlsthzn> when it comes to networks and windows I plug it in and it works or I don't plug it in :p
<superfly> afternoon boys and girls
<superfly> when it comes to Windows, I don't.
<magespawn> nlsthzn: it was working and now isn't
<nlsthzn> re-install ez
<magespawn> says network printer is offline yet i can print from all the ubuntu machines
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi fly
<nlsthzn> ah, replace printer ez
<superfly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9thbaXOAGM
<magespawn> have done that before too and problem comes back like a boomarang
<nlsthzn> superfly, brilliantly doen
<nlsthzn> *done
<superfly> nlsthzn: yeah :-)
 * nlsthzn is liking some of the addtions in Win 8... the taskmanager gives loads more info now (even the pop up when you copy files are looking sweet)
<superfly> nlsthzn: can I introduce you to KDE4? :-P
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hey kilos :)
<Mezenir> how are you ?
<Mezenir> its an awesome day
<Mezenir> i feel like braaiing
<nlsthzn> superfly, lol
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Mezenir> pretty good thanks
<superfly> ahoy Mezenir! long time no smell!
<Mezenir> i finally took the step to remove windows completely :)
<Kilos> things not hot if you wanna swap hey superfly 
<Mezenir> hey superfly
<Mezenir> how have you been
<Kilos> yay Mezenir well done
<superfly> http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/11/white-house-responds-to-death-star-petition-obama-does-not-support-blowing-up-planets/
<Mezenir> im actually surprised how many old games run fine in wine
<magespawn> superfly is today link day?
<Mezenir> i installed deus ex 1 with a texture pack which includes a newer opengl renderer
<Mezenir> and it runs perfectly
<superfly> Mezenir: nice
<nlsthzn> superfly, was reading that earlier, pretty clever replies 
<superfly> magespawn: just actually pasting links for once
<Kilos> wb timkeller 
<magespawn> everytime i see that nick i think timekiller
<Kilos> hahaha clock watcher
<superfly> Mezenir: I've been playing my old Star Wars Jedi Academy in WIEN
<superfly> *WINE
<nlsthzn> confused my opponant in starcraft... I tried to keep him out my base but my wall failed so when he got one unit in I quit :p pretty sure he must have gone wtf?!
<Tonberry> regular quit or ragequit?
<magespawn> raining again
 * magespawn sends some weather up to GP
<Kilos> ty ty ty
<nlsthzn> Tonberry, i did gg before leaving :p
<inetpro> magespawn: thanks
<inetpro> I hope nobody steals it again on it's way here
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> yay
<Tonberry> in sa they even steal the weather....
<zeref> screen is working againg
<inetpro> zeref: the physical screen or gnu screen?
<zeref> *again
<zeref> physical screen
<Kilos> wow what was it zeref 
<zeref> dont know, I pressed the power button,on the screen, connected the power
<zeref> and it can alive
<zeref> btw at thw same time
<inetpro> magic touch
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> i was about to but a new screen
<zeref> IT LIVES
<zeref> :-)
<zeref> * buy
<Kilos> lol now you cab stay attached to it
<zeref> k, hang a sec
<zeref> or 60
<zeref> omg am so happy
<Kilos> good news that
<zeref> trying to get a shot of my systen
<zeref> k, 1 min
<zeref> ok
<zeref> desktop + laptop  on table
<zeref> sever at the bottom
<zeref> http://imgur.com/QA7iO
<zeref> that black box is the external
<zeref>  :-)
<zeref> the white box is the switch 
<Kilos> the white box on top?
<zeref> switch Kilos 
<zeref> o n top on the PVC
<zeref> *PC
<Kilos> looks good
<Kilos> maybe the switdh is unhappy
<zeref> switch is happy
<zeref> i am happy
<zeref> we are all happy
<zeref> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> zeref: have you used synergy before?
<zeref> so what i did over that the past 4 days is that: the problem started when i pressed crtl+ alt + f1
<zeref> then the screen turned off
<zeref> .
<zeref> so after a couple of days
<zeref> I disconnected the powerf
<zeref> * power
<zeref> the today
<zeref> *then
<Kilos> i need to know more about the server 
<Kilos> what all is in that flat box
<Kilos> i got a whole pc as a server
<zeref>  I pressed the power button and connected  the power whilst pressing the power button
<zeref> and it switched on
<zeref> :-(
<zeref> :-)
<Kilos> thats a weird prob you cause there
<Kilos> no more ctrl+alt+f1
<zeref> magespawn:  I've synergy before
<zeref> what is it?
<zeref> Kilos: indeed
<Kilos> it should go to text interface i think
<Kilos> like f2
<Kilos> the guys will know
<zeref> k, i think  i should write a tut on that
<magespawn> allows you to control one or more pc with onely one keyboard and mouse
<magespawn> have not tried it on a server though only gui systems
<zeref> ok.
<zeref> so do crtl + alt + f1
<zeref> affect the screen
<Kilos> im scared to try
<sakhi> funny I can only ssh to my servers via port 22 when I change the port to something else like 65534  it doesn't work...hmmm I'm not using ports numbers lower than 1024
<zeref> sakhi: shouldn't you change your port numbers on the  server
<sakhi> yes I have changed in on the server
<sakhi> I have a session on the server made the changes on the ssh config file when I ssh from my laptop it doesn't work however when I revert back to port 22 on the server it works...I'm thinking it could be fw perhaps.
<tumbleweed> I'd guess so
<sakhi> anyone heard of Moroccan Ghost? bunch of people going around defacing websites, I was a victim. Seems like the use a file injection attack especially on php sites.
<superfly> sakhi: what was your site running?
<superfly> Drupal? WordPress? Joomla?
<sakhi> Chisimba its an inhouse cms
<superfly> oh right, yes I know Chisimba
<superfly> had a look at it and went running straight back to Drupal
<sakhi> its going to phased out due to "professional" support prof.=M$
<sakhi> I don't blame you its well written and the idea behind it great however it lacks support.
<superfly> no, I looked at the code and found it awful
<sakhi> lots of coding last I checked it was more than 200k lines
<magespawn> sakhi: did they not get to a bunch of sa government sites too?
<sakhi> magespawn: yes they also did.
<sakhi> and other sites which are not Govt. most are Govt.
<magespawn> seems like a strange thing to do, what do they gain from it?
<sakhi> bunch of kids wasting peoples time...I mean really if you wanted to cause harm why go for sites instead of business systems...no idea what they gain from it.
<magespawn> one of the unknown things about the internet
<magespawn> gotta go all, bye
<digigram> Maaz: beer please
<Maaz> digigram: Go get it yourself!
 * digigram is trying his luck, knowing the answer ahead of time
<Kilos> hi digigram 
<digigram> hi Kilos 
<digigram> mmm, academ.org?
<digigram> now why did I think a site like academ.org will be english
<inetpro> Kilos: you are way to quiet today, what's wrong?
<Kilos> im converting inetpro 
<inetpro> converting?
<Kilos> into a lurker
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> that is not on!
<Kilos> oh why?
<inetpro> Kilos: it's just not like you
<inetpro> unlike
<Kilos> hahaha not inlike
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hows your bubbeltjies doing
<Kilos> we are swamped with the thing
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> that was quick, Kilos 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go eat
<superfly> evening swamprats
 * superfly suddenly has visions of ROUSes
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> not swamps here. you playing to many gamesa
<Kilos> games
<Kilos> inetpro, things dont look good weatherwise hey
<inetpro> Kilos: ai, ja die bubbeltjies het hier ook oorgevat soos nog iets
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> en die weer, ai!
<inetpro> ek hoop maar dit kom nog
<Kilos> bou hulle weerstand teen banweed of het jy nie weer gespuit nie
<inetpro> Kilos: nee ek het nie weer gespuit nie
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> nie tyd en geld ingesit faarvoor nie
<inetpro> daarvoor*
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> te vele ander prioriteite
<Kilos> ja die lewe darem
<inetpro> Kilos: jy gaan nou eers eet?
<Kilos> laat jou tuinier daagliks a stuk skoonmaak
<inetpro> jy's laat vandag
<superfly> bubbeltjies?
<Kilos> nee sus kyk nog spook ding
<superfly> you guys blowing bubbles at each other?
<inetpro> superfly: lol
<Kilos> thorns with 2 tiny sharp points superfly 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: that's Kilos' word for my weeds
<Kilos> superfly, you serious about going with debian kde?
<inetpro> superfly: what is swamprats?
<inetpro> and ROUses
<Kilos> ok now i go eat after weatherman lies some more
<superfly> swamprats are rats that live in swamps
<superfly> and ROUSes are Rodents Of Unusual Size
<Kilos> thats the natallers
<superfly> inetpro: you need to watch The Princess Bride - there seems to be a gap in your education
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> inetpro: I thought they were dubbeltjies, not bubbeltjies
<inetpro> superfly: yes dubbeltjies
<inetpro> and for the gap in my education?
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro doesn't know about that
<superfly> inetpro: exactly, if you don't know about The Princess Bride, then there's a gap!
<inetpro> superfly: but I don't know about it
<superfly> inetpro: so then I recommend finding it, and watching it! Then you can join thousands of others world wide who seek to continue the meme
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> And you'll understand a number of quips that arise in geekdom
<superfly> too many references to that movie
<inetpro> the gap is already filled with may other things
<inetpro> to many other things*
<superfly> inetpro: if it isn't the princess bride, then it's not worth it! :-P
<inetpro> ok superfly, is it good for kiddies as well?
<superfly> inetpro: mostly, yes
<inetpro> hmm....
<superfly> inetpro: how old are yours?
<inetpro> superfly: between 7 and 15
<superfly> that should be fine. I think there are one or two intense scenes in the movie which might scare younger kids
<superfly> my eldest has watched it though, and he wasn't worried
<superfly> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/
<superfly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYgcrny2hRs
<inetpro> looks intriguing
<Kilos> oh my i see what the fly is getting at
<inetpro> Kilos: please tell
<Kilos> s/bubbeltjies/dubbeltjies
<Kilos> sorry man
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> there's one scene where one of the guys is strapped to a table and his life is "sucked" out of him, which is rather intense, and there's another scene where two guys fight with swords and knives and there's a fair amount of blood (but no gore)
 * inetpro thought that was intentional
<Kilos> wait im catching up
<inetpro> superfly: I'll try to remember to get it
<Kilos> how big is that movie superfly /inet
<Kilos> pro as well
 * inetpro gets a few more clues from wikipedia
<inetpro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Princess_Bride_%28film%29
<inetpro> but before I read all that....
 * inetpro wbb
<inetpro> dinner time
<inetpro> ok, I be late but I be back now
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> rous
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha im reading the story
<Kilos> maybe we try get it on the 1st
<inetpro> wb smile
<inetpro> Kilos: hehe
<smile> No ordinary love. :)
<smile> dankie, inetpro :)
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ek weet nie waar kom hy aan die stories nie
<Kilos> hi smile 
<inetpro> ons moet seker maar die movie kyk om te verstaan
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> die vlieg het donker geheime van ons
<inetpro> lyk heel interessant
<Kilos> ya dit doen ne
<inetpro> Kilos: maar ek weet nie waar wil jy die ding aflaai nie
<Kilos> by jou
<smile> :P
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> lol
<smile> ken jy sade, inetpro ? :p
<inetpro> smile: what seeds?
<smile> inetpro: die musiekgroep Sade :)
<Kilos> sade the singer
<inetpro> sjoe, nee
<smile> :p
<smile> inetpro: that's a shame :o
<inetpro> smile: why?
<smile> they made the song "no ordinary love" :p
<inetpro> ok?
<smile> :)
<smile> http://www.metrolyrics.com/no-ordinary-love-lyrics-sade.html
<smile> I like it, do you like it too? :p
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> goeie nag~
<inetpro> smile: sounds like a sad story
 * inetpro hasn't heard it
<Kilos> inetpro, only listens to things that make him smile
<inetpro> s/sounds like/looks like/
<smile> inetpro: yeah :p
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<smile> Hmm, you wanted a nice song.. :p
 * smile looks into his collection
<smile> :|
<smile> it's difficult :p
<smile> Bill Withers - Just the two of us :p
<smile> @ inetpro :p
<inetpro> hmm... what's this?
<Kilos> smile, you off girls for a while?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> did I ask for a song?
<smile> yeah :p you wanted a happy song :)
<inetpro> smile: no that was Kilos 
<smile> Kilos: what do you mean? :)
<smile> sorry, inetpro 
<smile> :p
<Kilos> being so nice to inetpro , just now he gets ideas
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> xD
<smile> he will kill me, Kilos :p
<Kilos> no he will watch his wife kill you
<inetpro> did you guys see the Aaron Swartz suicide?
<Kilos> who is he
<inetpro> seemed like a very interesting guy
<smile> is it so dangerous in SA? Didn't know that :p
<inetpro> http://www.zdnet.com/hacker-activist-aaron-swartz-commits-suicide-7000009725/
<smile> yeah, heard about it
<smile> :(
<smile> it's sad
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> smile: did you know the guy?
<smile> not personally, inetpro :p
<inetpro> smile: why you smiling with your tongue hanging out in anticipation?
<inetpro> or what is the meaning of that smiley
<smile> Well it indicates I'm happy :)
<smile> But not about the death of someone
<smile> i have to go, bye
<inetpro> smile: good night
<inetpro> Mezenir: wb
<Mezenir> thanks :)
<smile> thanks inetpro :)
<smile> bye ki
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-13
<Squirm> fp
<Squirm> I think
<Squirm> there's been no electricity for a day :/
<Squirm> it was annoying
<Squirm> had to try this thing they call "real life", it was actually quite scary
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Mezenir> hi all
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> hi WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> heya Kilos  and everyone
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Cantide> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Cantide: There isn't a pot on
<Cantide> ,_,
<Cantide> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Cantide> '-';;
<Cantide> hello everyone~
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> those videos of Ubuntu Phone in action look good :)
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> Cantide: indeed
<charl_> i was just looking at one or two myself
<Cantide> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Cantide: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Cantide> :-S
<Cantide> but i haven't had yet, Maaz!
<Maaz> Cantide: Sorry...
 * Cantide cries
<Cantide> would anyone buy a phone with Ubuntu phone now (if it were available)?
<Cantide> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Cantide: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Cantide> huh
<charl_> i am just watching this: http://tweakers.net/video/7044/tweakers-bedwingt-mechanische-robotspin-op-ces.html
<charl_> it's completely gross!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Cantide!
<charl_> can you believe it, taking a ride in a giant spider
<charl_> i like the tron music in the background :)
<Cantide> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Cantide: There isn't a pot on
<Cantide> o_o;;
<Cantide> Maaz is crazy :'(
<Cantide>  charl_ haha, dutch sounds like German + Afrikaans
<charl_> bah :D
<charl_> i am watching this now: http://tweakers.net/video/6998/een-eerste-indruk-van-ubuntu-voor-smartphones.html
<charl_> i really like that ubuntu is pushing mobile web applications
<charl_> that was something i was waiting for
<Kilos> naand magtie 
<Kilos> skuus meisie
<superfly> Kilos: is jy alleen hierso?
<Kilos_> aw pc rebooted
<Kilos_> grrr
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> superfly: nee
<inetpro> ek is ook hierso
<superfly> inetpro: net 'n bietjie stadig?
<inetpro> superfly: skuus
<inetpro> kan ek dalk help met iets?
<superfly> nee, ek sê maar net
<inetpro> ai!
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-06
<18WAFIP2Z> Morning everyone
<inetpro> good morning 18WAFIP2Z
<inetpro> and hi to everyone else
<Symmetri1> morning
<Kilos> hi superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good morning superfly, Kilos
<Kilos> guten morgen mein her
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> s/her/herr/
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning everyone
<Kilos> ya man him too
<Kilos> sorry, think tank in sleep mode
<bduk1> ietsie
<Kilos> hi bduk1 mazal 
<mazal> Morning everyone , all of the best for 2014
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> ty same to you guys
<mazal> Darem 'n nuwe LTS die jaar :)
<mazal> Myne raak lank in die tand
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Myne het WEER vanself gebreek oom
<mazal> Ander dag doen ek updates , toe hy klaar is toe is my bootloader weg
<Kilos> nee man
<Squirm> Symmetri1: I have a mac address for someone who is attacking our proxy
<Kilos> boot-repair fixes probs like that
<Squirm> so I blackholed the address
<Squirm> Symmetri1: any way I can take this further?
<Kilos> looks like you and mage must get together Squirm 
<Kilos> their site was also compromised again
<Kilos> and ddos attacks here last night
<Kilos> new batch of clever kids with new toys
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> it's annoying...
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> im using dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/tmp/cdimg1.iso to make an iso file of winme
<Kilos> then wanna unetbootin to usb and try install that way
<Squirm> Like I said, I've never been successful doing it that way. I've always had to use a CD
<Kilos> you cant get cdroms anymore and mine packed up
<Kilos> where does that dd command save the iso file to?
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> I see
<Squirm> to /tmp/cdimg1.iso
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> of is the Output File
<Squirm> if is the Input File
<Squirm> you can change of to where you want it
<Kilos> serious command that
<Squirm> I use it almost daily
<Kilos> oh yes now i see the path it uses
<Squirm> /dev/sr0 would  be your cdrom
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> now, if you wanted to say write that ISO onto a Flash Drive, you'd use something like `dd =if=/tmp/cdimage1.iso of=/dev/sdb` where /dev/sdb is your flash drive
<Squirm> dd if=/tmp/cdimage1.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Kilos> cool ty so no need for unetbootin then?
<Squirm> unetbootin is an easy way of doing that command
<Kilos> whew the command is much easier than setting up unetbootin to do it
<Squirm> turns out if I drop that mac address I did drop, it drops all my outgoing connections :/
<Squirm> yet it's not my NIC's mac address 
 * Squirm kicks the internet for being full of children
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> nope Squirm that dd made stick dont
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Vince-0> gosh darnit Monday
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<theblazehen> hey Vince-0 
<Kilos> mazal, ek weet nie wat is fout by jou nie. my 12.04 is baie stabiel
<Kilos> moes wine gebruik om dit seer te maak
<mazal> Gee hom vir my , ek breek hom gou gou :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: if you're seeing a MAC address, it must be on your local network surely?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't see MAC addresses for devices not on your local subnet
<Kilos> mazal, wat breek?
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: using tcpdump?
<Kilos> o ja bootloader
<Kilos> install boot-repair
<mazal> Daai stabiele 12.04 van oom
<Kilos> you can even use it from live cd
<Squirm> Kilos: boot-repair?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: I'm not awesome at network stuff, but as far as I know you cannot know a devices MAC address if it isn't on the same physical network
<Kilos> Maaz, google boot-repair for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "boot - How do I fix booting process in Ubuntu 12.04 after the ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/321225/how-do-i-fix-booting-process-in-ubuntu-12-04-after-the-windows7-removed :: "Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair :: "How to Repair GRUB2 When Ubuntu Won't Boot" http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-
<Maaz> to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/ :: "how to recovery/repair Linux Ubuntu 12.04 BootLo…
<ThatGraemeGuy> i.e. layer 2 network
<Kilos> on of the first things i install but havent needed it here
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: http://compnetworking.about.com/od/tcpip/f/convertmacipadd.htm
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, there is definitely no way to determine the MAC address that isn't on the same local network as you
<Kilos> hmm... so its one of his kids there
<Kilos> hi SubOracle 
<theblazehen> what's the problem with seeing mac address?
<Squirm> I think I stopped them
<Squirm> dropped all incoming traffic on our public NIC to the port
<Squirm> seems to have worked
<Kilos> Squirm, do you do that with a firewall?
<Squirm> yes
<Kilos> i see gufw gives option to allow only chosen incomings
<Kilos> cool ty
<Squirm> I just added an iptables rule
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> the dd command to usb should be bootable hey?
<Kilos> i did dd if=/tmp/cdimg1.iso of=/dev/sdd  but it dont boot
<Kilos> and using unetbootin boots to unetbootin default and keeps trying every 10 secs but i dont think it sees the setup.exe file or something
<Kilos> dont boot to winme
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> sjoe Squirm sitick has nothing on it after that dd command
<Kilos> hi Wraz 
<Squirm> did you make sure your paths are correct?
<Squirm> and is /dev/sdd definitely your flash drive?
<Kilos> normally if you got wrong path you get a cant find
<Kilos> yip gparted and disk utility show it as /dev/sdd
<Squirm> then it should all work
<Kilos> weird
<charl_> hi Squirm, Kilos 
<Kilos> stick shows nothing on it
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Squirm> Kilos: then you're stuck with unetbootin
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe they both dont work with win stuff
<Kilos> ill try take the iso to win7 and use
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> burnaware
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<theblazehen> TIL bogosort is really slow..
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey charl_ 
<theblazehen> lol, bogosort still running after 4 min on 5 element array..
<theblazehen> 5 seconds on a 4 element array
<charl_> hahahaha
<charl_> you have too much time on your hands :P
<theblazehen> Lol yeah.. Was only like 15 lines of python though..
<theblazehen> STILL RUNNING!!1!
<theblazehen> I'd assume it'd be a lot faster in C or something? Because then the whole array would fit in the L2 cache.. Hell maybe even L1
<theblazehen> OOh! got luck, 4 element array sorted in 9 seconds this time!
<charl_> maybe you were using a bad randomisation algorithm
<theblazehen> Using python's shuffle()
<theblazehen> should be adequate
<charl_> sounds like it got stuck in a bad state somewhere
<theblazehen> But now I feel the need to do it in assembly..
<theblazehen> Yeah, but running on another machine now
<theblazehen> lets see which gets there first :p
<theblazehen> " The average swaps for Bogosort is (n - 1)n! "
<theblazehen> So a shit ton..
<theblazehen> Mind checking the code charl_ ?
<theblazehen> http://pastebin.com/HG7bV7Wy
<Squirm> I couldn't contain myself watching this video
<Squirm> https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat
<Squirm> you guys talking about these issues
<Squirm> watch that :P
<theblazehen> Squirm, funny?
<Squirm> very much so
<theblazehen> Squirm, about to watch. You should watch this also then:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBQ7ukwK56Q
<Squirm> it is sfw
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> looking
<theblazehen> charl_, ty. Please don't judge the code quality..
<charl_> it's an experiment, you never nitpick the code of an experiment
<theblazehen> yeah, ty :)
<charl_> i don't see any real issues here
<charl_> quickly scanning over it
<theblazehen> ty.
<charl_> what you could do just for interest is count how many times you execute shuffle
<charl_> and display that as well
<charl_> because that tells you more about (in)efficiency than the execution time
<charl_> because execution time will vary depending on the system and current load from other applications
<theblazehen> charl_, Ah, yeah ty :) Will do that after this sort is done
<theblazehen> Getting 99.9% CPU load for python
<theblazehen> Dual-core P4, 1MB L2 cache, 800MHz RAM
<charl_> ok well that is also an ancient machine
<theblazehen> hehe yeah :p Didn't get much better performance on an OpenVZ container on an i3 though
<theblazehen> But think it's probably memory speed limited, right?
<charl_> not sure, i'm not that familiar with openvz
<theblazehen> yeah, but It'll be in general? Because it needs to fetch the elements of array out of RAM each time i'd assume, and that can take 10- 20 cycles IIRC
<charl_> stuff could exist in cache too of course
<charl_> but cache size is limited, so yeah
<charl_> although, you are working with very small lists
<theblazehen> yeah, but isn't python a bit inefficient with memory?
<theblazehen> charl_, for some reason it was sorting a 9 element array ...
<Kilos> hi tinuva wb
<charl_> when it wasn't supposed to?
<charl_> for i in range(10)
<charl_> range(10) returns [0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9]
<charl_> so at the end it calls createx(9) which you then sort, so makes sense right?
<theblazehen> charl_, I seem to be sorting an array of 9 when it should be 4
<theblazehen> Lemme just make sure
<theblazehen> lemme pastebin log with more debugging
<Symmetri1> heh man the engineers here are about to discover that when Im the one training, you better be prepared to work 
<Symmetria> from monday onwards, Im on a mission to turn the companies IP people into the best goddamn network engineers you can find
<theblazehen> Symmetria, good luck man!
<theblazehen> charl_, http://pastebin.com/ETE5xAqt
<Symmetria> heh I was trying to explain to a network guy why you always wanted to send data with the largest packet size you could
<Symmetria> he was having a hard time grasping that if you transmit a 10meg file over ethernet using tcp, with 64 byte packets, you're sending about 37 meg more data than if you use 128 byte packets 
<Symmetria> (and about 44meg more data than if you use 1500 byte packets)
<Trixar_za> To compensate for or to prevent packet loss?
<Symmetria> its got to do with the header sizes actually
<Symmetria> you have 52 bytes of header on a tcp packet
<Symmetria> so 64 byte packets, you're only transferring 12 bytes of data per packet
<Symmetria> or less than 20% of your throughput that is actual data 
<Symmetria> 128byte packets, you're up to 76 bytes of data which is well in excess of 50%
<Trixar_za> I have always wondered why it used more data to upload and download
<Symmetria> ethernet tcp packet is 12 bytes ethernet header, 20 bytes IP header (IF there are no options) and 20 bytes tcp header (again if there are no options)
<Symmetria> heh also explaining to people that the source address of a packet is almost never used for routing purposes seems to confuse people
<Symmetria> routers (unless very specifically configured), never even bother about the source address when they actually route something
<Trixar_za> Makese sense. The destination is more important
<Symmetria> heh, yes but it also opens some interesting security issues
<Symmetria> which is why tcp does 3 way handshake and maintains state 
<Symmetria> with udp, which is uni-directional, because packets are transmitted and never have to be acknowledged
<Symmetria> you can change the source address in the packet header, send the data out, the destination will get it, but the source it came from will NOT be where it thinks
 * theblazehen facepalms
<Trixar_za> lol
<Symmetria> I can ping flood you from any address anywhere in about 30 lines of C code :p
<Trixar_za> So... source spoofing?
<Symmetria> yeah, just change the source address before you transmit 
<theblazehen> I can ping flood you from my IP in 1 line of bash...
<theblazehen> Yeah, that ain't exactly impressive
<Symmetria> theblazehen yes, but thats from your ip, its not from someoen elses :)
<Symmetria> and the implications of that are more complicated
<Symmetria> because if you have a network broadcast address thats open (ip directed broadcast)
<Symmetria> I now spoof YOUR ip and start ping flooding the broadcast from you
<Symmetria> the broadcast will take ping packets from you, and broadcast them out to a ton of pcs 
<Symmetria> those pcs will then reply... to YOU 
<Symmetria> so if Im sending 10k packets a second, to a broadcast with 100 pcs behind the broadcast
<Symmetria> you're gonna be getting a million packets a second in fake ping replies aimed at you
<Symmetria> and you're gonna die
<theblazehen> Symmetria, yeah, t'was a joke
<Symmetria> (the basis of a smurf attack)
<Symmetria> :P gets even more interesting when you start spoofing mac addresses
<Symmetria> hijacking peoples gateways is fun kthx 
<theblazehen> ooh?
<Symmetria> theblazehen heh, if I send out packets which makes a router believe that your gateway is on MY mac address rather than its real mac address
<Symmetria> then your packets are gonan gateway through me
<Symmetria> some slightly complicated configurations later, and my pc can then route those packets
<Symmetria> and I can man in the middle everything 
<Symmetria> ;p
<theblazehen> So basically like ARP spoofing?
<Symmetria> theblazehen basically 
<Symmetria> network hackery is fun ;p
<theblazehen> yeah :)
<Symmetria> lol I still wanna one day attempt to transmit packets with pre-loaded mpls labels
<theblazehen> Hell, 2 years ago I had some fun with it at school :)
<theblazehen> mpl labels?
<Symmetria> and see what I can do to an mpls network thats badly configured
<Symmetria> theblazehen heh, routing in an MPLS network isn't really done by source and destination ips through most of the network
<Symmetria> what happens is basically this, you send a packet to destination X 
<Symmetria> the first router that gets the packet, looks up destination X and says, whats my remote point gateway for this and what label does that have 
<Symmetria> it then applies some labels and it switches it through the network using labels 
<Symmetria> and the routers inbetween that are doing the label switching are ignoring the source and destination of the packet entirely, it becomes entirely based on the label switching
<theblazehen> read first paragraph on wiki, seems interesting
<Symmetria> which is why you can run a core router in a network that only has your network egress points in its routing table 
<Symmetria> so that it can figure out the labels on them 
<Symmetria> it has no default route, it has no full routing table, but it knows how to switch 
<tinuva> <Symmetria> I can ping flood you from any address anywhere in about 30 lines of C code :p
<theblazehen> yeah
<tinuva> you can do it in less lines btw
<Symmetria> tinuva yeah you can :) but if you're doing it properly you need to do it with raw sockets
<Symmetria> and raw sockets take a coupla lines of code to setup 
<tinuva> also why write your own C code, if there is utilities available in most linux distros already allowing you to do that :P
<Symmetria> tinuva lol, when I was doing that type of shit, I was doing it before code readily existed
<theblazehen> tinuva, you can spoof IP with linux ping?
<tinuva> not normal linux ping
<tinuva> hping you can
<tinuva> most distros should have that
<theblazehen> Awesome :) dl'ing
<tinuva> but just so you know...most SA adsl lines aint good enough to really abuse it :P
<theblazehen> I know..
<theblazehen> I do have a vps with a gigabit line though..
<tinuva> any vps provider allowing you to do gigabit is crazy
<tinuva> even the UK ones I find they rate limit the lower end VPS nics
<theblazehen> Yeah, I know
<Symmetria> heh tinuva ever seen this:
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.ca/2530604
<theblazehen> pretty damned cheap as well
<Symmetria> I wrote that back in 1999
<tinuva> and most vps panels out there allow rate limiting on the nics out of the box
<Symmetria> its horrible code but it works
<Symmetria> and its truely evil 
<theblazehen> tinuva, believe me, the place that I got my vps wasn't the kind to look at the settings..
<tinuva> Symmetria, yeah that will work :P
<tinuva> interesting that you use files for the input
<tinuva> i like piping more though
<tinuva> makes life easier to chain commands
<theblazehen> tinuva, agreed
<theblazehen> hell I pipe cat to grep... I love it too much 
<Symmetria> heh, I dont like vps's, they tend to limit how much data I can do to stupid low levels :p
<Symmetria> so now I just got boxes at various isps that friends work at that are in the bottom of racks 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> lol its a slow day if I don't transfer a coupla hundred gig somewhere
<Symmetria> ;p
<theblazehen> Symmetria, nice :p Lol, 1 only have 1 TB data on that VPS
<theblazehen> but cheap as shit
<Symmetria> theblazehen haha lol that would not cut it for me ;p
<Symmetria> lol see what I just pasted you :P
<theblazehen> Symmetria, yeah. Only $11/year though.. 128 MB RAM, 5 GB disk space openvz
<charl_> theblazehen: you are doing something strange there
<charl_> theblazehen: if i understand correctly what you are trying to do, you should be defining x inside createx and returning it
<theblazehen> charl_, Oh shit! Thanks! :D
<charl_> theblazehen: also, you can, but you don't have to return x from bogo
<charl_> theblazehen: the object that x references (the list) is mutated by the shuffle calls
<theblazehen> ty
<charl_> references are always passed by value in python but the object that is being referenced can be mutated at will
<charl_> same as with java
<charl_> that's why you need immutable objects like strings
<theblazehen> Thanks :)
<charl_> np
<theblazehen> Either way it sorts a 9 element array in 2 seconds now ?!
<charl_> that sounds more realistic
<theblazehen> yep :)
<charl_> btw related to the discussion above
<charl_> i host with hetzner which doesn't have a limit on the amount of traffic you can push over the line in a month
<charl_> however, your speed is reduced down to 10mbps after the first terabyte
<charl_> unless if you pay extra
<charl_> conidering how minimalist of a vps it is and that you only have 20gb storage space, it's unlikely that that would be a problem
<charl_> unless if you use it for grid computing or something with massive calculations and results that need to be sent around
<theblazehen> Become a tor node ;)
<charl_> *massive amounts of
<theblazehen> or seed popular (FOSS) torrents
<charl_> yeah and get your ip banned from pretty much every site in the world and probably get your server taken offline by the hosting company
<charl_> no thank you i stay the heck away from tor
<charl_> enough people are seeding the torrents, i was downloading linux mint the other day at half a gigabit per second
<theblazehen> charl_, I did it, and didn't get shit. And I dunno about you but I don't browse from my VPS..
<theblazehen> Although it sounds like a good idea, create socks proxy with SSH and use SSH compression
<charl_> i have done it a lot when i sit on insecure wifi
<theblazehen> charl_, I did it over port 53 when it was a paywall..
<charl_> yeah indeed you can pull out nice tricks like that
<charl_> if the paywall doesn't do deep packet inspection of course
<charl_> i used to do that myself in fact
<theblazehen> Signal shit, so I'm lucky to get 10000 baud though. But only on the one wofo hotspot
<theblazehen> wifi*
<charl_> bbl
<theblazehen> cya charl_ 
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good evening
<charl_> back
<Kilos> wb
<charl_> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> have any of you people worked with this before? http://www.docker.io/
<theblazehen> charl_, heard good things about it, never used
<charl_> i'm looking at it now, it looks interesting
<charl_> maybe i just don't completely "get it" but i'm not so incredibly excited by this
<theblazehen> charl_, yeah. Wasn't too impressed either at first, untl i started using turnkey linux images for things
<charl_> it seems like they are building yet another level on top of the host that's already running inside a hypervisor
<charl_> so you have hardware -> host / hypervisor -> VM -> docker
<charl_> and then various things running on top of docker
<theblazehen> charl_, I thought it would just be containers ?
<theblazehen> Eg. hardware -> container
<charl_> yes so you have hardware -> host -> hypervisor -> guest -> docker -> container -> application
<charl_> not by the way i understand it but maybe i don't understand it
<theblazehen> With my experience with OpenVZ the container shares the kernel with the host, basically an enhanched chroot
<theblazehen> or bad jail
<theblazehen> bsd*
<charl_> yes that is exactly what it looks like to me
<charl_> so you don't have a full VM, it's a bit like python's virtualenv
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> i don't know about this, i can't help but think we are abstracting things too far now
<charl_> maybe if you use it as a replacement for virtualisation
<charl_> i guess to some extent it does have advantages
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> my cdrw is fixed
<Kilos> small piece of shiny stuff stuck on lazer 
<Kilos> maybe bit off an old cd
<Kilos> charl_, look at dvdisaster. very lekker tool
<Kilos> in repos
 * Kilos loves ubuntuand linux
<charl_> oh that does look very nice indeed
<Kilos> saved a coupla cds already
<Kilos> actually saved the data and reburned new ones
<Kilos> now im sorry ive thrown so many away
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hey whats news with schumi
<charl_> ooh nice brand bokbier yum yum yum
<charl_> "herfstbok" they call it here
<Kilos> beer?
<charl_> yes
<Kilos> dunno how peeps can drink that without 90%lemonade in
<charl_> this: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brand_Dubbelbock
<Kilos> no man saving data
<charl_> you can only buy it in the winter
<charl_> oh just noticed there is no english translation in any case, never mind :P
<Kilos> never ever aquired a taste for beer brandy or whisky
<Kilos> but loved bacardi and coke
<charl_> bacardi ... is that rum?
<Kilos> white rum ya
<Kilos> largest private brewery in the world i think
<charl_> cuban? interesting
<Kilos> like colddrink
<Kilos> used to laugh. peeps drink and drink then fall off chair
<Kilos> very potent but tastes too lekker
<charl_> what
<charl_> that sounds like oktoberfest
<charl_> in the morning it's just awesome, when there is still calm, peace and order (or some of it, in any case)
<charl_> but in the afternoon here after lunchtime, "jetzst gehts los"
<charl_> *jetzt
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> yesterday i went to liege in belgium, interesting city
<charl_> took a bunch of fotos http://imgur.com/a/tF0Pz
<charl_> some of them was on the way there and back though in NL
<charl_> went through maastricht
<Kilos> you like exploring hey
<charl_> i want to go to ghent next
<Kilos> what do you do at all these places? just look
<charl_> take photos, look around, eat some food, explore shops, etc
<Kilos> whew
<charl_> most of it is walking around, looking at landmarks, architecture, etc
<Kilos> inetpro, jy baie stil ne
<charl_> in dutch we have a saying, when the cat is from the house, the mice dance on the table
<charl_> http://nl.wiktionary.org/wiki/als_de_kat_van_huis_is,_dansen_de_muizen_op_tafel
<Kilos> kat is weg muis is baas
<charl_> yes exactly
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> so when inetpro isn't looking let's do like at oktoberfest and dance on the table
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he active like he used to be, and says he is too busy but i think its old age catching up fast
<Kilos> he isnt active
<Kilos> unfit and getting fat too
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> catch ya tomorrow
<inetpro> hmm...
<charl_> hahahaha
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-07
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos wake up sleepy head
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nuvolari> hmm, happy new year?
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo superfly, charl_ 
<Kilos> als van die beste seun
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos :) Mag oom ook 'n goeie 2014 hê
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> baie dankie. jy het nou goed begin hier , nou moenie weer begin verdwyn nie
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> Hoe gaan dit vanmore?
<Kilos> heel goed en daar?
<nuvolari> oh hi bduk1 
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek kan niks belowe nie oom :-/ moet alreeds werk inhaal :(
<Kilos> grrrr
<nuvolari> en ek kry nie my stoel se sit reg nie :-/
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> iemand het rondgevoeter
<nuvolari> en my muis voel nie dieselfde nie
<nuvolari> en die internet is stadig
<nuvolari> :O
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> oh hi kbmonkey_ 
<nuvolari> happy new year
<nuvolari> oh hi Squirm 
<Kilos> nuvolari, didnt he netsplit by you as well
<Kilos> * kbmonkey has quit (*.net *.split)
<nuvolari> yeah, but he's still present with a stertjie
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> but shows afk here
<Squirm> hey there nuvolari
<Kilos> more ddos today methinks
<Kilos> what these kids need is not to be blocked but traced and locked up for a while to make them realise everything is a two way street
<Kilos> instead of using their knowlege for good they cause havoc for others
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hi inetpro werk jou mengsel vir die spinnekop?
<inetpro> goeie more oom, het nog nie weer gaan kyk nie
 * inetpro is terug in die saal en dinge gaan maar rof
<Vince-0> AARG!
<Vince-0> check Jono is looking to get App Dev schools in the Locos: http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/01/06/ubuntu-loco-team-app-dev-schools-volunteers-needed/
<inetpro> hi Vince-0
<inetpro> oh and good morning to everyone else as well
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> wbb wanna try and see if the 2 x 1g ram cards still clash now that things are stable here
<Kilos> amazing the diffs an extra 512m ram makes in speed
<Kilos> only the bios seems the same
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Vince-0, inetpro 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<charl_> lol
<Vince-0> charl! 
<Vince-0> don't have any gosh darned milk in this gosh darned office 
<Kilos> that sucks Vince-0 
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<charl> you want to make a caffe latte?
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<charl> i only drink my coffee black and bitter, unless i take a cappuccino on the occasion
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> our maid did his work again, even though he doesn't wear a cute maid outfit
<Kilos> lol
<charl> have you heard about the mcdonalds in taiwan?
<charl> first they got their staff to wear maid outfits, then dress as schoolgirls, and the latest is nurses
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> one of my friends is in china right now, he sent me a picture of a bunch of maids somewhere in a shopping mall
<charl> maids used to be a japanese thing but now it seems like it is getting popular all over asia
<Kilos> we gotta make a plan and get more ubuntu women here
<Kilos> they can come chat about recipes
<Kilos> and geek things of course
<Squirm> hey henkj_ 
<henkj_> hey Squirm 
<henkj> almost thought I'd lost my nickname
<henkj> tried to identify and my password didn't work
<henkj> many underscores in this channel actually
<Kilos> ohi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<henkj> are there still ubuntu things happening in cape town?
<Kilos> well there might be a release party in april but i dunno if the guys down there have time anymore
<Kilos> hi psyatw georgl 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl> oh yes i see what i will be doing in february
<charl> firstly: https://fosdem.org/2014/
<charl> and then, perhaps secondly: http://cfgmgmtcamp.eu/
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> hi henkj 
<psyatw> hi charl
<henkj> hi charl
<psyatw> hi henkj
<charl> whow i can get to brussels cheaply over the weekend
<charl> i pay about 20 euro to get to roosendaal en then another 30 euro to get to brussels and back
<charl> so i can do the whole trip in under 50 euro
<charl> although, if i take the earlier train, it will be a little more expensive, but probably worth it
<charl> interesting, seems like they took the mandatory microsoft account registration out of windows 8.1
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> :O amper huistoe-tyd
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz, seen tumbleweed 
<Maaz> Kilos: tumbleweed was last seen 14 days, 20 hours, 33 minutes and 40 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-12-23 21:11:01 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2014-01-05 22:42:00 SAST
<Kilos> goodness me
<inetpro> Kilos: the wind probably swept him to some remote island
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive already forgotten what i wanted to ask him
<Kilos> ohi tumbleweed where are you?
<Kilos> sigh late night again
<tumbleweed> Kilos: home
<tumbleweed> how are things?
<Kilos> yay wb tumbleweed 
<Kilos> we all good here ty
<Kilos> happy new year
<tumbleweed> you too
<inetpro> wb tumbleweed
 * tumbleweed scored food poisening for new year :/
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> eish!
<tumbleweed> all over now
<Kilos> what did you eat?
<tumbleweed> a braai on new year's eve
<Kilos> poisoning
<tumbleweed> no idea what it was. could have been the wors
<inetpro> chicken?
<tumbleweed> nope, none
<Kilos> wow food poisoning from a braai
<inetpro> hmm
<tumbleweed> I know :P
<Kilos> maybe some of the pork fat in the wors was off
<Kilos> dont buy wors from the same place again
<tumbleweed> that was my local spar, but it had been in the fridge a couple of days
<Kilos> well at least you over it now and learned a lesson
<tumbleweed> :)
<Kilos> was the trip a success?
<Kilos> you were gone forever
<tumbleweed> heh, just a month
<tumbleweed> but I might move
<Kilos> to where?
<Kilos> then you gonna become like the crash kid and just look after a bot?
<tumbleweed> san francisco
<Kilos> well if thats where the money is then why not
<Kilos> but dont start ignoring us hey.
<Kilos> still working with ubuntu or not?
<tumbleweed> the money is here two, but there are so many more thnigs there
<tumbleweed> too
<Kilos> like?
<tumbleweed> so many more places to work
<Kilos> aha well good luck with whatever you decide to do
<tumbleweed> thanks
<Kilos> and please dont forget us
<charl> hmmm interesting
<Kilos> just now there is only fly pro nuvo and i left
<charl> i considered moving to silicon valley back in 2007
<charl> but what kept me back is that silican valley is located in the US
<charl> where you have no right to anything
<charl> that's the only thing that stopped me
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello all
<inetpro> good morning nlsthzn
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn wb my man
 * nlsthzn has the flu :'(
<charl> hi inetpro 
<nlsthzn> been in bed for most of the last three days
<charl> morning ?!
<inetpro> oh hi charl
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> charl: he just woke up from nowhere
<charl> lol
<nlsthzn> >.>
<nlsthzn> so how has everyone been?
<charl> i'm doing well
<Kilos> we been good here ty
<nlsthzn> awesome
<tumbleweed> charl: yeah, I've resisted the US for a while
<tumbleweed> but I think a change of scenery would suit me right now
<charl> sometimes you need that
<charl> just don't turn into a real american :P
<charl> don't forget where you came from
<tumbleweed> yeah, doubt I would
<tumbleweed> it helps that america hates foreigners
<nlsthzn> just when I was looking at other pastures I find that all of my certificates etc. have gone missing >.<
<Kilos> oh my nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> was updating my CV and went looking for them and nothing...
<charl> tumbleweed: ah that's good news
<nlsthzn> not a single one left :/
<Kilos> where were they nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> how can they disappear
<nlsthzn> in my PC room until a few months ago... I hope they didn't land in the wrong pile when spring cleaning some months ago
<nlsthzn> that would sucl
<nlsthzn> *suck
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> you must have records on the pc
<inetpro> tumbleweed: did you notice our new meeting date?
<inetpro> moved to Tuesdays
<Kilos> oh ya you too nlsthzn 28th 
<nlsthzn> I am sure I can re-apply for the most important ones... but that can take a long time to come 
<nlsthzn> meeting the 28th?
<Kilos> yes\
<inetpro> every 4th Tuesday of the month
<inetpro> and we have an interesting topic up for discussion 
<Kilos> superfly, did you put your suggestion in the agenda?
<inetpro>  The current state of Internet in South Africa by superfly
<Kilos> oh sorry inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: it's there
<Kilos> ooyay
<Kilos> also we gotta work a way to get more ubuntu women here
<Kilos> i give up with the list peeps
<nlsthzn> reading an interesting book where the author looks at the boom in africa going online via mobile at a rapid rate and how this is effecting africa ...
<nlsthzn> awesome read
<inetpro> nlsthzn: what book is that?
<nlsthzn> http://hintjens.com/books Culture and Empire
<nlsthzn> free ebook
<nlsthzn> that isn't the main focus of the book but it touches on the subject 
<nlsthzn> something you guys might enjoy to look through - https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md
<inetpro> nice
<nlsthzn> that was odd
<Kilos> nlsthzn has quit (*.net *.split)
<nlsthzn> yup, thought as much :p
<Kilos> been probs again last few days
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> temps
<Kilos> you use joomla Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> lol why is it that in kenya I managed to get cable internet installed in my house on the same day I ordered it with 20megabit uncapped unshaped for R1k ZAR a month complete with 98 tv channels
<Symmetria> but I can't get the same in south africa 
<Symmetria> (I put it in a temp solution while I wait for my fiber)
<Kilos> slack in za
<Symmetria> nope dont use joomla
<Symmetria> heh, waiting for my fiber at home, they must hurry up but could take 3 weeks to get wayleaves
<Kilos> have you an idea on how to get in if the passwd has been changed?
<Kilos> there is no rush in za
<Kilos> just mail the local bossman
<Symmetria> kilos no idea
<Symmetria> heh, dude, even if you get it installed in za
<Symmetria> you're gonna pay more than double
<Symmetria> 10meg uncapped in za if you include the price of phone line, dsl connection and isp account is more than a grand
<Kilos> like hod of the govt there then they mail down the list and last oke moves
<Symmetria> and doesnt ahve any tv channels on it or anything
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> join our meet on the 28th and give us bright ideas
<Kilos> gonna be a za internet discussion
<Symmetria> heh tomorrow I need to fix our latencies from uganda to south africa across the continent and then our gaming server will be pretty much ready to go :)
<Symmetria> that will fix gaming al over the continent
<Symmetria> and Ive got meetings tomorrow about buying mirror servers
<Symmetria> mirror servers that make the old mirror.ac.za look like a joke
<Symmetria> 256gig of ram, quad 8 core cpu, 200 terabytes of high speed equilogix disk space 
<Kilos> wow
<charl> when i was in kenya back in 2011 i also was really impressed
<charl> the kenyans want to move forward, not like the south africans that just want to milk the last drop of blood from the telecoms industry
<charl> i was shocked about how good the internet was in kenya compared to south africa at the time
<Symmetria> heh charl we're launching a 100mbit to the home product shortly
<charl> i went to kenya just coming from south africa back in august 2011
<Symmetria> we'll also be launching a 20meg uncapped service for like 700 bux a month 
<Symmetria> thats fiber to the home based
<charl> 700 kenyan shillings?
<Symmetria> nah rand 
<charl> kenya works in rand?
<Symmetria> nah I converted :)
<Symmetria> lol
<charl> 700 kenyan shillings is practically nothing
<Symmetria> hehehe nah I did the conversion
<charl> if i remember correctly at the time it was 100 shillings to the euro
<Symmetria> its about 6000 ksh 
<Symmetria> to 700 rand 
<charl> ah, yeah that sounds more logical
<charl> well if i look at what i am paying right now - 60 euro per month for a 150 mbps connection
<charl> then kenya is not far behind
<charl> although, i should say, i have high quality bandwidth with a very low ping, and it never goes down
<charl> i have not seen it go down in more than 2 years
<Symmetria> heh Im cheating and pulling in a point of presence into my house so I can serve my neighbors ;p
<Symmetria> which gives me 2 x 10G fibers into my study ;p
 * Symmetria laughs
<charl> nice, why not
<charl> a lot of people used to host stuff in their basements in the early years of the internet everywhere
<charl> i have even seen photos from some closets in japan back in the early 90s
<charl> back in 2004 i started working for an isp in south africa where we had fibre running into my office, i had a PoP standing right behind my desk
<charl> at the time that was a big deal
<Symmetria> heh my damn tv is busy updating its firmware off the internet and it must hurry up so I can go to bed, but its a ridiculously huge download the tv is doing
<Symmetria> like 1.2 gig in tv firmware wtf 
<nlsthzn> night all
<charl> how is that even possible
<Symmetria> thats larger than a ubuntu linux server cd 
<charl> nlsthzn: have a good one!
<charl> nlsthzn: and get better !!! :)
<Symmetria> charl lol, these samsung smart tvs are well... pretty smart :)
<nlsthzn> thx
<charl> apparently :)
<charl> i use my computer as a smart tv, i just connect a nice large external lcd/led edge lit screen
<Symmetria> charl lol yeah but there is something about a 60" display that can stream stuff directly off plex servers and other things that rocks
<charl> all of the tv i watch is iptv in any case, just play it with html5/flash/vlc
<Symmetria> charl heh, plex server is what I use, with plex client installed on tv
<Symmetria> plex > * 
<charl> was just googling it now
<charl> looks very nice
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/screens.jpg
<Symmetria> you can see the tv there running plex
<charl> heh nice setup
<charl> although my neck would get strain with so many screens
<Symmetria> heh was upgraded since I took that photo, I replaced the 2 left hand screens with the same ones that are on the right hand side
<charl> i use two at the moment at work but the person from arbo warned me about it
<Symmetria> those screens on the right in that photo are... very very very sweet 
<Symmetria> charl lol, you use a swivel chair in a setup like that, you have to 
<charl> they look extremely wide
<Symmetria> the screens on the right are 29" 2560x1080p ultra-wide 
<charl> what aspect ratio are they
<charl> ah i see
<Symmetria> they U2913WM's
<Symmetria> made by Dell
<Symmetria> pricey fuckers though
<charl> lol
<charl> i bet
<Symmetria> but they make for an awesome awesome work environment when you need a TON of terminal windows open
<charl> for NOC type stuff i can understand
<Symmetria> by biggest complaint with that setup is sadly, because linux and nvidia keep fighting with each other, it wont work properly in linux 
<charl> i like looking at NOC pictures, displays everywhere
<Symmetria> linux nerfed the nvidia drivers so you can't do more than 3 screens
<Symmetria> and linux pukes when it drives to boot that machine anyway because it doesnt know how to deal with the hardware in it 
<charl> yeah i am stuck with intel HD due to that reason
<Symmetria> (that machine has 2 GTX 790 Ti Video Cards in it)
<Symmetria> both on 16x PCI-E bus 
<charl> what irritates me is that all the new AMD laptops come with radeon graphics cards
<Symmetria> heh, the graphics power int hat machine and the video encoding / decoding power is just SICK
<charl> and that means AMD is out for me now, too
<Symmetria> heh there is no card in the world though that outrun that 790 Ti
<Symmetria> its SICK fast 
<Symmetria> and to have two of them in the same machine is just awesome sauce 
<Symmetria> I was gonna SLI them but chose not to 
<charl> i mostly use my machines for internet/development and watching tv/films so i don't need anything crazy fortunately
<charl> otherwise i would also be stuck on windows
<Symmetria> heh I use my machine for a ton of things but a lot of the video power is because I remux video etc 
<Symmetria> the reality is though, that in terms of video stuff, windows still has teh better apps
<charl> yeah then you need it
<Symmetria> adobe premiere and adobe after effects > * 
<charl> you guys do stuff with voip too?
<Symmetria> hell of a lot of sip stuff
<charl> at work we are migrating to microsoft lync now (i would rather have had a fully standards-based asterisk setup)
<Symmetria> both over ip networks and over dedicated sat links
<Symmetria> heh yeah see, we dont generally play with the software stuff though, the stuff we're doing is carrier grade on hardware platforms
<charl> i like how lync is integrated with microsoft exchange and the presence automatically updates according to your calendar
<charl> but i'm not a big fan of proprietary lock-ins
<charl> i am using instant messaging now with the pidgin sipe plugin but i still need to get a hardware network-phone this month
<charl> there are no soft clients for lync that run on linux and works with voip
<charl> so i have pidgin for instant messaging and a network phone for voip
<Symmetria> wtf this stupid netgear cable modem at my house.... has french firmware
<Symmetria> and no way that I can see to switch it to english
<Symmetria> :( its gonna surrender and die 
<charl> le revolution!
<charl> i was in liege this past sunday, i just realise once again that i understand nothing of french
<Symmetria> heh 
<Symmetria> this is a speedtest.net server
<Symmetria> from a box that is like, half a kilometer from my house 
<Symmetria> connected to the same hub Im gonna be connected to
<Symmetria> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3214916728
<Symmetria> its being constrained though by the isp thats hosting that test server
<charl> that's not bad, for kenya
<charl> although, i find speedtest isn't very good at measuring high bandwidth links in any case
<Symmetria> heh, well, it would go a shitload faster IF the server could handle it
<Symmetria> and yeah speedtest.net sux for high bandwidth links
<charl> i think flash might be part of the problem
<charl> if i do a speed test from work (gigabit ethernet locally with a 40gbps connection to the rest of the world) i can get about 800mbps down and 600mbps up to amsio
<charl> but that's using iperf
<charl> against a VM with 10gbps virtual ethernet
<Symmetria> speedtest.net also SUCKS testing high bandwidth over long latencies
<Symmetria> I mean 
<Symmetria> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3214925486
<Symmetria> thats a neotel speed test from kenya
<Symmetria> the upload speed figure is complete horseshit, I know how much bandwidth is there
<charl> iperf is for real speed tests, gives a much more realistic indication
<charl> speedtest is just for testing crappy consumer dsl connections
<Symmetria> lol yeah
<charl> it's ok for testing connections like this stupid home cable connection to ziggo
<charl> but my city doesn't have ftth yet
<charl> they are busy converting the region, i'm hoping for this year, then i'm off ziggo with their overpriced service
<charl> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3214930293
<charl> the worst thing about eurodocsis is that your upload speed is a tenth of your download
<charl> this is what real internet looks like: http://www.breedbandarnhem.nl//thuis/snelheden
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> anyway :) Im off to bed
<Symmetria> gnight all
<charl> have a good one
<charl> i'm off too
<Kilos> night
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-08
<Symmetria> morning
<mazal> Morning everyone
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy and others
<inetpro> goeie more kilos 
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to everyone else
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> i need a bit of kde help. after upgrading 12.04 to kde 4.10 i had to fiddle everywhere to make things work like 12.04 did and somewhere changed the colour of the launchers to blue and cant find where to get it back to what it was
<Kilos> i dunno if they are buttons or icons or what to call them
<Kilos> it just looks yuck but everything works kiff
<Kilos> sjoe! frightened him away that question
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dit lyk net nie mooi nie man
<inetpro> colour of the launchers? what is that?
<Kilos> you know your launch button?
<Kilos> mine is blue and everything in it is blue
<Kilos> kickoff application launcher
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos and the rest
<ThatGraemeGuy> is that the K button, bottom left?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> the one where you start everything
<mazal> Oom Kilos broke something this time hehehehe :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> mazal: what did you break?
<mazal> Nothing yet today
<mazal> But it's still early
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh you say i broke something
<Kilos> no man it works but looks yucky
<Kilos> kde has so manythings where you can change stuff you need a lotta brain to remember what you did where
<Kilos> wbb going back to unity
<Symmetria> hey all
<nlsthzn> *morning*
<mazal> Anybody know where in the MATE desktop do you find user account management ? Can't find it anywhere
<Kilos> lol you using mate?
<Kilos> on old buntu it was the third thing top left
<Kilos> mate has included the third one in the first one i think
<Kilos> under system or something
<mazal> It's not under system or control panel
<Squirm> from the menu
<Squirm> Administration -> Users and Groups
<mazal> There's no such option under the Administration menu Squirm 
<Squirm> I have MATE and I see it :P
<mazal> Oi , that means my MATE is also broken :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there is a way to get it to show more
<Kilos> startup apps or something
<Squirm> mazal: from cli, `mate-users-admin`
<mazal> I wanted to make a print screen off the menu to show you guys , but prt scr also don't work
<mazal> " command not found "
<Squirm> It doesn't print screen on a menu
<Squirm> I tried it now
<Squirm> mazal
<Squirm> install mate-system-tools
<Squirm> $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/mate-users-admin
<Squirm> mate-system-tools: /usr/bin/mate-users-admin
<mazal> installing
<mazal> Aha , now it's there. Thank you Squirm :)
<Kilos> Squirm, is the mate go to man
<Kilos> Maaz, squirm ++
<charl> good morning
<mazal> Hi charl
<charl> hi mazal 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi charl 
<mazal> Anyway I  can see who or what this server is ? HUBBARD.CLUB.CC.CMU.EDU
<mazal> My pc keeps sending data out to that addy
<Kilos> hmm... been there
<Kilos> Maaz, google HUBBARD.CLUB.CC.CMU.EDU
<Maaz> Kilos: "CMU Computer Club" http://www.club.cc.cmu.edu/ :: "#12563 (IRC got in hung state) – Adium Trac" https://trac.adium.im/ticket/12563 :: "Bare-Faced Messiah: Chapter 11" http://www.xenu.net/archive/books/bfm/bfm11.htm :: "Bare-Faced Messiah: Chapter 9" http://www.xenu.net/archive/books/bfm/bfm09.htm :: "Colorado Mesa University - 2013 Football Roster"
<Maaz> http://www.cmumavericks.com/roster.aspx?path=football :: "Rotary Club of Warren (Ohio)" http://…
<mazal> Looks like it's that CMU Computer Club
<mazal> Why would my pc be sending data there
<Symmetria> zomg, dell just announced a new 28" 4k res monitor for under a thousand dollars
 * Symmetria drools all over himself
<Kilos> mazal, i think i had that before as well and someone helped me stop it
<mazal> How am I gonna stop that one ?
<Kilos> one of the clever guys gotta give advise
<Kilos> ill try remember
<mazal> I've never even been to their site
<Kilos> it just happened here too
<Kilos> dunno how we stopped it
<Symmetria> http://41.190.141.13/
<Symmetria> what do you guys get from that
<Kilos> have you got gufw
<mazal> Symmetria, a speed test thingy with garbled graphics
<Symmetria> mazal lol I meant, what speed results 
<Symmetria> are they reasonable results 
<Kilos> 1.55mb/s
<Kilos> and .09 up
<mazal> Yes mine is the same as on other speed test site
<Symmetria> kilos what kinda line?
<Kilos> 3g
<Symmetria> mazal *HRM* now thats very good news, cause I would have expected less because the server is a LOT further away
<Symmetria> it means what we've done is working :)
<Symmetria> lol, that server is sitting in uganda 
<mazal> Kewl
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
 * Kilos greets superfly 
<Kilos> maybe second time?
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Vince-0: 
<superfly> (hi)
<Vince-0> suup
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<psyatw> hi superfly
<Vince-0> whatsuup
<superfly> hi psyatw
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> I need a holiday
<psyatw> hi Squirm
<psyatw> I have just had holidays
<Squirm> lucky you
<psyatw> and I really needed them too
<Squirm> I've been at work for a whole 2 days already!
<Squirm> my 3 weeks wasn't enough :/
<Squirm> actually I lie, it was too much for the amount of money I earn :/
<Squirm> So I didn't really do much
<Squirm> but I guess a break is a break
<psyatw> haha
<psyatw> yeah
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<charl> Symmetria: i get 11mbps down and 19 mbps up
<charl> psyatw: how's it going
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<psyatw> charl, I am doing fine now, I slept a lot last night after arriving here yesterday morning
<psyatw> charl, and you?
<charl> oh you are back in poland?
<charl> i'm doing really well
<psyatw> yes, I took the bus Monday afternoon in the The Hague
<psyatw> you should really come and see Poland for yourself when you get the chance
<psyatw> it´s not as bad as people think it is
<charl> i'm sure but i need to get some time and my travel list of long
<charl> next up is actually brussels for me
<charl> (fosdem)
<psyatw> I wanted to go to Paris during these past holidays
<psyatw> but I didn´t have enough money for that
<psyatw> actually a whole day in Eindhoven was quite expensive for me mostly because of the high price of train tickets in the Netherlands
<psyatw> and yes, I would like to go to FOSDEM too
<Vince-0> luckeee
<confluency> How bad do people think it is? ;)
<confluency> Jeez. It's not Belarus. :P
<Kilos> wbb
<charl> confluency: no offense but poland is not actually known to be a wealthy country
<confluency> Poland has received a lot of financial support from the EU. And it's generally a lot better-off than its neighbours to the east.
<confluency> Poles emigrate to the UK -- but a lot of people from furtehr east emigrate to Poland. ;)
<confluency> From a development point of view it's probably better-off than ZA -- I think I worked out at some point that the GDP is abut the same (but ZA doesn't receive EU aid :/).
<psyatw> oh and don´t underestimate Belarus either
<psyatw> http://www.rferl.org/content/belarus-china-industrial-park-/25055422.html
<psyatw> http://www.development.by/advantage/
<psyatw> confluency, I am having quite a comfortable life over here in Poland, I would only like my salary to be a bit higher than what it is now :)
<psyatw> hi nlsthzn
<psyatw> hi mazal
<mazal> Hey psyatw 
<nlsthzn> salute
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> no word yet uncle Kilos .... grrrrr
<Kilos> gotta try find zte cellc modem firmware and flash the thing
<Kilos> works straight off on buntu but ian needs it to work on win as well
<Kilos> oh well
<Kilos> as long as you are well thats fine
<charl> confluency: that is exactly what is controversial - why do we (netherlands, germany, etc) have to pay for the poles and the greeks
<charl> confluency: in the long term, it *might* pay off *if* they get their act together
<charl> confluency: but right now we are just seeing our tax money going off to foreign countries
<confluency> The Poles weren't ever quite as badly off as the Greeks. :P
<charl> that is very true, but nevertheless
<charl> or the irish, for that matter
<charl> or the portuguese etc
<Vince-0> the entire fiat banking system is designed to create debt
<Vince-0> the US and the EU are effed and it will only get worse
<confluency> Arguably for the same reason as our (middle-class people's) tax money goes to people who are less well-off. Because that's how society works.
<charl> the difference is, the money stays in the country and circulates in the country
<confluency> What's a "country"?
<charl> netherlands, germany etc those are countries
<confluency> I was being sarcastic.
<Vince-0> a man made concept
<confluency> The whole point of the EU is that people from the EU can live and work elsewhere in the EU. It is designed to erase borders to some extent.
<charl> yeah but in practise that is complete nonsense
<charl> because if i live i germany i can live and work there but i can not participate in german elections
<confluency> And if you do that, it kind of behooves you to look after the less-well-off parts of your giant economic region.
<charl> they might give me *some* benefits but i still am not german
<confluency> They haven't removed *all* national boundaries, but it's a good start.
<charl> good is rarely what i would call it
<confluency> If you live there for long enough, you can apply for citizenship.
<charl> just as in any other country outside the EU
<confluency> Do you have citizenship in another EU country?
<charl> me, no
<charl> the only difference for me is i can go to germany or belgium or wherever without having to first go through border control and exchange currency
<confluency> It's not quite the same thing, then. If someone from e.g. France lives and works in Germany they can't vote there, but they can vote in France (and thus they have some control over what happens in the EU and thus Germany). How is your situation any different in the EU than it would be if you lived in the US, or Kazakhstan?
<charl> that's exactly my point
<charl> it isn't
<charl> so what makes the EU special then... just that i can live and work in another EU country without needing a visa
<charl> that is literally where it stops
<confluency> Yes, but you were complaining that you can't vote in Germany as if this was in some way connected to the way the EU is set up. You're in the same situation as you would be in any other country of which you are not a citizen.
<charl> no you are missing the point
<charl> what i was trying to show you is that this whole "one europa" thing is crap
<charl> you still very much have different countries, each with their own culture, own language, own economic situation
<confluency> Obviously it isn't literally a single country. But it has broken down some economic barriers.
<charl> perhaps, and created new ones in the process
<confluency> And it makes sense that if you have reasonably free trade and free movement of your workforce you should also support weaker member states financially.
<charl> that's the part i don't get, why?
<confluency> Otherwise you will have a mass exodus from those states and weaken them further. c.f. massive migration to cities from the Eastern Cape in ZA.
<charl> well that's exactly what we are seeing right now in any case
<confluency> Because it's the right thing to do? Because you are reaping the benefits of a massive educated workforce coming to wealthier members to work?
<charl> massive educated workforce? really?
<confluency> From the former Eastern Bloc states? yes.
<charl> i would like to see the statistics
<confluency> charl: Here you go: https://www.iser.essex.ac.uk/publications/working-papers/iser/2012-22
<charl> confluency: thanks, looking
<confluency> You can find more data by googling stuff like "education level eu immigrants" (obviously without quotes). There are other papers and studies.
<confluency> I was focusing on the UK, but you can probably find statistics for Germany. The immigration profile is probably slightly different there because it's further east and easier to get to.
<charl> yeah you see this is the type of stuff i really do not like
<charl> We find that compared to EU15 immigrants, EU8 immigrants are more likely to be
<charl> male, married and to have dependent children. They also seem to be negatively selected in
<charl> terms of education.
<charl> i'm not gonna paste the rest of the paragraph but this is what i don't want to read
<charl> so much for all the "massive educated workforce"
<confluency> Maybe you should read the rest of the paper.
<charl> i only scanned through some of it now, but i'll read through the rest of it later
<charl> regarldess, i am not against immigration, especially considering i'm half-immigrant myself
<charl> anything in particular i need to look at?
<confluency> A lot of the education I'm talking about is represented by qualifications that are not recognised in the UK, which the paper acknowledges in several places. 
<charl> that makes it hard to draw conclusions
<charl> but it's not just about education, read the rest of that paragraph
<Kilos> hmm... i need some help please
<Kilos> www.techytalk.info/disable-virtual-cd-rom-drive-with-built-in-software-on-huawei-and-zte-gsm-modem-devices/
<Kilos> im in the terminal and changed the serial device but cant hit save
<Kilos> must save as dfl but i dunno how
<Kilos> ctrl+o dont work
<Kilos> nm ian found it ty
<tumbleweed> superfly: moved the ubuntu-za site to the new CLUG server, but it doesn't seem very happy
<inetpro> Kilos: technically you don't need minicom
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> GNU screen should suffice
<Kilos> xp and win7 dont see the modem inetpro 
<inetpro> unfortunately can't help now
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> linux sees it fine
<charl> Kilos: i can recall an issue a number of years ago with an e220
<charl> something about the usb flash drive read-only interface interfering with the usb modem capabilities
<charl> there was a workaround but it was so many years ago i can't recall it
<Kilos> my e220 works kiff except for timeout if im innactive for to long
<charl> afaik i got it somewhere off launchpad under a bug report
<charl> ah i see
<Kilos> i flashed it and put mobile parner firmware in place of vodastuff
<charl> oh you replaced the firmware?
<Kilos> its this zte of ians that dont work on windows
<Kilos> yessir
<charl> ah ok that i have no experience with
<Kilos> the e220 is lekker for downloading iso's because i get up to 580kB/s with it
<charl> it's a all round good modem, i used to use one as well, it worked gteat
<charl> *great
<charl> i once got almost 2mbps if i remember correctly, somewhere in pretoria
<Kilos> yeah as i say its only the timeout i gotta sort still
<Kilos> wow
<charl> i never really left it on for too long
<charl> back in those days i used to have a few hundred megabytes monthly limit
<Kilos> but if i want to stay online then i use my old arab modem
<charl> which model is that?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> its an stc alcatel
<Kilos> from saudi arabia
<Kilos> cant do over 320 kB/s but never disconnects
<Kilos> 2mb/s is slow man
<Kilos> mine is in bytes per sec
<theblazehen> hey Kilos, everyone else
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<charl> wb psychicist 
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> how's it going
<theblazehen> hey charl good and you?
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> ty charl 
<psychicist> bbl
<Gotango> Hi Kilos
<Gotango> The dvd arrived , i will fetch it at the post office tomorrow. Hope ubuntu is good to me.
<Kilos> ohi Gotango has it arrived?
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> it will be
<Gotango> Yeah it actually arrived this morning , i couldve had it now, but only checked the post this evening
<Gotango> I will wana do a dual boot though , and not lose win7 until i know 12.04 works as expected
<Gotango> Thanks again :)
<Kilos> happy to hear it got there. we are here if you need help
<Kilos> and if after you have it going you stay away here ill send the mafia after you
<Gotango> Aslong as i have an internet connection lol. I dont have irc on another device
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> lol , no not the mafia! Okay okay i will stay promise :D
<inetpro> Kilos: by the way, that fix may not work for windows
<Kilos> yeah inetpro it still wont install anything to 7
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> they built these things with a usb drive exactly for the purpose of windows
<Kilos> ive even downloaded 2 kindsa firmware at over 40m each and they in spanish and the go button is greyed out
<inetpro> that usb drive normally contains the drivers that are necessary for windows
<Kilos> ya most modems open an install window on plugin
<Kilos> this one dont
<Kilos> but it connects first time with ubuntu
<inetpro> so you still want to continue doing that hack?
<Gotango> Hey inetpro
<Kilos> i dunno what to do inetpro ian needs it to work on win
<Gotango> Is this hack about me Kilos
<Kilos> no about a zte mf 190 modem
<Gotango> Oh okay
<Kilos> i even mailed zte and they say take it to where you bought it
<Kilos> no online help available without joining some other group
<Kilos> inetpro, what does that hack do?
<inetpro> disable virtual CD-ROM drive
<Kilos> i ran some of it now 7 sees it as storage device and no modprobe in 7
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> it's a USB thingy?
<Kilos> so i think that hack helped some
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> I'm not sure whether it will work but try the following
<inetpro> sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB0
<Kilos> one of the longish ones not fat like e220
<Kilos> what will that do
<inetpro> were you able to issue AT commands with minicom?
<Kilos> it works here
<Kilos> only the first one
<Kilos> then it ran for hours doing i dunno what 
<inetpro> so you did get a response after issuing: AT^U2DIAG=0
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> some query and ok 
<Kilos> oh no the other one
<inetpro> which one?
<Kilos> oh those were command not found
<Kilos> i find lotsa stuff to make it work in linux but it does, thats where ians prob was he bought it quite a while back and ran with kde till now now he needs it to work on win
<inetpro> Kilos: the AT command is just a Hayes command typically used for dialup modems 
<Kilos> they said command not found
<Kilos> didnt try sudo though
<Kilos> never said niks about permissions
<inetpro> you need minicom or GNUS screen to connect to the modem before issuing the command
<inetpro> GNU screen
<inetpro> or any of the other modem softwares
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> im rebooting to ubuntu
<Kilos> there
<Kilos> not here
<inetpro> the AT command "AT^U2DIAG=0" is effectively supposed to change the configuration of the modem to disable the virtual CD-ROM drive
<Kilos> i first gotta think how to find where it is
<inetpro> where what is?
<Kilos> usb 0 or 1 or 2
<inetpro> most likely 0
<inetpro> sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB0
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> ok im on from there too
<Kilos-> here be me
<inetpro> what do you get when you type: sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB0
<inetpro> obviously with the modem attached
<Kilos-> sudo: screen: command not found
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> aptitude install screen
<Kilos-> must i install screen
<Kilos-> ah
<inetpro> one of the first things I always install
<Kilos-> i see a terminal witha white block
<inetpro> can't live a day without screen
<Kilos-> ive only used screen with QA on host
<inetpro> just type 'AT' and ENTER without the quotes
<Kilos-> nothing
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos-> white block only
<inetpro> press Ctrl+a and then press k
<Kilos-> flashing white block
<inetpro> ain't working
<Kilos-> same
<Kilos-> really kill this window?
<inetpro> press Ctrl+a then leave it and then press k
<inetpro> \yes
<inetpro> kill it
<Kilos-> ok gone
<inetpro> it's not talking to the modem correctly
<inetpro> minicom will most likely also not work
<Kilos-> you sure its on /dev/ttyUSB0 not 2
<inetpro> well you can try
<superfly> inetpro: shouldn't that be AT+ not AT^ ?
<Kilos-> in minicom it had me change ttyUSB8 to USB2
<superfly> Kilos-: don't use minicom, use cutecom
<Kilos-> lemme install cutecom
<inetpro> Kilos: try it
<superfly> it's a GUI serial terminal
 * superfly wrote his own serial terminal, but that's a little more involved to get working
<inetpro> screen should work if you have the correct device
<Kilos-> how do i see which usb port its in
<inetpro> ahh mine works with /dev/ttyUSB0
 * inetpro tried with my old Vodacom stick
<Kilos-> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 19d2:0082 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM 
<inetpro> if you press just 'AT' and ENTER you should get a OK response
<Kilos-> thatslsusb but tell me
<Kilos-> AT: command not found
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<inetpro> connect with screen first
<inetpro> or with cutecom as suggested by superfly
<Kilos-> ive opened cutecom
<inetpro> really doesn't matter what terminal emulator you use, as long as it works
<inetpro> I find screen very simple and easy to use, even for configuring routers and switches
<Kilos-> dunno what to do there
<Kilos-> ticked open device and nothing happened
<inetpro> this VC usb stick of mine is also "ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM"
<Kilos-> ian says they same
<Kilos-> maybe model diffs only
<Kilos-> mf190 here
<Kilos-> dunno what to do in cutecom
<superfly> Kilos-: it might be on /dev/ttyACM0
<superfly> and you want to connect at 115200
<Kilos-> ok lemme try that
<Kilos-> no acmo
<Kilos-> shows ttyS0 to S3
<Kilos-> 115200 shows
<inetpro> superfly: needs to connect as root / sudo
<superfly> no, you need to be part of the "dialout" group
<inetpro> ahh, true
<superfly> part of my day job is dealing with GSM modems :-D
<Kilos-> whew id go mad
<superfly> Kilos-: they aren't your modems
<superfly> these are custom modems that we write software for
<Kilos-> thats even worse superfly 
<Kilos-> aha
<superfly> but all modems, including the old dialup modems, use the AT command set
<inetpro> cool Kilos, he's the right dude to talk to
<Kilos-> what do i do in cutecom to get stuff going
<superfly> Kilos-: first, you need to find the right port
<inetpro> superfly: I am not in the dialup group by default
<Kilos-> i tried all and ticked open device but none did
<Kilos-> mustnt it be offline
<superfly> doesn't matter
<Kilos-> ok
<superfly> inetpro: no, you're not, hence either sudo, or join dialout and reboot
<Kilos-> why i aint got acmo
<inetpro> just saying
<superfly> Kilos-: I don't know, it's just another serial device name that sometimes works
<Kilos-> only ttyS0-3
<superfly> Kilos-: our devices at work show up as ttyUSB0, but other devices show up as ttyACM0
<Kilos-> eish
<Kilos-> murphy back here
<Kilos-> can i put that at command in cutething
<Kilos-> AT did nothing
<Kilos-> Could not open /dev/ttyS3
<Kilos-> sigh
<Kilos-> inetpro, if you plug yours into a win machine does it offer to install anything?
<inetpro> Kilos: win machine? What is that?
<Kilos-> windows 7 or xp man
 * inetpro don't want to see no win machine in his house
 * Kilos- passes email addy over
<inetpro> seriously, I don't have one
<Kilos-> man i need to find whats not working before i get the 4lb out
<Kilos-> i thought all modems off install software
<Kilos-> offer
<inetpro> doesn't it work for XP?
<Kilos-> nope
<inetpro> win7 I can understand but XP it should just work
<Kilos-> lemme go off on other pc. xp is there
<Kilos> ai and change modems over too
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos--> it offered to install stuff 5 times in xp
<Kilos--> but then still shows they not installed in device manager
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos--> sjoe now ian is trying to update or install the drivers manually
<inetpro> mot sure it will show in device manager
<Kilos--> yeah it shows 4 times with yellow question marks
<inetpro> Kilos--: most of the times you have to reboot windows after installing a new device
<inetpro> anyway, I found another page
<inetpro> Using a ZTE MF180 on GNU/Linux with wvdial http://christian.amsuess.com/tutorials/zte_mf180/
<inetpro> but that may also not help for windows
<inetpro> just has a bit more info
<inetpro> and all this is no longer needed on a modern linux
<Kilos--> ya even my maverick just connects with it
<Kilos--> im gonna try the firmware update on xp
<Kilos--> im gonna try let windows find its drivers online so need to steal this modem too
<Kilos--> wbb if i can\
<Kilos--> otherwise sleep tight all and ty for the help pro and fly
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> now i gonna try find how to flash the thing
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu releases
<Maaz> 4.10-Warty Warthog 5.04-Hoary Hedgehog 5.10-Breezy Badger 6.04-Dapper Drake 6.10-Edgy Eft 7.04-Feisty Fawn 7.10-Gutsy Gibbon 8.04-Hardy Heron 8.10-Intrepid Ibex 9.04-Jaunty Jackalope 9.10-Karmic Koala 10.04-Lucid Lynx 10.10-Maverick Meerkat 11.04-Natty Narwhal 11.10-Oneiric Ocelot 12.04-Precise Pangolin 12.10-Quantal Quetzel 13.04-Raring Ringtail 13.10-Saucy
<Maaz> Salamander
<Kilos> sleep tight night owls
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-09
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: you ok?
<Kilos> morning inetpro yes ty and you
 * inetpro is good thanks
<Kilos> i was watching dragon wars
<inetpro> just noticed you going to sleep at half past midnight
<Kilos> found one solution for ian
<Kilos> ya man i tried everything with that zte
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> im using it now but it cant be seen with any windows
<Kilos> so now he will take my arab modem which works anywhere and ill his zte here and keep investigating
<Kilos> something is wrong in the software in it
<Kilos> installs in xp but dont work
<Kilos> but works too kiff with ubuntu just slower than e220 but same about as the arab modem
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hui
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> :) good morning Oom
<plustwo> o/ all
<Kilos> Vince-0, hui=human user interface???
<plustwo> Kilos: whadup?
<Kilos> same old- different day
<Kilos> i see what peeps with uncapped net do
<Kilos> 379G of movies on external
<theblazehen> morning guys
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Gotango 
<Gotango> Hey Kilos , i got the DVD
<Gotango> Hey theblazehen
<Gotango> I tried the live cd and ubuntu seems to run smoothly
<Gotango> I clicked on an icon for installation. I got stuck with the partition thing. Should i create a new partition, since i dont wana lose windows ?
<Gotango> Device for boot loader installation :
<Gotango> /dev/sda ATA WDC  WD1600BEKT-6 (160.0 GB)
<Gotango> /dev/sda1 Windows 7 (loader)
<Gotango> /dev/sda2 Windows 7 (loader)
<Gotango> /dev/sda3 Windows Vista (loader)
<Gotango> /dev/sda4
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> if you gonna run alongside dont partition
<Gotango> I mean partition table
<Kilos> just let ubuntu do its thing
<Kilos> you should then get an optiong to resize how much space each os uses
<Gotango> It didnt gave me that option to run it alongside windows
<Kilos> hmm...
<Gotango> It gave only 2 options 1: Erase disk and install ubuntu 2: Something else . I chose something else
<Gotango> Which brought me to the partition table 
<Kilos> ok now i know where you are
<Kilos> but its shoulda given the option to run alongside
<Kilos> hmm...
<Gotango> It didnt
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> have you got a large usb stick or an external drive
<Gotango> I installed from the icon on the desktop. Should i rather do it from ubuntu boot menu
<Gotango> nope
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> hi Gotango 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Gotango> hi charl
<charl> hi plustwo, theblazehen 
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<theblazehen> hey charl!
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> you let it boot up and didnt go with the install option
<Kilos> you went the try option
<Gotango> I left it and it started the live cd
<Gotango> yes
<Gotango> Should i choose the installation option in that menu ?
<Kilos> ya reboot and go with the install option
<Kilos> then you should get the run alongside option
<Gotango> Okay will try that
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<theblazehen> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen!
<Gotango> Kilos i tried again and again, it still gives only 2 installation options
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ok wait a bit
<Kilos> lemme think
<Kilos> easier if i was looking at it
<Kilos> how important is all the win7 stuff?
<charl> Kilos: what win7 stuff?
<Gotango> When i try create a new partition it wants to delete the windows partitions
<charl> oh sorry i missed a part of the conversation
<Kilos> as in have you got a backup and can reinstall
<Gotango> Well i need some windows programs still, and got lots of files 
<Kilos> he has a remastersys dvd but it dont give the option to run alongside windows
<Gotango> Atleast until i get to replace the windows versions of those programs with the linux equavilent
<Gotango> Nope i dont
<Gotango> Do you mean windows OS backup
<Kilos> lets hear what charl says but i would backup all windows stuff to somewhere then reinstall windows but only give it a certain size of the drive to use
<Kilos> as i have on here, i install windows to the first 20g of the drive and ubuntu on the rest
<Gotango> I cant backup windows i dont have a windows cd
<charl> just read the earlier conversation
<Kilos> oh my
<charl> so you are running both vista and windows 7 on there?
<Gotango> Thats why i want ubuntu incase windows crashes
<Gotango> Atleast then i will have a backup OS
<Gotango> Nope charl only windows 7
<Kilos> i coulda sent you a windows dvd as well
<Kilos> but now broke
<Kilos> oh wait
<charl> Gotango: can't you backup all your files and applications without needing a windows cd?
<Gotango> Nah Kilos i wana ditch windows, but thanks though
<charl> how much free space do you have on that drive?
<Kilos> charl, he can run live buntu and use gparted to resize the windows hey
<charl> he should be able to, but be *very* careful resizing drives
<charl> partitions i mean
<charl> first make sure you have *everything* you need off that partition backed up
<charl> because it *can* (shouldn't, but can) go wrong
<Kilos> Gotango, there is a cure for windows problems
<Gotango> Yes i can charl on a few dvds, but only media files 
<Kilos> all of them
<charl> but yes, if you don't have enough free space left, resize with gparted http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-resize-partition
<Gotango> I got 77 GB free space
<Kilos> i have use gparted for that and didnt give probs
<charl> that should be plenty enough, just install ubuntu on that then
<charl> don't resize unless you must
<Gotango> So charl , do i have to create a new partition then
<charl> yes
<charl> two partitions - ext4 and swap
<charl> and then you still need to install a boot loader
<Gotango> Hmm, okay, but how do i backup the windows partitions
<Kilos> 2 parts /root and /home
<charl> the configuration of the boot loader should automatically detect your windows partitions and allow you to boot into them
<Kilos> oh and swap
<Kilos> so 3
<charl> Gotango: external hard drive, drive clone, etc
<charl> if you want to fully backup the partitions
<Gotango> Okay i think i understand
<charl> Kilos: you don't need separate partitions for / and /home, that's optional
<Kilos> ya but good to have separate home
<charl> back in the day we used norton ghost but now there are tools like http://clonezilla.org/
<Symmetria> heh I find myself in the unique position of arguing that someone is overspeccing something ;p
<Kilos> unless you just install to the spare and let ubuntu decide
<Symmetria> lol, we're building a mirror server, for the love of all things holy I don't need an entire equilogix storage system for it
<charl> what's that, a san?
<charl> here we used a nexenta but the thing wasn't performing the way it should
<Gotango> Thanks guys , i think i will try backing up as much needed personal files as i can. Then install ubuntu and create a new partition for it. If windows breaks i dont care
<Kilos> Gotango, listen
<Kilos> first backup what you can
<Kilos> then boot from that dvd
<Kilos> then ask here and ill explain the resizing thing
<Kilos> you boot like you did first time into the try ubuntu option
<Gotango> Yip Kilos thats what i wana do. Any idea why ubuntu dont give the run alongside windows menu option ?
<charl> if he has 77gb free space he should be fine
<charl> what i am worried about is exactly that - why does ubuntu not detect it
<Kilos> no maybe its something in the remastersys design
<charl> and if ubuntu does not detect windows then will it configure grub correctly
<charl> you might need to manually mess around getting grub sorted later :(
<Kilos> what is important on win7 there Gotango ?
<Kilos> media only?
<Gotango> hmm what is a grub charl ? Is that like a command line thing
<Kilos> grub is the boot loader
<Kilos> what lets you decide to boot from ubuntu or win 
<charl> i said "he" - Gotango is that he or she
<Gotango> Yip Kilos and programs i use in web design like mysql, php runtimes, appengine, java python etc, I will have to replace that with the linux equavilent 
<Kilos> ubuntu has mysql
<Gotango> Oh thanks
<charl> yeah you should be able to run all of that under linux fine
<Kilos> while you looking
<charl> interesting that you work with appengine - i used to do appengine development a number of years ago
<Kilos> Maaz, google web design apps for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "webapps - WIll Web Apps be backported to 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/190922/will-web-apps-be-backported-to-12-04 :: "Web Development in Ubuntu 12.04, I don't want to go back to ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/136822/web-development-in-ubuntu-12-04-i-dont-want-to-go-back-to-windows :: "php - Setting up web application on Ubuntu
<Maaz> Server 12.04 results in ..." http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18000400/setting-up-web-app…
<Gotango> But i wanted to run windows alongside ubuntu until i got all those programs replaced 
<Kilos> you can man
<Gotango> and then finally trash windows 7
<Kilos> boot from dvd
<charl> Gotango: what you can also consider is running ubuntu inside a VM, if your hardware is up to it
<Gotango> Thats nice charl :)
<Kilos> then go the partitioning way
<charl> use virtualbox or something, then you can run linux and win paralell
<Kilos> nope old lappy charl 
<charl> ok nvm then :)
<charl> appengine is awesome but it also makes you dependent on google
<Gotango> Just the partition thing got me worried now. I still need windows
<Kilos> Gotango, just boot from dvd then get to partitioning
<Kilos> then charl  will help you make the partitions
<Gotango> Thats true charl. I mostly use appengine to store data from mobile apps via ajax
<Kilos> so you will install only to that free space and not touch win
<Kilos> and dont need to worry about saving windows stuff
<Gotango> So if i create a new partition then what do i enter. Ubuntu got /home instead of C:\
<charl> i would just make two partitions, one swap and one ext4 partition and mount it to /
<charl> (root partition)
<Kilos> ycan you come online same time
<charl> you *can* do a separate /home partition but personally i never bother
<charl> but you should be able to do all of that using the standard ubuntu partitioning tool during the installation
<Symmetria> charl heh the equilogix is more than just a san
<Gotango> Okay, any tuts on creating a new partition ?
<Symmetria> its a rather high specification network storage system
<Symmetria> and it costs a fortune :)
<Symmetria> its 10gig ISCSI based 
<charl> Gotango: a little old, but: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/04/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<Kilos> if you tick all the goodies on the right of the parting tool you will see options for mount points etc
<charl> here's another http://athurion.hubpages.com/hub/Installing-Ubuntu-1204-LTS-with-customize-partition
<charl> Symmetria: sounds nice, and expensive :)
<Gotango> Thanks charl i will try that 
<Gotango> So will i be able to boot both windows and ubuntu after this partition create process?
<charl> that i can not guarantee, because that has nothing to do with the partitioning itself, but with the grub configuratio
<charl> *configuration
<charl> what normally happens is that ubuntu automatically detects your windows partitions and sets everything up for you
<charl> but in your case we already know that doesn't happen
<charl> what *could* happen is you could boot up and the next moment you can only boot into linux
<charl> then you have to manually configure grub to boot into your windows partitions
<Gotango> Yeah i dont know why it dont detect windows. And how will i be able to manually configure grub to boot into windows
<charl> ideally, it should work like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJDcyAncmRY
<charl> it should just autodetect everything
<charl> but since it hasn't done that already, maybe you will have to do it manually
<Kilos> superfly, you the gsm man. my e220 i have installed huawei's mobile partner on and it works. but in win it still opens the vmclight option and you can open the folder to see all thefile but cant delete them
<Kilos> he cant watch videos charl 500m data a month
<charl> if you do it manually you do it like this: http://superuser.com/questions/401331/how-to-add-windows-7-to-grub-menu
<charl> bah that is the suck
<charl> how do you people manage down there
<Kilos> so if you can help without links thats better
<charl> it's a little complicated to explain
<Kilos> met moeite they say
<charl> Gotango: you have a tool called update-grub
<Kilos> no man if he runs live and comes on here it should be easy to explain how to part
<charl> you execute it as root
<charl> yeah exactly
<charl> first get to that point and then let's help you
<Kilos> Gotango, when peeps say execute as root they mean use sudo at the start of the command
<Gotango> lol , yeah hopefully my unemploed status will change soon :)
<Gotango> Aah i see Kilos
<Kilos> charl, he is where i was when i started.  no linux experience i think
<Kilos> so if you give a command that needs root then use sudo for him
<charl> heh i have been doing this for too long :)
<Gotango> Wil have to see if ubuntu can run my usb modem first before i can use the internet there
<charl> what if you can't get onlie and you can't boot into windows
<charl> you only have one pc? that's risky
<Gotango> Yes charl. I will backup the stuff i need on dvd and then do the whole partition thing. If windows dont work anymore i'm fine with that. Hopefully ubuntu wont let me down
<charl> no i meant if you can't get online using 3g under ubuntu
<charl> it should work, but yeah everything should work, until it doesn't
<charl> ok i am holding thumbs for you :)
<Gotango> Thanks charl :) 
<Gotango> Anyway i will do all this in a few days time when i get a few dvds
<Kilos> just remember the upside down triangletop right is the network manager for mobile
<Gotango> So can i test to see now if ubuntu works with my usb modem in live cd ?
<Gotango> Thanks Kilos , i will look out for that :)
<charl> that's a great idea
<charl> do that first
<Kilos> yes boot from it and right click that triangle and add new mobile connection
<charl> sorry i have to get some work done bbl
<Gotango> Nice , i try that :)
<Gotango> Thanks again charl enjoy
<Symmetria> charl lol, regarding cost, like, 60 thousand pounds worth
<Gotango1> Yay! it works :)
<Kilos> cool
<Gotango1> It ran my usb modem no problems
<Kilos> wonderful
<Gotango1> Even detected cell c
<Kilos> normally everything in ubuntu just works
<Kilos> only here where murphy visits one struggles at times
<Gotango1> Now i know the primary thing works . Just the Other stuff i have to sort out and i will be a full ubuntu user :)
<Kilos> you can do everything in ubuntu apart from game
<Symmetria> I disagree :) 
<Symmetria> (sorry but I do)
<Gotango1> Kilos is there a way to visually show the network is active , like when the internet is busy. I have that in windows and it helps me know when a program is using the web
<Symmetria> you can do a LOT in ubuntu (way better than in windows), but what you can't do isn't limited to gaming :)
<Kilos> lolo
<Kilos> ya Symmetria but you do other stuff
<Symmetria> kilos lol, so do a lot of people though :) 
<Kilos> he is a web designer
<Gotango1> I dont play much 3D games do ubuntu is fine for me
<Kilos> linux has lotsa web design tools
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, /usr/bin/vim
<Kilos> Gotango1, it should shows lines of signal strenght in that triangle
<Kilos> s/strenght/strength
<Gotango1> I need a icon that will flash everytime the internet is busy
<Gotango1> Nope not that Kilos
<Kilos> you want to see stuff
<Gotango1> It should flash when downloading web page 
<Kilos> ok sudo apt-get install iftop
<Gotango1> A network indicator type of program
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+t opens a terminal
<Gotango1> What is iftop
<Kilos> it shows data flow in and out and where to/from
<Gotango1> oh ok , is it big
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> look at the bottom of your launcher on the left, the should be ablack and white block with 4 sections
<Kilos> tick there and you can choose to run other things in a separate workspace
<Gotango1> It says iftop is already the newest version
<Kilos> i run iftop full time on my first desktop
<Kilos> ok then type in
<Kilos> sudo iftop -i ppp0
<Gotango1> It  shows a data usage window
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> good way to watch data if you arent uncapped
<Gotango1> Can it be put at the top where the battery icon is , so it flashes everytime the network is busy
<Gotango1> yeah true
<Kilos> you have more than one desktop so give it one
<Kilos> i use 10 workspaces
<Gotango1> How do i do that
<Kilos> look up
<Gotango1> Just see 4 screens
<Kilos> 11.49
<Kilos> yes tick on second one
<Gotango1> And then
<Kilos> then you have a clean workspace with no apps running there
<Gotango1> Then should i open iftop in there again
<Kilos> then you open something else on each one and dont have to minimise all the time like windows
<Gotango1> oh Okay
<Kilos> i leave iftop and another terminal on my first desktop everytime
<Gotango1> I wouldve liked a graphic at the top though that flashes everytime
<Kilos> and to go check what you have running you click on the black square that opens on the left when there is a terminal open
<Gotango1> but its okay i will search for a replacement in time, its not that important
<Kilos> there must be apps for that as well
<Kilos> there are cpu usage apps and lotsa stuff i dont use
<Kilos> once you have ubuntu installed you install synaptic and you can see millions of apps
<Kilos> thousands maybe
<Gotango1> The terminal icon wont open 
<Gotango1> When i click on it
<Kilos> if you are on another window then you will switch to the desktop with terminals running
<Gotango1> Btw why cant i scroll up in xchat to the top messages
<Kilos> also on the left you can right click remove all the libre office apps so your launcher isnt crouded
<Kilos> you need to set it to scroll back so many lines
<Kilos> but dont forget you are running off a dvd not a drive
<Kilos> so everything wont work as well as a running system
<Kilos> the dvd hasnt got logfiles on it
<Gotango1> oh okay i understand
<Gotango1> will cross those bridges when i get there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> once installed you get the full benefits
<Gotango1> lol 
<Kilos> the dvd is to grab you
<Gotango1> I cant find the black square thing to view system diagnostics
<Kilos> i dunno what that is
<Kilos> you are on the dvd not the drive
<Gotango1> oh lol, right sorry :)
<Kilos> there is no system stuff and other funny things on it
<Kilos> hi drussell hows you?
<Gotango1> Well i like how smooth 12.04 feels. I thought my cpy fan will go crazy lol , but it blowing a bit softer than on windows
<drussell> Kilos: good thanks, and yourself?
<Gotango1> Hi drussel
<Kilos> good ty drussell 
<Gotango1> cpu*
<Symmetria> water cooling ftw!
<Symmetria> lol my pc wouldnt function without liquid cooling, lol, infact I actually had to upgrade the liquid cooling system because the smaller one couldnt keep up
<Gotango1> lol Symmetria that must be a hardcore gaming block you got there
<Symmetria> Gotango1 heh, my pc is a little bit of an aberation ;p 
<Kilos> cpu=central processing unit
<Kilos> the pcs brains
<Symmetria> Gotango1 heh, I have a 6 core 3960K socket 2011 cpu, and those things run hot at the best of times 
<Symmetria> then add to that the 3 x GTX790 Ti video cards 
<Symmetria> and some fairly heavy OC'ing 
<Symmetria> and then in the case 6 x 4 terabyte disks generating a fair amount of heat
<Symmetria> things get warm :)
<Gotango1> Kilos, sound and videos plays well :)
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> Gotango1 http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/screens.jpg
<Gotango1> Aah that explains it Symmetria
<Gotango1> I dont have a browser here Symmetria. I'm sure your pc must be very hungry :)
<Gotango1> oh shoot , what is the command for iftop again Kilos
<Squirm> hey all
<Squirm> Gotango1: I think it's iftop
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Gotango1> Hey Squirm
<Kilos> sudo iftop -i ppp0
<Gotango1> Aah thanks :)
<Kilos> write it down
<Squirm> Symmetria: that's just unfair :/
<Gotango1> I am :)
<Kilos> save all commands you are given
<Squirm> but your TV is scew
<Squirm> it's annoying me
<Squirm> s/scew/skew
<Gotango1> I will Kilos, maybe i can find some more commands online aswell
<Squirm> iftop is fantastic
<Squirm> use it dailt
<Squirm> s/dailt/saily
<Squirm> s/saily/daily
<Kilos> there are many Gotango1 but dont just jump in and go mad
<Kilos> i keep the important ones
<Gotango1> lol i'm always carefull
<Gotango1> Yeah the important ones are fine for me
<Kilos> and anything you want to install thats not in synaptic ask here first
<Kilos> important to always try use what is in the repos
<Gotango1> I think i will have issues with mysql, php, python, java, netbeans kinda programs. Cause linux uses different system configurations for them
<Gotango1> But i'm sure you guys know all about how to make that process easy :)
<Kilos> not me
<Kilos> but others here work with all that stuff daily
<Kilos> i can get noobs going in ubuntu
<Gotango1> And you do it perfectly Kilos. thanks everything man :)
<Gotango1> Dont call the mafia if my network cuts out for too long though
<Kilos> you welcome man :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nets dont go down for more than 2 days
<Kilos> but ive been there at the 500m a month so understand
<Gotango1> Yeah true, well i'm happy to be part of the ubuntu team
<Kilos> great
<Squirm> I don't know if Ubuntu does netbeans
<Squirm> but everything else would be similar
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: Gotango1 is online with Ubuntu? 
<inetpro> Well done!
<Kilos> lol, makes me happy
<inetpro> Maaz: what is for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: How about some soup?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai! voda wrote read only stuff on the e220
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Goats cheese on crackers and a bowl of salad for you fat people
<Kilos> ai!
<Gotango1> I think so Squirm , but there are loads of IDE's out there
<Gotango1> Hey inetpro , yeah i'm runnig ubuntu from live cd. I'm glad the usb modem worked perfectly :)
<Gotango1> Kilos how do i check which programs are running. Something is downloading i dont know what it is i never clicked download anything
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> hasnt there been a popup thats says additional drivers are available?
<Gotango1> Nope
<Kilos> dont click anything till you have read it
<Kilos> what does iftop show
<Gotango1> I never clicked anything like that
<Kilos> ya man you windows peeps are so used to clicking to close stuff thats in your way
<Gotango1> Hmm now it stopped downloading 
<Gotango1> Well i was at the software center  looking if a default browser was in there . Then closed it , after a while it started downloading stuff
<Kilos> ya then it looks whats available
<Kilos> dont go there till you have installed
<Kilos> what you install from dvd goes away on reboot
<Gotango1> Okay cool
<Kilos> so wasted data
 * Kilos goes to eat
<Gotango1> Aah enjoy lunch :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> hi georgl mazal 
<mazal> Mirrag oom
<mazal> Ek het goeie nuus en slegte nuus
<Kilos> wat is gebreuk
<mazal> Nee , is reg. Ek het toe uiteindelik ge-reinstall
<Kilos> is die goeie nuus dat jy dit reg gemaak het
<mazal> Unity is nou weer reg
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Dis die goeie nuus
<Kilos> o o
<mazal> Die slegte nuus is , ek is terug op unity nou lol
<Kilos> nee man 12.04 unity is lekker
<mazal> Wel hy moet reg bly vir 3 maande tot 14.04
<Kilos> langer
<Kilos> tot 14.04 stabiel is
<mazal> Sal so einde Mei hom install
<Kilos> ek gaan wag tot support ophou
<Kilos> ek het niks van unity 13.04 gehou nie
<mazal> Nee sjoe , wil nie so lank sit met ou software nie
<mazal> Ek hoop net my 3rd party goed werk met 14.04 , baie het nie gewerk met 13.04 nie
<Kilos> as 14.04 nie my pas nie gaan ek dan net kde en ou maverick gebruik
<Kilos> maar kde 13.10 is lekker en baie vinnig
<Kilos> nlsthzn, wassup man you didnt even say hi
<Kilos> Gotango, just install it man and forget about win
<Kilos> save media only
<Gotango> Kilos i wana do that , but i got alot of icons graphics files and python , php , java software files , plus the media. I will have to back those up first on dvd. 
<Gotango> Am am compressing them all now in zip files so its easy to save 
<Kilos> good man
<mazal> Bye everyone
<Kilos> with 7zip or winzip
<Gotango> 7zip , winzip removed itself one day lol , had to install a new one
<Gotango> This win7 is buggy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all windows are buggy
<Kilos> yo somaunn where you been
<somaunn> Hi Kilos, was turning arround
<somaunn> too much Job to achieve
<somaunn> but now i'm back on the road
<Kilos> cool
<somaunn> HAPPY NEW YEAR to ALL
<Kilos> same there ty
<somaunn> so what's new here
<Kilos> meeting dates changed to last tuesday of each month
<Kilos> this next meet will be interesting
<Kilos> all about the net in za
<somaunn> Kilos: not getting you right, i was out for so long i'm totally lost here
<Kilos> monthly meetings 
<Kilos> used to be mondays
<somaunn> Oh yeah, so it now switched to every last tuesday of each month if not wrong !
<Kilos> yes
<somaunn> kilos, is it a bad things things if i say i'm actually using Fedora and not Ubuntu ?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> bad if you say you using win7 only
<somaunn> Win7 !!!  i stopped the use of that system on my laptop since almost a year
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> i use it
<somaunn> for work purposes i'm using Win8.1 but on company unit not my personal
<Kilos> to fill the first 20g of my faulty drive
<Kilos> eek
<somaunn> on my personal laptop runs fedora only 
<Kilos> with work one doesnt have much choice
<Kilos> why fedora?
<somaunn> i swtiched because i felt in love with gnome 3, was really in with unity but it never worked like a charm on my laptop
<Kilos> with rpm and yum
<Kilos> ha
<Kilos> ya unity upset many peeps
<somaunn> but there are also few reasons, like you said YUM and RPM yeah i found it easy to understand and maintain
<Kilos> good. wherever you are happy
<somaunn> in fact i'm learning a lot with that distro
<Kilos> learning is good
<somaunn> yeah u right
<somaunn> is frotzy arround these days ?
<Kilos> on #glug.za
<Kilos> hasnt been here for a long time
<somaunn> okay i see
<somaunn> did someone here tried Polari ?
<Kilos> not that ive heard, but not everyone tells what they doing
<somaunn> i'm currently testing Polari the new gnome irc client and found it useful
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i use xchat and konversation
<Kilos> dont need anything else
<Kilos> i had a short look at centos but didnt enjoy it
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> https://senior.ceng.metu.edu.tr/2008/hsbssmart/files2/User%20Manual.pdf
<ThatGraemeGuy> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> quick reboot after updates
<ThatGraemeGuy> hoping a weird issue is fixed
<Kilos> wow that was fast
<Kilos> oh 2 mins
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, SSDs rock :)
<Kilos> too expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> actual reboot is something like 20 secs
<Kilos> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> expensive yes, but i didn't pay for this laptop, so.... :)
<Kilos> takes 25 secs here just to get through bios
<Kilos> lovely
<Kilos> smile and enjoy it
<somaunn> Kilos: i've tried CentOS also but wasn't so impressive
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ill stay with ubuntu. if unity gets worse ill just use kde, that at least is getting better
<somaunn> on the other hand i was charmed by Zentyal 3.3 which brings a lot of good stuff into linux/opensource world
<somaunn> http://www.zentyal.org/server/#server-features
 * nlsthzn just got home and says:
<nlsthzn> "Hello"
<theblazehen> hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> good and you nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> flu'ish but kicking while the meds are taken :)
<theblazehen> ah kk:)
<nlsthzn> :)
<theblazehen> west europe! finally!
<theblazehen> oops...
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> what about us? :)
<nlsthzn> wrong channel|
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> oh and by the way - http://thepaperwall.com/wallpaper.php?view=2de5fce00671de8d611fdf7f9a58127556e2f9f9
<charl> oh, you are skindering about us
<charl> "those b@st@rds"
<theblazehen> nlsthzn, yeah || charl playing pandemic2, finally spread there :)
<charl> and you are happy about it
<charl> i don't like the sound of that one bit
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> I got the whole world!
<theblazehen> lol
<charl> oh we manage to resist you for the longest
<nlsthzn> I can't remember which of those games I had on my phone... loved killing off the human race... not sure why :p
<charl> nlsthzn: seek.help.
<theblazehen> charl, nope :p you were just 2nd..
<theblazehen> nlsthzn, http://pandemic3.com/pandemic3.swf
<charl> you are all sick in the mind
<nlsthzn> thanks for the link theblazehen ... yet     another            time                        sink                                    *sigh*
<nlsthzn> :p
<theblazehen> charl, pride myself on it ;) || lol nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> if you can't beat them, join them...
<nlsthzn> I make a mean bacteria...
<theblazehen> nlsthzn, parasite 4 lyfe!
<charl> please remind me to reconsider hanging out here... :)
<charl> somebody said you are defined by the company you keep
<theblazehen> ChanServ, lol
<nlsthzn> charl, stay it is happy hour in a moment
<theblazehen> charl*
<Kilos> so Gotango how far are you?
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> we just had a storm and 8mm rain yay
<Gotango> Evening Kilos. Well i reviewed all my files and it got to about 3 GB compressed. I can still reduce that to about 1.5GB i think. I dunno when i will be in town again to get a blank dvd. 
<Kilos> whew
<Gotango> Thats nice Kilos ,  :)
<Gotango> You sure need that rain
<Kilos> yeah we smile at any rain up here
<Gotango> Then i wish more rain for you up there
<Gotango> Well in this lappy HP got a HP_TOOLS drive. When i run ubuntu live cd i can view all the files in that drive. I am thinking if i put my backups in there will i be able to get all my files again from the HP drive after ubuntu installed
<Kilos> you can also use gparted to add a 5g partition at the end of the drive
<Kilos> then drag drop all files to there 
<Kilos> all from the live cd
<Gotango> Hmm sounds interesting but dunno how to do that
<Kilos> you can name that partition backup or storage or whatever
<Kilos> you in it now?
<Gotango> I need to do that from windows ofcourse
<Kilos> this is the official ubuntu help channel
<Gotango> Nope
<Kilos> you do everything from the live cd
<Gotango> Can i view all the drive C:\ files from live cd ?
<Kilos> you should be able to see everything in windows from the cd
<Gotango> oh great 
<Gotango> But when i try to install ubuntu i wants to remove all the partitions
<Gotango> it wants*
<Kilos> you leave the last new partition you make and can always save stuff there
<Kilos> i have a 40G /storage partition at the end of the drive
<Kilos> with ubuntu you decide what you want where
<Kilos> just never rush and click things without reading
<Gotango> if i make a partition with gparted from the live cd, will ubuntu still see that in the installation process
<Gotango> Yeah i always look before crossing the road
<Kilos> yes
<Gotango> Okay
<Kilos> you must just use gparted with care
<Kilos> i will need to run it here same time as you to see whatsup
<Gotango> I understand thanks
<Kilos> np
<Gotango> When do you wana do this
<Kilos> i cant visualise stuff
<Kilos> when it suits you
<Gotango> I will read a bit more on google. I see 1 GB swap is enough for 1GB ram , and 20GB for /home partition
<Kilos> yes
<Gotango> I can still increase the /home size at other times right ?
<Kilos> you have 77G
<Kilos> freespace
<Gotango> Its now 80 GB i deleted some files
<Kilos> minus 5 for /storage
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> how bid is the drive?
<Gotango> But i will lose windows anyway.
<Kilos> big
<Kilos> why?
<Gotango> 160GB i think
<Kilos> whew 
<Gotango> I dont have a windows cd
<Gotango> The ubuntu wont dual boot 
<Kilos> then why not make a 10g /storage part at the end save everything you want to there then install only ubuntu
<Kilos> it will dual if you want to man
<Gotango> It wont. Its gona delete the windows partitions when i install ubuntu
<Gotango> So that space will be wasted 
<Kilos> once ubuntu is installed in the freespace grub the bootloader will see windows is also there and give you the boot options
<Kilos> no space gets wasted man
<Kilos> its windows peeps that leave inactive free space that waste space
<Gotango> Kilos the windows bootloader partitions will be deleted by ubuntu, it wont see windows on the boot options
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> grub installs and still leaves the windows boot option there
<Kilos> i can boot win7 and ubuntu here
<Gotango> But windows wont have partitions assigned to it
<Kilos> windows sorts itself
<Gotango> You got the dual boot option i dont
<Kilos> you installing in the free space doesnt affect how windows runs
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i made a 20 part for windows and installed there then installed ubuntu in partitions on the rest of the drive
<Gotango> Okay nevermind. if it breaks it breaks , if it works it works. 
<Kilos> whatever windows wanted is still there
<Gotango> I'm willing to take the gamble
<Kilos> first save your stuff
<Kilos> then try gprated to change how much windows can use
<Gotango> Thats with gparted right 
<Kilos> gparted
<Kilos> then use gparted to resize
<Gotango> I wana do it without backup to external device
<Gotango> You said gparted will create a place for my files on the drive, then i can reach it with ubuntu when it  installed
<Kilos> ok then use gparted to make a /storage partition at the end of the drive and drag/drop everything there
<Kilos> then no externals or dvds necessary
<Gotango> okay i will do that, and for extra help save half my files to the HP_TOOLS drive aswell
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i dont understand what that drive is
<Kilos> is it and extra storage place in hp lappies
<Gotango> Its like a mini drive HP uses to backup windows type files. Helps with system recovery
<Kilos> size?
<Gotango> yes
<Gotango> 1.8 GB
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> can you see whats on there?
<Gotango> yeah i can put and view anything there
<Kilos> you cant mess in there if windows wants to see stuff there
<Gotango> like a memory card
<Kilos> ok
<Gotango> Did you include gparted in the dvd, i see its 52MB size
<Kilos> i cant remember 
<Kilos> but gparted you can run from the dvd
<Gotango> okay , if gparted is'nt there , i will go the HP_TOOLS way
<charl> hi
<charl> oh wait a minute
<charl> when you said free space
<charl> i was meaning unpartitioned space
<charl> not free space on a partition :)
<charl> i only realise now that was ambigious
<charl> i was like why do you even need to repartition then
<Kilos> gparterd isnt on the dvd?
<charl> afaik it isn't, you get a separate iso that only has gparted on it
<charl> or you need to install it inside the live environment
<Kilos> no man ubuntu cds have gparted on
<charl> oh maybe the new ones do in fact
<charl> it's been a while sorry :)
<charl> i usually just go for a clean instal
<Kilos> thats the partition tool that does you install partitioning
<charl> during the installer? ah i see
<charl> problem is i usually just do a clean install and let ubuntu do all the worrying so i don't know these things anymore :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well if he can save his stuff and do a clean install im sure ubuntu will have everything he needs
<charl> for a guy like him probably yes
<charl> assuming it's a guy, i never asked, could be a girl for all that i know
<Kilos> aqnd as a last resort run some windows thing in wine
<charl> nah wine is for drunks :P
<Kilos> but what do you use gothats isnt available in ubuntu
<Kilos> oh my he be gone
<Kilos> most likely booting from dvd
<charl> i still need to use microsoft office
<charl> and one other tool called beyond compare
<Kilos> if the remastersys dvd wants to make partitions then gparted must be there
<charl> that's it
<Kilos> what does ms office do that libreoffice cant
<Kilos> never been an office user so i dunno
<Kilos> wb Gotango1 
<Gotango1> Thanks Kilos
<Gotango1> How do i check if gparted is installed
<Kilos> tick top left launcher
<Kilos> type in gparted
<Gotango1> Okay
<Kilos> that white circle with the black ring in it
<Kilos> does it show below?
<Gotango1> I dont see a white circle with a black ring below, but gparted is open now
<Kilos> what do you see there at the top
<Kilos> anyway
<Kilos> tick on partition
<Gotango1> It gives a list of partitions on the disk
<Gotango1> okay
<Kilos> first what does it show
<Kilos> how many partitions
<Gotango1> It shows the main drive plus HP_TOOLS Plus SYSTEM Plus another HP_RECOVERY drive. 4 partitions
<Kilos> if you tick on one of the partitions then tick partition then resize you can drag the edge to what sixe you want
<Gotango1> Should i choose the biggest drive ?
<Kilos> the large main part with the free space is the one you want to resize
<Gotango1> ok
<Gotango1> I cant find where to edit the resize 
<Kilos> wait a bit lemme see
<Gotango1> okay
<Kilos> i think you drag the edge of it in the top bar
<Kilos> yes hover mouse to end of the partition and it will show 2 arrows looking either way
<Kilos> you drag it till you get the size you want
<Kilos> the freespace is in that large one hey?
<Gotango1> The mouse cant find any place that shows a hover with two arrows on the green border lines of the main drive
<Gotango1> yes free space is there
<Kilos> at the right of it hey?
<Kilos> hover mouse in the top bar of the popup window
<Gotango1> Yes the main drive selected , it dont show anything when i hover 
<Kilos> wow
<Gotango1> Nothing
<Kilos> does that top bar have an arrow at each end?
<Gotango1> Nope no arrow
<Kilos> eish
<Gotango1> Is it cause its ntfs that ubuntu cant resize it
<Kilos> ok close the popup
<Kilos> then tick once in the large partition so it lights up
<Kilos> where it says /dev/sda or whatever
<Gotango1> The arrow only lights up for the HP drives , not the main drive
<Kilos> mine shows the black arrow at each end of whatever partition i tick on and then partition resize
<Gotango1> Its disabled when i choose the main drive where the free space is on
<Gotango1> Not on mine
<Kilos> lemme just boot other pc from a cd
<Gotango1> Okay
<Kilos> why you got a 1 after nick
<Kilos> was it always there
<Gotango1> Gotango is a registered nick, so didnt wana type in the password here 
<Kilos> you dont have to man
<Kilos> oh well sort that when you got ubuntu installed
<Gotango1> Okay, Can i disable these glowing effects in ubuntu 2D 
<Kilos> mine show the arrows even when booting from cd
<Kilos> wait with that
<Kilos> you can enter the new size you want in text too
<Gotango1> Okay. But mine dont show an active arrow
<Kilos> so take off80g
<Gotango1> It dont wana resize that drive
<Kilos> that is make it 80g less
<Gotango1> What do you mean
<Kilos> that should then leave the freespace as a partition
<Gotango1> I cant delete any more stuff
<Kilos> what you see there as size of large partition
<Kilos> you said you have 80g freespace
<Gotango1> yes 
<Kilos> so make the large partition 80g less than what it is
<Kilos> what size does it give
<Gotango1> 131.75 GIB
<Kilos> so 131.75 minus 80
<Kilos> Maaz, 131.75-80
<Maaz> Kilos: 51.75
<Kilos> thats the size you type in there
<Gotango1> It does not show me a place to do the resize
<Kilos> then you should have 80g unused
<Gotango1> Only the small HP drives works
<Gotango1> yes 81.32 GIB unused
<Kilos> cant you delete the 131.75 and type in 51.75
<Gotango1> When i right click on that drive the delete option and all the others are disabled
<Kilos> why right click
<Gotango1> There is a key icon on that drive
<Kilos> whew
<Gotango1> So i guess its locked
<Kilos> look again for the drag resixe function
<Kilos> resize
<Kilos> i wonder if thats a hp thing or win7
<Kilos> i can resize all partitions
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Gotango1> Nothing.  Only Unmount , Manage flags , and Information menu items are enabled
<Gotango1> maybe windows locked the drive
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi Gotango1 
<Kilos> ubuntu should over ride everything
<Gotango1> hi psychicist
<Kilos> like im using an old ubuntu cd to do gparted on win7 and ubuntu
<Gotango1> It does'nt , still a lock icon on the drive
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> close gparted
<Gotango1> okay
<Kilos> open terminal
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+t
<Gotango1> open
<Kilos> sudo gparted
<charl> hi psychicist 
<Gotango1> What will that do
<psychicist> hi charl 
<Kilos> give you root powers in gparted
<Gotango1> okay
<Gotango1> Nope , still the lock icon , all options disabled
<Kilos> if that dont work you need help from one of the clever guys
<Kilos> eish
<Gotango1> Its ok i will use the HP_TOOLS drive
<Kilos> thats too small
<Kilos> oh and dvd
<Gotango1> Dont wana break the main drive to save a few files
<Gotango1> I can remove more stuff, and compress it to 1.5GB
<Kilos> ok save them then we go try the install partitioning tools
<Gotango1> I'm sure the ubutnu install wont touch the HP_TOOLS drive
<Kilos> do you have office installed
<Gotango1> Which office
<Kilos> iif its like a spare drive there and shows in gparted you decide what happens
<Kilos> msoffice
<Kilos> thats large
<Gotango1> Nope i dont have MSOffice
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> i was hoping for more space
<Kilos> hehe
<Gotango1> lol why is that an issue
<Kilos> we can go through the install partitioning once you saved the stuff you want
<Kilos> i used to squeeze windows tiny
<Kilos> but honestly i would now save what i want then let ubuntu use the whole drive on install then you dont have to do any partitioning
<Gotango1> Wait the HP_TOOLS shows in /dev/sda4 partition. Ubuntu will delete that partition
<Kilos> then with a running ubuntu we just need to get you all the tools you need to work with
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> get dvds
<Gotango1> eish
<Kilos> if you compress to 3g 1 dvd is fine
<Kilos> they take just under 4
<Kilos> what eish
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> id you want windows well go with the partitioning in the install setup man
<Kilos> if
<Gotango1> Still i need a dvd to save my stuff on 
<Kilos> tomorrow is fine
<Kilos> past my bedtime already too
<Gotango1> okay cool. 
<Kilos> and you need to rest from all the stress
<Kilos> hehe
<Gotango1> Lol true :)
<Gotango1> Sleep well 
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl> night Kilos 
<Kilos> night charl
<Kilos> tomorrow is another day
<theblazehen> night guys
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-10
<Kilos> hi Guest97734  have you been here before?
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm bduk1 
<Kilos> where were you last night Squirm i needed help
<Squirm> I'm always here Kilos
<Kilos> gparted off livecd couldnt resize partitions
<Squirm> you just have to say my nick
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<bduk1> Morning Kilos ,squirm and everyone else
<Squirm> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> im not used to things not working off livecd, have hp lappies got some lock you cant bypass
<Squirm> shouldn't have
<Squirm> I've never had an issue with gparted
<Squirm> what was the error?
<Squirm> and a dvd is 4.7Gb
<Kilos> we needed to resize parts to be able to install ubuntu on free space
<Squirm> it also depends where the free space on the drive is
<Kilos> it was in windows
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> I mean, on the actual drive
<Kilos> wasnt an unused part
<Kilos> oh
<Squirm> if you have <some free space> <Windows> <Some more free space>
<Squirm> you can't join the 2
<Kilos> oh you mean it must be a continous space
<Squirm> yes
<Kilos> but anyway the livecd didnt even offer to install alongside
<Squirm> what you could do(which would be very dangerous), is move the windows partition to the beginning
<Kilos> just showed partition options
<Kilos> but he is getting a dvd to save his stuff to, and should be here today sometime
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> i struggle if i cant see things in front of me
<Kilos> also maybe there is some way to unlock win7 to allow things
<Kilos> the resize option didnt have arrows whereby one could resize
 * Kilos cries
<mazal> No man entry for alias ? Ai
<Squirm> Kilos: Windows 7 shouldn't be the issue
<Kilos> maybe its a remastersys dvd that has something missing
<Kilos> ill move some stuff around here and see what i can find
<Squirm> but it's not going to break resising a harddrive
<Squirm> s/harddrive/partition
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> mazal, http://www.tenda.cn/tendacn/product/show.aspx?productid=410
<mazal> Now that looks very interesting Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> the adapter costs 200 bucks only
<Vince-0> G'day Ubuntu-ZA
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Gotango 
<Gotango> Hi Kilos and Vince-0
<theblazehen> morning guys
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Gotango> Morning theblazehen
<Gotango> Kilos i'm not sure about the HP tools files that has its own partitions. They will be wiped and i worry that the lappy will be buggy after ubuntu runs
<Kilos> yeah use a dvd to save stuff on rather
<Kilos> maybe the lappy wants that for its own use. i dont know enough about lappies to comment
<Gotango> Then i need to rebuild those partitions again, and SATA drives only allow 4 partitions
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> if you wipe windows and install ubuntu on the whole drive it will work
<Gotango> Hmm, guess your right
<Gotango> I already hacked off 30 GB data from windows its now 100GB free space
<Kilos> but if you boot from the dvd and go the install route then ubuntu should do the sorting of your partitions without probs
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> but not all in one place?
<Kilos> you can run ubuntu on 20g without probs
<Gotango> I know but , ubutnu will remove windows partitions and create its own over that
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> thats only if you let it use the whole drive
<Gotango> Like the SWAP , /HOME, /DATA partitions 
<Gotango> There can be only 4 partitions
<Kilos> yes it will make them but not interfere with windows
<Kilos> ubuntu makes logical partitions too
<theblazehen> Gotango, just make a single / partition
<Kilos> i think thats what they are called
<theblazehen> and if you need it then use a swap file
<Gotango> Okay but why is my main drive locked when opened in gparted
<Kilos> have you read the probs we had theblazehen 
<Kilos> gparted couldnt resize
<theblazehen> Kilos, not really. Only heard last part
<theblazehen> Hmm..
<Gotango> I cant resize or delete anything there with gparted
<theblazehen> try with just parted?
<theblazehen> You booting the gparted live cd right?
<Gotango> Yes 
<theblazehen> Hmm, do you have another drive to spare of equal or greater size?
<Gotango> Nope 
<Kilos> theblazehen, he is totally new to ubuntu and linux so needs full help
<Kilos> he is booting from remastersys dvd
<Kilos> ubuntu 12.04
<theblazehen> hmm, ok.
<theblazehen> In my experience it's totally safe to nuke the vendor's partition from laptops
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<theblazehen> hey ChanServ 
<Gotango> theblazehen are you sure the HP_TOOLS partitions are just for windows system recovery
<theblazehen> charl*
<charl> hi Kilos, Gotango, theblazehen 
<charl> lol
<charl> autocomplete fail
<theblazehen> Gotango, has always been my experience
<Gotango> Hi charl
<theblazehen> Gotango, how large is that partition?
<Gotango> One is 8GB and the other HP partition is 1.8 GB
<theblazehen> you can use clonezilla to store that partition on another drive, as a file
<theblazehen> Yeah, should be just recovery, and driver installers for windows
<Gotango> Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> lekker to have the blaze kid here to help
<Kilos> the ballie sukkels most times
<Kilos> morinenl
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning inetpro nlsthzn 
 * Kilos stupid type mor tab for morning
<Gotango> Nothing about removing the drive lock on google :/
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos, and good mornings to everyone else
<Squirm> hey
<mazal> Hello
<charl> hi mazal 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Hey charl
<Squirm> hey nuvolari 
<Gotango> Kilos i saw Opera browser i could use it without downloading it. I guess it was included in the live cd. Will it be included in the full install too
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> thats all the stuff i have on my running system on the other pc
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Gotango> Nice , i like opera, it does'nt do background network processes like other browsers
<Gotango> Hi psyatw
<psyatw> hi Gotango
<psyatw> opera is nice and fast
<psyatw> but I don´t know what recent versions are like
<Kilos> yes i like it too
<Kilos> prefer it to the fox
<Gotango> True psyatw, and one saves alot in data use
<psyatw> Gotango, do you know why that is the case?
<psyatw> I don´t really have to be concerned about data use, but I´m still curious about the reason for less data use
<Gotango> But the latest versions of Opera uses webkit engine , like Chrome. So No more data savings. Opera new versions sucks!
<psyatw> oh, I see!
<psyatw> that
<psyatw> is a shame
<Gotango> Well when the webpage is compressed by a fast server and sent to the browser , it improves the speed and memory overhead 
<Gotango> I used to use Opera mini on the pc with j2me emulator, was the fastest ever! but no animated gifs :p
<Gotango> So i will stick with Opera 12.04 until my network speed improves
<mazal> I have never used opera on pc. Only on my phone. Must maybe give it a go someday
<mazal> Ag great , and there is todays fail
<Gotango> Yeah "someday" mazal ,if you download Opera on pc now, you will need a plugin just to use the bookmarks lol
<mazal> My software centre crashes and refuse to open :(
<Gotango> I had the same problem yesterday. My software center hanged for like 3 minutes everything froze
<psyatw> hi mazal
<psyatw> opera was also very fast on my phone and tablet
<psyatw> hi bduk1
<bduk1> Hi psyatw 
<Squirm> I use Chrome
<Squirm> syncs all my bookmarks, autofills, passwords and open tabs
<Squirm> use it on my phone and computers
<psyatw> hi Squirm
<psyatw> hi cha
<psyatw> charl
 * inetpro surprised to find BD-R cheaper than DVD-R
<inetpro> when did that happen?
<inetpro> was looking at the cost per TB of storage media on wikipedia
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<psyatw> yes
<psyatw> when did that happen?
<inetpro> psyatw: hi
<psyatw> I haven´t followed the optical storage market for the past few years
<inetpro> same here
<inetpro> actually when you look at the table at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Storage_hierarchy_media_with_costs it even lists BD-R as cheaper than tape
<inetpro> which is even more surprising
<psyatw> yes indeed
<inetpro> what I don't see on that table is memory sticks
<Kilos> what is  BD-R
<Gotango> Kilos , my big issue with ubuntu now is that when at idle my lappies fan is blowing like i'm playing a 3D game
<inetpro> not sure whether you can even compare memory sticks with each other
<inetpro> Kilos: Blue-Ray
<Kilos> aha ty
<Kilos> Gotango, forget the fan man you running from a dvd, once installed you worry about stuff like that
<inetpro> Blue-ray Disc capacities are 25 GB for single-layer discs, 50 GB for double-layer discs,[1] 100 GB for triple layer and 128 GB for quadruple layer (in BD-R only)
<Gotango> Windows dont do that. Ubuntu does'nt seem worth it
<Kilos> most likely your win7 is unhappy because it hasnt got control
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Gotango: you can run 'sudo powertop' to figure out what is using your power
<inetpro> Gotango: oh but Kilos is right
<Gotango> I dont care about fancy 2D effects taking up cpu time, i just want ubuntu to run at 1 -5 % cpu like windows 7 
<inetpro> it's most likely because you're running from the live cd
<Gotango> inetpro if i do that i will have to disable stuff right
<Kilos> just run the command in the terminal
<inetpro> Gotango: you worry about that when you figure out what causes it
<inetpro> power usage used to be a problem
<inetpro> and in a way there still is a way to go to improve it but it's way better these days
<Gotango> Okay, i will let ubuntu format the whole drive. If something goes wrong , someone owe's me a Xubuntu dvd :)
<Gotango> Okay thats good to know inetpro. If i can configure everything to use less resources , i'm happy
<Kilos> wow
<Gotango> I'm not on the live cd now Kilos, my fan goes crazy . Will try that command when i got ubuntu installed
<Kilos> ok
<Gotango> Glad to see JDK and python already on there :)
<Kilos> almost everything you need is there
<Kilos> apart from web design stuff
<Gotango> yeah php and mysql have to install that myself
<inetpro> this is one of the reasons why we're excited about developments with wayland and mir
<inetpro> hmm
<charl> hi psyatw :)
<psyatw> how are you doing today?
<charl> i'm doing great thanks, yourself?
<psyatw> I am also doing well, I am finally well-rested after my trip back to poland
<psyatw> I am going to enjoy my time here while it lasts
<charl> that's the right attitude!
<charl> i see the winter is finally coming our way next week
<psyatw> as I got a job offer in ireland and I am going to respond to it tomorrow
<charl> up to thus far it's just been a long autumn
<psyatw> so who knows where I will end up in a few months if I get hired there or elsewhere
<psyatw> oh
<psyatw> it´s not very cold here either
<charl> ah nice! i got contacted by a recruiter from ericsson about a job in ireland a few months ago
<psyatw> very comparable to the weather in the netherlands
<charl> ericsson was building a "next generation mobile platform" on python or something
<psyatw> and what happened?
<charl> relocation was a must and i wasn't interested in relocating at the time so i turned it down
<charl> i am of the opinion that i can work remotely just as easily and just travel every now and then for in-person meetups
<charl> http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/9311946 http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/9987202
<charl> i'm not sure if that was it exactly, the one i received was about building a mobile platform on python
<charl> first everyone converged into android and now there are a bunch of platforms that are shooting off again
<charl> yesterday i was watching a video on tweakers about the new webos from LG
<psyatw> oh, maybe because one size doesn´t fit all?
<charl> well let's face it, android isn't perfect, but if you can't run android apps you have a big disadvantage
<psyatw> and android doesn´t give the best experience you could get on modern hardware?
<psyatw> indeed
<charl> well android is google so if you trust android you trust google
<charl> you can't even install a free application from the google play store without having a google account
<charl> so having an android device in essence forces you to use google, or at least have a google account
<psyatw> and how is this a problem for most users?
<charl> it's like the first version of windows 8.1 that also forced you to log in with a microsoft account, although i see they took that out now
<charl> well it's not an issue of a practical problem but it delivers privacy concerns
<psyatw> yes, I know and I am aware of that
<psyatw> but how would other manufacturers´ platforms do any better?
<psyatw> wouldn´t they want to have similar control over their customers´ user experience?
<charl> that's exactly the right question
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> Ericsson playing with words
<inetpro> OSS (Operator Support System)
<charl> that's the reason i don't have a mobile phone, i need to have one that runs 100& on foss without killing the warranty
<charl> *100%
<psyatw> I have an android phone
<psyatw> not because I love android so much
<psyatw> but because it has a minimum user experience I can live with
<charl> i used to have a huawei ideos that i brought back with me from kenya
<charl> that was the absolute minimum of minimum of android phones, costs about 40 euro
<psyatw> and I hope I can get one running some software that I really want running on it
<psyatw> yes
<charl> excellent phone, dropped it many times, screen never shattered, and you could actually make calls with it
<charl> but for running software it was extremely slow and the camera was bad too
<psyatw> that´s the problem
<psyatw> android has become quite heavy
<psyatw> and the apps even more so
<charl> openstreetmap for example was practically unusable
<psyatw> I have had to uninstall more and more applications lately
<psyatw> because they all got bloated compared to two and a half years ago
<charl> my mother has some xperia or something and she uses chatsecure to chat with me via xmpp
<charl> the app runs great except it sucks a heck of a lot from the battery
<charl> apparently whatsapp is much more efficient on the battery but whatsapp is a walled garden
<charl> even though whatsapp also apparently uses xmpp underneath the water
<psyatw> I see
<psyatw> brb
<Kilos> Gotango, whats happening?
<Gotango> I wana try saving my files to the phone via memory card. Then do the Erase Disk thing
<Kilos> whew
<Gotango> Full Ubuntu install with no windows anywhere. Just like you wished for :)
<Kilos> what made you decide that?
<Gotango> So if i dont return here , you know my pc will be dead for a few months lol
<Kilos> windows is very useful to have
<Kilos> for p[laying games
<Gotango> I cant resize the main drive , that lock i cant remove it
<Kilos> no man it will still boot from the cd then you can come ask for help
<Kilos> aha
<Gotango> When ubutnu has a new partition i will  have to figure out how to rebuild windows partitions manually , thats a headache
<Kilos> if you gonna erase and use entire disk there wont be any windows partitions to rebuild
<Kilos> it will be a clean drive with ubuntu
<Gotango> If by a miracle i figure out how to rebuild windows partitions , then most likely windows stuff will be corrupted and wont work properly and then space will be wasted by a damaged OS
<Kilos> ext4 so windows pcs cant even see it
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> if you go with the options to partition let us know what is there
<Kilos> if you dont erase windows partitions then you dont need to rebuild them
<Kilos> but if you use the erase disk and install ubuntu there will be absolutely nothing of windows left to find
<Gotango> But when i tick Create New partitions" in ubutnu installations , it says all previous partitions will be deleted , then it gives an empty partition list
<Kilos> whew i wish i had that thing in front of me
<Kilos> does it show nothing about windows?
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice weekend
<Gotango> Nothing, i can only view the files on the drive in ubuntu
<Kilos> well then looks like you gotta decide what next step will be. keep windows or do like i did and go straight to ubuntu and work on that
<Kilos> i am sure you will be able to do all your work with ubuntu
<Gotango> The only windows game i play alot is Tricky truck, always get in the top 3 on all tracks , but they wont miss me lol . So windows aint that much important 
<Gotango> In my situation i think only option is to Erase everything on disk and install Ubuntu
<Gotango> Hopefully the headaches will be minimal
<Kilos> ok that way you dont need to make any partitions ubuntu does everything for you
<Kilos> hp is normally very buntu friendly
<Gotango> i hope thats true
<Gotango> So i'm waiting for my sister so i can link my memory card to her phone, then put my files on it. Uninstall all my windows programs and Erase and Install Ubuntu
<Kilos> you dont need to uninstall
<Kilos> ubuntu cleans everything if you go the erase and use entire disk route
<Gotango> It will make the installation a bit faster i think
<Kilos> nope
<Gotango> Okay 
<Kilos> ubuntu wipes that drive in seconds
<Kilos> no 2 hour format
<Gotango> lol i guess so
<Kilos> iho kbmonkey 
<Kilos> rather bad connection you have there
<Kilos> ohi too
<Gotango> Kilos , my windows 7 is dead
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ubuntu installed?
<Gotango> I got a big problem now
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> explain what you did
<Gotango> I'm using the live cd now. When i try to install ubuntu it installs all the files to disk. But when i try to enter the input fields the mouse dont work and no keyboard keys not working
<Gotango> I dont know what to do now
<Kilos> just use tab until it lights the fields you want to fill in
<Kilos> oh my no keyboard either
<Kilos> eeek
<Gotango> No keys no mouse
<Kilos> charl, ideas?
<Gotango> Why is it only working on live cd /
<Kilos> have you got others you can plug into usb?
<Gotango> Nope
<Kilos> ubuntu loves usb stuff
<Kilos> Squirm, help
<Kilos> o wait ThatGraemeGuy you got an old hp lappy hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> if he has he will know what to do
<Kilos> this one dont have mouse or keyboard working on install
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> reading
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm afraid you give me too much credit, I don't know what that could be
<charl> i have no idea either, sorry
<Kilos> lol its supposed to just work with hp stuff
<charl> sounds like a very strange bug, one i have never experienced myself
<charl> with lenovo that is usually the cast, i don't know about hp
<Kilos> i made the iso from my desktop, could that be the prob?
<charl> you made the iso from your desktop? sorry not sure what you mean
<Gotango> But everything works fine in the live cd
<Kilos> Gotango, someone close by you know must have usb keyboard and mouse to loan you
<Gotango> Should i install ubuntu again , even though its installed already
<Kilos> i made a remastersys iso from my running 12.04 and sent it to him
<Gotango> Nope  kilos no pc nerds near by
<Kilos> try install again Gotango it must see them
<ThatGraemeGuy> use official isos
<Kilos> once the install gets to detecting hardware it will see everything
<Gotango> Okay i will try again
<Kilos> i dont have ThatGraemeGuy and he hasnt the data to download
<Kilos> i only use remastersys isos now because they are up to date with everything
<charl> oh i see
<ThatGraemeGuy> then don't install. you don't go hacking together installers unless you are 110% familiar with everything that goes on behind the scenes
<Kilos> if he was closer id lend him a mouse and keyboard
<Kilos> he has already installed as far as it goes before usung keyboard and mouse
<Kilos> so his win7 is gone
<Kilos> shoulda told him to keep wiggling the mouse while installing
<ThatGraemeGuy> all of which would likely be avoided if the official installer was used. the ubuntu installer allows for resizing windows installs non-destructively
<Kilos> so does the remastersys here
<Kilos> you dont see any diffs from the official one except that everything is updated and includes whats installed
<Kilos> so 2.2g dvd not 1.2
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> well i don't know the answer
<Kilos> oh no 12.04 was under 730m
<ThatGraemeGuy> and no official support channel is going to help out with a non-official iso
<Kilos> i asked maia to mail him the official cd but havent heard
<Kilos> then he could use my dvd for updating
<Kilos> ive used the remastersys dvd's on 3 different machines but all desktops
<Kilos> lemme mail maia
<Kilos> maybe she forgot
<Kilos> maybe he can go via the try ubuntu route and then install from there while he has mouse and kb working
<charl> yay new telephone arrived today http://www.aastra.com/aastra-6725ip.htm
<charl> now i just need to get power over ethernet activated on my network port
<Kilos> shame maia forgot to go past post office so cd still in her car
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ping
<Kilos> hi Guest97734 you still here?
<Kilos> hmm... another lurker
 * nlsthzn is here
<nlsthzn> Kilos, pong
<Kilos> hi neelsie wb
<Kilos> whew got worried bout you. no chat
<nlsthzn> ah, was working
<Kilos> as long as all is ok there thats fine
<Kilos> we got nuff lurkers
<nlsthzn> sick but alive... no word from SA yet ... (comments removed due to age restriction)
<Kilos> you sick again?
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> still :p
<nlsthzn> the flu
<nlsthzn> and snot
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn> :p
 * Kilos lucky when it comes to flu
<nlsthzn> daughter asked for some music from the net cause it is so easy to download...
<nlsthzn> so I first bought her the CD with her pocket money and now I am downloading it for her :p
 * nlsthzn wonders about the morel implications...
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> Took me 3 tries and now it works
<Maaz> Gotango: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell GoTango There will be more original cds on their way to you soon, the lady forgot to make a turn by the post officecoupla weeks back" 1 hour, 15 minutes and 53 seconds ago
<Kilos> Gotango, what happened
<Kilos> yay
<Gotango> everything works fine :)
<Kilos> how much data have you got?
<Gotango> hav'nt tested the sound yet and video
<Kilos> you better turn off updates
<Gotango> I dunno, maybe 100mb
<Kilos> was an 80m update 3 days ago
<Gotango> where is that
<Gotango> Okay
<Kilos> tick that launcher and type in update
<Kilos> that will open the update manager but do it with modem out quick\
<Kilos> dont let it look for more updates
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> in update manager go settings
<Kilos> where it shows check daily set to never
<Kilos> or untick the check block
<Kilos> i get mixed up at times
<Gotango> Do i tick Revert or Close after my selection
<Kilos> close
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> hi spinza 
<Kilos> im happy its working man
<Kilos> you see how quick ubuntu formats and makes the needed partitions
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu
<Gotango> I'm not happy yet, My lappies fan is blowing hot here
<Kilos> now you do that command inetpro gave you
<Kilos> something with top in
<Gotango> hmm i didnt wrote it down
<Kilos> wait i scroll back
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> 'sudo powertop'
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> no quotes
<Kilos> peeps always put commands in quotes but dont use them unless they in the middle of the command
<Gotango> sudo: powertop: command not found
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install powertop
<Gotango> How big is that
<Kilos> im checking
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> 125 kB
<Gotango> Nice thats small
<Kilos> and will install another dependancy with it
<Gotango> Hmm 
<Kilos> 163kB
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> most linux files are small
<Kilos> also now you dont install anything from cds
<Gotango> E: Unable to locate package powertop
<Kilos> oh my you gotta first run sudo apt-get update and thats about 20m
<Gotango> What? and what is in there
<Kilos> if we had used that before a made the dvd i woulda installed it too
<Kilos> thats tells your system what is available
<Kilos> there are thousands of apps in the repos
<Kilos> that update command finds them
<Gotango> So the powertop package is in that update
<Kilos> what happens is you have now got what i have on other pc
<Kilos> so anything i dont have needs to be found and that update tells your pc what is available
<Gotango> Well i'm a bit happy now my fan is blowing like it did on windows
<Gotango> Dunno how long it will be like this
<Kilos> isnt it supposed to blow
<Gotango> yes but it blew too fast , like it did when i was playing 3D games
<Gotango> Now it blows gently almost cant hear it
<Kilos> there are lots off apps, when you have data to install synaptic 8m then you will see them all after the update
<Kilos> oh thats good
<Kilos> just open launcher and type in synaptic
<Kilos> it should be there already
<Gotango> maybe in time ubuntu will integrate better in the system
<Gotango> Its ok i dont need apps now
<Gotango> will try synaptic soon
<Kilos> now man
<Kilos> i want to see if its there
<Gotango> Why now
<Kilos> because i say so
<Gotango> oh
<Kilos> there is another setting to do to save all packages
<Gotango> yes its here
<Gotango> Now what
<Kilos> ok open it but tick nothing
<Gotango> yip
<Kilos> it will show what packages you have installed already
<Gotango> yes here are lots
<Kilos> tick settings and preferences
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> then files
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> and tick leave all downloaded packages in the cache
<Gotango> Its already ticked
<Kilos> good thats how i did that one
<Gotango> nice
<Kilos> close it
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> in the top window you can type the type of app you need
<Kilos> and it will show whats available
<Gotango> like what type app ?
<Kilos> like mysql
<Kilos> you will see what mysql is already installed and what else you can get
<Gotango> There's no mysql in there
<Kilos> but you will need to do that 20m update to see everything
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> might be a bit less than 20m
<Gotango> fan is blowing too hot again, eish :/
<Kilos> too hot would shut pc down
<Kilos> the harder the fan blows the more its cooling cpu and mobo stuff
<Gotango> Yes i cant even put my hand near it burns
<Kilos> you mean the air coming out is hot
<Gotango> Thats not the way it is supposed to be
<Kilos> what is hot the lappy or the air
<Gotango> I expect this much cpu abuse from playing 3D games
<Gotango> both
<Kilos> wait lemme talk to my son a bit
<Kilos> i never used a lappy
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> he says heat is normal but gets worse if lappy is on a blanket or something soft
<Kilos> also it could be dirty inside
<Kilos> might need to be blown clean'
<Kilos> where are all the lappy peeps with help here
<Kilos> Squirm, ?
<Gotango> i now but this is insane , i want settings that can switch to less resources being used by ubuntu
<Gotango> Its uncomfortable
<Gotango> They probably out at parties
<Kilos> well you will need that update to get the top package so one can see whats running
<Gotango> okay i will download it 
<Kilos> also you can look in startup apps
<Kilos> and turn off some you dont need
<Kilos> dont forget that iso comes from a desktop
<Gotango> NVIDIA X Server Settings are at startup applications
<Gotango> remove it ?
<Kilos> we will need more info and help here
<Kilos> do you know what graphics is in there
<Gotango> I got ATI graphics card not Nvidia
<Kilos> then you should be safe doing sudo aptitude remove nvidia-settings
<Squirm> Kilos
<Kilos> Squirm, please help the man some im not a lappy person
<Gotango> or just tick Remove button ?
<Kilos> yes that too
<Kilos> there should be more nvidia stuff installed
<Kilos> in synaptic you can type in nvidia and it will show whats installed
<Kilos> then right click it and uninstall i think it is
<Gotango> The fan returns to slow gentle blow, but when i move a window its starts blowing like crazy hot
<Squirm> you won't really be able to help that
<Squirm> you just need to let as much air flow as you can
<Kilos> well you might still find i have stuff installed that lappy doesnt need
<Squirm> like.. maybe instead of resting it on the table, rest it on four blocks, one in each corner
<Squirm> and you also get things like this
<Squirm> http://www.groundswell.biz/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/laptop-cooling-pads-review4.jpg
<Squirm> they can be usb powered, blows air onto the underside of your laptop
<Gotango> hey Squirm. That sounds fair , but is'nt there a way to turn ubuntu to use less cpu
<Kilos> Squirm, he cant browse muc with only 500m data a month
<Kilos> oh i saw somewhere low cpu
<Kilos> dont ask me where
<Gotango> Cause it high cpu usage that cause the fan to blow insane speeds
<Gotango> I mean at idle it should not be this hot
<Squirm> check task manager?
<Squirm> what's keeping your CPU running?
<Gotango> I dunno , i cant check cpu usage 
<Gotango> Dunno where much of anything is in ubuntu
<Kilos> there is a cpu usage app
<Gotango> Do you know that app Kilos
<Kilos> looking
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> press a windows key and check
<Kilos> system monitor
<Gotango> I got system monitor
<Kilos> yay i havent
<Kilos> what do you see
<Gotango> both cores are at 15% , compared to windows 1% its not what i want
<Kilos> look in synaptic if you have linuxinfo
<Kilos> stop fussing man or ill send you a windows cd
<Kilos> give peace a chance
<Gotango> nothing about linux info
<Kilos> you have to get a desktops iso to match your lappy 
<Kilos> ok so that will come after sudo apt-get update
<Gotango> I dunno man , i just wana turn off this laptop and give it away
<Kilos> also did you look for nvidia packages installes
<Kilos> no man
<Gotango> this cpu is messing up everything
<Kilos> no man
<Gotango> yes there are a few in synaptic
<Kilos> whew todays peeps are so impatient
<Kilos> then right click remove
<Gotango> You mean remove all nvidia stuff in synaptic
<Kilos> nvidia-173 should be there
<Kilos> maybe 173-updates
<Kilos> remove them
<Gotango> Theres more 
<Gotango> nvidia-common
<Gotango> nvidia-settings-304-updates
<Gotango> nvidia-settings-304
<Gotango> nvidia-settings-updates
<Gotango> nvidia-settings
<Gotango> nvidia-173
<Kilos> remove the 304 and the settings and the settings updates
<Kilos> i think all of them
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> if screen dies you havent got any ati drivers going
<Gotango> Nope
<Gotango> Those are big i think more than 100mb
<Kilos> there should be some basic ati stuff installed i think
<Gotango> xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Kilos> yeah leave that
<Gotango> xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Gotango> radeontool
<Kilos> leave that
<Kilos> yes
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> so thats keeping you going
<Kilos> i only have nvidia graphics
<Gotango> Still doesnt explain the enormous cpu usage
<Gotango> I wish i had Xubuntu right about now
<Kilos> you need clever peeps help here and need to get that top thing
<Kilos> ai!
<Gotango> These fancy unity effects ruin everything
<Gotango> How do i disable the transparency
<Gotango> or set it to none
<Kilos> you can install mate in there for a light system but you will need lotsa data
<Kilos> you have a settings tool on the left
<Kilos> hover and look
<Gotango> nah dont want mate
<Kilos> like a gear and spanner
<Kilos> system settings
<Kilos> maybe thats where i saw low cpu
<Gotango> okay will check
<Kilos> ive seen some peeps complain about 90 or 100% cpu usage. you the frist one to complain about 15%
<Gotango> Cause they got desktops with the tower out of burning touch
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> I can almost cook an egg on this lappy now
<Kilos> maybe its dirty inside or the heat sink on the cpu is full of dust
<Kilos> or it has 2 fans and one is dead
<Gotango> Nope, i expect it to work like windows , cool and calm 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> it will once sorted
<Gotango> Besides i cant open this thing
<Kilos> ya lappies are painful to open
<Gotango> in system details it says . Graphics : Unknown
<Kilos> type in top
<Gotango> Where
<Kilos> yes it will most likely have additional drivers if you want full graphics working
<Kilos> in terminal
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> dont forget you have more than one workspace'
<Gotango> only got one now
<Kilos> how many does it show, just the 4?
<Kilos> right click remove all the libre office stuff from launcher
<Kilos> or scroll down there
<Kilos> should see 4 at least
<Kilos> at the bottom
<Gotango> yeah theres 4, but im used to minimising stuff
<Kilos> did top show anything
<Gotango> Gnome-system-mo , and Xorg are using 10% cpu each , the rest are 0%
<Kilos> oso that system monitor is using 10% close it
<Kilos> xorg is graphics
<Gotango> how do i close gnome-system-mo ?
<Kilos> oh is that not that thing you opened with the windows key
<Gotango> Yes lol, its closed it , now Xorg is at 2%
<Kilos> yay
<Gotango> I'm a bit happy there :)
<Kilos> yay
<Gotango> But fan still going crazy
<Gotango> Now its settling
<Gotango> slowly
<Kilos> you will find that with the correect ati drivers things get a bit more efficient
<Gotango> now its at windows type idle speed
<Kilos> and outside fan blowing onto lappy with help cool case
<Gotango> okay so i guess its the graphics drivers that cause the most issues here
<Kilos> thats what i think at the moment
<Kilos> but they are all big data
<Kilos> ubuntu will find the right drivers for the lappy when you got data to spare
<Gotango> So i should look for ATI Radeon linux drivers for this lappy right
<Kilos> you go to the launcher and type in additional
<Gotango> If its worth it i will do it
<Kilos> then it will look what the lappy needs
<Kilos> you will first need to do sudo apt-get update
<Gotango> Does it show the size
<Gotango> I mean the size of the drivers when it found it
<Gotango> Funny when i move a window slowly the cpu i calm , but when i move it fast the fan goes crazy
<Kilos> i dont think so it shows what it finds and then downloads and installs if you tick install
<Gotango> It must really be the graphics drivers
<Kilos> how do you move a window
<Gotango> I just grab the top bar of the window and move it out the way
<Gotango> or where i wnt it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have xchat full screen on one workspace
<Gotango> Why lol 
<Kilos> evolution mail on another pidgin on another opera on another
<Gotango> Why switch so many workspaces
<Kilos> lekker then i dont have to maximised minimise move etc
<Gotango> lol
<Gotango> this lappy dont like that
<Kilos> i have only one old eye to see things with
<Gotango> the fan again
<Kilos> it will i betcha
<Kilos> dont forget you are running an iso matched to my desktop pc
<Gotango> i hope so , when the correct drivers are in here
<Gotango> lol i got a lazy eye
<Kilos> but you have 900m of data you dont need to download
<Gotango> yes thanks for that, i appritiate it man :0
<Gotango> :)
<Gotango> The rest is up to me
<Kilos> over the 2 years 12.04 has been going i have downloaded 8.2g of packages
<Kilos> and i save them all
<Gotango> wow thats alot. I wont need any updates
<Gotango> or dont want any
<Kilos> cant do a clean install and full update upgrade and use about 30m download data
<Kilos> you need that first update to see whats available
<Kilos> upgrading is optional
<Gotango> I or we, can do that tomorow , its almost your bedtime now :)
<Kilos> to get mysql and stuff you have to do that first sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> it doesnt update anything on the pc but updates what is available from the repos
<Gotango> Thats good
<Kilos> yes you need that to go on
<Gotango> I can download that tomorow , will take about 30minutes with the network speed here
<Kilos> cool
<Gotango> if it aint more than 20mb
<Kilos> shouldnt be
<Kilos> might be a bit less
<Gotango> nice
<Gotango> I just want the tools that will get ubuntu to use less resources and background processes
<Kilos> then you go visit someone with uncapped adsl and upgrade
<Kilos> then that the additional for ati
<Kilos> what else is running in startup apps that you dont need
<Kilos> bluetooth
<Kilos> no im thinking of wrong thing
<Gotango> It was only Nvidia there
<Kilos> ya there is something else that shows lots
<Kilos> will dream about it
<Gotango> I dont like the transparency effects here , cant it be disabled
<Kilos> ok then im glad at least its working
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> must be some way to do everything
<Kilos> but thats for clever peeps
<Gotango> night Kilos thanks for the help :)
<Kilos> or lotsa googling
<Kilos> yw
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> evening
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things?
<theblazehen> good and you magespawn ?
<magespawn> good ty, busy working on a long range wireless network
<theblazehen> nice man :)
<theblazehen> magespawn, how long range is it/
<magespawn> ptp about 5kms
<theblazehen> nice :)
<magespawn> good experience, can be stressful at times though
<theblazehen> yeah
<magespawn> I am of to bed early start to the day tomorrow
<magespawn> good noight
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<magespawn> good night too
<inetpro> good night
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> cheers
<theblazehen> night guys
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-11
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good morning Kilos, you are late
<Kilos> ohi inetpro ya man bad head day feels like
<Kilos> didnt want to open eyes this morning
<Kilos> het jy gesien die outjie se lappy werk met 12.04
<Kilos> maar soos hier, moes 3 keer instaleer
<inetpro> yep and I noticed you getting into trouble as well
<inetpro> for giving the man a customised rather than the official version
<inetpro> hmm....
<Kilos> hi Gotango 
<Gotango> Hi Kilos
<Gotango> I booted into an older version, it said 3.2 kernel
<Gotango> The first one had 3.5 kernel
<Gotango> Its a small bit less hot , but still uncomfortable
<Kilos> whew you will need to get help from the clever guys
<Kilos> but it cant be running hotter than win7
<Kilos> once you have data and do update/upgrade everything will work better
<Gotango> The linux graphics drivers for this lappy are for linux mint. And i dont understand this thread it gives alot of routes that will give me headaches http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2118873
<Kilos> linux isos arent a complete install of the os like windows is
<Gotango> Yes its hotter and loader than win7
<Kilos> to get the drivers you run additional and let it look for the correct ones from the correct place
<Gotango> That will require me to have adsl
<Kilos> linux always needs the update and first upgrade to be at its best
<Kilos> or more data
<Gotango> Man i wish i had a backup win7, linux works best on desktops
<Kilos> nope all the guys run it on lappys
<Kilos> all business peeps use lappies so they can take their work with them
<Kilos> no one on linux channels carries a win7 lappy around
<Kilos> your only restriction is the data prob
<Gotango> Well they got compatible hardware ofcours 
<Kilos> grame has ubuntu running on an old hp like yours
<Gotango> hmm , no one seems to know the true size of ubuntu 
<Kilos> your not having data is whats restricting things
<Gotango> I guess
<Kilos> the original cd was 730m
<Kilos> in my understanding ubuntu installs the basic os, and then the update/upgrade completes everything
<Kilos> if you can go plug in on someones adsl or uncapped mobile you can do it
<Gotango> Just this one issue i got with the heat/noise, everything else works
<Kilos> it will improve when you have the correct drivers
<Kilos> did you type in additional in the dash
<Kilos> dash=launcher thing
<Kilos> then let it look for what is needed but dont install just give the info here
<Gotango> It wants to download
<Gotango> oh
<Kilos> nope it will first look what is needed then give you the choice to go ahead
<Gotango> Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available.
<Kilos> thats because you have done sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> havent
<Gotango> So i do it now ?
<Gotango> I got 80MB left i think
<Kilos> its 20m or a bit less
<Gotango> Ok will do it now
<Gotango> It says : Reading package lists... Done , and nothing after that
<Kilos> i didnt think. if you had have told me what you needed for web work i could have installed them here before making the dvd
<Kilos> ok now do additional and see what drivers are needed
<Gotango> yeah and included a windows backup too. But we cant go back
<Gotango> okay
<Gotango> Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available.
<Kilos> now you will see mysql in synaptic
<Gotango> Still the same
<Kilos> but the first upgrade is needed to make everything work kiff
<Kilos> but thats gonna be 100m or so
<Kilos> what the same no mysql?
<Kilos> i told you last night the update only sees what is available. it doesnt update and running apps
<Kilos> upgrade will upgrade everything needed
<Kilos> s/and/any
<Gotango> I dont care about mysql and php runtime now, i just want ubuntu to use less of what its using now
<Gotango> I disabled upgrades
<Kilos> yes but one can see how big they would be in cli
<Kilos> run sudo apt-get upgrade and it will tell you how much data will be used
<Kilos> then you say no
<Kilos> you have the basic os running there now
<Kilos> like with a car that should have a turbo
<Gotango> Reading package lists... Done
<Gotango> Building dependency tree       
<Gotango> Reading state information... Done
<Gotango> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Kilos> the turbo only comes with upgrading
<Gotango> lol , i dont want a turbo , i want a family car
<Kilos> hasnt there been a popup of update manager
<Gotango> Nope
<Kilos> ok its like a basic car without the brakes connected then
<Gotango> lol, more like an engine without oil atm 
<Gotango> Can blow at anytime
<Kilos> do additional lets see
<Kilos> it wont blow its not windows
<Gotango> Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available.
<Gotango> I guess
<Kilos> maybe the repo isnt good
<Kilos> there are many
<Kilos> open synaptic
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> then tick settings repositories
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> what does it say by download from
<Gotango> Main Server
<Kilos> what does it show i should say
<Kilos> lemme just check if its down
<Gotango> ok
<Gotango> Btw i unchecked everything in that list yesterday
<Kilos> no man i told you only to change the update one to never
<Kilos> nothing else
<Kilos> youve killed something that sees the repos
<Gotango> Oops
<Gotango> Should i check them
<Kilos> open update manager
<Kilos> and go settings at the bottom
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> wait im opening it to see
<Kilos> in updates at the top
<Kilos> install updates from
<Kilos> tick the top 2 and bottom one
<Gotango> ok
<Gotango> I cant its disabled
<Kilos> where it says automaticcaly check use never
<Kilos> ok go to ubuntu software
<Gotango> The 4 checkboxes are disabled
<Kilos> top left
<Gotango> ok
<Gotango> All boxes there are unchecked
<Kilos> tick the first 4
<Gotango> ok done
<Kilos> then go toother software
<Gotango> Ok
<Kilos> tick first 4
<Kilos> then go see if updates is enabled again
<Gotango> there are 6 already ticked
<Gotango> the 5th is remastersys and the 6th is opera stuff
<Kilos> where?
<Gotango> in Other Software
<Kilos> untick the remastersys and the last one
<Gotango> ok
<Gotango> Done
<Kilos> remastersys is used to make dvds of your running os
<Gotango> yes updates are enabled
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> ok and check for updates must be never
<Kilos> you will do the checking for updates via cli
<Gotango> Yes already set. What about the 4 checkboxes and the other stuff in Updates
<Kilos> you must just go mad and tick and untick stuff that you dont know what its for
<Gotango> lol, i looked for things that will save me system resources sorry
<Kilos> the first second and 4th must be ticked
<Kilos> np most new peeps make mistakes
<Kilos> but rather ask here before you do things
<Kilos> linux and windows arent the same
<Gotango> Will do 
<Kilos> ok if you done there close update manager
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> the do sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> update manager is the gui for it
<Gotango> Seems to be working
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey kilos :)
<theblazehen> that was fast, lol
<Kilos> ok now do sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> but dont say yes to upgrading
<Kilos> it must have told you how much it fetched and in how much time
<Gotango> Its already downloading stuff packages in terminal
<Gotango> Didnt give options
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> pull the modem
<Kilos> didnt it even say how much it must get?
<Gotango> I did sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> you have done that
<Gotango> and it started downloading
<Kilos> thats to see what is available
<Gotango> Isnt that the 20mb one?
<Kilos> it will go quicker
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> should tell you fetched so much in so long
<Gotango> Biggest number i see here is 4709 kb
<Kilos> why did you do sudo apt-get update again?
<Gotango> Its downloading 4 packages now
<Kilos> in update they dont get downloaded
<Kilos> upgrade downloads them and installs
<Gotango> huh , should i disconnect ?
<Kilos> dont get mixed up with update upgrade
<Gotango> dunno upgrade and update sounds similar
<Kilos> if you did update then you can leave it
<Gotango> Its almost at 100%
<Kilos> you must concentrate when you are given commands
<Kilos> easiest is to copy paste them
<Gotango> Now it keeps on going , should i disconnect ?
<Kilos> what does it say it is doing
<Kilos> if its at 100% downloads its now installing
<Gotango> First it loaded some packages , now its loading translations
<Kilos> you got your commands mixed somewhere
<Kilos> oh the language stuff
<Kilos> thats also helps it run better
<Gotango> Isnt the Update to show the packages in synaptics
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> but you only need to do it once for starters
<Gotango> So i should be doing sudo apt-get update right
<Kilos> then once a month to keep up with security upgrades
<Gotango> I am doing it once now
<Kilos> have you not done sudo apt-get update already
<Kilos> you were supposed to do that after we fixed update manager
<Gotango> Is the Upgrade command the 20mb one
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> that will fetch everything that needs upgrading
<Gotango> Never did Update , got errors you helped fix
<Kilos> update sees what is available
<Kilos> upgrade fetches what the pc needs
<Gotango> I'm confused , what is the 20mb one Upgrade or Update ?
<Kilos> <Kilos> the do sudo apt-get update that was at 9.45
<Kilos> the was meant to be then
<Kilos> update
<Gotango> Thats what i am doing now
<Kilos> ok let that run through
<Kilos> it shouldnt fetch and  install stuff
<Kilos> it just sees what is available
<Kilos> and the 20m is to put that info in your synaptic and update manager
<Gotango> If it wont fetch and install stuff , why let it waste data
<Gotango> I'm gona disconnect the modem
<Kilos> because you need that info so you can see stuff in synaptic
<Kilos> its not wasted
<Kilos> and info about additional drivers
<Kilos> with windows you buy cds to install the extra programs you need
<Kilos> ubuntu downloads them
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> and now?
<Gotango> disconnected
<Gotango> I'm confused, dunno whats what here. Got a headache from this fan noise
<Kilos> did it finished apt-get update?
<Kilos> relax and take 10 deep breathes
<Kilos> just remember linux is completely different to windows
<Gotango> Nope i pulled the plug
<Kilos> so forget or put aside everything you use to do on windows and learn the linux way of doing things
<Kilos> just remember when it is busy installing dont pull the plug you will crash it because of some half installed package
<Kilos> did you take 10 deep breaths?
<Kilos> tell me when you have
<Gotango> I'm used to knowing the size of whatever i'm installing. 
<Kilos> you will
<Kilos> if you install anything in synaptic it first tells you how much it needs to download before you accept
<Gotango> Why will it crash, ubuntu should delete the old downloded stuff and load the new ones like any other OS
<Kilos> forget used to for starters
<Kilos> its like with windows when there is a registry file missing because of a bad install or something
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> write down this command
<Gotango> What now
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Kilos> write it down
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> if something isnt running lekker then you do that command and reboot and ubuntu does a file system check to fix the errors
<Kilos> same as chkdsk
<Kilos> ok now go mow someones lawn or something so you can make some bucks and get more data
<Gotango> That command does nothing
<Kilos> see you must listen
<Gotango> I thought you meant type it in terminal
<Kilos> yes thats right
<Kilos> but i told you on rebooting it will check
<Kilos> that command is now in the memory so will run on reboot
<Gotango> Oh i thought it will automatically reboot
<Kilos> no
<Gotango> So now i reboot
<Kilos> to make the pc reboot you can type in sudo reboot
<Kilos> you dont have to now
<Kilos> everything is working still
<Gotango> ok, anyway i downloaded ubuntu-tweak last night
<Kilos> for interests sake you can open update manager and it will tell you how many megs are needed and what it will upgrade
<Gotango> I want a Xubuntu type theme, or old gnome 2 type theme
<Kilos> you can do that in synaptic by install 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> lemme see
<Gotango> I hate this transparent theme
<Kilos> i dont know what that is
<Kilos> you can most likely change it in system settings
<Gotango> I mean i hate the transparency effect and glowing icons in the base unity theme
<Gotango> Animations too
<Gotango> Nope i cant change it there 
<Kilos> hi henkj_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to turn off animations in 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "12.04 - disable animation - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/152392/disable-animation :: "How to disable all Unity animations? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/138622/how-to-disable-all-unity-animations :: "12.04 - How to change the level of animation in Ubuntu 12.10? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/211300/how-to-change-the-
<Maaz> level-of-animation-in-ubuntu-12-10 :: "How to Disable GTK Animations in Ubuntu 12.04.1 - S…
<Gotango> ok thanks
<Kilos> you can install xubuntu-desktop but thats gonna be many megs
<Kilos> over 100 im sure
<Kilos> 301
<Kilos> thats a completely differnt gui
<Gotango> lol, compiz are for the 3D unity. I dont want that
<Gotango> Yes i wanted Xubuntu 
<Gotango> A basic windows xp style UX is all i want
<Kilos> 301m download and it will install there and you can choose which one to boot from
<Kilos> with ubuntu you can install a few different guis and choose at boot time which one
<Gotango> Can it be compressed in a zip to say 150mb ?
<Kilos> it is already zipped
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> installing does the extraction andinstall
<Gotango> Which GUIS are there to choose from
<Kilos> kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu
<Kilos> but around 300m download for each one
<Gotango> And all .deb programs will work with Xubuntu
<Kilos> yes
<Gotango> Good
<Gotango> Will try to get my hands on Xubuntu then in a month or two
<Kilos> first try disable animation and the transparecies things and give unity a fait trial
<Kilos> fair
<Gotango> they say one can only disable animations in some file in ubuntu then that file has to be recomplied to make the changes permanent
<Kilos> you like someone that has a fiat and buys a ferrari but then wants to buy something else immediately because you arent used to it
<Kilos> what animations do you see?
<Gotango> lol true
<Gotango> The dash animations and window and workspaces animations
<Gotango> plus the icons animations
<Kilos> those show you what is working at the moment
<Kilos> or what needs attention
<Kilos> if one starts flashing go see whats happening there
<Kilos> it means something
<Gotango> Why cant it just flash in a different color instead of having to move the world
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe they can be changed some i havent bothered
<Gotango> No luck in the forums on that
<Kilos> i hated unity to start with but after setting my mind to give it a fair trial for 2 weeks i started enjoying it
<Gotango> So i want a basic theme i can install using ubuntu-tweak
<Kilos> i dont use that tweak
<Kilos> you need to read up on it
<Kilos> but be careful just changing lots of stuff at once
<Kilos> do one thing at a time
<Kilos> i go cut hair quick
<Gotango> I already registered at http://gnome-look.org , lots of themes there but dunno a theme thats similar to Xubuntu like
<Gotango> Okay take care
<Kilos> back on win 98 to make a bootable floppy with 2tb firmware
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Gotango> Wb Kilos , how was the hair cut
<Kilos> ty. all gone!  beard moustache and everything
<Gotango> Haha , you feel like a new man now
<Kilos> nearly
<Gotango> Its good to freshen up every now and then . Does wonders for the soul
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> Well i will always feel like crap until Xubuntu i hope calms this lappies heat
<Kilos> and with win7 it didnt get hot as well?
<Kilos> find that hard to believe
<Kilos> 12.04 runs better here than win7
<Kilos> dont forget you havent got the graphics drivers yet
<Kilos> so no benefit from graphics memory
<Gotango> Only the fan blew a bit fast , but not produce as much heat as ubutnu does, the heat is insane
<Gotango> I dont think graphics drivers will work
<Kilos> run additional in dash and see what is available
<Kilos> might be more than just graphics needed
<Gotango> It found drivers
<Kilos> give me the file names let me see if they in the repos and how big they are
<Gotango> ok
<Gotango> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Gotango> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)
<Gotango> 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for ATI cards.
<Gotango> This driver is required to fully utilise the 3D potential of some ATI graphics cards, as well as provide 2D acceleration of newer cards.
<Kilos> i dont see them
<Kilos> Maaz, google ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI :: "12.04 - Cannot install "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/193140/cannot-install-ati-amd-proprietary-fglrx-graphics-driver-systemerror :: "ati - FLGRX (AMD Catalyst) driver issues in Ubuntu 12.04 -
<Maaz> Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/142627/flgrx-amd-catalyst-driver-issues-in-ubunt…
<Gotango> Thats what is shows 
<Kilos> the best is always to let the additional tool do the work
<Kilos> getting stuff from sites often causes probs
<Kilos> normally the additional tools thing doesnt try an install and fail
<Kilos> but i cant see the size for you sorry
<Gotango> Damn, i wanted the size
<Kilos> most likely 100m or so
<Kilos> or even bigger
<Gotango> ok
<Gotango> I see fglrx in synaptics but no ATI with it
<Kilos> fglrx-updates is 51 meg
<Kilos> you should see sizes there
<Kilos> if you tick on the file you get readout below of what it does
<Kilos> looks like ati are still developing lots of stuff 
<Gotango> Damn, i cant even run java apps, ubuntu crashes
<Kilos> they arent installed or you have something that runs them not installed
<Kilos> look in synaptic at java stuff
<Gotango> Open JDK was preinstalled. It opened my java app but then fan blew crazier than ever and ubuntu crashed
<Kilos> must use jdk stuff
<Gotango> Java runtime should'nt be so intense , even windows runs them smoothly 
<Gotango> Yeah i used it 
<Kilos> your system isnt properly upgraded yet
<Kilos> that first upgrade will change lots and run faster too
<Kilos> but i dont know how to help you with data
<Gotango> Will i have this headaches in Xubuntu aswell ?
<Gotango> This is crap i want windows back
<Gotango> If i knew about this adsl nonsense i would never have done this
<Kilos> you will need to do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade with all of them
<Kilos> go to a windows chanel and see if one of them will send you a dvd
<Gotango> That sucks
<Gotango> I need to find a windows 7 cd somewhere
<Gotango> None of them are in SA
<Kilos> ah
<Gotango> haha you can laugh i dont mind
<Kilos> who is laughing
<Kilos> if i had an income id buy you some airtime
<Gotango> Nope, network cuts out here , airtime wont help
<Kilos> airtime gets data
<Gotango> The modem cuts out the connection i will lose anything i was downloading
<Kilos> no man then you can get upgraded
<Kilos> ubuntu makes allowances for modem cuts
<Gotango> Whats allowances
<Kilos> to continue the download again where left off
<Gotango> oh
<Gotango> Well i will rather do that with Xubuntu than Ubuntu. Atleast i will know i'm in a less graphics intensive environment
<Kilos> the xubuntu-desktop adds the gui. everything else is the same
<Kilos> but as i say at the cost of 301m data
<Gotango> Thats about R40 in data 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i get the 8ta 2+1 bundle and stretch it for 2 months
<Gotango> Is Xubuntu like the unity 2D shell program
<Kilos> do upgrades after 11pm with the +1
<Kilos> completely different interface
<Kilos> my son uses kubuntu which he prefers over all other
<Gotango> okay, i dunno what that pricing is
<Kilos> and works full time with windows
<Kilos> R149 for the 2+1
<Gotango> So thats for a gig
<Kilos> the smaller bundles you buy the more you pay per meg
<Kilos> 2g +1g after 11pm till 5am
<Kilos> so 3gig in all
<Gotango> Hmm interesting, i dunno if 8ta got 3g towers here 
<Kilos> telkom must have
<Gotango> Only vodacom pics up 3g here
<Gotango> I will see if i can get a telkom mobile sim card and check if i pick up 3g
<Kilos> there is a special on with the telkom sims now
<Kilos> R49 and free 200m data monthly for a year
<Gotango> Is that a monthly rate of R49
<Kilos> nope once of
<Gotango> oh ok
<Kilos> for the sim
<Kilos> best deal out methinks
<Gotango> probably at special stores
<Kilos> all the peeps have them like checkers clicks etc
<Kilos> post office as well
<Gotango> If i buy a telkom mobile sim and i dont pick up 3g i will be withou internet for a month lol
<Gotango> Btw why are the upgrades so large
<Kilos> you can check the telkom coverage map or fone them and they will tell you
<Kilos> because there are lots of security upgrades and new kernels and so on
<Kilos> dont forget with win you buy another dvd to install office. libreoffice is included in your install. but needs upgrading to make it a full package
<Kilos> and all it costs is data
<Kilos> look at windows prices and see what it costs to equal what ubuntu supplies at the cost of some data
<Gotango> Ya , i guess open source aint so free afterall lol
<Kilos> data costs
<Kilos> peeps with uncapped internet score heavy
<Kilos> its only mobile peeps that suffer
<Kilos> i think mweb offers uncapped mobile for R149 or something
<Gotango> yeah the adsl guys are rolling in data dollers
<Kilos> if you already are paying for a phone line then adsl is good with mweb bundles
<Kilos> mobile is the killer
<Gotango> That must be on contract
<Gotango> Phone lines been cut for years here. Mobile is the only option here
<Kilos> Maaz, google mweb prepaid mobile
<Maaz> Kilos: "••• MWEB 3GB Prepaid ADSL ADSL Account - Hellkom.co.za" http://www.hellkom.co.za/isp-prices/adsl-9645-MWEB-3GB-Prepaid-ADSL-R79-per-month.htm :: "MWEB mobile data prices revealed - MyBroadband" http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/90875-mweb-mobile-data-prices-revealed.html :: "Mobile data – cheapest prepaid, month to month products"
<Maaz> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/91727-mobile-data-cheapest-prepaid-month-to-month-products.ht…
<Kilos> yeah here too
<Kilos> Maaz, google Mobile data – cheapest prepaid, month to month products
<Maaz> Kilos: "200 MB of Free Mobile Data for the new Google Nexus 7 Tablet ..." http://www.t-mobile.com/landing/free-mobile-internet-data.html :: "Prepaid Cell Phone Plans - Unlimited Prepaid Wireless | Boost Mobile" http://www.boostmobile.com/shop/plans/monthly-unlimited/50/ :: "Mobile data – cheapest prepaid, month to month products"
<Maaz> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/91727-mobile-data-cheapest-prepaid-month-to-month-products.html :: "Prepaid Phones…
<Gotango> I think thats mostly for existing adsl customers though
<Kilos> they have sim cards as well
<Kilos> mobile isnt adsl
<Gotango> I mean they only give those sims to there existing customers
<Gotango> MWEB released its mobile data prices today, which start at R79 per month for 2GB of data on a month to month basis for existing Mweb customers.
<Kilos> there you go
<Kilos> oih existing
<Gotango> Would be the same for Afrihost
<Gotango> Those are some insanly cheap prices, makes sense they will only give it to existing customers
<Gotango> Now the big problems starts
<Gotango> Have to turn the lappy off for a few hours. I cant do anything on this OS now
<Gotango> The heat is too much
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wb Gotango 
<Gotango> Ty Kilos
<Kilos> have you and the lappy cooled down now?
<Kilos> i dont understans the getting hot thing
<Kilos> normally its from dirty fans and so on. blocked heatsink on cpe cooler etc
<Gotango> I found a way to open the lappy. Blew out some dust and cleaned around the fan, but couldnt open the whole thing. I didnt study rocket science
<Kilos> can one see a fan in a lappy?
<Gotango> Its a bit softer now , still hot though
<Kilos> can one remove the keyboard and blow in there with compressed air
<Gotango> Yes 
<Kilos> you need to get compressed air at a garage then or have you got a compressor
<Gotango> But i dont have that , rolled some paper into a tube and blew out what i could
<Kilos> with your mouth?
<Gotango> Yes with my mouth
<Gotango> Nope dont got compressed air
<Kilos> you just go to a garage ask them for an old valve from a bust tube and put that in the airline and use that
<Kilos> thats how i do mine
<Kilos> but i have my own compressor
<Kilos> your lungs dont have the power to do a good job
<Gotango> lucky you then. I cant do that though taking the lappy out like that, will maybe find a bicycle pump and see what happens
<Kilos> no garage nearby?
<Kilos> oh another thing
<Gotango> Nope, about 2 miles away
<Kilos> dont libraries let you use their internet
<Kilos> they should have wifi and adsl connections
<Kilos> you got a bicycle?
<Kilos> or even a spurs or coffee shop
<Kilos> pay for a cup of coffee and get their wifi password and use it to do the upgrade'
<Gotango> Its not a peaceful place to carry around something like a laptop
<Kilos> peceful in what way?
<Gotango> I dont know about places like that
<Kilos> peaceful
<Kilos> my sister goes to a coffe shop with her tablet and download stacks for the price of a cup of coffee
<Gotango> Alot of crime here
<Kilos> aha
<Gotango> Damn, i was so stupid, lost almost everything i had for this
<Kilos> like what?
<Gotango> Took me 7 months to collect all the runtimes and programs needed to run and create my apps. I lost that
<Gotango> With adsl one could probably download the same amount of stuff in 2 hours
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i thought you were saving it to your sisters cell
<Kilos> but you will only need them if you go back to windows
<Kilos> they dont work on linux
<Kilos> linus systems have their own
<Gotango> Yes i did save my apps to the memory card its now on the pc again. I mean the mysql, php, appengine kind of programs that made them
<Gotango> They will work on linux , its made with the same programming language
<Gotango> Like a program written in python on windows will work with the python interpreter on linux aswell
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> good evening irc
<Kilos> ohi not_found lost again
<not_found> aren't we all?
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> you only lost when no one loves you
<Gotango> Hey not_found
<Gotango> True Kilos many are riding that boat
<not_found> alo Gotango
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> not_found, hows things young man
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi not_found 
<Gotango> hi psychicist
<not_found> alive... slightly better than yesterday
<psychicist> hi Gotango 
<not_found> o/ psychicist
<Kilos> ai! neelsie i told you what to do
<Kilos> eat less dates and drink less camel milk
<not_found> didn't have time today to poison myself was in bed sleeping mostly :p
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you the one with the bad connection tonight
<Gotango> Kilos do you know how to install plugins in Gedit
<not_found> seems so
<Kilos> what you need plugins for Gotango 
<Kilos> you do funny things hey
<Kilos> WAYTTD
<Gotango> Its for syntax highlighting and auto-tabs . I want a similar editor to windows notepad++
<Kilos> have a look at nano
<Gotango> WAYTTD ? whats that
<Kilos> what file do you want to edit
<Kilos> what are you trying to do
<Gotango> All web developers programming languages, like javascript, php, html, css etc
<Kilos> what file do you want to edit
<Kilos> you use sudo nano "path to file"
<Kilos> type in terminal man nano
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> normally man pages are difficult to understand for some peeps
<Gotango> No thats command line i want a gui
<Kilos> man type in man nano
<Kilos> that is the manual page
<Kilos> user guide thing
<Gotango> man nano ?
<Gotango> oh
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> man stands for manual
<Kilos> but normally gedit does everything
<Gotango> I want the syntax highlight plugin for Gedit though. I cant see where to install plugins
<Kilos> someone else must help you with that . i thought gedit did it
<Kilos> maybe gedit needs upgrading
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall gedit
<Gotango> Okay
<Kilos> but i use nano for the stuff i need to modify
<Kilos> and need help always with what to do
<Kilos> like you can change the boot splash screen to show text
<Gotango> I think thats something different than what i wana do though
<Gotango> I just wana color my code so its easy to read
<Kilos> yeah but i think nano can do them programming files
<Kilos> ya nano shows all that funny stuff
<Kilos> not_found, you clever okes must help me man
<Gotango> Does nano have a gui
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> shows coloured stuff with funny commands and characters
<Gotango> how to open the gui
<Kilos> sudo nano and the path to the file
<Kilos> like /home/tango/Desktop/filename
<Gotango> Hmm , i just wana right click on the file and set the default program to open it 
 * not_found isn't one of the clever ones :p
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> howdy all
<Gotango> not type in a path to the file , besides i got many files
<Gotango> Hi magespawn
<not_found> afaik gedit will highlight correctly if it knows what type of file it is... so if it sees .py at the end it knows it is python and syntax highlighting for python will work etc
<Kilos> ok then right click and choose open with then look for nano and select it . i know gedit is there
<Gotango> Wait it works now in Gedit after i reinstalled it  :)
<Gotango> My python file is highlighted
<Kilos> see thats one of the reasons you need to do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> lots of things needed upgrading
<Kilos> reinstall with aptitude gets the bit extra thats needed
<Gotango> lol i guess so Kilos
<Gotango> Thanks too not_found
<Kilos> not_found, magespawn Gotango is new to ubuntu. 3 days now
<Gotango> Well i wish i can know the size of that upgrade first
<not_found> apt-get has super cow powers
<Kilos> im not sure but there has been an 80m update here since i made the dvd
<Gotango> That i can live with Kilos
<magespawn> i thought that was so funny the first time i ran up against tthat
<Kilos> not_found, apt-get is a long command for reinstall
<Kilos> yeah the super cow thing
<Kilos> not_found, aptitude is safer for new peeps imo
<Kilos> and more user friendly
<Kilos> and gives you the y or n choice to go ahead
<not_found> I doubt is is safer or more user friendly
<Kilos> superfly, help
<not_found> and this discussion has happened before and will happen again
<Kilos> also if you want to upgrade aptitude does kernels too where apt-get doesnt
<not_found> afaik if you sudo apt-get upgrade you get to say y/n and it tells you how big the download is etc
<not_found> apt-get does upgrade kernels
<Kilos> great then Gotango 
<Kilos> sudo apt-get upgrade
<not_found> indeed after installing 13.10 the first updates installs a newer kernel
<Kilos> and when it shows how much you need to download you can choose no if its too much
<not_found> yes...
<not_found> if you install a specific application and there are additional dependencies it does the same
<not_found> you can see what and how much and you can say NO!!
<Kilos> no man apt-get upgrade doesnt do kernel on 12.04 your update manager then opens
<not_found> >.<
<Kilos> good then he can use apt-get upgrade and it wont want to do kernels
<Kilos> he dont have data to play with
<not_found> with the update packs for 12.04 because it is LTS it works differently
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> just because there is a new kernel doesn't mean you want or need it
<not_found> if your system works on the old kernel and there isn't a security reason it doesn't update by default
<Gotango> I booted from kernel 3.5 first , then chose kernel 3.2 to boot from , cause i thought its less heavy on the system
<Kilos> well we got him on 12.04 because of longer support and being stable with fewer updates
<not_found> but you can with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if you want
<Kilos> no he dont need newer kernel
<Gotango> Do i really need a bigger kernel
<not_found> just saying
<Kilos> no data
<not_found> and 12.04 isn't neceserally more stable than any other release, just gets supported longer
<Kilos> not bigger just newer and more efficient
<not_found> if someones wants stable install debian
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> when you upgrade to newer kernel the old one becomes redundant
<Kilos> grrrr 12.04 rocks
<Kilos> traitor
<magespawn> what is the command to remove the old kernels automatically
<magespawn> ?
<not_found> autoremove
<not_found> in apt-get
<Kilos> aiaptitude removes them for you
<Kilos> aptget clears you archives
<not_found> then again if you have the old kernel available and you can't boot it is nice to have the old kernel available ins't it ;)
<not_found> if the new one is not good
<Kilos> if you do any app install with aptitude it will tell you there are kernels not needed anymore
<not_found> apt-get also gives info when there are things that can be removed ;)
<not_found> anyway
<not_found> to each his own
<Kilos> in grub boot menu you have the choice of using earlier version
<not_found> apt-get is more than is needed and that is why you will find it in every wiki, blog and book about ubuntu as the default way to do stuff in ubuntu
<Kilos> something in the words supercow makes peeps think apt-get is better
<not_found> only if the kernel is still available uncle Kilos, if you remove it then it is gone
<Gotango> I'm using earlier version kernel, will that be an issue
<not_found> nope
<not_found> Gotango: should not be an issue
<magespawn> i have a few old kernels cluttering up boot 
<Gotango> okay
<Kilos> they are there to give you a choice to recover from an earlier kernel if one of your fancy programs crashes something
<Kilos> but normally the latest one showing is the best
<Kilos> linux doesnt just bloat stuff it improves things
<Gotango> So how do i get the 3.5 kernel back. It only gives me lots of 3.2 kernels now 
<not_found> very often a new kernel has regressions, ask anyone that tried the early 3.x kernels with laptops that became so hot :p
<Kilos> on boot you choose
<Kilos> ah not_found his lappy cooks
<Kilos> where you been
<magespawn> brb got a restart
<Kilos> ok
<Gotango> Huh? not_found you mean my hot lappy is a result of the 3.2 kernel aswell ?
<not_found> don't think it was the 3.2 kernels, ones before them...
<not_found> but it isn't impossible
<Gotango> oh okay
<Gotango> Kilos i'm gona make more vents for the hot air to escape, it seems to help
<Kilos> good
<not_found> hmmm
<Kilos> dont drill through the mobo
<Gotango> lol its a second hand lappy :P
<not_found> if the system is creating more heat it means it is consuming more power and that means less battery and the shortening of the life of components...
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Gotango> Hmm interesting not_found
<Gotango> So the correct software to compliment the hardware is the answer i guess
<Kilos> tell him how to see whats causing it not_found 
<Kilos> ya additional drivers
<Gotango> Where do i check cpu temperature
<Kilos> Maaz, google checking cpu temp in 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "monitoring - How do I get the CPU temperature? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature :: "Check CPU Temperature in Ubuntu 12.04 - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOuJcaD4OBI :: "Install Temperature Sensors Indicators in Ubuntu 12.04/11.10/Linux ..." http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-hardware-
<Maaz> sensors-indicators-in.html :: "Monitor Hardware Temperature In Ubuntu With Psensor ... - Web Upd…
<Gotango> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> but dont forget everything extra running uses more cpu
<Kilos> np
<Gotango> yeah thats true Kilos i wana disable java runtime aswell 
<Kilos> does is run all the time
<Kilos> i dont know about these things
 * not_found doesn't know to much about this linux thing... he just shoots the breeze in the IRC channel...
<Gotango> It used to be a startup process running all the time on windows. 
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4719/what-are-benefits-of-aptitude-compared-to-apt-get
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> flame wars coming
<not_found> :) as long as we don't debate GNU/Linux vs Linux, or vim vs emacs or linux vs *nix vs bsd it is ok I guess :p
<not_found> or wayland vs mir
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i wonder what mir is gonna be like
<not_found> end user won't notice a difference
<Kilos> when do we start using it
<not_found> or that is the idea
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> isnt it supposed to be more efficient
<not_found> sure
<Kilos> thats all that is important
<not_found> but how you going to notice it now if your system is already keeping up :p
<Kilos> magespawn, what are you doing?
<Kilos> lol
 * not_found goes and reads more conspiracy stuff cause it is funny!
<Kilos> efficiency is important
<Kilos> one sees the difference in kde between 12.04 and 13.10 in install time
<Kilos> 13.10 installs in half the time
<Kilos> 1 min less than 1/2 actually
<Kilos> i hope 14.04 is as good or even better then i might go kubuntu full time
<Kilos> someone else can help unity peeps
<Gotango> I cant seem to get a cpu temperature reading from those link Kilos
<Gotango> I get pci adapters temperatures only
<Kilos> aw
<Gotango> ~$ sensors
<Gotango> acpitz-virtual-0
<Gotango> Adapter: Virtual device
<Gotango> temp1:       +256.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Gotango> temp2:        +30.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Gotango> k10temp-pci-00c3
<Gotango> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Gotango> temp1:        +77.8°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<Gotango>                        (crit = +100.0°C, hyst = +95.0°C)
<Kilos> i had a cpu temp thing here one time. little icon in top panel but it used cpu so i removed it
<Gotango> that tut in the link should output the cores temperatures, but it wont show it
 * Gotango gets another grandpa for his ubuntu headace
<Kilos> Gotango, make sure you always eat something before a grandpa
<Kilos> i have no valves in my stomach from grandpas
<magespawn> always good to eat something before taking medicine
<magespawn> Kilos in what regard?
<Gotango> Yes i had something. Thanks will remember that Kilos
<Kilos> magespawn, ?
<magespawn> <Kilos> magespawn, what are you doing?
<Kilos> that new job has corrupted you
<Kilos> you used to chat lots
<Kilos> and help when i got stuck
<Kilos> now you a semi lurker
<magespawn> bit tired now, drove to Volksrust to get fish from the grandparents
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> long way
<magespawn> going into work tomorrow to sort out cabling for the wireless network
<Kilos> did you get that mail about cabling
<Kilos> i didnt read up on it
<magespawn> not sure
<magespawn> let me check, on the list?
<Kilos> i mailed it to you man look for mail from me
<Kilos> forwarded
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> downloaded a 40m iso of freedos and it dont boot
<Kilos> im still trying to fix that 2tb drives firmware magespawn 
<magespawn> might be a lost cause?
<magespawn> right just read your mail now, i am already a subscriber, thanks
<Kilos> yeah but what an achievment it will be if it comes right
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> indeed it will be
<magespawn> one of epic proportions
<Kilos> maybe i can try replacing platters too. that might cure the i/o error
<Kilos> its near a year i been working on and off on it now. but found a new way to try today
<magespawn> that is a tricky thing to do, they are not very dust tolerant 
<magespawn> do tell
<Kilos> last was with firmware patch now its flash firmware and install new frimware
<Kilos> i just dunno where to get platters
<Kilos> and no one from the lists sent me even one scrap drive
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> to repair drives you need lots of spares
<Kilos> have to use parts from same models on each other
<magespawn> that is always that problem
<magespawn> I am busy having a look at these two projects Commotion https://commotionwireless.net/ and Volatility https://code.google.com/p/volatility/
<Kilos> i could enjoy doing networks like that
<Kilos> dish and mesh antenna
<Kilos> something you can see
<Kilos> and with modern test equipment it makes life so much easier than the old guys had it
<Kilos> also modern software that does the thinking for you
<magespawn> or a lot of it. there are several online tools to help align your equipment
<Kilos> yeah so lekker
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> oh thats why i asked what you doing with the reboot
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<magespawn> tried to play a dvd with vlc and laptop stopped responding
<Kilos> ill get a pong for breakfast looks like
<Kilos> oh magespawn found a kiff tool to fix cd/dvds
<Kilos> dvdisaster
<Kilos> gets the info off dvd/cd fixes it and make a new iso
<magespawn> for scratched disks?
<Kilos> yip supposed to be for damaged cds or cds that are corrupt
<Kilos> had a xp cd that didnt boot anymore and made a new one that works
<Kilos> in the repos too
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> costs you one blank cd/dvd
<magespawn> looks like this machine has a problem with playing DVD
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> old second hand machine so no worries
<Kilos> i had to get a new dvdwriter to replace my old one too
<Kilos> just stopped working
<magespawn> they do that unfortunately
<magespawn> have you heard of portableapps.com
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> R149 + vat and couriers
<Kilos> nope what are they
<Kilos> i have made a bootable ubuntu installed fully updated upgraded stick with everything i use on it
<Kilos> so can boot from it and feel at home apart from being slower
<Kilos> cloud stuff uses data
<magespawn> this is for win only as far as i know, but it is a bunch of apps like firefox and thnderbird that will run from a flash when plugged into a booted machine but store all the data on the flash drive so you can take it with you
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> http://portableapps.com/
<Kilos> yeah i went there
<Kilos> oh have you sorted the password prob?
<Kilos> magespawn, ?
<Gotango> Kilos do i always have to enter password after doing sudo ?
<Kilos> yessir
<Gotango> oh okay
<Kilos> its so other users cant mess with serious tuff
<Gotango> thats good
<Kilos> yeah so basically you can have others use your pc but not change your system
<Kilos> unless you actually give them admin tights
<Gotango> lol i dont want anyone wearing my tights :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rights sorry
<Kilos> eye dont see kiff so late at night
<Gotango> Yeah and past your bed time :)
<Kilos> waiting for 11pm to get http://sourceforge.net/p/drbl/feature-requests/2/
<Kilos> 153m
<Gotango> oh that sounds good
<Kilos> i dunno what im doing wrong but cant get the 40m version to boot from usb stick
<Kilos> says it has a kernel missing
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> thats so doff. .iso are supposed to be bootable as far as i know
<Kilos> and no where do they say add a kernel before making a boot stick
<Gotango> yeah thats true
<Gotango> Dunno about that Bios stuff 
<Kilos> oh i play lots in bios
<Kilos> have had a very sick pc with virus in bios
<Kilos> flashing was the only cure
<Kilos> i try fix scrap pcs
<Gotango> Flashing cures alot but has its bad sides too
<Gotango> Yeah knowing about BIos helps alot when working with different pc's
<Kilos> if you do it wrong yeah then you brick it
<Gotango> lol thats the fun part 
<Kilos> so good to get all your upgrade software in place first
<Kilos> the hassle is some ar only doable with floppies
<Kilos> others like more modern ones have the bios upgrade utility built in
<Gotango> Newer is better but when you fix old pc's its hard to make things work since most parts are deprecated
<Kilos> all i have is old stuff
<Kilos> 1 out of 7 not working yet
<Kilos> 1 out of 8 actually
<Gotango> oh , do you know there agaes
<Gotango>  ages*
<Kilos> i have 386 486 p2 p3  and p4's of different years
<Kilos> latest is dual core but still with ddr ram
<Kilos> so a ral fast pc is still a dream
<Kilos> real
<Gotango> Wow! you collected 386 486 pc's :0
<Kilos> thats what i started with 
<Kilos> in 2006 i think
<Gotango> That should be a guiness world record i think
<Kilos> didnt know what pcs were for before that
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> Thats alot man, wow. 
<Gotango> What made you decide to collect pc's and fix them
<Kilos> was given a scrap 386 to give me something to do then the bug bit me
<Kilos> and the need for speed grew
<Kilos> red alert wouldnt play on 386 once i got it going
<Kilos> oh in dos only
<magespawn> sorry Kilos, password?
<Gotango> Aah that is a good bug
<Kilos> then 486 was a bit better
<Kilos> your site magespawn 
<magespawn> yes that was not too much of a problem in the end
<Kilos> then p3 with win 95
<Kilos> cool magespawn 
<magespawn> just a matter of asking those who know
<Kilos> hope you taken full control
<magespawn> yup of the one site but there is so much to cover
<Kilos> the it guy must have full admin rights
<Kilos> Gotango, that freedos is not only for bios. you can do hdd firmware as well
<magespawn> that would be the normal way of doing things, normally there would also be some sort of hand over, with the info you need etc
<Kilos> thats right magespawn but the previous oke walking out cant be good
<magespawn> kind of makes you wonder why, and what exactly i am getting myself into
<Kilos> thats why employers must learn to keep employees happy so when they leave they leave with a smile on the face and no hard feeling
<magespawn> that would be a smart thing to do
<Gotango> That sounds cool Kilos , nifty tool that
<magespawn> happy employees work harder too
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> Kilos i am actually mostly using this for the experience, and i am getting truck loads of it at the moment
<Gotango> I think the only place i saw happy employees was at google :)
<magespawn> nah happens in other places too
<Kilos> ian says the same magespawn because he is struggling financialy to make ends meet but he says the knowledge makes up for it
<Gotango> Ya magaspawn, that was 10 years ago 
<magespawn> if you gather the knowledge now, then sooner or later you can make it start to pay for you
<Gotango> Must be many places by now
<magespawn> i must be off to bed, have to get up early tomorrow, good night all
<Kilos> Gotango, when you type in nicks type first 3 letters and hit tab to complete it
<Kilos> it sorts caps too
<Kilos> night magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> have a good week
<Kilos> ty for the chats
<Gotango> take care magespawn
<Gotango> Kilos i'm using opera chat in the browser
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> my opera uses more cpu than anything else
<Gotango> Xchat is too hard to figure out
<Gotango> I'm used to Opera chat 
<Kilos> but then there are a few open tabs
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> all you need to do is ask man
<Kilos> nothing beats a true irc client
<Gotango> My fan has been running at one speed since the dust blowout
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> sorry ubuntu
<Gotango> Yeah , but i dont use the commands in chat
<Kilos> what commands
<Gotango> still the heat is there though
<Gotango> The chat commands
<Kilos> there is most likely more dust deep inside
<Kilos> you dont need chat commands you can configure xchat lekker
<Kilos> scroll back as far as you like etc
<Gotango> I guess so, i just cant figure out how to totally open this things arrg!
<Kilos> have a sound when your nick is mentioned
<Kilos> just ask man
<Kilos> you are in a new world now on linux
<Kilos> you wont be asked for $49 for help
<Gotango> i know irc apps are great, but i like the irc client in opera, then i dont have to switch again to open facebook and a website , the tabs are handy
<Kilos> ai! facebook wastes data
<Gotango> lol yeah its good to volenteer :)
<Kilos> do you tweet as well?
<Gotango> Nope i use a mobile user agent and facebook gives the mobile version 
<Kilos> ah
<Gotango> The full site will waste alot of data
<Gotango> yeah but hardly use it
<Kilos> im not a facebook fan. but go there now and agin'
<Kilos> we have ubuntu page there too
<Kilos> and a mailing list
<Gotango> I got the ubuntu group and fan page there, mostly noobs asking stuff then people get upset cause they keep answering the same queastions
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> Dont know about the mailing list on facebook
<Kilos> yeah peeps need to be able to scroll back and see what has been asked before
<Gotango> lol
<Kilos> or be told to come ask here
<Gotango> or the forums
<Gotango> Many places 
<Kilos> the forums get too busy at times for me to keep up
<Gotango> They make sticky topics for newbies with similar queastions but they never notice that
<Kilos> and they arent as personal as here
<Kilos> and they dont tell you when to use sudo and why
<Gotango> lol yeah , this way is the best way :)
<Gotango> Fun to interact in realtime
<Kilos> they dont seem to appreciate that moving from windows to ubuntu is a major step for some peeps
<Kilos> my daughter in aus changed to ubutu and loves it but needs to use 7 to use her drawing tools
<Gotango> Thats nice, she sounds very talented in that
<Kilos> she does anime drawings
<Gotango> yeah not many programs have been made yet for ubuntu to support that
<Kilos> i think thats what it is called
<Gotango> Awesome , must be the Dragonball z type animations
<Kilos> yes ubuntu supports the wacom tablet i think its called but she had bought a different one that didnt work on ubuntu
<Gotango> or the japanese anime
<Kilos> she also does portrate type things for peeps
<Kilos> i dunno about that stuff
<Gotango> thats great shes using her full talent to make a living 
<Kilos> http://kaiverta.deviantart.com/journal/Commission-Prices-Homebase-240323253
<Kilos> i think thats it
<Kilos> aw you cant see anything there
<Kilos> she draws well
<Gotango> Yeah cant see anything, i thought it was hers
<Gotango> I bet she does
<Kilos> she has her site there somewhere 
<Kilos> she also sings
<Kilos> but that eats data , she lives on youtube
<Kilos> i make her send me the songs. so i dont have to go to youtube
<Gotango> Ah you must be a proud dad to have such a talented daughter
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and ive never met her
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only online
<Gotango> huh ? like her mom left with her to Aus when she was small
<Kilos> we split before she was born
<Kilos> was only a short 4 month relationship
<Gotango> oh okay
<Gotango> glad you are in contact with her
<Kilos> yeah after 26 years
<Gotango> tjo thats long, both of you gona be very emotional when you meet f2f
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> I have to start building a boat now, SA will be flooded with tears :)
<Kilos> haha i dont know if we ever gonna get together. airfares so far are expensive
<Gotango> yeah true. Its a once in a lifetime experience though
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> whew download speed of 525 kB/s
<Gotango> lol my maximum is 20 k/bs 
<Kilos> thats like an edge connection not 3g
<Gotango> Yeah its 2G ,Cellc dont pick up 3G here
<Kilos> well your data last longer that way
<Gotango> Will try find out if Telkom mobile got that
<Kilos> telkom mobile is good and if you have slow connection they sort it for you
<Gotango> last longer the 3G way ?
<Kilos> no 2g way
<Gotango> oh
<Gotango> Thats good 
<Gotango> Always thought telkom gave bad service since it government 
<Kilos> no man i would go mad at that speed
<Kilos> nope telkom mobile are actually quite good
<Kilos> and very helpful
<Kilos> cellc sucks and mtn is the worst
<Gotango> haha, yeah but i usually find someting else to do while something downloads
<Gotango> Then i will prefer telkom mobile then
<Gotango> Ya mtn is the worst and too damn expensive
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i struggle with mtn and cellc then went voda and it was a bit better but since 8ta came out im happy
<Gotango> I use a vodafone port server to connect with cellc internet. theyre servers are buggy and cuts oout alot
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> look for a telkom sim
<Kilos> anyway im gonna crash now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<Gotango> thanks i will try that :)
<Gotango> Sleep well Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Gotango> yw
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-12
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Private_User hows things?
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi Gotango 
<Gotango> Hi Kilos
<Gotango> Kilos i went to the AMD website and typed my graphic cards details. I got this
<Gotango> Download:
<Gotango> AMD Catalyst™ 13.1 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver 	
<Gotango> 102 MB	13.1	1/21/2013
<Gotango> Description:
<Gotango> Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4
<Gotango> But ubuntu already got the Xorg thing here on my lappy
<Kilos> it will merge what is needed
<Gotango> The drivers above support English only.
<Gotango> The display driver requires POSIX shared memory to be enabled on the system.
<Kilos> but i told you to use the additional drivers tool
<Gotango> Kernal Sources package is no longer required if Kernel Header package is installed.
<Gotango> 32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or work.
<Gotango> *These sites are community resources, and are not supported by, or affiliated with AMD in any way
<Kilos> use additional rather
<Gotango> I dont know if additional drivers picked up the same drivers as above
<Kilos> always try to use what the pc wants to get
<Kilos> additional reads the hardware and gets the right stuff
<Gotango> Okay, why is Xorg here on my lappy
<Kilos> thats what makes the screen work
<Gotango> Or is it an old version of Xorg
<Kilos> oh ya you havent upgraded so could be
<Gotango> How do i check Xorg version
<Kilos> but additional will sort it
<Kilos> dont worry about it man the os knows what is needed
<Gotango> Okay hope so
<Kilos> thats why the additional drivers utility was added
<Gotango> When i have enough data i will tick the activate button at additional drivers
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> and do the upgrade
<Kilos> then everything will be better and faster
<Gotango> Upgrade will upgrade everything, including programs like gimp, which was 20mb , the newer version is 50mb
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> do you use gimp?
<Kilos> do you know gimp?
<Gotango> Cant i choose what gets upgraded
<Kilos> in the update manager yes
<Gotango> Yes i used it on windows
<Gotango> Use gimp here too
<Kilos> you can untick things in update manager
<Kilos> but not at random
<Gotango> I dont want things upgraded that i will never use, just the important stuff i want upgraded
<Kilos> there are lots of security upgrades that you need to keep the pc safe 
<Kilos> find what you dont use and ask here
<Kilos> some work with other things so you cant remove them but there will be things i had installed that you dont need
<Gotango> I download from trusted souces ,and hardly visit xrated websites. i dont need that much security
<Kilos> those we can remove from cli
<Kilos> there are crackers out there as well
<Kilos> security isnt only for sites
<Gotango> What things did you install
<Kilos> i dunno
<Gotango> nvidia is stil here
<Kilos> didnt we remove it
<Gotango> You said not to
<Gotango> How to uninstall nvidia
<Kilos> you can look in synaptic at what is installed and right click remove from there but read what else it wants to remove before you tell it ok
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> if you see it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop then cancel that
<Kilos> or you go black screen
<Gotango> There is alot of nvidia stuff in synaptics
<Kilos> installed?
<Gotango> 39 nvidia packages
<Kilos> that show installed?
<Kilos> we then removed nvidia-173
<Gotango> Some got a green tick some dont
<Kilos> green tick is installed
<Gotango> ok
<Gotango> nvidia-173 is installed green tick
<Kilos> bgut maybe its better to wait till you have done additional drivers before you remove them
<Kilos> remove that
<Kilos> and nvidia-173-updates
<Gotango> ok, uhm fglrx has not got a green tick when i type ati
<Kilos> if needed it will install from additional
<Kilos> additional installs what is needed
<Gotango> ok , i will do the additional driver first , then after decide what to upgrade from Update manager
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> look if gwibber and thunderbird are installed
<Gotango> Nothing for them in search
<Gotango> I use opera for email too
<Gotango> I see games in synaptic aswell. Is the software center an extension of that
<Kilos> yes synaptic and software centre use the same repo
<Gotango> oh ok
<Kilos> but i like synaptic because its much faster and more user friendly i thinkk
<Gotango> Yeah Sofware center always hangs , after its crashed my pc i'm not going there again
<Kilos> most likely because its not upgraded
<Kilos> dont forget that system has all desktop stuff installed
<Gotango> Will have to add it to upgrade list then
<Kilos> dont just untick random stuff in the pdate manager when you update
<Gotango> You mean Upgrade 
<Kilos> also in synaptic you can make packages lock on the installed version
<Kilos> but thats better to do after first upgrade
<Kilos> yes sorry upgrade
<Gotango> Whats meant by "lock on the istalled version "
<Kilos> so it never upgrades 
<Gotango> oh ok 
<Kilos> you can check the installed gimp for example and if it does everything you want you lock that version
<Kilos> but after the first upgrade
<Kilos> that dvd might not have fully installed/updated the apps
<Kilos> first update/upgrade is very important
<Gotango> What do you mean after the first upgrade. I dont want to upgrade gimp ever
<Gotango> Gimp works fine as it is now
<Kilos> thats why i say check if it does everything you want 
<Gotango> gedit aswell
<Gotango> opera aswell
<Kilos> then you can untick that when you upgrade
<Gotango> Good, thats what i wana do
<Kilos> you can open update manager and see how many meg it says it must download
<Gotango> I just want the core system stuff to upgrade. The user programs left as it is
<Gotango> How do i do that
<Kilos> open it
<Gotango> done
<Kilos> it shows how much is needed near the bottom
<Gotango> It shows nothing
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lemme see
<Gotango> pk
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> does it say there are updates to install?
<Kilos> mine is up to date so it says there is nothing to update
<Gotango> It says : There are no updates to install
<Kilos> surely you see the packages there it wants to upgrade
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> tick the check button
<Gotango> Nope its blank in those boxes
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> the check is same as sudo apt-get update
<Gotango> What is it downloading now in the check
<Kilos> ^
<Kilos> it is updating it self so it know what is out there
<Kilos> updating not upgrading
<Gotango> I had to cut the connection yesterday it got to 10MB with sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> update only checks what is available and tells synaptic and software centre and update manager what is available
<Kilos> told you the first sudo apt-get update is about 20m
<Kilos> update manager is now doing what you didnt finish with apt-get update
<Gotango> Ok i will let it work
<Gotango> I guess so
<Kilos> very frustrating being restricted with data
<Kilos> thats why when 8ta brought out the 2+1 for less than voda charged for 500m i jumped
<Gotango> It finished the update , but didn't give the any number at bottom, still blank boxes
<Kilos> yay then you can close it and open synaptic
<Gotango> I will try telkom mobile, i just hope my modem accpets the sim, it wont accept vodacom
<Kilos> what modem
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> you might need to unlock it if it is cellc branded
<Gotango> My usb stick modem with cellc sim in
<Kilos> ya man make and model
<Gotango> Nope its from portugal and unlocked already
<Kilos> they can be unlocked to accept all sims
<Kilos> ok well lets hope then
<Kilos> you have a cell phone
<Kilos> with data cable
<Kilos> i used mine as a modem for a long time, that was slow
<Gotango> Nope , my phones screens broken , i only got the ub modem
<Kilos> if its only the screen it can still work as a modem
<Gotango> ya , the phone has only dialup speed
<Kilos> ubuntu sees it
<Gotango> The usb stick got broadband HSDPA 
<Kilos> this is iff your modem doesnt see telkom sim
<Gotango> lol i cant even read an sms
<Kilos> being hsdpa capable is useless it the provider cant provide the 3g
<Gotango> Will get a phone when i need one
<Kilos> im just saying if modem dont see telkom sim you can use fone
<Kilos> no need to buy one
<Gotango> ya that true, wish telkom mobile works and has 3G coverage here. Telkom got a big office in town
<Kilos> ubuntu doesnt need the phones screen to work to connect
<Gotango> The phone also dont pick up usb cable, so it needs to be flashed too
<Kilos> ai!
<Gotango> Anyway i will cross those bridges when i get there
<Kilos> but dont worry about that yet
<Gotango> So what now in synaptic
<Kilos> try telkom sim first and hope it works then you smiling
<Kilos> ok type in gimp
<Gotango> 66 results for gimp
<Kilos> tick on one
<Kilos> one thats installed
<Kilos> then go to package and tick lock version
<Kilos> you can lock whatever you dont want to have upgraded at a later stage
<Gotango> You mean the main gimp program
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> you can do it to them all
<Gotango> I cant see the main gimp file
<Gotango> if it had something like gimp.exe i will understand thats the main one but it doesnt
<Kilos> it must be there at the top
<Kilos> gimp then gimp-data
<Gotango> I think i found it 13MB . 
<Gotango> Its got a green lock now and shows red
<Kilos> is that the size of the installed version or is that what it wants to fetch still
<Kilos> ok open terminal
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall gimp
<Kilos> then see what aptitude says
<Gotango> At the size it says 13MB and at the download row it says 0 MB
<Kilos> oh aptitude wont work iff synaptic is open
<Kilos> cool
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> ok you can lock all the installed gimp packages
<Gotango> Do you wana test if gimp will reinstall
<Kilos> and opera
<Gotango> The following packages will be REINSTALLED:
<Gotango>   gimp 
<Gotango> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Gotango> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<Gotango> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the gimp package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Gotango> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the gimp package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Gotango> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<Kilos> do it
<Kilos> oh my
<Gotango> Does that mean the lock worked
<Kilos> oh its because it isnt in the cache
<Gotango> the cache was updated when i updated it
<Kilos> i keep all packages and add them to the cache before updating but you didnt download gimp so there isnt a package to reinstall from
<Kilos> the cache is in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Gotango> That should not be a problem
<Kilos> maybe ive forgotten that command lemme thing
<Kilos> nope
<Gotango> If i ever want to install a new version of gimp i just uninstall this one and install the new one
<Kilos> we set your synaptic to save your downloaded packages so you archives will grow then ill give you the command to save them to another place
<Kilos> you just unlock it and do sudo aptitude reinstall gimp
<Gotango> oh ok
<Kilos> it will then get a later version if its there
<Gotango> mysql is here now and php
<Kilos> then you can install what you need
<Kilos> im waiting for you say ubuntu rocks
<Kilos> will keep feeding you till you realise it
<Gotango> I am happy with ubuntu, but until this heat on this lappy is fixed i will keep on having this ubuntu headache
<Kilos> you need high pressure air
<Gotango> I know , that will help a bit
<Kilos> do you know how many fans it has
<Kilos> if 2 isnt one dead
<Kilos> you need to talk to lappy peeps about that
<Gotango> Nope only see one fan on a heat sink
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> later kernels are normally more efficient
<Kilos> ubuntu gets better with each upgrade
<Gotango> I'm using 3.2 , it was kernel 3.5
<Gotango> I chose older version at boot
<Kilos> most likely 3.5 is better
<Gotango> I dont see 3.5 there anymore
<Kilos> the upgrades are to improve things
<Kilos> look in synaptic
<Kilos> then reinstall
<Kilos> if i have things right the upgrades are like adding service packs on xp or so
<Gotango> Only 3.2 stuff there now
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> well when you have data well sort it with aptitude
<Kilos> but use as is now
<Kilos> again you just changed things without knowing what they do
<Kilos> always ask first
<Kilos> you only revert to older things if the new one doesnt work
<Kilos> i go eat
<Gotango> The fan blew like crazy so i changed it to older version
<Gotango> Ok enjoy lunch
<Kilos> hmm... 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Symmetria> hrm I need a few new suits for the first time in ages
<Symmetria> Im finding myself being invited to things I am so not prepared for 
<Kilos> haha getting civilised
<Kilos> civilized
<Kilos> bbl
 * Kilos greets
<Gotango> Wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> are you starting to get used to ubuntu?
<Gotango> yw
<Gotango> Yes i am
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> it groes on you unity does
<Kilos> the old gnome2 was much easier to learn
<Gotango> I see many settings options i see in forums are not included in my ubuntu
<Kilos> there must be something hidden or not activated
<Gotango> like the "Personal" tab in System Settings > Appearences are not there
<Kilos> do you see 4 rows of icons
<Kilos> lemme see
<Gotango> Where ?
<Kilos> that whole row?
<Kilos> personal is the first row
<Kilos> personal hardware and system
<Kilos> hardware has 2 rows
<Gotango> There is only "Look" and "Behaviour" tabs in Apearences settings no "Personal"
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh thats right
<Kilos> what more do you want there
<Gotango> One row in Personal , 2 rows in hardware , and 1 in System
<Kilos> ya thats right
<Gotango> I added ubuntu-tweak , it shows in Personal
<Kilos> what do you want to tweak
<Gotango> The themes and look of unity
<Kilos> i thought you dont want fancy stuff
<Kilos> there was another thing
<Gotango> I like Verdana font so i replaced Ubuntu system font using ubuntu-tweak
<Kilos> hmm...
<Gotango> No i wana get rid of the fancy stuff , animations and stuff
<Kilos> for your text?
<Gotango> No luck with that
<Kilos> there is a thing called myunity you can install but i forget what it does
<Gotango> For everything
<Kilos> Maaz, google myunity for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Install MyUnity 3.0 on Ubuntu 12.04/11.10/11.04 (New Release ..." http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/install-myunity-30-on-ubuntu.html :: "Where can I find My Unity to download - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/199492/where-can-i-find-my-unity-to-download :: "Customise Ubuntu 12.04 With myunity - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz4MaK2LXgE
<Maaz> :: "MyUnity — Ubuntu Apps Directory" https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/my…
<Gotango> Its the same as ubuntu-tweak
<Kilos> ah
<Gotango> Can only make minimal changes, and gives another less intense version of Software center
<Kilos> well sooner or later youll have it doing what you like
<Kilos> i never used software centre
<Kilos> use
<Kilos> oh another thing, ubuntu will tell you when it needs a reboot
<Kilos> you dont reboot with every app you install
<Gotango> Why is that
<Gotango> oh
<Kilos> normally only kernel and network manger stuff need a reboot
<Kilos> its linux
<Gotango> Yeah same on windows
<Kilos> linux only needs a reboot with serious stuff
<Kilos> ai! xp i had to reboot with everything i installed 
<Kilos> when i ran the motherboard software it rebooted 7 times on its own
<Gotango> lol ya that was a pain when i had a xp desktop 
<Kilos> we used to mock, "you moved the mouse, windows needs to reboot"
<Gotango> haha they had minds of there own
<Kilos> i am running 7 but cant remember how often it needed to reboot
<Kilos> i think also lots with the mobo driver
<Kilos> s
<Gotango> So it good that things improve, to sort out the bugs 
<Kilos> thats how linux works
<Kilos> a release is brought out and there is a built in bug report goody  and then dev guys worldwide work on it and in the next update/upgrade its fixed
<Gotango> Ya all programs works that way
<Gotango> Great thats how it should be
<Kilos> so have you got your web design tools?
<Gotango> Not yet, dont wana risk installing it and something happens with the upgrade that makes me lose them
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you then saw there is nothing to upgrade
<Gotango> Mysql is a background service and makes the cpu work harder. I wana sort the driver issue first
<Kilos> ah
<Gotango> When this lappy is cool enough i will install them all
<Kilos> is mysql and sqlite similar stuff
<Kilos> nm i dont need to know that
<Gotango> they got the same syntax, but different ways they organise there databases
<Kilos> head too full already
<Gotango> lol, the head has infinate space
<Kilos> not mine. half my brain leaked out
<Gotango> Why do you say i got nothing to upgrade ?
<Kilos> you said update manager was empty
<Gotango> It says nothing to update yes
<Kilos> if there was upgrading it would have showed the packages
<Gotango> but what about that first upgrade thing ?
<Kilos> the reastersys tool must have sorted that
<Kilos> remastersys
<Gotango> You said it will be large download
<Gotango> oh
<Kilos> yeah well there is a new kernel but i dont know why you didnt get it
<Gotango> So i dont have to waste so much data then
<Gotango> What new kernel 
<Kilos> if you do audo apt-get upgrade it should show you
<Kilos> an improved one i think
<Kilos> lemme look what i have in here
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> linux-headers 3.2.0. 58.88
<Gotango> linux-headers 3.2.0. 57.87
<Kilos> linux-image 3.2.0-58.88
<Gotango> Those are big files hey
<Kilos> normally they about 50m together
<Kilos> up to 80m
<Gotango> linux-image files show 113mb by me 
<Gotango> linux-headers 56mb
<Kilos> but those you dont choose, ubuntu chooses them as updates come
<Gotango> Those ones are already installed
<Kilos> ya the images show 113m but download of 38m
<Gotango> oh ok
<Kilos> yes dont worry about them
<Kilos> if we can get a debdelta server going somehwere then we can save like 80% on upgrading
<Gotango> So i will just tick the activate button at additional drivers when i got the data
<Kilos> because the server only supplies what you need
<Kilos> yes
<Gotango> debdelta sounds interesting
<Gotango> So SA dont got one
<Kilos> i dont think ubuntu has one anywhere
<Kilos> only mint i think it was
<Kilos> oh no debian
<Gotango> oh ok
<Kilos> when you have data you run 
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Gotango> There is nothing to run though
<Kilos> save that command
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> aptitude upgrades kernels too
<Gotango> I hope  it improves things 
<Kilos> yes it will but im sure your heat is inside
<Kilos> dust build up
<Kilos> arent lappies supposed to be service 
<Kilos> or do peeps use them till they crash then buy new ones
<Gotango> Nope this is a second hand lappy, service expired long agao
<Kilos> im asking are they supposed to have services like cars do
<Kilos> i know my desktop needs a good blow clean every 2 months or so
<Gotango> Well the components are very hard to find compared to aa desktop. When you service it you will wait for many months for the correct part
<Kilos> i mean just clean outs
<Kilos> your fan blows out right?
<Kilos> so where does air get in for it to blow out
<Gotango> Well this lappy never go a good cleanout before, and lappies are usually poorly ventilated
<Gotango> Just the fan outlet is open everything else is closed 
<Gotango> No air can get in from other placed 
<Gotango> places*
<Kilos> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-Notebook-PC-Questions/Notebook-Overheating-Read-this/td-p/188912
<Kilos> they say there are air vents
<Kilos> 3. If you use your laptop/notebook on such a surface that it block air inlets then that could be a problem for overheating. and this goes for new notebooks to
<Gotango> My lappy is on a table all day
<Gotango> I dont see othe air vents though
<Kilos> try a good hard suck on the vents
<Kilos> and spit out the dust
<Gotango> lol i got a lung problem , i will definatly land n hospital if i do that
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> read that whole article
<Gotango> The thing about AMD being hotter than Intel may be tru
<Gotango> true*
<Kilos> the comments say hp all have that prob
<Kilos> maybe someone further down will say where to drill some vents
<Gotango> That heatpad melting thing bothers me
<Gotango> I will have to try opening this lappy more to find out 
<Gotango> If i can get to the heat sink and fan and some components around it i can clean it with toilet paper
<Kilos> maybe one can buy them separate
<Kilos> then you will need thermal paste too
<Kilos> thats heavy, R50 a tube i paid
<Kilos> tube thinner than a pencil
<Kilos> hi psychicist why so quiet
<Gotango> first i wana try totaly opening this thing
<Gotango> then will take other steps if i should
<Kilos> you gotta be careful they hide clips all over and many screws
<Kilos> lappys are horrible to work on
<Gotango> Yeah i saw them, i layed out the screwes in the shape the lappy so its easier to put back
<Kilos> lol then still the clips
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ill stick with desktops
<Kilos> easy access
<Gotango> lol desktop is way easier maintenance
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i love mine even though they are old
<Gotango> Thats good, take care of them they will care for you
<Gotango> I thought of converting this lappy to desktop
<Gotango> In a box with extra fans and stuff
<Kilos> whew theyve given me many grey hairs
<Kilos> how you gonna do that
<Kilos> thats an idea though
<Kilos> i have a scrap one here the has broken charger board and keyboard
<Kilos> and spares arent easy to find
<Kilos> and costly
<Gotango> Just the bottom part of the lappy , sticking it to a box size shape the same with 2 more fans and ventilation paths
<Gotango> Yeah the chargers for these things are hard to find
<Kilos> the prob is the screen connector cable
<Kilos> i have a charger but the small pc board that the charger connects to is broken
<Kilos> physically broken
<Gotango> Well everything stays the same just the bottom is open to let extra airflow in
<Gotango> lol mine too, but its the pin inside the connector thats broken
<Gotango> But works fine after a few adjustments
<Kilos> thats how this one started too and then lots of bits and pieces were broken when peeps tried to strip it
<Kilos> oh you dont need antivirus but you can use a firewall
<Kilos> the built in one is gufw
<Kilos> tiny package
<Gotango> Thats good will try it 
<Kilos> anjd you dont need antimalware or any of those things
<Kilos> also no registry cleaner
<Gotango> Thats good , but i never used them on window either
<Kilos> been a good day
<Kilos> you didnt once say you want windows back
<Kilos> yay
<Gotango> lol , its like i lost a pet dog of mine, you get over it after a while and like the new puppy :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<Kilos> pity you didnt like kubuntu
<Kilos> its very lekker but again totally different
<Gotango> So this week i wana try if i can clean this pc inside. And get the drivers . Hopefully everything will be fine after that
<Gotango> I hear kubuntu use more resourses than ubuntu
<Kilos> when its open maybe look if you can drill some vents for it so the fan sucks air past mobo and cpu
<Gotango> I would've prefered Xubuntu though, just the basic interface is waht i want
<Gotango> what*
<Kilos> it is a bit heavier but does lots of thing faster than unity as well
<Kilos> well you can install xubuntu-desktop when you have data
<Kilos> and chhose which gui to boot from
<Kilos> choose
<Gotango> Hope telkom mobile works then
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> they have coverage maps online
<Kilos> Maaz, google telkom mobile coverage map
<Maaz> Kilos: "Coverage - Telkom Mobile" http://www.telkommobile.co.za/coverage/ :: "Mobile > Coverage Map - Telkom Business" https://business.telkom.co.za/coverage/tm.html :: "Telkom 3G/HSPA Coverage Map: Cape Town - MyBroadband" http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/215720-Telkom-3G-HSPA-Coverage-Map-Cape-Town :: "Telkom's W-CDMA plans and coverage - MyBroadband"
<Maaz> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/138389-Telkom-s-W-CDMA-plans-and-coverage :: "D…
<Gotango> In a mybroadband forum i saw the coverage maps are out of data
<Gotango> date*
<Kilos> then you can fone free from the telkom sim
<Kilos> and the operator will tell you
<Gotango> hmm , no way to check before i buy the sim 
<Kilos> where is ceres
<Kilos> and where are you in ceres
<Gotango> Bella Vista , its about 2 km outside ceres
<Kilos> which direction
<Gotango> What do you mean
<Kilos> north south east or west of ceres
<Kilos> and where is ceres
<Gotango> North i think , in the Western Cape
<Kilos> near what major city
<Gotango> Capetown
<Kilos> what direction from capetown
<Kilos> hate these maps things they just waste data
<Gotango> North east
<Gotango> They sound complex
<Kilos> grr it doesnt scroll away from there
<Kilos> we ask someone tonight
<Gotango> ok
<Gotango> vodacom got 3g here, but they been around a long time
<Kilos> when you go for the sim ask at the telkom shop
<Kilos> even the post office should know
<Gotango> hmm will have to check if there is a telkom mobile store in town
<Kilos> i see it on my paper map but the coverage map wont scroll that far away from capetown
<Kilos> post office checkers etc
<Kilos> clicks spar etc too
<Gotango> I dunno about that R49 promotion thing though, do you pay it when the sim is rica'd
<Kilos> yes you take proof of residence with
<Gotango> Ya i know about rica
<Kilos> you by your folks?
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i get my sis to do all that for me
<Gotango> I mean the R49 to who do you pay that and how will you know its not just regular airtime you put in
<Kilos> so sims in her name
<Kilos> hehe
<Gotango> oh ok
<Gotango> So when you buy a R149 data bundle you get 2GB for that
<Kilos> 2g +1g night surfer
<Kilos> from 11pm to 5am
<Gotango> Other network asks the same price for 1Gb
<Gotango> Does that bundle expire
<Kilos> end of the next month
<Gotango> 60 days
<Kilos> so i try put new one in at the month beginning
<Kilos> its not from bought date for 2 months
<Kilos> its valid till the end of the next calender month they call it
<Gotango> oh ok
<Gotango> So i have to check if telkom mobile even have any kind of 2G coverage here, before i can use it
<Kilos> all thier towers are 3g
<Kilos> hsdpa 
<Kilos> their
<Gotango> What is the difference between All Networks and Telkom Mobile Net? All networks – All networks internet bundles is available on Telkom Mobile’s network and MTN roaming Telkom Mobile – Telkom Mobile internet bundle is available only on Telkom Mobile’s network. Subscribers will be required to check for coverage at
<Gotango> www.telkommobile.co.za/coverage/
<Kilos> thats if they have a transceiver on the tower near you otherwise they roam to others
<Gotango> oh ok
<Kilos> im lucky i can see my tower out the window here
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> wb
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos, thanks
<Gotango> I'm close to one aswell
<Gotango> Hi not_found
<Kilos> well hope telkom has a unit up there
<not_found> Gotango: hi, winning with ubuntu yet?
<Gotango> I hope so too Kilos
<Gotango> Just the heat issue not-found, everything else works great
<Kilos> hahaha he hasnt said he want win back all day not_found 
<Kilos> im winning
<Gotango> lol
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> Gotango, when you strip it look for places to drill vent holes
<Kilos> there are lotsa peeps with heat probs with hp lappies not_found 
<Kilos> poor design, no air intake vents
<Gotango> This thing is build so tight. will see if i can etch out some creative vent grooves
<not_found> well was it running hot on windows?
<Kilos> dont you start blaming buntu as well
<Gotango> Nope was cool on windows, just the 3D games was heating it
<not_found> thus it isn't really a hardware problem then...
<Kilos> its better since he clean it a bit by blowing by mouth
<not_found> better := good
<not_found> ;)
<Kilos> but need strong air to clean properly
<Gotango> Yeah i need to activate the proprietary drivers , that must fix the issue totally
<not_found> which drivers are those Gotango?
<Gotango> the drivers for the graphics card. Its now listed as : "Unknown" by ubuntu
<Kilos> ati amd stuff
<Gotango> I switched it on this morning and the screen was blank for a long time. I had to restart the pc again it worked again
<Kilos> bet that had you worried
<not_found> hmmm... hybrid graphics intel and amd?
<Kilos> you forget you did that touch /forcefsck command
<Kilos> so it was doing a file system check
<Gotango> Nope kilos i rebooted before that last night
<Kilos> ah
<Gotango> not-found what is hybrid intel and amd?
<Kilos> not_found, also he installed from a remastersys dvd i made here on desktop
<Kilos> so might be some thing needed to make the install lappy happy
<Kilos> the graphics drivers should help
<not_found> Gotango: does the laptop have intel and amd graphics and the ability to switch between them etc.
<Gotango> I ont know about that not_found . Its an ATI radeon HD 3200 graphics card is all i know
<not_found> well the "community" documentation has this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Gotango> Kilos you think you Nvidia drivers are conflicting with ATI ?
<Kilos> might be or they just struggling to make something work they werent designed for
<not_found> sounds to me like you guys are just making life more difficult than it needs to be :p
<Kilos> no man i had nvidia-173 installed here for my card and remastersys made the dvd to suit similar hardware
<Gotango> not_found i dunno how to check if its an hybrid graphics 
<Gotango> fglrx is not installed here
<Gotango> nvidia-173 is still installed here
<not_found> if the install had been made with the normal iso from ubuntu then this would have been simpler...
<not_found> easiest thing in my opinion is to remove the nvidia drivers...
<not_found> sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<not_found> that should do it
<not_found> depends on what the driver is called of course
<Gotango> You sure it wont break anything
<not_found> what make and model is the lappy Gotango (will search to see if it is hybrid)?
<Gotango> Xorg ATI stuff is running the graphics here
<Kilos> yes not_found but then he wouldnt have it updated
<not_found> Gotango: nothing in life is guaranteed
<Gotango> Its a HP Compaq 615
<Kilos> he hasnt got 200m upgrades to do this way
<not_found> so at least a compatible driver is in use so don't worry about the nvidia stuff
<not_found> ok, it doesn't use hybrid graphics
<Gotango> hmm ok thanks for checking not_found
<Gotango> I feel like wanting to do sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<not_found> won't make much of a difference either way I would imagine
<not_found> there are some threads online with people complaining about the heat on this lappy, but not that much
<not_found> but we could try and install the propriatery amd drivers... only issue is they tend to be pretty big <100mb and with some of the dependencies can go much bigger
<Gotango> I will try cleaning out dust in it and making more room for airflow , that will help aswell
<not_found> true
<Gotango> I can manage with 100mb , will get the drivers in the week
<Gotango> Hopefully everything works as expected
<not_found> like I said, there might be a lot of other stuff it also needs and then it becomes much bigger than 100mb...
<Gotango> oh , like what other stuff
<not_found> often times it needs things to help it compile the driver to work on your system, most of these don't come pre-installed on an ubuntu system as many people will never need them... and then there may be outdated pieces of software than the system will want to update before continuing to ensure it works etc. etc.
<Gotango> oh i thought ubuntu had c compiler built in. Thats probably beyond a gig . Ai! Thanks for the help though not_found 
<Kilos> it wont be a gig man
<Kilos> if you know the correct driver you can look for it in synaptic the right click install and it will tell you what extra packages are needed and how big the download will be then you close synaptic without installing
<not_found> shouldn't be a gig...
<not_found> and it is stuff like kernel headers etc. that it needs to compile the driver against the kernel you are using etc...
<not_found> it all depends what you already got and what it wants / needs
<Gotango> Oh ok , i understand 
<Gotango> Atleast there is an option to check the size. All i know is the base driver is 102MB
<Gotango> Does Xubuntu have these issues too
<Kilos> yes
<Gotango> lol , that changes my whole view of ubutnu and linux
<not_found> the only difference between all of the *buntus is the default interface and some of the pre-installed applications
<not_found> why did you decide to try ubuntu Gotango?
<Gotango> i always wanted to use ubutnu. Just now that i'm unemployed and got this second hand laptop with no windows dvd to revert to when windows broke. I thought i will get ubuntu , atleast then i will have a dvd i can reinstall from. Windows was still working though , was my choice to erase it in favour of ubuntu. now i have to live with the consiquinces
<not_found> well the good news is that it is possible to get the PC working and working well and even better than when it was using windows so I wouldn't worry to much... the big pain for you now is the fact that it is "different" and that you are not "familiar" with the world of linux... in a very short while you can became much more acquainted and much happi
<not_found> er I am sure
<not_found> you are on a good irc channel for assistance and even making some new friends :)
<not_found> but it will take some time, patience and sometimes bumping our heads to figure it all out
<not_found> the biggest pain is the fact that data in SA is so expensive and most everything comes from the web these days
<Gotango> Yeah not_found, i like the linux way of computing. I have no issue with the UX of it even better than windows. Just the toll on the hardware i was'nt expecting. The help i get here is some of the best in the world , you guys are awesome holding the fort for ubuntu-za. I prefer typing commends to clicking icons , its kinda fun lol. 
<Gotango> Ya SA got the highest internet rates in the world. I will have to do damage control for ubuntu, but i'm not going back to windows again
<not_found> just note that most issues with linux and hardware isn't linux's fault.  the hardware manufacturers don't want to open source there drivers and often don't support linux as well as we like (and often not at all)... you can thank Microsoft for a lot of that
<magespawn> good eveniing
<Kilos> hi age
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Gotango> yeah the linux community does alot to port those drivers to it platform. lucky the worlds eyes are opening and in the future linux software and hardware with be smoothly intergrated. We're just at the beginning of that reform, so some must face the penalty for that, guess i'm one of those
<Gotango> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey Gotango 
<magespawn> what machine are you using Gotango ?
<Kilos> HP Compaq 615
<Kilos> whew hard work scrolling back to find stuff
<magespawn> i have had generally really good experiences with hp and linux
<Gotango> ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Gotango> Thats good to know magespawn
<magespawn> my one machine is a Compaq nx 6110, currently running Kali Linux
<Gotango> Nice magespawn , i'm sure its working good 
<magespawn> never reallly had a problem but was not really up to the task of running unity, so i have always had one of the other 'buntu's on it
 * not_found wanted to use kali linux to hack his own wifi just because... didn't want to install so just used ubuntu :p
<magespawn> not_found, did you use kali or backtrack?
<magespawn> Gotango, what are you struggling with?
<Gotango> The only hot spots are the fan outlet and the mouse pad, all other parts of the laptop is cool
<magespawn> how old is the laptop?
<Gotango> 2009
<magespawn> maybe it just needs a good clean
<magespawn> the heatsink fins on the inside of the laptop tend to get clogged with dust and lint etc
<Gotango> I will try cleaning it more tomorrow, the fan calmed down a bit yesterday when i tried to clean it
<magespawn> do you feel comfortable taking the laptop apart?
<Gotango> yeah i saw alot of dust buit up on the fan
<Gotango> built*
<Gotango> Its second hand with no warrenties, so its good to mess with it
<not_found> magespawn: it was the latest edition of kali about two months ago... I think the issue is the lappy I was using has a silly cpu and kali doesn't come with an appropriate kernel... but all the same apps are available to install in ubuntu so I just did that... used reaver to get my own password :p
<magespawn> the dust on the fan is not too serious but if the heatsink is blocked the heat has nowhere to go 
<magespawn> cool not_found 
<magespawn> I like both of them
<not_found> only took the lappy 3 days to get it >.<
<not_found> slow cpu is slow
<Gotango> I pulled some wire through the heatsinks fins and got no dust from them
<Gotango> between the fins*
<magespawn> here is a link to the service manual Gotango http://tim.id.au/laptops/hp/compaq%20610%20615.pdf
<magespawn> not_found, i use some of the tools for monitering my own network
<not_found> cool...
 * not_found doesn't know enough to know what to monitor and why :p
<magespawn> work network that is
<magespawn> best way to learn is to play
<magespawn> Gotango, here is another http://h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/public/psi/manualsResults/?lang=en&cc=us&sp4ts.oid=3958411
<magespawn> to paraphrase inetpro man pages
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> hi!
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> night all
<not_found> night
<Gotango> lol i've been ignoring big place where i can cut out heat
<Gotango> night theblazehen
<Gotango> i've put the laptop on four supporting columns, about 3 centimetres in the air, with a semi wet cloth at the base, now it more comfortable than before. There was alot of heat beneath there 
<magespawn> neat trick
<magespawn> the machine should not be getting that hot though
<magespawn> Gotango, do you know anything about hardware?
<Gotango> Could it be using too much power
<Gotango> Yes i worked with desktops before magespawn
<Gotango> Not lappies though
<magespawn> maybe check the bios, on some machines there are settings to change fan speed and overclocking 
<magespawn> same general principles
<not_found> bios shouldnt have changed since switching from windows to ubuntu
<not_found> but still worth a look
<Gotango> I will check there in hp bios magespawn. Not sure if i saw settings to change hardware though, but will check that
<not_found> perhaps force the fan to run @ 100%
<magespawn> might be an idea to dismantle it, clean and reseat the heat sink, you would need heat paste if you do that
<Gotango> not_found why set it so high
<not_found> after I opened and cleaned my lappy it was cooler... three days later it can't charge a battery any longer but that might not have been my fault :p
<magespawn> lol @ not_found 
<not_found> fan @ 100% = coolest the lappy can run
<magespawn> i cleaned mine and managed to stop the keyboard working
<Gotango> magespawn i will do that but , not reseating the heat sink though
<Gotango> lol only more noise with that option
<not_found> the stupid keyboards using those silly zeroforce locks ugh!
<not_found> had to try three times to get the keyboard working properly afterwords
<magespawn> not_found, it should also not be running hoter because of change of os, so who knows, lol
<Gotango> I can remove my keyboard easily though. Have to be careful with the thin connecting cable
<magespawn> ribbon cable?
<Gotango> Ya ribbon cable, forgot its name :p
<magespawn> they usually have a connector straight on to the board, those can be delicate
<Gotango> yeah one has to be carefull if you didnt know about the ribbon cable and just pull out the keyboard , your toast
<magespawn> indeed
<inetpro> Kilos: hoor jy die donderweer?
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<inetpro> ohi magespawn
<Kilos> ohi inetpro ja dit donder baie hier
<inetpro> seriously need some rains here
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> so dry we spit cotten wool here
<inetpro> just started cutting the lawn the other day when it started growing nicely with all the rain, now it's suffering heavily with the heat
<Kilos> just started raining here nw
<Kilos> now too
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> lots of lightning/thunder
<Kilos> funny the power hasnt died yet
<magespawn> and there it goes
<somaunn> Hello everyone
<magespawn> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> magespawn: it's quiet here today
<magespawn> relatively, was some chatter earlier
<somaunn> i can see that
<magespawn> bit too early for some, and other need their sleep
<somaunn> yeah
<magespawn> i am also off, good night all
<somaunn> what advice can you give me, i want to setup a recording room to do video recording for internet show like the one made by Hak5 but for french countries
<magespawn> somaunn, there is also a pod/video cast doen here in south africa called "Let's Talk Geek", they do that sort of thing, superfly works with one of the guys who was involved i that, so maybe ask when he is here next
<magespawn> now off to bed
<Kilos> hmm... 
<Kilos> <Kilos> funny the power hasnt died yet
<Kilos> power died same time
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: it stopped there already? 
<Kilos> ya here too
<Kilos> but at least me got some for a change
<Kilos> it normally blows past
<inetpro> still falling a bit.. took a while to get here after you said it started there 
<Kilos> spose i can go sleep now.
<Kilos> night all. sleep lekker
<inetpro> Good night oom 
<Kilos> hi superfly toods superfly 
<inetpro> somaunn: you want to talk to HawkiesZA
<somaunn> inetpro: why not ! will he provide me necessary infos
<somaunn> ?
<inetpro> as far as I know he was very much involved with let's talk geek 
<inetpro> see http://ltg.ltnet.tv/
<superfly> inetpro: somewhat involved. more like his brother is involved
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-05
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<bushtech> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> *yawn*
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy, bushtech
<theblazehen> hey ThatGraemeGuy bushtech superfly
<Squirm> morning
<bushtech> morning all
<theblazehen> this is theblazehen's bro he not supposed be on technology
<theblazehen> theblazehen not supposed be on technology
<theblazehen> just ignore that...
<bduk> More almal
<theblazehen> hey bduk
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo bduk
<inetpro> good mornings everybody and welcome back to the land of the living to those who have been gone for a few days
<inetpro> superfly: nice job, oom kilos will be happy to see progress
<Kilos> morning SubOracle ThatGraemeGuy inetpro theblazehen Vince-0 ambo bduk bushtech nuvolari SubOracle and other lurkers
<inetpro> hmm..
 * inetpro wonders about the lurkers
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<inetpro> maybe Kilos is a lurker himself
<inetpro> good morning kilos
<Kilos> hehe ni work
<Kilos> crashed the ssd trying to run kde alongside
 * inetpro just greeted everyone just before he stepped in
<Kilos> ah sorry
<SubOracle> Morning All :P
<inetpro> wb SubOracle
<theblazehen> http://i.imgur.com/14hOpFp.jpg wat
<Kilos> you see inetpro  i need another ssd so i can run kde fast as well
<Kilos> this one only likes unity
<Kilos> and yes i made a backup
<superfly> hi Squirm
<superfly> SubOracle: welcome, stranger! :-P
<superfly> ohi theblazehen, Kilos and inetpro :-)
<Kilos> oh my i missed Squirm yy
<Kilos> sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> your ssd only "likes" a particular flavour of ubuntu? o_O
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: that's what I thought...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twice with kde its crashed
<Kilos> must be a bad iso i have
<ThatGraemeGuy> I've never fully understood why you maintain 2 completely separate installs
<ThatGraemeGuy> why not just install the -desktop metapackage on top of your initial install and then choose your DE when you login
<Kilos> well if the one crashes the other one is still good
<Kilos> oh that way
<ThatGraemeGuy> hmmm
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you mean install kubuntu desktop on top of this
<ThatGraemeGuy> its ok, just carry on doing what you do
<Kilos> kubuntu-desktop
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't need to add more complexity to your pc world
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> Heh, ThatGraemeGuy that's what I keep thinking too..
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> Gooie more
<Kilos> wat se Vince-0 vandag
<Vince-0> terug in die kantoor ug
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> good morning 
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn in general, no." 12 hours, 39 minutes and 46 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi8 magespawn 
<magespawn> hello Kilos 
<magespawn> hot day here in KZN
<magespawn> gotta go work outside a bit bbl
<Kilos> we gonna be 32 c today as well
<Kilos> i found a thing by accident when trying to close hexchat here yesterday. it just popped up
<Kilos> character map
<Kilos> lol and i have know idea what i did to do that, but see its in the dash
<theblazehen> Kilos: do you actually like unity?
<Kilos> when its working without hassles ya
<Kilos> but prefer kde
<theblazehen> wow... My brother got it yesterday. Neither of us like it
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> But he only plays minecraft anyway
<Kilos> it takes getting used to
<theblazehen> He used to use gnome3, that he liekd
<theblazehen> liked*
<Kilos> is he a linux user or windows
<Kilos> before i mean
<Kilos> ian didnt even like gnome2 but loved kde the first time he saw it
<Kilos> theblazehen, i didnt like unity when it came out but decided to give it a few weeks try out and once you get used to it it isnt bad
<Kilos> prefer it to the x ones
<inetpro> Kilos: you should really define what you mean with "crashed", figure out what is causing it and work out the solution from there, I bet you it has nothing to do with your storage at all
<Kilos> ok not crashed as such, but for atarters nm wouldnt work at all
<theblazehen> Kilos: used to use windows, but he then loved gnome
<Kilos> second the running unity couldnt boot anymore
<theblazehen> Kilos: fresh install, or migrated?
<Kilos> ill go put that kde stick in a hdd and see if its the iso thats bad
<Kilos> theblazehen, fresh install kde alongside working unity
<Kilos> kde resized drive to just over 100g each
<inetpro> kde resized drive?
<Kilos> ya the resize tool in kde man
<inetpro> you choose automatic resize?
<Kilos> when you go install it gives the option to resize
<Kilos> ya i let it choose
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ok next time i try ill use gparted to resize first
<inetpro> well it's resized now, so why not just leave it at that, unless you want to change it
<Kilos> no man i wiped it and let unity use it all again
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> might be better to install kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> but once before i tried that and didnt have the option to choose at startup
<Kilos> so bang of that route now
 * inetpro also prefers keeping it separate
<Kilos> ya apartheid rocks
<Kilos> kde on its own , pure and clean is better than building on top of unity
<inetpro> what version of Kubuntu are you installing?
<Kilos> 14.04
<inetpro> make sure you have the ISO for 14.04.01
<Kilos> i cant get another iso till next month
<Kilos> got 1g data for the month
<Kilos> i had the 14.04.1 on the drive a deleted everything in home
<Kilos> 6 or 8 different isos
<Kilos> so ill maar slum it till next month
<bushtech> redeye shift?
<Kilos> huh?
<bushtech> how much you got after 12
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> 867m
<Kilos> i could maybe do an iso update that way ya
<bushtech> oops. how big the iso
<Kilos> 1.1g
<bushtech> so only 867m on nightowl?
<Kilos> yeah
<bushtech> no can do
<Kilos> but the iso zsync uses about 400m iirc
<inetpro> Kilos: make a plan man, take your new laptops to a Telkom wifi hotspot
<Kilos> what new laptops
<Kilos> ian has them not me
<Kilos> he left yesterday
<inetpro> ok, get ian then to download for you
<inetpro> or get a friend to do it
<bushtech> yep, zsync if you got old iso
<Kilos> man he might only get back here in 3 or 4 months time
<inetpro> surely you have someone somewhere who can download for you
<Kilos> i only have the iso on a stick to install with 
<Kilos> nope inetpro 
<Kilos> ill use unity here man, i have kde running on the 1TB that i had to not use the first 50g
<bushtech> Kilos, if you can fetch here I can download for you
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man kannie rondry nie
<Kilos> dont worry guys ill make a plan
<Kilos> new sa needed my 16v jetta for their use
<bushtech> blikses!
<Kilos> between ian his mom and i weve had 5 cars stolen
<Kilos> 4 were jettas
<Kilos> and 1 golf
<bushtech> you want to go from 14.04 to 14.04.1?
<Kilos> lemme first look through all my drives lying around hewre, i might find one with isos still on it
<magespawn> back again, miss me?
<Kilos> ya magespawn what you doing
<magespawn> i had to set up a router quickly, required the lan cable, and i forgot i was in here
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> brb going to install said router
<Kilos> wooooohhoooooo
<Kilos> first drive i try i find isos
<Kilos> aw the kde one is 32bit
<Kilos> MURPHY go away
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<magespawn> ah well Kilos, what would life be without these challenges along the way
<magespawn> Maaz define MURPHY
<Maaz> magespawn: Murphy \Mur"phy\, n. A potato. [Humorous] --Thackeray. [1913 Webster], murphy n 1: an edible tuber native to South America; a staple food of Ireland [syn: {potato}, {white potato}, {Irish potato}, {murphy}, {spud}, {tater}]
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> would be a lot easier thats all
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> indeed
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> ai! 3 drives with xubuntu on and no isos
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> what setting would be needed to allow a KVM vm installed on a Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS host to pause automatically when rebooting the host?
<Kilos> stand in front of a mirror and ask that guy
<Kilos> he is clever
<inetpro> with Centos I can reboot the host and all virtual machines are back as if nothing happened afterwards
<inetpro> with Ubuntu a shutdown of the VM is triggered and after a reboot it is as if it was rebooted as well
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> inetpro not some setting the vm itself? some sort of default?
<superfly> inetpro, magespawn, Kilos: more good news re: the web site. I got the original Ubuntu-ZA logo from SubOracle (again)
<Kilos> wonder superfly 
<magespawn> cool beans
<inetpro> magespawn: all I can see is the setting to 'Start virtual machine on boot up'
<Kilos> ive forgotten all the info on how to go see there with that nikola thing
<Kilos> that must be it surely inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: nice!
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> anyone free tonight for a quick merge proposal tutorial?
<Kilos> ill be here, 
<Kilos> the pro will be here
<Kilos> magespawn, tonight hey
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> superfly: good idea, I'll make a plan... hope we don't have another power failure like last night
<superfly> well, if another night suits people better, I'm all for it.
<superfly> how's 8:30?
<magespawn> sure superfly
<superfly> cool beans boys
<magespawn> inetpro so what you want is the host to pause all the vm and then resume them when the host has restarted?
<magespawn> with no change to the vm
<inetpro> superfly: 20:30 sounds good, ty
<inetpro> magespawn: yes, I guess what happens on Centos is that it saves state to a file and does a restore from file after a boot
<inetpro> I definitely didn't set it like that, was all default
<inetpro> obviously a reboot takes longer because of this but I would prefer it like this on Ubuntu as well
 * inetpro tried googling but have not yet found the answer to this issue
<superfly> inetpro: maybe just a setting somewhere?
<inetpro> superfly: that is what I'm hoping
<inetpro> scripting would be an option, but I'm sure others must have solved it already
<magespawn> i also have not found anything through google
<Kilos> ai! one drive frizzed me
<Kilos-> ai!
<bushtech> wat nou?
<Kilos-> error report says it seems a daemon died
<inetpro> interesting that a 'virsh save VMHost FMHost_File' with Ubuntu Server 14.04.01 takes up a mere 257MB
<inetpro> s/FMHost_File/VMHost_File/
<magespawn> inetpro: i found this http://vboxtool.sourceforge.net/ from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2130630
<inetpro> magespawn: nice, thanks
 * inetpro reading
<magespawn> inetpro: no worries
<inetpro> hmm.. that unfortunately is just for Virtualbox, but could perhaps lead me to a Qemu/KVM solution on Ubuntu
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> so is it unity or a bad ssd
<Kilos> error message is
<Kilos> dpkg error  run dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> that brings up an error too
<Kilos> dpkg error parsing file /var/lib/d[kg/status
<Kilos> package libkeyutils:i386 near line 18863
<inetpro> run: $ sudo apt-get update
<inetpro> nothing to do with ssd
<Squirm> how's everyone doing?
<Vince-0> meh
<Kilos> i cant open anything with it it ends up with a blank purple screen
<Squirm> sounds positive
<Kilos> hi Squirm we greeted you long ago
<Kilos> we are all karringing aan
<Kilos> and inetpro i have some good news
<Kilos> yoohoo
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> on this scrapish 1TB with kde on i find kubuntu 14.04.1 iso
<Kilos> will unetbootin it from here
<inetpro> unetbootin?
<bushtech> Kilos,  you scare me to death
<Kilos> unetbootin makes a bootable live stick inetpro 
<Kilos> lol bushtech i scare me too
 * inetpro is used to using a very simple usb-creator-kde
<inetpro> not sure what Unity peeps use these days
<bushtech> Kilos, what are ultimately trying to achieve?
<Kilos> i would love a working kde on the ssd
<Kilos> one that dont break easy like unity when i plug a bad drive on a usb adapter
<bushtech> on which OS?
<Kilos> kubuntu of course
<Kilos> done
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: hey
<Squirm> what's Kensington like?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuhhhhhh
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh there it is
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea, really :)
 * inetpro only knows about kensington locks
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: ok, just thought maybe you knew, being up in that braod, but general area :D
<Squirm> looking at property24 :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> no i'm on the otherside of the boerewors curtain :)
<Squirm> good
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brackenfell
<Kilos> Symmetria your mirror is either vey slow or youve disconnected it from us
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha, even wikipedia says I'm behind the boerewors curtain
<theblazehen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_South_Africa interesting...
<ThatGraemeGuy> when i was a kid my dad used to play this game in the car on longer trips where you'd have to guess where a car was from based on the plate
<theblazehen> ah, nice..
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kensington,_Cape_Town
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrmmm not sure how a place can be 88% coloured and 86.7% white
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<theblazehen> wat
 * theblazehen wonders what is the cheapest way to get a kind of computer with at least 512MB ram and 4 sata ports..
<theblazehen> I'm thinking mini-itx maybe?
<Kilos> oh yay inetpro that ~/ is working for me too now
<Kilos> yay
<theblazehen> ls
<theblazehen> lls
<theblazehen> oh, wrong window.. 
<inetpro> theblazehen: where are you asking such interesting questions?
<theblazehen> inetpro: file server, at /export/media/movies
<inetpro> uh, not irc?
<theblazehen> I meant to do it in a terminal...
<theblazehen> Not sure what you're asking?
<inetpro> theblazehen: ahh, I thought the question about cheapest PC with 4 sata ports was not supposed to be here
<inetpro> :-)
<theblazehen> oh, that one. sorry, yeah, was meant for here
<theblazehen> got a bit confused :/
<inetpro> wb bduk
<bduk> same to you inetpro
<theblazehen> hey bduk
<bduk> first day at work is not nice
<Kilos> theblazehen i built mine for 2.5k
<Kilos> 1155 mb 4g ram amd dual core cpu and psu and dvdwr
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: Trixar_za is around there
<theblazehen> Kilos: I'm looking for under 1k..
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> th mb was over 500 i think
<Kilos> lemme check pricelist
<Kilos> ai! later. its on another drive
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> I just need the mobo and cpu
<inetpro> Kilos: you have way too many drives
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> and another one has elementaryos on it
<theblazehen> Kilos: how many drives you got?
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> I have more drives than sata cables :(
<Kilos> only two really good drives. others are repaired drives
 * theblazehen has 3x 1TB drive, 1x 320 GB drive and 1 64 GB ssd
<Kilos> 5 working drives though pluss the ssd now
<inetpro> can't you put them in a HDD enclosure and connect as you need them?
<Kilos> whew
<theblazehen> And a 40 GB drive
<theblazehen> Ha! I beat kilos! 
<Kilos> inetpro i have ians usb to sata/ide adapter thing here
<Kilos> oh ya and some 40g's too
<inetpro> Kilos: are you using it?
<Kilos> yes inetpro i have the ssd in it now to see if i can fix that error
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> can one just delete that faulty file
<inetpro> what faulty file?
<Kilos> libkeyutils in /var/lib/d[kg/status
<Kilos> dpkg sorry
<Kilos> it breaks dpkg
<Kilos> also once saw a thing that said a daemon died
<Kilos> dunno what they are
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> ya aaaaai!
<inetpro> that is a log file
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so can i run sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status/*
<inetpro> then again, it's not a log file
<Kilos> i can login fine with ctrl+alt+F3
<inetpro> you should not delete files without knowing what the specific file is for
<Kilos> well its broken
<Kilos> 4lb hammer cant get in there
<magespawn> what have you broken now?
<Kilos> not me man
<Kilos> stupid unity
<bushtech> apt-get update & upgrade
<Kilos> and ssd
<Kilos> wasnt happy with one of the drives i pluuged into the adapter to look for kubuntu 14.04.1 iso
<Kilos> it cant upgrade anything because dpkg is broken because of that file
<theblazehen> Kilos: exact log?
<Kilos> theblazehen it said
<Kilos> dpkg error parsing file /var/lib/dpkg/status/  and said package libkeyutils:i386has an error near line 18863
<inetpro> Kilos: $ ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status*
<Kilos> im on kde now inetpro 
<Kilos> the ssd is in the adapter
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> that file is important because the os logs in completely then starts error reports
<Kilos> cant do anything else
<inetpro> so it is broken on kde?
<inetpro> or is it broken on unity?
<Kilos> no the unity is broken
<Kilos> ithe whole ssd is unity 
<Kilos> the
<inetpro> ok, you are on KDE with the old HDD and trying to fix the UNITY issue on the SSD drive? Now I understand...
<Kilos> i see there is a staus and a status-old in there
<Kilos> status
<inetpro> should not have been necessary to do it this way
<Kilos> i could maybe trash it from here
<Kilos> or try open it and look
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate'
<inetpro> don't ever trash stuff unless you know exactly what you are doing
<Kilos> ok
<theblazehen> inetpro: or, make a backup of the file, then trash?
<inetpro> theblazehen: bow that is a much better suggestion
<inetpro> now*
<Kilos> i could maybe find a file like that on a working unity hdd and then copy it to there then change that ones name to older
<inetpro> Kilos: i've seen that one before
<inetpro> KDE trying to open something in kate for some odd reason
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> if i can open it i can maybe correct something
<Kilos> i wonder if one can open it with nano
<inetpro> Kilos: make a backup first
<Kilos> of what
<Kilos> i have a deja-dup of that whole unity
<inetpro> no man just that one file
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> not just rename it
<Kilos> oh rename option grayed out
<Kilos> sigh
<bushtech> are you root?
<Kilos> im using gui stuff
<Kilos> the path to that thing is very heavy
<theblazehen> sudo -s
<theblazehen> then 
<theblazehen> echo I am g`whoami`
<Kilos> 234.5GiB removable something something /var/lib/dpkg/
<Kilos> I am groot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have managed to copy that file to desktop but kate still cant open it
<Kilos> okular opens it
<bushtech> open Kate as admin
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> ok i dragged it into root kate
<Kilos> The file desktop:/status was opened with UTF-8 encoding but contained invalid characters.
<Kilos> It is set to read-only mode, as saving might destroy its content.
<Kilos> Either reopen the file with the correct encoding chosen or enable the read-write mode again in the menu to be able to edit it.
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<charl> how are you Kilos 
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> ok ty and you charl ?
<Kilos> that file is massive inetpro 
<inetpro> obvious
<Kilos> 1.8m of text
<Kilos> and no line numbers
<inetpro> F11
<inetpro> or View | Show Line Numbers
<Kilos> f11 worked ty
<inetpro> Ctrl+G
<inetpro> Go to line: X
<Kilos> Package: libkeyutils1
<Kilos> Status: install ok installed
<Kilos> Priority: standard
<Kilos> Section: libs
<Kilos> Installed-Size: 51
<Kilos> thats from line 18662
<inetpro> not sure whether you'll find anything useful
<Kilos> i forgot the line number
<Kilos> oh wait
<inetpro> near line 18863
<Kilos> 18863 i forgot i wrote it down
 * inetpro takes a bet that he did something unconventional when attaching the old drive
<inetpro> this kind of thing doesn't just happen magically
<Kilos> Package: libarchive13
<Kilos> Status: install ok installed
<Kilos> Priority: optional
<Kilos> Section: libs
<Kilos> Installed-Size: 693
<Kilos> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Kilos> thats from line 18861
<inetpro> where is libkeyutils, above or below?
<Kilos> i wonder is emptying archives then update upgrade will fix it
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> 18846 t0 18900
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2gNchWXQ8
<Kilos> i dont see keyutils anywhere
<Kilos> i wonder if i have multiarch installed
<inetpro> Kilos: you have done so many re-installs, would that not be quicker?
<Kilos> yes much
<inetpro> why not try that and then attempt to recreate this exact same problem?
<Kilos> but id rather try kde there
<Kilos> then the unity backup wont work
<Kilos> lemme install kde and we see if the prob crops up there too
<inetpro> $ ls -l /SSDDRIVE/var/lib/dpkg/status*
<Kilos> only good thing about unity is the gnome-disk-utility
<inetpro> that doesn't even sound like a unity package
<Kilos> ls: cannot access /SSDDRIVE/var/lib/dpkg/status*: No such file or directory
<inetpro> obvious!
<Kilos> its the disks tool in unity
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nee man lemme install kde there
<inetpro> Kilos: look with the good eye and think, before you do anything
<bushtech> amen
<Kilos> i dont know how to figure the path to the ssd man
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> maybe gparted will give it
<inetpro> and you work on the cli as root?
<Kilos> i dont have gparted
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> 05/01 16:22:04 <Kilos> I am groot
<Kilos>   /dev/sdc
<inetpro> that's just dangerous, end of story!
<Kilos> i closed that
<Kilos> but why are we looking for the path if im gonna reinstall?
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> can i go reinstall inetpro ?
<Kilos> this is like a windows prob, fdisk format install
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tell me man must i go reinstall?
<inetpro> Kilos: go re-install because it's quick, but please try to pay attention with anything that you do
<inetpro> do not just blame your your drive, your screen, your hardware, the os, the software or any other thing before you are not sure about what you blame
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> see you all later
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Kilos> wow lag
<bushtech> Maaz better you watch Kilos
<Maaz> bushtech: Excuse me?
<bushtech> Maaz watch Kilos
<inetpro> lol
<Maaz> bushtech: Excuse me?
<bushtech> Maaz nm
<Maaz> bushtech: Huh?
<inetpro> bushtech: teach him
<bushtech> nevvermaaind
<bushtech> me and Maaz dont speakum same language
<inetpro> what do you want the response to be?
<bushtech> inetpro sorry dont know anything about Maaz
<inetpro> eg, 'I'll keep one eye on him for you bushtech' ?
<bushtech> more worried about Kilos
<bushtech> daai man maak my klaar
<bushtech> I have enough trouble learning html/css . Maaz has to wait
<inetpro> Maaz: watch him is <reply> I'll keep one eye on him for you $who
<Maaz> inetpro: If you say so
<inetpro> bushtech: see ^^
<inetpro> easy
<inetpro> Maaz: watch him
<Maaz> I'll keep one eye on him for you inetpro
<bushtech> Hokay
<bushtech> thanks
<inetpro> and you can add to that by saying "watch him is also...'
<inetpro> then he will pick randomly any one response
<bushtech> clever
<nuvolari> oh hi, morning oom kilos :)
<nuvolari> hmm, not around :'(
<nuvolari> bbl
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> wb nuvolari
<bushtech> you also wondering about kilos?
<inetpro> bushtech: yep
<inetpro> probably struggling again
 * inetpro thought it would have been quick
<bushtech> should have been but w/ Kilos thers no such thing as a normal install :)
<bushtech> he really pushes the envelope
<inetpro> unfortunately
<inetpro> but we can all learn a lot from him
<inetpro> patience is key
<bushtech> true, just don't know if my nerves can stand it :)
<inetpro> I think he needs a public and complete step by step guide for his installations
<inetpro> wish I could see exactly what he does at times
<bushtech> teamviewer wont help at inst time
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro, im sure it is the ssd man
<Kilos> tried twice to install kde. could format the root partition
<Kilos> tried xp twice
<Kilos> then usb pc-repair stick to zeroed ssd and then tried kde again
<Kilos> booted to black screen
<Kilos> so i then put unity back
<Kilos> but already software centre failed to install opera-browser
<Kilos> and synaptic wont even open
<Kilos> disk utility said the daemon was disabled when i tried to format it
<Kilos> so i dunno if ssd's have built in daemons
<magespawn> Kilos have you been trying all day with that drive?
<Kilos> yip magespawn 
<Kilos> im convinced its a faulty ssd
<Kilos> murphy you know lives here
<Kilos> same as the new 1TB seagate i bought
<Kilos> luckily that was replaced with a good one
<magespawn> take it back?
<Kilos> i have to wait for ian to come again 
<Kilos> i told ian to message him and let him know its faulty
<Kilos> grrrr
<magespawn> are you sure it is the drive
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> now i better go to a working drive for tonights meet
<Kilos> well xp couldnt even format it
<Kilos> it tried
<Kilos> too find the bad ic is another prob
<Kilos> i dont know how many chips are in there or what each ones size is 
<Kilos> otherwise maybe you can just not use that much
<Kilos> wbb. going to a reliable drive
<inetpro> wb ThatGraemeGuy
<inetpro> wb bushtech
<bushtech> thanks inetpro vodacom went for a loop, changed to mtn
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> bushtech: MTN still most expensive?
<bushtech> dont know, just got a pay as you go card with 2G on it for insurance when vodacom goes belly up
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> what do you pay for 2GB on MTN these days?
<bushtech> R245
<inetpro> ai! At 12c per MB that is still way too much
<inetpro> must at least come down to 5c per MB to be reasonable these days
<bushtech> Odd thing is that Xchat on ubuntu which I normally use flatly refuses to connect when I change to mtn
<bushtech> have to switch to quassel on lappy
<inetpro> strange!
<inetpro> bushtech: same destination and port?
<inetpro> wb miles
<bushtech> got me baffled, but havent investigated yet
<bushtech> Miles, you're back!!!
<Kilos> hahaha ya but on my drive that lost home
<superfly> Maaz: announce Bazaar VCS + Launchpad Tutorial at 20:30 (8:30pm for those who can't read standard time)
<Maaz> Announcement from superfly! Bazaar VCS + Launchpad Tutorial at 20:30 (8:30pm for those who can't read standard time)
<bushtech> pray tell but be gentle please
<Kilos> had to install everything again
<Kilos> this is the drive i deleted everything in /home the other day
<Kilos> so got like a basic install here
<inetpro> Kilos: when you install, do you have only one drive physically connected or multiple drives? 
<bushtech> ai Kilos
<Kilos> yip one only
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro gives up
<Kilos> the kde i was on this afternoon wouldnt boot
<bushtech> bushtech bangs head on table
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and took me a while to get here too now
<bushtech> so were you trying a stock standard install on the ssd?
<inetpro> wb Trixar_za
<Kilos> setting up irc client i enter chat?freenode.net and wondered why it didnt connect
<Kilos> ya standard install . nothing fancy
<Kilos> its got a sick daemon
<Kilos> what are daemons
<inetpro> Kilos: In multitasking computer operating systems, a daemon (/ˈdiːmən/ or /ˈdeɪmən/) is a computer program that runs as a background process, rather than being under the direct control of an interactive user.
<bushtech> do an md5 on your iso
<Kilos> oh my , wonder why its inactive on the ssd
<Kilos> not now this drive is working still
<Kilos> this is my good 1TB that i broke
<Kilos> well broke the os
<Kilos> here i can install kde and everything works
<bushtech> check the iso that youre trying to install from
 * inetpro is ready for superfly
<Kilos> tomorrow ill ask you how to do that
 * Kilos ready too
<Kilos> but i dont have nikola inetpro
<superfly> Kilos: you don't need Nikola for this
<superfly> but you  do need bzr
<superfly> Anyone else? I think magespawn wanted to also be here
<bduk> im here but on my tab no bzr or whatever
<Kilos> bzr must already be installed here superfly
<magespawn> yup i am here
<superfly> OK
<inetpro> bduk: aptitude install bzr
<superfly> check you've all got bzr installed (except maybe you bduk)
<superfly> there you go, what inetpro said
<superfly> Let me know once you're all ready
<inetpro> Kilos: bzr version
<Kilos> im ready
<magespawn> installed 2.7
<magespawn> i have also just downloaded the latest kubuntu
<superfly> OK, next step, go to https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za
<superfly> You'll see there's a branch called "lp:ubuntu-za"
<superfly> Anyone not know what a branch is?
<superfly> (please, yell if you don't understand something so that I can explain it to you)
<superfly> For that matter, does everyone know what Version Control is?
 * inetpro +1
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> like with python 2.7 or 3?
<superfly> No, but that's kinda connected
<superfly> Version Control is tracking the changes you make to something.
<Kilos> ok ty
<superfly> In code terms, we talk about VCS - Version Control System.
<Kilos> must i tick on that branch?
<superfly> no, do nothing
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> I didn't say to do anything.
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> A VCS is a program which keeps track the changes made to the source code of a program.
<superfly> Then you get a system like git or Bazaar, which is a DVCS, a Distributed Version Control System
<superfly> It still does the same thing, just with some added features and benefits.
<magespawn> an online VCS?
<superfly> Now, back to the branch. In a VCS you can have multiple copies of that program you're tracking. Each copy is called a branch.
<superfly> In Bazaar, each branch contains a complete history of everything you've done in that branch.
<superfly> Got it?
<Kilos> yessir
<magespawn> yes
<bushtech> yep
<superfly> OK. So if you look on that page, there's a branch called "lp:ubuntu-za"
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> This is a special naming convention that Launchpad uses (lp == launchpad)
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> side note maybe explain the ==
<superfly> This particular branch is the main branch of the Ubuntu-ZA site. In Subversion it was called "trunk"; in Mercurial it's called "default", in git it's called "master". Bazaar doesn't have a special name for it. I just call it "trunk"
<inetpro> == = equals
<superfly> Got it?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> kinda
<superfly> Kilos: don't worry, as long as you remember "trunk" is "lp:ubuntu-za" then you're OK
<Kilos> cool ty
<superfly> Next.
<inetpro> sure
<Kilos> the two == making equals is weird to me
<superfly> Does anyone have an existing "projects" directory on their computer? The place where you plonk all your code, etc.
<superfly> Kilos: it's a programming thing
<superfly> Kilos: I'll explain later.
<Kilos> i figured that
<Kilos> nope no projects
 * inetpro created one in a clean VM
<superfly> magespawn, bushtech?
<Kilos> go on superflystuff i dont need to know the others will savvy
<magespawn> i have used git and subversion to download code from other projects
<inetpro> Kilos: mkdir projects
<superfly> K, if you haven't created one yet, make it now. I usually call mine "Projects"
<bushtech> nope
<bushtech> playing in xampp
<Kilos> done
<superfly> so, in your terminal, in your home directory, "mkdir Projects"
<superfly> or if you're a Windows junkie, right-click, "New Folder"
<superfly> :-P
<bushtech> done
<magespawn> okay done
<inetpro> Kilos: cd Projects
<superfly> Right. The next thing we're going to do is make a *shared repository*. This is a special directory that we're going to put all our bzr branches into. It allows the branches to share their history. This makes things more efficient and uses less disk space.
<superfly> inetpro: wag nou oom, I was getting there.
<Kilos> done
 * inetpro hides in the corner
<bushtech> we doing this in cli?
<Kilos> hee hee
<superfly> if you're in the terminal, you'll need to cd into your Projects directory
<superfly> bushtech: yes.
<magespawn> where else?
<bushtech> would prefer gui
<superfly> bushtech: using the GUI is a little more complicated -_-
<bushtech> ok cli it is
<superfly> bushtech: once you've got the CLI down, the GUI is much easier to understand and traverse.
<Kilos> i dont have that
<Kilos> i got a konsole
<Kilos> just kidding
<superfly> so, now that you're in your Projects directory, you want to create your shared repository: bzr init-repo ubuntu-za
<superfly> Kilos: *thsppppppppppp*
<inetpro> superfly: wait
<superfly> inetpro: I need to get coffee, I can wait
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> superfly: what about whoami?
<superfly> inetpro: we'll get there
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> so tell me how to make that repo please
<superfly> be back in 2, just need to get my gogo juice
<inetpro> Kilos: he's feeding the goggatjie
<inetpro> Kilos: ~/Projects$ bzr init-repo ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i have superfly
<Kilos> ty pro
<Kilos> i was scrolling back to copy the infoa and answered what i saw there sigh
<superfly> OK, who's confused?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> miles@P64:~/Projects$ ~/Projects$ bzr init-repo ubuntu-za
<Kilos> bash: /home/miles/Projects$: No such file or directory
<superfly> Kilos: don't just copy and paste things into your Konsole, read it and type it out.
<Kilos> im already there inetpro
<superfly> you'll never learn if you don't type it out.
<Kilos> superfly: i cant remember i need to back and forward lots to get the line right
<magespawn> can you explain the breakdown of the last command?
<Kilos> will keep you here all night
<superfly> Kilos: we're not writing essays here, it'll only take you a minute
<magespawn> is it telling bzr to iniate a repo called ubuntu-za?
<superfly> magespawn: bzr <= the bzr client
<superfly> magespawn: init-repo <= initialise a shared repository
<superfly> magespawn: ubuntu-za <= the name of the shared repo
<magespawn> right
<superfly> magespawn: you're not too dull after all :-P
<Kilos> Location:
<Kilos>   shared repository: ubuntu-za
<inetpro> magespawn: tree -a ubuntu-za/
<superfly> Alright, I see Kilos has got it. Anyone struggling?
<superfly> *crickets*
<superfly> K, next step.
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> bushtech: is jy by?
<Kilos> dont multitask as well
<Kilos> concentrate
<superfly> Now you need to identify yourself to Bazaar. This will configure Bazaar with your name and email address so that your commits can be identified. You should use your email address which is registered on Launchpad.
<superfly> bzr whoami "Test Example <test@example.com>"
 * inetpro done
<Kilos> that whole line?
<superfly> Kilos: is your name "Test Example" ?
<Kilos> eish
 * inetpro was wondering also
<Kilos> oh is that where my email addy must be?
<Kilos> superfly: please give that again
<inetpro> Kilos: another example: bzr whoami "John Doe <john.doe@gmail.com>"
<superfly> bzr whoami "Test Example <test@example.com>"
<Kilos> aha
 * superfly gives Kilos some grease for the cogs in his head :-P
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> they are broken man
<inetpro> Kilos: please use your name and email address, instead of John Doe’s
<magespawn> and is it supposed to return anything?
<superfly> magespawn: no, not that I can recall
<inetpro> magespawn: test it with just 'bzr whoami'
<magespawn> returns name and email address
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> Everybody with me? bushtech?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: bzr whoami "msdomdonner <msdomdonner@gmail.com>"
<Kilos> ya looks like that but text very tiny man
<superfly> inetpro: better to use your real name
<inetpro> superfly: that is what he has on lp
<superfly> bzr whoami "Raoul Snyman <raoul.snyman@example.com>"
<superfly> as long as the e-mail address matches, the rest doesn't matter
<bushtech> will catch up llater
<superfly> bushtech: I'm writing up a doc as I go along. I'll post the doc to the mailing list afterward
<Kilos> Miles Sharpe <msdomdonner@gmail.com>
<bushtech> thanks
<superfly> daarshy Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, that is more accurate, thanks
<superfly> *daars hy
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i can read it here at least
<superfly> OK, next step is to get bzr to login to Launchpad.
<superfly> Part 1: Make sure your SSH public key is on Launchpad.
<superfly> Kilos: you probably need to do this again.
<Kilos> how
<Kilos> this is like a new install here nothing remembered
<superfly> first, generate an SSH keypair locally
<superfly> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<magespawn> gotting to have to log into launchpad to check if it is the same key
<magespawn> brb
<superfly> np magespawn
<superfly> Kilos: when it asks for a passphrase, just press enter
<Kilos> i have and now see long key above the funny pic
<superfly> ignore that
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> type in "kate ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub"
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> Kilos: got it?
<Kilos> ya it opened another window on another workspace
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> did Kate open up and show a whole lot of gobble-de-gook?
<Kilos> starts ssh-rsa the gook stuff
<Kilos> then
<superfly> awesome
<superfly> Kilos: no, don't paste it!!!
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> OK, Kilos, now open up your browser to https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner
<Kilos> ya i see me there
<superfly> Kilos: do you see a little heading on the page called "SSH Keys"?
<superfly> there's a little yellow circle icon next to it.
<Kilos> ya miles@p64
<superfly> OK
<superfly> now click on the little yellow icon
<Kilos> no yellow circle icon'
<superfly> it might ask you to log in again
<superfly> (just for safety)
<superfly> Oh, then you're not logged in.
<Kilos> i only see miles@p64
<superfly> Log in to Launchpad.
<Kilos> eish you gotta wait please
<Kilos> need to get password from mail but first need to install mail
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> mm no ssh key for me but i did have a pgp key
<inetpro> no man... why install mail? Go online!
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<superfly> magespawn: needs to be an SSH key
<inetpro> Kilos: https://mail.google.com/
<magespawn> no problem i have one 
<superfly> magespawn: remember, upload your public key, not your private key!
<Kilos> ok i see the yellowthing
<magespawn> indeed
<superfly> Kilos: OK, now you need to click on it
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> now copy paste that whole pile of gook?
<superfly> Kilos: now, at the bottom of the page there's a big box that you can type in. Copy and paste your public key into this box, and then click the "Import Public Key" button at the bottom
<magespawn> what part is the public key? everything in that file?
<superfly> magespawn: yes. the .pub file is your public key
<Kilos> sjoe had to login again but see 2 keys there now
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> OK, good.
<superfly> now....
<superfly> now we can get bzr to log into launchpad
<superfly> bzr launchpad-login
<inetpro> superfly: No Launchpad user ID configured.
<Kilos> No Launchpad user ID configured.
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> oh, you might need to provide your launchpad username
<Kilos> well at least im not alone
<magespawn> same here
<superfly> bzr launchpad-login raoul-snyman
<superfly> I last did this YEARS ago, so please excuse my rustyness
<inetpro> superfly: no problemo
<magespawn> way more often than i have done it
<magespawn> okay done
<Kilos> bzr: ERROR: The user name miles.sharpe is not registered on Launchpad.
<Kilos> ai!
 * superfly hands Kilos some more grease
<inetpro> Kilos: msdomdonner
<Kilos> did it go in?
<Kilos> can you see me there superfly
<superfly> Kilos: ek kan niks sien nie
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> this is all between your PC and Launchpad. I'm not associated with Launchpad.
<superfly> Maybe ask Mark.
<inetpro> Kilos: issue the command again without your id
<Kilos> bzr: ERROR: The user name msdomdonner@gmail.com is not registered on Launchpad.
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> now im totally lost
 * superfly hands Kilos some more grease
<superfly> <superfly> bzr launchpad-login raoul-snyman
<inetpro> Kilos: bzr launchpad-login msdomdonner
<inetpro> Kilos: and them simply:
<inetpro> bzr launchpad-login
<inetpro> then as well
<Kilos> bzr: ERROR: The user name miles-sharpe is not registered on Launchpad
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> Kilos: is your username on Launchpad "miles-sharpe"?
<Kilos> miles.sharpe
<Kilos> but that didnt work either
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> w00000
<Kilos> ty inetpro that worked
<Kilos> fly you see me?
<bduk> have to say goodnight, thanksvsuperfly ill try it if i gef your notes. thanks again for hour time and goodnight evergone
<Kilos> night bduk
<magespawn> good night bduk
<inetpro> good night bduk
<Kilos> inetpro: this is where my keys show
<Kilos> miles.sharpe
<Kilos> thats the name it shows there
<Kilos> but that might be my ms.kilos account
<Kilos> anyway im logged in i thin
<Kilos> as msdomdonner
<inetpro> Kilos: what does that page say for Launchpad Id: ?
<inetpro> just under User information
<Kilos> top right?
<inetpro> top left
<inetpro> or rather middle left
<inetpro> but still top of information
<Kilos> top right i see miles.sharpe (msdomdonner)
<inetpro> Kilos: did I say right?
<Kilos> i dont see user info anywhere
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine
<inetpro> Kilos: look with your good eye
<inetpro> Kilos: you are at https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner ?
<Kilos> are you talking about the page that shows the keys
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> now im at the right page
<inetpro> superfly: please continue
<Kilos> i still see miles.sharpe at the top though
<bushtech> superfly: finally got going but stuck at"kate ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub" I get no such file or dir. ssh keygen was successful
<superfly> bushtech: KDE or Gnome?
<bushtech> lordy new ubuntu 1404 I dont even know
<inetpro> use gedit in stead of kate
<superfly> bushtech: OK, use "gedit ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub"
<superfly> bushtech: or just "cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub"
<bushtech> ah ok
<bushtech> gedit worked
<bushtech> thanks plse continue sorry for interruption
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> you in unity so thats gnome and uses gedit
<superfly> did we get as far as creating the shared repository?
<Kilos> purple background
<Kilos> yes superfly
<Kilos> pro has gone to sleep
<superfly> OK, so now you need to make sure you're in that shared repository
<superfly> if your projects directory is "Projects" and your shared repository is "ubuntu-za" then you'll want to type "cd ~/Projects/ubuntu-za"
<superfly> bushtech: you with me?
<Kilos> im there
<magespawn> right
<superfly> now we need to checkout the Ubuntu-ZA site. This means that we're going to tell bzr to create a local version of the branch at lp:ubuntu-za. I like to call it trunk because it's connected directly with the primary branch on Launchpad.
<superfly> bzr checkout lp:ubuntu-za trunk
<superfly> bzr checkout <= checkout a branch
<superfly> lp:ubuntu-za <= the branch to checkout
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> trunk <= the local directory name
<Kilos> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.95.84)' can't be established.
<Kilos> are you sure you want to continue anyway?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> it gives the rsa key as well
<Kilos> ok done, it added bazaar to known hosts
<Kilos> but said warning first
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> now you should have a local directory called "trunk"
<superfly> ls
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but i havent done
<Kilos> superfly> lp:ubuntu-za <= the branch to checkout
<Kilos> [05/01/2015 22:06] <superfly> trunk <= the local directory name
<superfly> Kilos: no, please don't
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> I was explaining the different parts of the command
 * superfly cries
 * Kilos ducks
<Kilos> add do this or dont after each line
<superfly> magespawn, inetpro, bushtech: got it?
<magespawn> yup
 * inetpro catching up... sorry was out for a mo
<magespawn> i did the command without the trunk first but i have sorted that out
<inetpro> please continue
<Kilos> you too fast inetpro
<Kilos> you can go out for a mo again
<inetpro> superfly: for interests sake, as the owner of the project, can you see who does a checkout?
<superfly> inetpro: I cannot see a thing
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> oi
<superfly> Well, congratulations everyone, you now have the "code" for the Ubuntu-ZA site on your local computer.
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> cool beans, twice nog al
<superfly> Ready for the next part, or shall we leave it for another night?
<superfly> (since it's taken us 2 hours to get this far)
<Kilos> is the next part easier?
<Kilos> sorry for slowing you down guys
<Kilos> ill stay up if you want to go on tonight
 * inetpro is keen to continue but happy to do it on another day as well
<magespawn> i am good either way
 * Kilos votes continue
<Kilos> i wont bother, will do what i miss when we get the mail
<superfly> OK. The next part is about create a branch to make your changes in, and then submitting them for review.
<superfly> OK, so now make sure you're in the shared repository directory
<superfly> (~/Projects/ubuntu-za)
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> to create a new branch, type in: bzr branch trunk feature-1
<superfly> brb
<superfly> (that creates a branch. boom!)
<Kilos> Branched 7 revisions. 
<inetpro> mooi!
<magespawn> okay done
<magespawn> cool beens
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> where are you okes seeing stuff that you say mooi
<Kilos> and cool beans
<inetpro> Kilos: $ tree -d -L 2
<superfly> now, what you'll do is you'll make your modifications in that branch.
<inetpro> or add -a to see hidden folders also
<superfly> when you're done, you'll add any new files, and commit your changes
<superfly> For example:
<superfly> $ bzr add
<superfly> adding pages/contact.rst
<Kilos> i gotta install tree first. must that be in the cli where we are
<superfly> $ bzr diff
<superfly> === added file 'pages/contact.rst'
<superfly> --- pages/contact.rst   1970-01-01 00:00:00 +0000
<superfly> +++ pages/contact.rst   2015-01-05 20:16:15 +0000
<superfly> Kilos: that's one of inetpro's fancy commands
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> all i see if my prompt
<superfly> $ bzr commit -m "Added a very basic contact page"
<superfly> Committing to: ~/Projects/UbuntuZA/new-contact-page/
<superfly> added pages/contact.rst
<superfly> Committed revision 8.
<superfly> Kilos: that's right, that means everything worked.
<superfly> Remember, this is the command line. if there's a problem, it'll moan
<inetpro> hang on superfly, did I miss something, you wanted us to also do to 'bzr add' ?
<superfly> inetpro: not exactly
<superfly> I've just added a very basic contact page, and I'm showing you what I'm doing
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> got it
<superfly> <superfly> For example:
<inetpro> sorry
<superfly> Now I'm going to push my changes from my local branch up to a remote branch on Launchpad. What this does is it creates a new branch on Launchpad for me, with the name I specify, and then it uploads my changes to that branch. This is so that we can use the merge proposal process on Launchpad.
<inetpro> nou praat ons!
<superfly> $ bzr push lp:~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/new-contact-page
<superfly> Using default stacking branch /+branch-id/16860046 at chroot-65050896:///~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/
<superfly> Created new stacked branch referring to /+branch-id/16860046.
<superfly> notice my username in the remote branch URL
<superfly> lp:~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/new-contact-page
 * inetpro noticed
<superfly> so you can break it up into lp:  ~<username>  /  <project name>  /  <branch name>
<superfly> now if you go back to https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za, what do you see?
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> is that now 2 branches?
<superfly> Kilos: those cogs are working!
<Kilos> hahya
 * inetpro notices two branches with Status:  Development 
<superfly> So, you see, I pushed my branch up to my user on Launchpad, but I specified the project name. Now Launchpad knows that this code is specifically for that project, and will show my branch on the project's code page.
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> Now I'm going to propose a merge
<magespawn> will it also show on your page superfly ?
<Kilos> thats with  bzr push lp:~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/new-contact-page
<superfly> magespawn: yes
<magespawn> ahh right
<superfly> https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/new-contact-page/+merge/245610
<superfly> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za/+activereviews
<superfly> You can see on the Active Reviews page (the second link) that I've proposed a merge
 * inetpro \0/
<superfly> inetpro: you should have gotten an e-mail about it
<inetpro> ahh, very cool
<superfly> the users who are on the team who owns the main branch will get an e-mail about a merge proposed for that branch
<superfly> only the users in the team who owns that branch are able to commit to that branch
<inetpro> starting to make sense now
<superfly> inetpro: now, it's your turn. Look at the proposal.
<magespawn> not the rest of us?
<magespawn> i mean about being on the team and getting the mail/
<superfly> magespawn: you can look at it too, but you're not (yet) on the dev team in Launchpad
<magespawn> right 
<inetpro> superfly: so I click on Review and write a comment?
<superfly> inetpro: sortof.
<inetpro> superfly: what is "Claim review"?
<superfly> wag 'n bietjie
<inetpro> ok
<superfly> I have long paragraphs to type, I can't keep up with all the questions
 * inetpro likes the sound of that
<superfly> inetpro: it changes the reviewer to you
<superfly> we don't need to use that button
<inetpro> point noted
<superfly> on the actual proposal page, you'll see an "Add comment" section with a big text box. under the box there's a label "Review" and a dropdown. This dropdown contains a few options. 
<superfly> If you're happy with the proposal, you can just select "Approve" and click "Save comment"
<superfly> if you think there's something wrong which needs to be fixed, type a comment about what needs to be fixed, select "Needs Fixing" and click "Save comment"
<inetpro> ok
<superfly> if you have no idea what the heck this turkey is doing, and you need them to explain themselves, tell them to explain themselves in the comment, select "Needs information" and click "Save comment"
<magespawn> i might be doing a lot of that
<inetpro> superfly: for the sake of the exercise, shall I go ahead and approve without writing an actual comment?
<superfly> if what they're doing is totally and completely absurd, and they need to go back to the drawing board, comment and select "Disapprove"
<superfly> inetpro: you're welcome to do so
<inetpro> done
<magespawn> who can approve or disapprove?
<superfly> inetpro: in OpenLP, our policy is to only explain ourselves when performing a negative review.
<superfly> magespawn: anyone can
<superfly> magespawn: but the gatekeepers into the codebase are (so far) myself and inetpro
<charl> good evening gentlemen
<inetpro> hi charl
<charl> hi inetpro :)
<charl> happy new year!
<magespawn> hi charl 
<Kilos> hi charl
<charl> hi magespawn, Kilos :)
<magespawn> right makes sense
<superfly> inetpro: now, your move again. I'm going to make you merge and commit.
<charl> inetpro: when is the next meeting? looks like the title is outdated
<superfly> inetpro: locally, in trunk
<Kilos> 4th tuesday charl
<inetpro> charl: we're busy with something right now, sorry
<superfly> inetpro: bzr merge lp:~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/new-contact-page
<charl> np
<superfly> inetpro: got it?
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... do I not have to do a 'bzr up' first?
<superfly> inetpro: no
<superfly> inetpro: you're in trunk, it doesn't have my latest commit yet
<superfly> you're busy adding it
<superfly> inetpro: unless you didn't checkout trunk now when everyone else was
<inetpro> ahh sorry, I was still in the folder above
<inetpro> $ bzr merge lp:~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/new-contact-page
<inetpro> +N  pages/contact.rst                                                                                                                      
<inetpro> All changes applied successfully. 
<superfly> inetpro: OK, now that's half the merge done. That just pulls the changes down and merges them with your local copy. Now we need to commit them.
<inetpro> makes sense
<superfly> bzr commit -m "Added a new contact page" --author="Raoul Snyman <...>"
<superfly> I'll pm you my e-mail sddress
<superfly> *address
<superfly> that will commit the code as me, not you, because you want to credit me with the changes
<inetpro> done
<superfly> (well, technically you're still recorded as the committer, but now my name is added as the author)
<superfly> inetpro: it should have pushed the code up to Launchpad too, in the process. Did you see that?
<magespawn> hah cool beans
<inetpro> Committed revision 8.   
<magespawn> you can commit your own code?
<superfly> inetpro: look at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za again
<superfly> magespawn, Kilos, bushtech: in your "trunk" directory, "bzr up"
<Kilos> Gustav H Meyer		18 minutes ago	Approve 8 minutes ago
<superfly> Kilos: verkeerde bladsy
<Kilos> oi
<superfly> Kilos: <superfly> inetpro: look at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za again
<inetpro> superfly: all 10,000 changes merged, cool!
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> inetpro: well done. 
<magespawn> that also clears all active reviews
<superfly> And that's about it
<superfly> yep
<magespawn> you have to run bzr up? no automagic?
<superfly> magespawn: no, automagic is bad
<Kilos> lp:ubuntu-za 
<Kilos> Series: trunk		Development	2 minutes ago	
<Kilos> 8. Added a new contact page
<Kilos> is that the page?
<inetpro> now if I can lather, rinse and repeat this process I might get used to this 
<superfly> inetpro: now, if magespawn proposes a merge, and you commit using his details as author, you'll see that he'll be credited, even though he doesn't have write access to the main branch
<inetpro> superfly: makes sense again
<magespawn> ahhh so you have control for those of us with less skill and experience
<superfly> inetpro, magespawn, Kilos, bushtech: now, if I want to delete this local branch, because I don't need it anymore, all I have to do is "rm -r <branch directory>"
<superfly> and done.
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> inetpro: I don't need it, it's obsolete, defunct
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> and so am I now. it's bed time.
<inetpro> superfly: ek verstaan
<Kilos> ty for the leson superfly
<Kilos> lesson too
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> inetpro: also, it's local, it's a directory on my computer.
<magespawn> thanks superfly
<inetpro> thanks a lot for explaining that... we shall have to continue with this discussion another day to let in sink in though
<magespawn> i seriously like to learn new skills
<Kilos> oh inetpro. got a whatsapp from ian. that guy says ssds are used not new
<inetpro> magespawn: this is how the real devs do it everyday
<Kilos> here im blaming poor unity
<magespawn> inetpro somewhere i would like to be someday
<Kilos> practise magespawn
<inetpro> magespawn: sadly they all assume that we know the very basics by default
<Kilos> none of that was easy inetpro
<Kilos> maybe one day ill just approve some stuffs
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: it's very easy once you know it
<Kilos> maybe ya
<Kilos> youll have to do it lots to get used to it
<Kilos> like your funny commands
<inetpro> like fixing a car for you
<magespawn> practice practice practice
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> old cars without computers in them
<inetpro> most people can't even open the bonnet
<magespawn> i remember the first time i took the engine and gearbox out of my golf, just from reading the haynes manual
<Kilos> nowadays your car stops and you have it towed in and the computer tells you an earth wire rusted off
<inetpro> haha
<magespawn> took the cylinder head off and put it all back
<Kilos> they write good manuals magespawn
<inetpro> Kilos: you really think the computer will pick that up?
<Kilos> yes they clever inetpro
<magespawn> very good, and with pictures too
<Kilos> they localise where prob is coming from and tell you where to start looking
<magespawn> problem with the car pc is it can only detect up to the first fault
<Kilos> with a pile of options of what it could be
<Kilos> thats the pc onboard
<Kilos> the big ones at dealers are ingewikkeled
<magespawn> indeed but superfly is right about at least one thing
<magespawn> bedtime for sure
<Kilos> n ight guys sleep tight
<inetpro> true that
<inetpro> good night everyone
<magespawn> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-06
<AndChat|99281> good morning everyone
<bduk1> morning bushtech
<tumbleweed> superfly: ubuntu-za.org moved to https
<64MABMGCQ> More almal
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> nuvolari: kilos was last seen 8 hours, 50 minutes and 46 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-05 13:15:18 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-01-05 13:15:44 PST
<bduk1> Looks like poor kilos is still strugling with that ssd
<bushtech> might still be sleeping
<bushtech> lets hope he's still sleeping
<Squirm> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> hows things Vince-0  
 * Kilos weak today
<Vince-0> yar nee, larka
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i wonder how many peeps will understand you
<Vince-0> most of the country I guess
<Kilos> oh ya 
<bushtech> more Kilos sitrep ssd please
<Kilos> at the moment its been formatted to ext2 and gparted is doing a check to see whats no lekker bushtech  
<Kilos> its a used one the guy says so dunno how much life is left in it
<Kilos> but im getting my 1TB drive sorted that i wipe everything out of /home/
<bushtech> hope its good
<Kilos> well the end should be, or at least the second half
<Kilos> its again a learning curve. i dont know how they work so will need gparted to tell me whats not good
<Squirm> hello
<bushtech> well, you're the drive expert
<Kilos> hdd only  so far
<Kilos> ssd is just a box full of chips i think, so its to find the faulty one and try work out how to not use it\
<Kilos> hows Squirm  
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed
<Kilos> you still here?
<Kilos> in za that is
<Kilos> ha bushtech  apparently all ssd manufacturers supply tool boxes for their products
<Kilos> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/downloads.html
<Kilos> even got a linux version at the bottom
<bushtech> great stuff
<bushtech> ubuntu also has something called Disk Utility under advanced there you can check out all your attached drives
<bushtech> very handy for raid server to get advanced warning that a drive is going south
<Kilos> the disk utility tells me its all good
<Kilos> grrr
<bushtech> be happy
<bushtech> so what is the problem?
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> bushtech: or just use smartctl
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<bushtech> thanks theblazehen , will have a look at it
 * inetpro waiting for the Telkom technician to eventually come and pay me a visit
<Kilos> eish inetpro  wassup?
<inetpro> holding thumbs that he will be able to improve signal a bit
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<inetpro> this visit comes from my logging the call on 29 November
<theblazehen> ouch
<Kilos> sjoe for bad signal inetpro  ?
<inetpro> doing ok since the purchase of the LTE router but only have two bars reception still
<bduk> where are you inetpro ?
<inetpro> bduk: Pretoria North
<Kilos> i think they mess up with too few techs to do outside work
<Kilos> if its the guy that came here he will help you
<Kilos> even knows ubuntu
<inetpro> at least I get a bit of LTE but it still drops to 3G from time to time
<Kilos> but you should have tweeted them as well then they send someone quicker
<inetpro> Kilos: I did
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i never get lte but my 3g rocks
<inetpro> looks like most of them went on holiday early
<Kilos> ya must be
<bduk> Cant believe you can have a bad signal there thought it is only us on the rural areas that strugle
<Kilos> it was actually interesting watching how they decide
<Kilos> he brings his lappy and if its also bad then he feeds back to them or he goes himself to check the tower
<Kilos> he is rural bduk  
<Kilos> like me maplotter
 * inetpro wbb
<bduk> and me
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> your a maplaaser
<bduk> same difference
<Kilos> they got a big farm there i think
<bduk> you know how to make a mil bucks from farming?
<Kilos> sell the farm
<bduk> no you start with 10 mil
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> farming is hard work
<Kilos> you get no rest
<bduk> true
<bduk> and dangerous
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but best lifestyle
<Kilos> you can make money but you work
<Kilos> from 5am till 8pm every day
<bduk> you must have equipment and that is a lot of money
<Kilos> yip in todays world its even harder
<bduk> Kilos:  can you recap for me on last night's lesson?
<Kilos> oh my bushtech  it was very interesting but mostly above me
<Kilos> the fly will mail all the how tos to the list i think he said
<Kilos> im so happy on this kde
<bduk> I agree think there is a lot of basics that the teacher didn't share with us, mebe you and me must go for some special classes
<Kilos> gonna get it going on the ssd or die trying
<Kilos> bduk  ya maybe we can ask him to help us with the basics on #linux-studies
<Kilos> well not me anyway, my learning apparatus sucks
<Kilos> im ok at copy/pasting
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> guy tested and noted weak signal, let's hope he can get something done about it
<Kilos> ya lets hope inetpro  
<Kilos> after he was here within a weak mine rocked
<Kilos> week
<theblazehen> My hard drives were at 90 something celcius yesterday night..
<bushtech> disks in my server running at 42C
<bushtech> 90 seems helluva hot
<bushtech> sell your kettle, boil water on drives:)
<theblazehen> haha, yeah.. :D
<bushtech> but seriously , 25 to 40 is ideal temp
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> overwork
<bushtech> 41 to 50 acceptable
<bushtech> theblazehen,  are your drives next to each other, can you move 1 so you have a open bay between them?
<Kilos> inetpro  you got 2 mins?
<Kilos> i need to make konsole text larger please
<Kilos> all my other text is ok now using the settings, only konsole is tiny
<Kilos> oh i just needed to open a new konsole
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ooo lekker
<Kilos> Maaz  seen gremble
<Maaz> Kilos: gremble was last seen 8 days, 13 hours, 13 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-12-28 13:26:21 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-01-02 15:39:09 PST
<theblazehen> bushtech: yep, and no...
<bushtech> then you'll have to make another plan
<theblazehen> yeah
<bushtech> fans clean & all working?
<theblazehen> cpu and psu fan is all I got..
<bushtech> huh
<theblazehen> lol
<bushtech> what you using for a pc box? A staal trommel?
<theblazehen> lol. I was doing a FS conversion last night. Lots of IO..
<theblazehen> 53 now
<bushtech> fair enough, but only psu and cpu fans?
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> just checked my boxes and all got at least one chassis fan
<bushtech> newest one also has a 175mm fan on side of box
<theblazehen> heh
<theblazehen> All boxes still have space for floppy disk or zip drive
<bushtech> put one hd in floppy space
<Kilos> bushtech  gparted really taking long with that drive
<Kilos> it did a 1TB hdd faster
<theblazehen> bushtech: one is... only space free is CD drive space
<bushtech> kilos, wonder if that drive is ok?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> maybe gparted check isnt made for ssd's
<bushtech> Kilos,  google : speed up your SSD by correctly aligning your partitions
<bushtech> & find the lifehacker hit
<bushtech> interesting bit in ther about how gparted allocates space
<inetpro> Kilos: just press Ctrl++ and Ctrl+-
<Kilos> i have it fixed ty inetpro  
<Kilos> made them pixels things more
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> n boer maak n plan
<inetpro> can't you see 'Enlarge Font' and 'Shrink Font' in the View menu?
<Kilos> aw i havent looked for a view menu
<Kilos> so where is this view menu
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> goodness grascious dammit me
<Kilos> why isnt that info all over in the google pages
<inetpro> because it is so obvious, nobody needs to blog this kind of info
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> swines
<inetpro> you getting spoiled by the interwebs Kilos?
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock  
<Kilos> wbb reboot time
<Joe_knock> Hey oom
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> hmm... storm hit tower, emergencies only now
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> before the power goes
<Kilos> Maaz  hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<bduk1> Maak jy kilos
<Kilos> werk op die ssd en speel freecell
<bduk1> Werk die ssd nou
<Kilos> ek is nog besig om dit te re align
<bduk1> Klink maar fishy
<Kilos> http://lifehacker.com/5837769/make-sure-your-partitions-are-correctly-aligned-for-optimal-solid-state-drive-performance
<bduk1> Ok sal later lees
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed  
<Kilos> are you back in the states yet?
<Kilos> wbb gonna try ssd again
<captine> evening all
<theblazehen> hi captine
<inetpro> good evening captine and theblazehen
<inetpro> oh and hi yo everyone else
<inetpro> to*
<captine> quick question to those who may be in IT or in the know.  I have a mac mini server (2012 i7 2x1TB 5400rpm drives in raid 0 )..  am thinking of loading proxmox on it and running as a hypervisor.. just not sure if I should rather use ubuntu desktop and use kvm for vms?
<captine> what would you do.. it currently has apple os x on, with a number of virtualbox vms
<captine> virtualbox vms
<captine> weird.  my screen is not showing all text.  strange
<inetpro> captine: what type of systems are you running in the VM space, server or desktops?
<captine> server mainly
<captine> for messing with
<inetpro> can't say that I know the environment well enough yet but for now I prefer KVM for servers 
<inetpro> Virtualbox is nice for testing desktops
<captine> proxmox uses kvm, but it has a web frontend.  i am not sure how to manage the vms on a straight ubuntu server
<captine> if ubuntu is the bare metal os
 * inetpro prefers CLI as far as possible
<captine> :)
<captine> i am an accountant.. i take the picture approach, although dont have a desktop on my server installs
<theblazehen> hey inetpro
<theblazehen> Proxmox was nice.. 
<theblazehen> Feature wise, only extra thing proxmox has is OpenVZ support
<inetpro> I find virsh to be quite powerful and flexible 
<theblazehen> I'm liking virt-manager at the moment
<inetpro> virt-manager is nice to start with
<inetpro> very simple and straight forward
<theblazehen> inetpro: besides that, what do you use when you need a GUI? Straight vnc?
<inetpro> theblazehen: I have not done enough testing with KVM based desktops, all I know is that plain VNC is not perfect
<theblazehen> inetpro: alright. Tried SPICE?
<inetpro> Virtualbox is much better in that space, for now
<theblazehen> Last time I tried, my laptop wasn't fast enough...
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> AFAIK virt-manager uses VNC right?
<inetpro> I've tried spice as well
<inetpro> theblazehen: or spice IIRC
<theblazehen> ah, yeah.. But default is vnc
<inetpro> yes
<captine> convirt looks nice for a web management tool.... apparently it is available for ubuntu server....
<inetpro> the moment you want to go serious, you probably want to get RHEV
<theblazehen> captine: wow, looks good.. I guess my brother probably doesn't need his pc anymore
<theblazehen> inetpro: afaik oVirt is to RHEV what fedora is to RHEL
<theblazehen> might be worth a look
<inetpro> cool
<theblazehen> web gui looks good, but won't install to a 4 GB usb..
<theblazehen> wb georgl
<inetpro> theblazehen: nice, we can even  build our own oVirt on debian/ubuntu?
<theblazehen> I had some trouble on ubuntu, but should work well on centos
<inetpro> hmm...
<captine> i think i will install ubuntu desktop (so i can use the machine for browwsing etc) then install the server tools in the background
<captine> and run some VM's
<miles> hmm...
<inetpro> hello miles
<inetpro> wb 
<inetpro> wat is fout?
<Kilos> ek is weer op die ssd
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> met kde?
<Kilos> eerst 40g uitgelos
<Kilos> ya met kde
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> maar daar was baie van my archives wat nie reg oorgebring is van die 1TB
<inetpro> het jy neergeskryf wat jy alles gedoen het?
<Kilos> lol nee maar dit was als gparted
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> het ook die ding ge realign
<Kilos> het jy daai laaste lienk gaan kyk
<inetpro> ja maar dis grieks
<Kilos> die een vir bduk vroer
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> die gparted storie?
<inetpro> ja man, maar dit maak nie mooi sin nie
<inetpro> te veel windows stories daar
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ek het die win goed vertby
<Kilos> verby
<Kilos> like eating a salad, if you dont like onion you push it one side
<Kilos> i gotta go find bloep for here
<Kilos> Maaz  hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> woot im getting good at sorting bloep and konversation
<Kilos> wb captine  
<captine> thnx
<captine> weird.  when i plug my second monitor into my laptop, my HexChat cuts off the text that people are typing in the irc channels.
<captine> like my last sentence i sent ends on my screen with "typing in" and doesnt have irc channel
<captine> might go back to xchat if to see if this continues there
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi theblazehen whats up?
<theblazehen> not much, and there?
<magespawn> this and that, going to trying out elementary os
<theblazehen> nice
<theblazehen> UI nice, but system old
<theblazehen> based on 12.04 IIRC
<magespawn> not sure let me check
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> ya based on 12.04 but not bad
<Kilos> thats if you like the mac way of doing things
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> theblazehen  back on ssd again
<theblazehen> Kilos: nice
<captine> just noticed our topic is a bit out of date.... ;)
<captine> i think
<magespawn> i am going to dual boot it so not a problem if i don't like it
<Kilos> its so lekker fast ill do about anything to keep it going
<magespawn> Kilos: and?
<Kilos> ive realigned it and not using first 40g magespawn  
<Kilos> will see
<magespawn> hi captine yup inetpro has been busy i think
<captine> cool
<Kilos> eos is nice magespawn  and fast only i couldnt open 2 home folders for drag dropping otherwise i might still be using it
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> jou job is jou job
<captine> ubuntu mate looks very slick.  booted it on a colleagues machine before installing stock ubuntu.  very pretty looking
<Kilos> ya thats fast too
<Kilos> close to gnome2
<captine> yip
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> when is the next meeting?
<Kilos> 27th
<Kilos> but now ive learned that speed on slow machines can be upped by using ssd
<Kilos> oh that reminds me i gotta do munin still
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<Kilos> inetpro  27th
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel partykeer
<inetpro> Kilos: ok
<Kilos> rofl
<bduk1> Lekker slaap almal
<theblazehen> cya bduk1
<superfly> hi Kilos
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza || Next Meeting: Tue, 27 January 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1Andj1u
<inetpro> Kilos: happy?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ty very much inetpro  
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> rather late than never
 * inetpro experimented a bit with the layout of Agenda again
<inetpro> not quite happy with it but not gonna waste my time on it now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> \lazy
<Kilos> what are you doing
<Kilos> practise that thing
<Kilos> bazaar
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> not tonight
<Kilos> superfly  i forgot to ask, has bzr now being used in place of nikola
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> as i can i not install nikola
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> nikola != bzr
<inetpro> you can never compare the two
<Kilos> man you 2 must understand what i mean
<Kilos> are we not going to use nikola anymore
<Kilos> for whatever it did
<inetpro> Nikola  is  a  tool  to  create  static websites and blogs
<inetpro> Bazaar (or bzr) is a distributed version control system
<Kilos> oh so we still need both ya
<Kilos> i remember now opening a local file in browser
<magespawn> Kilos != means does not equal, or there is no comparison
<magespawn> the programmer coming out
<inetpro> the reason for last night's lesson is so we can keep track of all changes made to the ubuntu-za website in a proper controlled manner
<Kilos> ya i see now they different things ty mage
<inetpro> and for the purpose of last night's exercise Nikola is unimportant
<magespawn> wow elementary os only has a single desktop even lubuntu has two
<Kilos> ya thats a pain but it has a nice minimising thing
<Kilos> you add your apps you use all the time to the panel at the bottom
<magespawn> yup like xubuntu at one stage
<Kilos> then click there to minimise and maximise them
<magespawn> and i sure you can change pretty much anything you want
<Kilos> i forget
<Kilos> was pretty with the lake as background
<Kilos> lake taho or something
<inetpro> Kilos: what is important is, if you understand the bzr development cycle the way superfly started to explain last night, you can effectively get involved in any other similar development process
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> well are you practising
<inetpro> not now, no
<magespawn> and they all follow a similar process, no matter the vcs, correct?
<Kilos> last nights session was mainly for your benefit
<Kilos> vcs?
<magespawn> version control system
<Kilos> oi
<inetpro> nee man, once that email has been sent out it can be extremely useful for many peeps out there
<magespawn> raining nicely here now
<Kilos> and run things in virtual something on your pc
<Kilos> yes inetpro  for those that understand
<magespawn> indeed especially those of us who are a little short on "official" education
<Kilos> eish kde likes system restarts
<inetpro> Kilos: don't come with stories now
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> will need to do an apt-get update and add some extra software repo to get what i want, i think
<Kilos> it actually works lekker magespawn  
<magespawn> seems to so far
<Kilos> and will synaptic you can install anything 12.04 had
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> boots a little faster than the lubuntu install
<magespawn> inetpro and that is very cool, being able to contribute to open source projects
<inetpro> magespawn: with the availability of the Internet there are more autodidacts than ever
<inetpro> "official" education can very often be a waste of time for those who want to learn by themselves
<magespawn> ahh yes, but sometimes you need a piece of paper and/or the ability to prove you can do something
<inetpro> sometimes
<magespawn> unfortunately 'they' do not always ask you for proof
<Kilos> night all of ya. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Kilos> will see if ssd boots in the morning
<magespawn> good night all
<captine> night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-07
<bduk> good morning 
<Kilos> hi bduk  bushtech  inetpro  nuvolari  Squirm  theblazehen  Tonberry  
<bduk1> More more almal
<bduk1> Jou ssd nou reg ki
<bduk1> kilos
<Kilos> did werk soos n nuwe een ek dink , nog nie iets snaaks gedoen nie
<bduk1> ek is bly
<bduk1> Kan jy darem nou nog byhou, jou pc nie te vinnig vir jou nie?
<bushtech> heh
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> enigste tyd wat ek sukkel met te veel spoed is by vergaderings as almal selle tyd tik
<bduk1> Darem bly om te hoor daar is net EEN ding waarmee jy stadig is.
<bduk1> Koets
<bushtech> ja, maar ons ou toppies het 'n verskoning. Het nie tik op skool geneem nie. Was  'n moffie subject
<bduk1> dis hoekom ons nou tik soos n hoender wat mielies pik
<bushtech> dronk hoender
<bduk1> ha ha hoe oud is jy bushtech as ek mag vra
<bushtech> 59
<bushtech> en jy?
<bduk1> Ai moet ook amper vir jou oom se
<bduk1> 51
<bushtech> darem nie heeltemal nie
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good morning
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> sorry was outside
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<magespawn> hi Squirm Kilos 
<magespawn> np Kilos, sheep?
<Kilos> \ya and fowls
<Kilos> there is so much green stuff now the sheeps dunno where to start
<bushtech> you must maar sell a couple of skaaptjoppies before the BEE chappies decide to have a braai
<Kilos> lol there are only 4 left man
<Kilos> and only one still can lamb
<bushtech> then the  forecast for the future of your sheep population looks a bit grim
<bushtech> sell the old ones & buy some lambs?
<Squirm> Has anyone here used InstaDMG before?
<magespawn> nope Squirm, not even sure what it is
<bushtech> nope, sorry, ditto
<Squirm> magespawn: it packages a customised OS X into an unbooted disk image
<Kilos> yeah bush the only way is to bring in fresh ewes to start with
<Squirm> kind of like a kickstart file
<Squirm> I know there are some people here that have a Mac or two
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Squirm> so just thought I'd ask
<Squirm> heya superfly
<superfly> hi Squirm
<superfly> Squirm: never used InstaDMG
<magespawn> where can you get OS X from to dp that with?
<Squirm> "from to dp" ?
<Squirm> oh, do
<magespawn> sorry dp = do
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> magespawn: you can download the installation file
<Squirm> from the store
<magespawn> ahh i see
<Squirm> I have a Mac now :P Came with my new job
<Squirm> Unable to find OS Installer disc in any provided folder: ['/Users/sinjinswanepoel/InstaDMG/InstallerFiles/InstallerDiscs', '/Users/sinjinswanepoel/InstaDMG/InstallerFiles/BaseOS'] (['InstallESD.dmg'])
<Squirm> It's right there you damn application!
<Squirm> it even picks it up
<Squirm> superfly: I don't like python anymore ;)
<superfly> Squirm: I disown you! :-P
<superfly> Squirm: what are you using?
<Squirm> superfly: in terms of?
<theblazehen> hi Kilos Squirm magespawn superfly
<superfly> well, if you don't like Python, then you must be using someting "better"
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<Squirm> superfly: ph, no, I use python
<Squirm> s/ph/oh/
<superfly> Squirm: wait... you don't like Python, you LOVE it?
<superfly> :-P
<Squirm> It's my language of choice
<Squirm> But it's not working in this case
<superfly> what's wrong?
<Squirm> InstaDMG is not finding the file that it finds :P
<Squirm> I must be missing something
<Squirm> It's not python, I know that
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> Just found another application that might just do what I want
<Squirm> Let's see
<Squirm> basically looking at creating a standard image for all our machines. pre-setup for the most part and able to then use Ansible to customise other changes that we make along the way
<Squirm> would be cool to start automating our OS X installations too
<Kilos> Squirm  not sure what you doing but can you run renastersys there
<Kilos> that makes a full iso of a working pc
<Squirm> Kilos: which is what?
<Squirm> That's quite a cool application
<Kilos> ya but no longer supported
<Squirm> but can only be used on debian based OS's
<Kilos> \aw
<Squirm> We work our backups different;y
<Kilos> python it to do the osx too
<Squirm> you can do a full backup to an HDD with OS X too
<Squirm> which you can then plug into another machine and do a full restore
<Kilos> yeah but the remastersys tool you can go install on other pcs and have all working the same
<Kilos> aha
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> all our servers are backed up differently though
<Squirm> Creating this disk image is taking forever :/
<magespawn> i have to draw up BYOD policy for the company and also a policy covering tablets that we are going to issue to staff
<magespawn> i have googled but i was jus wondering if anyone had specific experience etc
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<Symmetria> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBbYv5nVTzs <=== just south of mombassa :)
<Symmetria> check the cool turtle!
<Kilos> yo Joe_knock  
<Joe_knock> hey oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> mirrag nuvolari  
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> good aftrernoon
<bduk> afternoon
<inetpro> bduk: oops, right
<inetpro> fingers doing funny things
<inetpro> lekker hot in Gauteng again today, Kilos must be very happy
<Kilos> afternoon inetpro  ya its kinda lekker
<Joe_knock> this heat yoh
<bduk> enjoy while it last, winter is on its way
<Joe_knock> bduk: winter is far away. only april 
<bduk> april is not so far the way time flys its just around the corner
<Squirm> home time ^^
<Squirm> Have a good evening all
<bduk> same there
<Kilos> eish
<bduk> is it broken again kilos
<Kilos> no man that word winter
<Kilos> sends shivers down my spine
<bduk> lekker man lekker
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom Kilos?
<nuvolari> oh hi Joe_knock, bduk, Squirm, inetpro 
<Joe_knock> hello nuvolari '
<bduk> hi there
<Kilos> ja dankie nuvolari  en daar seun?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> @tWeatherSA ALERT: Plenty of T-storm activity over the southern half of #Gauteng at present. Storm with showers also moving over parts of northern JHB. -- 38 mins ago
<inetpro> @tWeatherSA: ALERT: #Hailstorm now moving over parts of northern #Johannesburg. Road #flooding also reported in areas. -- 10 mins ago
<Joe_knock> is it heading north? inetpro 
<inetpro> no idea
<inetpro> can't see much of it yet here in Pretoria North
<inetpro> still mostly blue skies
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> looks like its building up to the south of us
<Kilos> weather liars say we got good chance of thunderstorms tonight and toimorrow
<magespawn> good evening
<Joe_knock> Better keep watch for it. modems will go
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Kilos> i think if we get storms it will only be late Joe_knock  
<Kilos> no big winds yet and clouds very far away
<Kilos> actually no wind atm, 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Tuesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 34° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 18° C., Wednesday: Thunderstorm. High: 30° C., Wednesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Thursday: Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Thursday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 18° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 30° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 18° C., Saturday: Partly
<Maaz> Cloudy. High: 29° C., Saturday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Sunday: Pa…
<Joe_knock> thunderstorm wednesday??
<Kilos> if the wind turns and blows hard it can still happen
<Kilos> well it hit jhb but not us
<Joe_knock> weather prediction isn't exact, thats what weather people say
<Kilos> another hot one tomorrow
<Kilos> 32c 
<Kilos> i lost my compose key hmm...
<Kilos> 32°c
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> 32?! fml
<Joe_knock> They say the hot african sun is bad for europeans :P
<bduk1> Then you must stay out of the sun
<bduk1> You must know it is hot if the dog is chasing the cat and both are walking
<Kilos> rofl
<Joe_knock> is that fortune cookie wisdom bduk1 :P
<Kilos> europeans are peeps born in the land of pink peeps
<bduk1> What do you mean its experience
<Joe_knock> oom jy sien jouself as european of african? :P
<bduk1> Where in europe are you joe--knock
<Joe_knock> in gauteng
<Joe_knock> aka western europe
<bduk1> Country?
<Joe_knock> lets see. UK?
<Joe_knock> I'd say germany is joburg
<bduk1> You lost me completely now
<Joe_knock> 1 day you will understand young padawan
<bduk1> Kilos rook die ou sy sokkies of wat
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> actually Joe_knock  we always accepted us a being european but when you see english irish and scots on our beaches you notice a marked difference
<Kilos> they go very pink and then shed their skins like snakes later on
<Joe_knock> oom didn't all the english folks settle in KZN while the afrikaaners stayed in the cape and trekked to jhb??
<Kilos> ya thats right, a few of the english came to the tvl and afer a good look around said no man the van der merwes can have this
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> bwahaha Joe_knock, nice description of Gauteng
<Joe_knock> you dont meet many original english folks in SA anymore. A lot of mixing with the afrikaaners. But as I understand it, the Portugese community is very *closed* still. Hulle almal bly in areas van PTA
<Joe_knock> of CPT
<Kilos> haha we used to mock them , shame we were bad peeps
<Kilos> i have english friends in  natal still that came here many years ago
<Kilos> like as grownups they came
<Kilos> very nice peeps
<Joe_knock> they seem to prefer the humidity of natal over cape town
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and the more english environment
<Kilos> they sukkel up here
<superfly> Cape Town is not very English
<Joe_knock> i wonder why though. natal is hot for us, it must be killer for them
<Kilos> no thats very afr i think
<Joe_knock> 25+ year round
<Kilos> they acclimatise withing 3 years or so
<Kilos> they very addaptable
<Kilos> superfly  that place very afr hey?
<Joe_knock> sounds like the Americans who come from cold northern states and stay in the always hot areas of Thailand
<Kilos> i think we i went to compete in stellenbosh bush they were all afrikaans
<Kilos> lo ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<superfly> if anyone is interested, there is a team of folks putting together a bid for DebConf 16 to be held in Cape Town
<Joe_knock> eeuuww debian
<theblazehen> yay debian
<superfly> Joe_knock: Windows Fanboi. :-P
<Joe_knock> superfly: https://www.devuan.org
<superfly> Joe_knock: I know
<Joe_knock> due to them supporting systemd, it affected the whole ecosystem
<theblazehen> I like systemd...
<Joe_knock> theblazehen: It is useful for servers, but it's a monolith
<theblazehen> Joe_knock: put it this way: I like the init part of it, but not so much the rest
<Joe_knock> they say it keeps growing day by day? theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Joe_knock: AFAIK thats all the projects together
<Joe_knock> that is what worries me.
<theblazehen> yeah
<Joe_knock> although in principal anything that can spin up servers super fast is a good thing
<theblazehen> You know you can use just the init part right?
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> 1.6 seconds to login on my PC. Thats from kernel start
<Joe_knock> thing is, we'll never know what's included as they plan on only releasing a binary with it
<theblazehen> wait, what?
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh good another systemd rant
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: haha, hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<theblazehen> hi captine
<captine> hi there
<captine> so... proxmox wont install without much effort (doesnt recognize network on mac mini).. so i am installing 14.04 and using kvm
<captine> :)
<theblazehen> Its just debian though?!
<theblazehen> also, you can install proxmox on debian/ubuntu
<captine> yip.  but it is an old kernel on the proxmox installer and is custom.. read on a site how to get it to work.. but requires building a module etc
<captine> too much effort for now
<captine> will wait until i get some other hardware that will be more compatible
<theblazehen> yeah
<captine> theblazehen, i am going to use the mac mini as my main desktop with some vm's in the background.  will then give my macbook to the wife with os x on it, as her mac from 2008 is dieing
<theblazehen> alright
<captine> just lacks a decent monitor and no webcam... bummer
<Joe_knock> ThatGraemeGuy: whos ranting?
<Joe_knock> ooh macs
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> hi inetpro. Few hours early
 * inetpro lives in the future
<theblazehen> ah nice. 
<theblazehen> Tell me: You go 88 miles per hour to get there, correct?
<inetpro> uh, no
<theblazehen> You HAVE seen back to the future, have you not?
<inetpro> too long ago if I did
<theblazehen> yeah..
<inetpro> Where we're going, we don't need roads
<theblazehen> Thats like a MAJOR plot point..
<theblazehen> yeah, thats it!
<theblazehen> remember the whole clock tower and lightening and stuff?
<Kilos> lo inetpro  
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen   what you talking about
<captine> night all
<Kilos> night cap
<Kilos> sleep lekker
<theblazehen> Kilos: a movie
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> the pro dont want movies
<Kilos> watch
 * inetpro should check it out
<inetpro> looks interesting
<magespawn> classic scifi, has to be a delorean 
<magespawn> inetpro you have not seen the movies?
<inetpro> magespawn: what is that?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aijaijai jai ai
<magespawn> ah well
<inetpro> can you eat it?
<magespawn> that was one of my favorites growing up
<magespawn> i suppose you could, might not taste nice if you cooked it wrong
<theblazehen> magespawn: At least you get it!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> do I need git or bzr to check it out?
<superfly> bwahaha
<magespawn> apt-get should do
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeLorean_DMC-12
<magespawn> always had a thing for gull wing doors
<magespawn> brb just going to reboot
<magespawn> right, what did i miss?
<magespawn> mm everyone go to sleep while i was gone?
<bushtech> I think most of the usual suspects still around
<inetpro> really?
<theblazehen> I'm here
<inetpro> bushtech: who's the suspects?
<bushtech> see list down RHS :)
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech> haven't seen EvilDMP  before
<Kilos> he is in uk
<bushtech> and that ubuntulog looks really suspect :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> of course
<Joe_knock> ive never seen some of those users on the RHS speak before
<bushtech> well I do keep my trap shut on another dev irc
<bushtech> mostly cos I have mo idea what they're talking about
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hahaha then i should always keep quiet
<Kilos> lemme go sleep
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
<bushtech> night Kilos 
<Joe_knock> bushtech: channel?
<Joe_knock> night oom
<bushtech> linuxmce-devel
<superfly> hrm. I've seen every name in the nick list (which is on MY left, BTW) speak. I must be old.
<bushtech> hrm
<magespawn> it is all relative superfly
<Joe_knock> even cocooncrash_ adn bmg505 and Symmetria ??
<Joe_knock> *and
<inetpro> Joe_knock: yes sir
 * inetpro seen those for sure
<magespawn> now i see why you guys are quiet during the day, you don't sleep
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm...
<inetpro> what you busy with at this hour?
<magespawn> running an update on my elementary os, and i ust finished doing the some internal routing for the network
<magespawn> port forwards and such
<inetpro> cool
<magespawn> could we get in to the regular habit of doing a tutorial session like the other night?
<bushtech> it was very enlightening
<superfly> I'm happy to host more. What do you want to know?
<magespawn> not to be too broad, everything
<bushtech> what do people have most problems with
<superfly> heh
<magespawn> i am busy learning how to be a system administrator and i am interested in programming but mainly in areas that help my sys admin job. i think i might like to get into writing programs but that is for later
<bushtech> the field is so wide
<magespawn> indeed, like i said, everything
<bushtech> i'm into html/css and sql
<Joe_knock> magespawn: Look into writing Python/Perl scripts then.
<magespawn> i need to learn mysql specifically
<magespawn> Joe_knock: that is the idea, along with bash
<Joe_knock> there's just 1 problem with doing an LPiC right now. on level 1 they're currently phasing out the normal coursework for the shitware known as systemd
<magespawn> i have got excellent resources here for python so i am leaning in that direction
<Joe_knock> awesome magespawn. if you in joburg, you should try attending the meetups 
<magespawn> that is my other problem, i live in Hluhluwe
<Joe_knock> farm?
<magespawn> no it is actually a town, but it is about as big as bus stop
<Joe_knock> surprising that you have access to adsl 
<Joe_knock> join the usergroups though. CTPUG and GPUG. 
<magespawn> good idea
<inetpro> superfly: have you posted your mail yet?
 * inetpro hasn't seen it
<superfly> inetpro: no
<inetpro> ah
<superfly> inetpro: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za
<superfly> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/bzr-tutorial/view/head:/pages/bazaar-tutorial.rst
<inetpro> oh wow
<inetpro> superfly: I actually started capturing relevant parts as you explained but then stopped and deleted when you said you'd post it via email
<inetpro> thought a lesson like this could work well together with a collaborative editor like https://piratepad.ca/
<inetpro> but the way you've done it above is much better
<magespawn> gotta go to bed, good night all
<inetpro> oi!
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<Joe_knock> i know a nice desktop editor where you can code collab
<theblazehen> Morning?
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-08
<AndChat|99281> morning everyone
<Kilos> morning bushtech  bduk1  inetpro  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<bduk> Hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<Kilos> wbb
<bduk> Kilos:  waar is almal vandag? dis baie stil hier
<ThatGraemeGuy> .
<bduk> maaz : you there?
<Maaz> bduk: Huh?
<bushtech> ThatGraemeGuy,  don't know what 1 . means but i'll raise you 1
<bushtech> ..
<ThatGraemeGuy> .....oooooOOOOO
<bushtech> you win :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> muhahahaha!
<inetpro> good mornings
<bduk1> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> hello bduk1
<inetpro> why you so quiet today?
<bduk1> The  channel was quiet
 * inetpro went to home affairs this morning for application of id
<inetpro> can't believe the number of people in the queues
<bduk1> Ish thats bad hope you took lots of patience with
<inetpro> the process took just more than 4 hours 
<inetpro> came like 10 minutes after opening and was like 176 in the line
<bduk1> Ish, went to the bank this morning and a guy behind me said he went to the postofice yesterday to renew his postbox, he was seveth in the row and the gy
<bduk1> Guy being helped took 1 hour and 15 minutes
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> one guy completely lost it in the end
<inetpro> started shouting and screaming at officials, and I think it was just because he didn't bring his relevant docs
<bduk1> I dont have patience for that, ill struggle for hours with my pc, my car my animals what ever but dont let me stand in a que.
 * inetpro hates queues also
<inetpro> I avoid them like a plague
<inetpro> but sometimes you just have to go with the flow
<bduk1> What make me angry like at our postofice, you go to renew yor licence or po box, waiting in the line for hours and when you get to the front r
<bduk1> They tell you the system is down, why not put a not up somewhere and say whatever system is of then  i wont stand there and come back next day
<inetpro> so much that can be done to improve things
<bduk1> True simple things
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> starting with simple notice boards to inform people in the queue about relevant documents for different scenarios
<bduk1> Yip
<inetpro> luckily info is on the web these days, but why not put it up on notice boards right there as well?
<bduk1> Did you get the new id card
<inetpro> has to go through a process at head office
<inetpro> takes anything from 2 to 4 weeks IIRC
<inetpro> will be notified by SMS to come collect 
<bduk1> Home afairs, sars and trafic licence departme ts are the wors
<inetpro> yep, terrible
<inetpro> though I must say that sars has become very efficient
<bduk1> Since they went online i stay away there
 * inetpro actually prefers going there these days
<inetpro> you know when you walk out of there it's all done
<bduk1> True
<bduk1> At least the weekend is here
<inetpro> weekend?
<bduk1> Like Saterday and Sunday
<inetpro> hehe, we're still on Thursday man
<bduk1> I know but only one day left
<inetpro> ok
<bduk1> Much better than four days left
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Linux Mint 17.1 Rebecca KDE Edition release today
<bduk1> I stick with ubuntu
<bduk1> Anyone using clearos
 * inetpro sticks with Kubuntu but it's always interesting to see what other distros are coming up with
<bushtech>  Kilos ! I'm afraid to ask?
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> ya you should be
<Kilos> something funny with that ssd thing
<bushtech> Ag nee!
<Kilos> cant even format to ext2 in 5 hours
<Kilos> now its out where it should have been for starters
<Kilos> will work on it in usb mode so i still can go on here
<Kilos> its messed up my 1TB as well so the good 1TB kde dont even see it
<bushtech> in that line, which is the best HD format for linux , ext2, 3 ,4 ? anybody know or tried them all?
<Kilos> 4
<Kilos> i only use ext2 with gparted because it can only check the drive in etx2
<bushtech> ja, jy het seker wragtig almal probeer en nog 'n paar andr ook
<Kilos> ext4 has protection stuff built in to save drives with power cuts
<Kilos> i forget whats its called but it safer to lose power with ext4 drives
<bushtech> and I suppse changing formats is basically a reformat?
<Kilos> ya
<bushtech> don't think even ext 4 will save us from the prince of darkness
<Kilos> you got disk utility there
<Kilos> and gparted
<Kilos> ext4 is the best to use
<Kilos> for us anyway
<bushtech> hmm, quite chuffed, I can see that at least one of my drives in raid is ext 4 (ver 1.0)
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> so do you know that there is something wrong with the ssd?
<Kilos> there must be, i got slower and slower and hung when copying folders and now it wont accept windows or ubuntu
<Kilos> the first day with kde was magic the things started taking longer to happen
<Kilos> ill move it to my old pc and see what happens there
<bushtech> and have you got some utility that can tell you whats wrong exactly?
<Kilos> atm i dont even want to see it
<Kilos> i downloaded some ssd tools but i think they were on it
<Kilos> will look here maybe i got them here hehe
<Kilos> ya here i got a tool called samsung magician
<Kilos> a firmware update might help. but disk utility says it good with no bad sectors
<bushtech> thats odd then, try the firmware update
<Kilos> i still have to learn how
<Kilos> scared of firmware upgrading, best way to brick drives if you mess up
<bushtech> where you got the firmware update there should be instructions on how to do it
<Kilos> ya i think so but all that kind of info is normally for boffins
<Kilos> oh have you joined our mailing list
<Kilos> our other bally needs help
<bushtech> nope
<Kilos> he is older than me
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<bushtech> I'm on too many mailing lists
<Kilos> kom kom nou
<Kilos> ours is the most important one
<Kilos> and not often more than 5 mails a day unless there is a prob
<bushtech> Jan Greeff
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> havent you had that same prob
<Kilos> i have but forget what i did to fix it
<Kilos> you get 640x480 resolution
<bushtech> well on a monitor you could prob just press auto but on a laptop?
<Kilos> im sure the prob is with the graphics drivers
<Kilos> but with that resolution you cant even see the dash to start additional drivers
<Kilos> eish the samsung disk magician is for windows
<bushtech> het jy windows iewers?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> maar nie vir my lekker om dit te gebruik nie
<Kilos> ill first read up more
<bushtech> kan hy met die cursor buttons op die groot sceen rond beweeg?
<Kilos> ek dink so ya maar dan kry jy vensters wat to groot is dat jy dit nie kan kleiner maak nie of skyf sodat jy die ok knoppie onder kan tiek nbie
<Kilos> nie
<superfly> So glad I have a 2TB hard drive. I just made a "video" file which is 355GB
<Kilos> whew
<bushtech> isnt a bluray disc about 50Gb?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> never even seen one
<Kilos> Maaz  good blueray disk size
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  google  blueray disk size
<Maaz> Kilos: "Blu-ray Disc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-ray_Disc :: "1TB per disc: Sony and Panasonic team up on next-gen Blu-ray ..." http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/178166-1tb-per-disc-sony-and-panasonic-team-up-on-next-gen-blu-ray :: "Pioneer Increases Disc Size to 500GB - Blu-ray.com" http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=1616 ::
<Maaz> "What is Blu-ray? (Blu-ray, Blu-ray Disc, not Blue-ray or ... - Blu-ray.com" http://www.bl…
<Kilos> looks like 500g to 1TB
<Kilos> but wont be cheap i think
<bushtech> I'm talking about bluray movie disks not storage
<bushtech> 355gb just seems huge
<Kilos> massive
<Kilos> bigger than the lord of the rings trilogy
<superfly> bushtech: it's uncompressed frames
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> poor jan struggling
<captine> ?
<Kilos> 12.4 install is hanging on the black screen that says it is 
<Kilos> going down for a reboot after the fresh install. Last time it did that, 
<Kilos> I force-quit it after a while and then got "file '/boot/grub/i386 
<Kilos> -pc/normal.mod' not found" when I tried to restart.
<captine> not fun.  i just finished struggling to get 14.04 working on my mac mini,=...  now i am doing the massive software installs for all the tools not included on the iso
<captine> Kilos, i wish i could help.  not sure where to start
<captine> what machine is it on?
<Kilos> its ugly when an install reboots to black screen
<Kilos> its jan greef on the mailing list on a lappy i think
<captine> my mini did that on my first install.  dont think it liked my attempted btrfs home directory...
<Kilos> Proline laptop
<Kilos> if he can just get to a terminal ill get him going in sure
<Kilos> something wrong with ubuntu-desktop install
<captine> can u not pass some arguments at grub
<captine> or does it not even get to the grub screen ?
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> waiting for a reply
<Kilos> It says "grub rescue> _" (cursor) but "sudo" is "unknown command"
<captine> my standard is to just re-install... but might not be appropriate
<captine> also, not really fixing it
<Kilos> eish i been there before
<captine> just covering it up
<Kilos> he has installed twice already
<captine> is it a fairly new machine?
<captine> i need to crash
<captine> i really dislike the software centre... lol
<captine> always hanging on me
<Kilos> yes software centre sucks , synaptic way better
<Kilos> its slow as molasses as well the centre
<Kilos> and synaptic can fix broken packages as well
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ohi nlsthzn  didnt see you but moeg now
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-09
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<Kilos> nlsthzn  hi there laddy, hows ya
<Kilos> wb bushtech  
<Kilos> you hopping so early
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<bduk> morning all
<Kilos> jy vroeg ne
<nlsthzn> morning all
<nlsthzn> hmmm... no aspell in xchat currently :/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn  and you?
<nlsthzn> good thanks :)
<bduk2> Mornings
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> o/ hi bduk, nlsthzn 
<bduk> Morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> weirdness never ends
<Kilos> 256 ssd shows as samsung ssd pm 830
<Kilos> and 
<Kilos> seagate FA GoFlex desk
<Kilos> thats in disks 
<Kilos> maybe someone did a firmware upgrade from seagate and thats why im having probs
<bduk> Kilos:  I have a 4pond hammer for you 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy sien hoe kan dit wys as twee verskillende skywe
<ThatGraemeGuy> pm830 is the model number
<Kilos> ek het pc goed beloer van alle kante on seker te maak daar is niks anders in geplug nie
<Kilos> ya thats what it is ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: sudo lshw -class storage
<ThatGraemeGuy> paste output to pastebin
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo lshw -class storage -class disk
<ThatGraemeGuy> or just disk even might be enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21Wy6u3ko
<Kilos> lemme do next one
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2zDLWyCxB
<Kilos> that goflex thing must be a partyition
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's your ssd
<Kilos> partition ya but why it says its a seagate
<ThatGraemeGuy> because that's what it is
<Kilos> are samsung and seagate 1
<ThatGraemeGuy> seagate purchased samsungs HDD business years ago
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> so the device identification in the firmware may not necessarily say the same as the sticker on the device
<Kilos> but in disk utilities it shows both
<ThatGraemeGuy> screenshot
<Kilos> lemme try that again
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> eish i dunno how
<Kilos> im sure last time was with kscreenshot
<Kilos> now no such command
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy   http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-jr4vU66P.png
<Kilos> sorry about the konsole in the way
<Kilos> its ksnapshot not kscreenshot
<Kilos> and smart is disabled for it, do i enable that in bios?
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> what is the correct way to clear the mail from /var/mail/root?
<inetpro> Kilos: our weatherman was clearly confused the other day
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> storming here now
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> he is confused all the time i think
<Kilos> are there shortcut keys to take screenshot please
<magespawn> aren't the weathermen always confused? i thought that was their modus operandi
<Kilos> on kde of course
<inetpro> Kilos: just press that one button dammit
<magespawn> PrtSc
<Kilos> i dont have a dammit button here
<Kilos> lemme get magnifying glass
<magespawn> top right hand side of the keyboard
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> print screen and sysrq
<magespawn> inetpro: what is the correct way to clear the mail from /var/mail/root?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos loves the ai!
<inetpro> # mail
<inetpro> why do you have mail?
<magespawn> not me, the centos/asterisk server does
<magespawn> so i suppose technically i do, just not on this system, on the centos/asterisk server
<magespawn> i am busy checking through it now, but it looks like it has never been cleared
<magespawn> there is mail in there from 2013
<magespawn> the file is 1226046 long
<magespawn> 85 Mb
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what kind of mails magespawn  ?
<magespawn> yup, i will be checking it regulalry from now on
<Kilos> junk or important
<magespawn> system stuff mostely
<inetpro> magespawn: if you want to keep it for checking later just make a copy of it
<inetpro> then do the following:
<inetpro> # cat /dev/null > /var/mail/root
<magespawn> i have copied it to my machine already, ty
<inetpro> technically I think you can just delete it as well
<inetpro> can't remember whether it has to be there, think it will just recreate next time there is mail
<magespawn> from what i have read yes it does just recreate the file as it is needed
<inetpro> Kilos: so, does it work?
<magespawn> all the other commands i found remove the mailbox as well, seemed a bit drastic to me
<inetpro> magespawn: it's just a file
<inetpro> permissions of it is important though
<inetpro> especially for normal users
<inetpro> or users other than root
<Kilos> i havent tried the dammit button yet inetpro  will check when i need another screenshot
<inetpro> Kilos: check now man
<inetpro> you don't have to save it
<Kilos> ya works baie lekker, ty very much
<inetpro> now do it again and again until your fingers remember it
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro don't want to see that question from Kilos here again again
<Kilos> haha you shoulda helped the first time
<inetpro> that was too long ago
<Kilos> you shoulda helped everytime
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> reen nou hier en baie afgekoel
<inetpro> lekker
 * magespawn is enjoying vim
<Kilos> well the ssd has taken xp now
<Kilos> oso now i can try linux again
<inetpro> Kilos: that just sounds naturally weird
<Kilos> well before it didnt wanna take xp or 7 or kde but took unity
 * inetpro will stay out of it
<Kilos> now after much wiping and fixxmbr and fixboot it has taken xp so thats a good sign
<inetpro> where's that bush fella?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe storm got him
<Kilos> yesterday win7 couldnt even format it inetpro  
<Kilos> nor xp nor linux
<inetpro> jaja
<Kilos> ai! ek gaan jou slaan
<inetpro> there's no logic that can explain it man
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> corruption somewhere
<magespawn> yup when you strart running into errors like the disk is usually the problem
<magespawn> maybe partition it and then test the individual partitions
<Kilos> replacing windows xp with 12.04
<Kilos> Maaz  jaja
<Maaz> I believe you Kilos But millions would'nt
<Kilos> ai! not me you fool bot
<magespawn> inetpro my education is lacking, i need to know more
<magespawn> sometimes i wish i could matrix the info in
<magespawn> hello operator i need to know in depth centos system administration
<Kilos> lpi course does centos man
<inetpro> magespawn: just keep moving
<inetpro> it's been 20 years of *nix and it feels like I know less than when I started
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> when I started I knew it all
<inetpro> at least that is what I thought at the time
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> i have some httpd errors in that mail file, bit concerning
<inetpro> and if I remember correctly it all started with Sun Solaris in 1995
<magespawn> a little while ago
<inetpro> uh?
<inetpro> httpd errors in the mail file?
<inetpro> you mean, http errors mailed to root?
<magespawn> the mail file is logwatch,
<magespawn> i think iwas just starting to play around with windows then, 95 i think
<magespawn> yes inetpro
<inetpro> in 97 I actually gave up on *nix for some time, experienced it as something like a black hole, went back to windows for almost a year
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> was like a revelation when I was forced to use it again when I had to help a customer to set up apache
<inetpro> on solaris again
<inetpro> magespawn: anyway, you where saying? ahh... logwatch
<magespawn> inetpro: what was that phrase you used the other day for self tought people/
<inetpro> autodidacticism
<magespawn> so presume that is just a summary of httpd logs?
<magespawn> would that be a good thing to put on your cv, i wonder/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> magespawn: what was that I said to Kilos earlier? Oh yes, the oxymoron "naturally weird"
<Kilos> Maaz  define autodidacticism
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<inetpro> think anyone reading your CV would think you're naturally weird
<inetpro> wb bushtech
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> it does have a wikipedia entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autodidacticism
<Kilos> hoe vang hy jou nou
<magespawn> they might do anyway
<magespawn> 10 years field guide 4 computer technician
<Kilos> inetpro  where did you learn that word
<Kilos> all comes from pop groups
<magespawn> i like thia line from the entry 'Many notable contributions have been made by autodidacts.'
<inetpro> Kilos: froztbyte
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> shame that glug is almost dead
<Kilos> 12.04 struggling to setup users on the ssd
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> very slow install
<Kilos> wb bushtech  
<Kilos> die pro soek jou
<Kilos> were sorry the installer crashed
<magespawn> will traditional disk checking software work on an ssd?
<Kilos> they say chkdsk does
<inetpro> Kilos: no I didn't
 * inetpro was just wondering
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> he has a vodacom connection
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hows your home connection now inetpro  ?
<inetpro> forced it to stay on 4G and running pretty stable even if only on one bar at times
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> before doing that it used to fluctuate too much
 * inetpro is happy with stable
<Kilos> yip stable is good
<Kilos> and thats without thew external antenna?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> that will fix the strength
<inetpro> Kilos: I tried, not really making much of a diff
<Kilos> nee man it must
<Kilos> point it in the right direction
<Kilos> should be at least 5 times stronger
<inetpro> no 
<inetpro> 10db
<inetpro> s/db/dBm/
<magespawn> 10 db is not bad
<magespawn> what antenna did you use?
<magespawn> i am also loving scp
<inetpro> magespawn: looks like this: http://www.antenna3g.co.za/img/sitepics/3gaerial/LPDA-A0044-BIGreduced.JPG
<Kilos> 10db is a massive gain in strength
<Kilos> iirc
<Kilos> like 1 bar should go to 4 or 5
<inetpro> have too many trees in the direction of the tower, I think
<inetpro> so my LTE probably coming through to the standard antenna by deflection 
 * inetpro certainly can not see the tower, even on the roof
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> so how do you know if you pointing it in the right direction
<Kilos> fractions of an inch can make a diffs
<AndChat|99281> load shedding is back
<magespawn> something broke with my latest update
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> whenever the laptop switch the screen off i cannot get them to bring it back on
<magespawn> so i have to start the machine
<magespawn> restart
<magespawn> i am going to try a release upgrade since i am on 14.04
<magespawn> my system thinks 14.10 does not exist
<magespawn> well here we go
<magespawn> nope not going to do that now 
<magespawn> going to take way too long in the middle of the day
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if 14.04 is working leave it
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's the kind of thinking that sees people still running windows xp
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> hey all
<Kilos> experiment at home and if things arent broken dont try fix them
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> work already a load without sorting and adding new probs
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: luckily i am persistant and see absolutely no reason to go back to windows
<bduk> magespawn you have no software that is win dependant?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  750/22
<Maaz> Kilos: 34.0909090909
<magespawn> bduk not for myself no
<bduk> wish i could  get rid of my win needs
<inetpro> bduk: what do you still depend on?
<magespawn> and on that note will chat later all
<Squirm> waiting for the load shedding to hit
<Squirm> which was meant to hit at 4
<Kilos> ai!
<bduk1> Sorry inetpro,  big storm coming had to run around. Mostly games my heli sim trainer, some radio programing software and some security dvr,s
<bushtech> bduk,  whereabouts are you?
<bushtech> bduk1, whereabouts are you?
<bduk1> Cullinan bushtech
<bduk1> East of pretoria
<bushtech> Thanks bduk1
<Squirm> almost
<Squirm> home
<Squirm> time
<Kilos> yay
<Squirm> cheers all...
<Squirm> It's the weekend baby!
<Kilos> enjoy Squirm  
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> evening superfly  inetpro  and others
<superfly> evening Kilos
<superfly> so, Kilos, after generating this 355GB file, I ran it through a video converter, and made an 8.5GB file
<Kilos> what is the vidoe about superfly  ?
<Kilos> what converter made it so small?
<superfly> Kilos: it's a visualization of the history of a program's development
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things kilos?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn   and there?
<Kilos> ssd working again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only now its got 32bit 12.04 on and need 250m upgrades after midnight
<magespawn> ahh well, at least it is working
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> Kilos, why 12.04 and not 14.04?
<Kilos> weird stuff though magespawn  bios showed drive as j? not samsung ssd
<Kilos> i dont have the 32 bit iso anymore and other pc cant do 64bit
<Kilos> i lost many isos when i zeroed the wrong drive
<Kilos> hehe
<captine> well, shout if you want it posted to you or something.  can always download and post
<magespawn> i have just dowloaded the latest iso as well
<Kilos> ty for the offer but let me see if the ssd is stable and not crash after 2 days again then ill bring it here and go 14.04 64bit again
<captine> cool
<Kilos> 14.10?
<captine> I havent gone to 14.10
<magespawn> neither have i yet
<Kilos> is that what you downloaded
<captine> I am planning on using the machine I am on (mac mini 16gig memory etc) as my desktop but also server, so not going to experiment on it
<Kilos> im not going to
<Kilos> rather go 16.04
<magespawn> yes the kde version
<captine> i only used kde once on an arch linux derivative.  liked it, but prefer the simple Unity... :)  will load ubuntu MATE edition on my wifes old macbook when she retires it...
<magespawn> 16.04? i thought the latest was 14.10
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya man magespawn  im going lts only
<Kilos> and by then theyll have mir and systemd very stable
<magespawn> isn't the next 15.04?
<Kilos> nope lts is every 2 years
<Kilos> 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04
<magespawn> ohh okay, they changed it hey?
<captine> i ma looking forward to 15.04 gnome edition.  think it will look good
<magespawn> funny thing is i am moving away from a desktop at the moment, so i am pretty easy, as long as it loads fast
<captine> magespawn, moving away?
<captine> going to command line?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> getting the skills going on the cli
<captine> wow.  i couldnt do that.  too comfortable with pictures...
<captine> :)
<Kilos> no drag and drop sigh
<magespawn> still use the ordinary browser, i have not gone completly cli yet
<captine> i am trying to figure out how to replace virtualbox with kvm/juju...  pretty confusing for non-IT person.
<magespawn> speak to inetpro, he seems to have some experience in that area
<Kilos> theblazehen  you sick or studying?
<Kilos> no lies
<magespawn> superfly you around?
<magespawn> maaz tell superfly what does python -v do?
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<captine> thanks magespawn.  Will chat to Inetpro when stuck... it will happen
<captine> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow
<magespawn> good night Kilos
<superfly> magespawn: surely it just shows the version?
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell superfly what does python -v do?" 8 minutes and 50 seconds ago
<superfly> magespawn: most programs use -v to show the version number
<magespawn> thats what i thought but no, got a whole lot of out put
<magespawn> pastebin, if you want to see
<magespawn> http://pastebin.com/nebCqG9f
<magespawn> any way i need to be off to bed, good night all
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn python --help
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: tell magespawn man python
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<inetpro> hullo
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-10
<Kilos> hi superfly  nlsthzn  bduk1  and others
<Kilos> en nuvolari  ook
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hello
<nlsthzn> mornign all *yawn*
<Kilos> lol
<bduk> more almal
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro>  guten Morgen
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<Kilos> sorry was cutting some grass
<bushtech> what you got sheep for?
<Kilos> eish they too min
<Kilos> when they were 30 all was good
<Kilos> now they 4 nothing good
<bushtech> then buy 1 goat 
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> will eat up everything
<Kilos> not healthy to keep goats and sheep together
<Kilos> even though they used to in the old days because the sheep follow the goat
<bushtech> yeah. goats will probably eat the sheep too
<Kilos> rofl no man
<bushtech> I hate goats
<Kilos> they clean gardens lekker 
<Kilos> and small trees and shrubs
<Kilos> only leave the weeds behind
<bushtech> let them just get hungry, the weeds will disappear too
<Kilos> too much here for less than 30 animals in the summer
<bushtech> I have seen them climbing on cars to get to the trees
<bushtech> instant respray required
<Kilos> yeah they not skaam
<bushtech> ssd?
<bushtech> this is like a Wilbur Smith, what's gonna happen next?
<Kilos> lol it is running fine on old pc with 12.04.5 on it
<Kilos> ive just installed remastersys so i can make an up to date iso\
<Kilos> then i want to bring the ssd here again
<Kilos> remember yesterday i said old pc bios sees ssd as j?. i dunno where it got that from. it now sees it as samsung 256GB ssd
<Kilos> so now ill come see what this pc thinks of the whole deal
<bushtech> well, if it reads it correctly sounds like progress
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<Kilos> hmm... remastersys packages from 12.04 just installed to kde 14.04
<Kilos> wanna see if it works
<Kilos> ok clever peeps it looks like it will run from cli but the gui gives errors when starting from terminal
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2kAHRv9aG
<Kilos> who is gonna tell me how to fix it
<captine> would love to help... but no idea what that package is...
<captine> :)
<Kilos> it makes a live dvd of your running system so you can install the working system on any pc
<Kilos> you have a choice of using the backup mode then the dvd boots and even wants you password to go on
<Kilos> but the founder guy stopped support or maintaining or something
<Kilos> haha spinza_  you got that same prob
<captine> can i just say that KVM is SOOOOO much faster than virtualbox 
<Kilos> is it the same kinda thing though?
<Kilos> i found vb slow
<captine> seems to be
<captine> only running servers in it
<captine> not sure if it can do desktops
<spinza_> Kilos, ?
<Kilos> oh that um
<Kilos>  <-- spinza (~spin@197.89.19.57) has left this server (Excess Flood).
<Kilos> freenode kicked ya
<spinza> oh ok
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> hi all
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn python --help" 20 hours, 52 minutes and 19 seconds ago
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell magespawn man python" 20 hours, 33 minutes and 40 seconds ago
<magespawn> Maaz tell superfly thanks
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz tell inetpro thanks
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<Kilos> :-P
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> did you read logs magespawn  
<magespawn> no what happened?
<Kilos> i got remastersys from 12.04 working here but the gui gives errors
<Kilos> when we were at the meet for re-virification didnt someone talk about doing offline installations
<magespawn> yes but i cannot remember who 
<Kilos> i think the fly said i was working on something like that
<Kilos> remastersys is the answer but now the owner gave it up so dunno what one does now to carry on using it inj later releases
<Kilos> or even if we can take it over
<magespawn> is the source code available?
<Kilos> i have no idea, lemme try mazal , he will know
<magespawn> elemenataryOS the default browser is somewhat unstable
<Kilos> i used opera developer on it
<Kilos> worked kiff
<Kilos> ya that one of theirs sucks, funny name thing
<magespawn> Midori
<Kilos> yaq
<Kilos> bduk  se mazal moet sy pos antwoord
<Kilos> lol hy het
<Kilos> magespawn  where does one get the source code from 
<Kilos> Maaz  google remastersys source code
<Maaz> Kilos: "Black Lab Linux: Remastersys / System Imager source code ..." http://www.os4online.com/2013/08/remastersys-system-imager-source-code.html :: "Remastersys / System Imager source code availability and license ..." http://system-imaging.blogspot.com/2013/08/remastersys-system-imager-source-code.html :: "What are the Alternatives For RemasterSys?! - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/190133/what-are-the-alternatives-for-remastersys :: "Rema…
<Kilos> magespawn  this page discusses it and gives a link to the source
<Kilos> http://system-imaging.blogspot.com/2013/08/remastersys-system-imager-source-code.html
<magespawn> lets have a look
<Kilos> http://sourceforge.net/projects/os4online/files/
<Kilos> how will one know what code is for what
<magespawn> well have to have a look, if we get stuck we can ask the elders
<Kilos> heehee
<captine> Kilos, just looked up what remastersys was.  You building your own distro ??
<Kilos> no i want to have something similar for peeps to use to make dvds to hand out in rural areas without internet
<Kilos> kubuntu is as close as i need to my one distro
<captine> nice
<captine> u wanting to include additional software on the DVD's?
<captine> from the base ubuntu?
<Kilos> remastersys makes a dvd with all the apps etc you have installed so no need to get them downloaded again
<captine> nice.  i should do that
<captine> takes hours to download all the apps i use
<Kilos> yeah painful
<Kilos> why dont you save your archives then no need to download everytime
<Kilos> you know rsync?
<captine> i was thinking of creating a local mirror for myself.  have 320 gig drive available,  just looking into how to do it.
<captine> i dont know how to use rsync
<Kilos> its too easy
<Kilos> lemme give you my command
<captine> thnx
<captine> appreciate it
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /media/16G/trusty/
<Kilos> the media part is where you enter your path
<Kilos> also have you got synaptic installed
<captine> thanks
<Kilos> in synaptic you tick edit preferences then files and save all downloaded files in cache
<captine> saving that
<Kilos> like i have 7.8g of packages for 12.04
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> then when you do a clean install you reverse that command and then update upgrade
<Kilos> no download time
<captine> nice
<magespawn> Kilos: i have had a look through those folders, and i cannot see anything that is obviously the source code for remastersys
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> and the image creator peeps want $20
<Kilos> thats a fork of remastersys
<Kilos> for the holsd they give you $30 off
<magespawn> let me have a look around i will see what i can find
<Kilos> cant you get the source out of a .deb package magespawn  ?
<Kilos> 5
<Kilos> down vote
<Kilos> accepted
<Kilos> Debian and RPM packages don't contain source code, only the compiled result.
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> looks like the .deb files hvae been taken down too
<Kilos> i have them magespawn  
<Kilos> hi that
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  too
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<Kilos> ai! after battling to get username and password sorted on sourceforge i forget what i wanted there
<inetpro> .
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell inetpro thanks" 1 hour, 56 minutes and 46 seconds ago
<inetpro> You are welcome magespawn
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> ih, hello Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> snake killed one ewe this avy
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> cant think of anything else that kills in about 4 hours since i moved them
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> ty . too much grass they go gallopping through to where they think grass in sweeter and tramp on dozing snake
<inetpro> you seriously need a few small lambs to start over again
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> im actually nursing a lamb that was supposed to vrek about 3 weeks ago
<inetpro> your son married yet?
<Kilos> first it just lay there, had to pipe water in and force leaves onto back of tongue
<Kilos> no he is a gigolo
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> let him find a rich sheep farmers daughter
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has too many girlfriends
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> bang to get serious with any one of them
<Kilos> anyway man
<Kilos> today for the first time the lamb picked up l;eaves from infront of it
<Kilos> no need to hand feed and its drinking
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> but no power to stand up
<inetpro> if it eats by itself it should get there
<Kilos> i have to pick mulberry and marrog leaves and put then right in front of her
<Kilos> and i cut grass for it too
<Kilos> over 200 mulberry leaves in a day plus the other stuff
<inetpro> you're a good shepherd 
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro didn't know they eat mulberry leaves
<Kilos> a tired one
<Kilos> they love them
<Kilos> also mulberry leaves have some healing properties for peeps too i think
<Kilos> http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/6-health-benefits-of-mulberries/
<magespawn> inetpro do you know if you can reverse engineer source from a deb file?
<inetpro> can?
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> I wouldn't
<inetpro> just get the source
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> the source is not available
<inetpro> if it's not open source, forget about it and don't use it
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> we are trying to get remastersys, but cannot seem to find source code
<inetpro> find something else that does the same thing
<Kilos> i has been closed down inetpro  
<inetpro> or similar
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> or build something yourself
<Kilos> i note the owner says he will still sell the source magespawn  $50
<Kilos> used to be free
<inetpro> remastersys is not in the standard repositories, so don't use it
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> its the best tool for the job man
<Kilos> im sorry i didnt know to download the source as well with 12.04
<magespawn> no need to reinvent the wheel if we don't need to 
<Kilos> magespawn  i can dropbox the packages for you
<Kilos> will work on elementaryos because thats 12.04
<Kilos> he peer gets even the best of us at times
<Kilos> did you see inetpro  i shared your rsync info
<inetpro> oh come on
<inetpro> not my rsync info
<inetpro> just man rsync
<inetpro> anyone can do that!?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> you drummed it in till i remember it by heart
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> not a totally bad thing
<Kilos> be glad man you got something right with me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz  ubuntu releases
<Maaz> 4.10-Warty Warthog 5.04-Hoary Hedgehog 5.10-Breezy Badger 6.04-Dapper Drake 6.10-Edgy Eft 7.04-Feisty Fawn 7.10-Gutsy Gibbon 8.04-Hardy Heron 8.10-Intrepid Ibex 9.04-Jaunty Jackalope 9.10-Karmic Koala 10.04-Lucid Lynx 10.10-Maverick Meerkat 11.04-Natty Narwhal 11.10-Oneiric Ocelot 12.04-Precise Pangolin 12.10-Quantal Quetzel 13.04-Raring Ringtail 13.10-Saucy
<Maaz> Salamander
<Kilos> which one was wheezy
<Kilos> oh that was debian
<Kilos> Maaz  ubuntu releases plus
<Maaz> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (Trusty Tahr), Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn),
<magespawn> Kilos: the steps here allow you to extract the .deb file, but that is not the same as reverse engeneering if http://www.g-loaded.eu/2008/01/28/how-to-extract-rpm-or-deb-packages/
<Kilos> lemme see
<magespawn> shouldn't the source code still be available, i thougt that was part of the gpl?
<Kilos> only for the forked one it is
<Kilos> but he wants money 
<Kilos> the owner no will sell the source if you mail him
<Kilos> but $50 heavy
<Kilos> half a ssd
<Kilos> is the source a .tar.gz file
<inetpro> magespawn: forget that, the .deb does not contain the source
<Kilos> magespawn  why we want the source anyway?
<inetpro> just forget about remastersys
<Kilos> nee man dit werk baie lekker
<Kilos> what have you got to replace it with
<inetpro> well if this guy doesn't want to do it the FLOSS way then you will just have to pay him, but please don't mention it here
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  it used to be free here but peeps gave him a hard time so he closed shop
<inetpro> I don't blame him for that
<Kilos> he was doing it for free and instead of thanks peeps gave him a hard time
<inetpro> building stuff the FLOSS way is tough
<inetpro> just ask the fly
<inetpro> but you really don't need your own custom iso each time, do you?
<inetpro> I certainly don't 
<Kilos> no you can make one for redistribution as well
<inetpro> there is more than one way to skin a cat
<inetpro> aptoncd is also still available
<Kilos> im thinking about what was said at the meet for reverification about getting something for offline peeps
<Kilos> aptoncd didnt work on 14.04 remember
<inetpro> why not?
<Kilos> maybe that was just me and unity
<Kilos> i told you man'
<Kilos> i cant remember now
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> remember synaptic used to pick up aptoncds for upgrading
<Kilos> it didnt on the last release i tried it on
<Kilos> mainly i spose because synaptic isnt installed by default anymore
<inetpro> but why do even want a gui thingamajig?
<inetpro> what is wrong with the cli?
<Kilos> i will try the remastersys from cli here
<Kilos> mazal only does it from cli
<inetpro> no man... not remastersys 
<Kilos> i like the gui , its simple straight forward and easy to use
<Kilos> what then
<Kilos> you talking about aptoncd
<inetpro> just copy the .deb archives
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> and then?
<inetpro> ai! Forget it..
<Kilos> install each one individually
<Kilos> synaptic installed all the aptoncd stuff with one upgrade tick
<Kilos> thats why gui thingie
<inetpro> Kilos: what you need is a backup strategy, not a installation strategy
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you listen but dont hear
<Kilos> its not for me
<inetpro> for who then?
<Kilos> go read the logs of the reverification meeting
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> for peeps with no internet
<Kilos> or severly capped peeps
<Kilos> like golynx was
<inetpro> Kilos: the answer to that is to create or a complete Ubuntu mirror for yourself or to get it from someone else
<inetpro> s/create or a complete/create a complete/
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> only problem is that it needs to be updated quite frequently, so in the end you really should have interwebs these days
<Kilos> that wont help other peeps in rural areas with no internet
<inetpro> why not?
<inetpro> if they have a complete mirror they can choose what they want to install
<Kilos> because you still cant ship them a dvd with an updated install on it
<Kilos> hence remnastersys
<Kilos> where are they going to get a complete mirror
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel partykeer met my volk
<Kilos> strydom
<inetpro> there's plenty of free wifi everywhere if you really try hard enough
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> forget this now
<Kilos> hows your hoenders
<inetpro> why change the subject?
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<magespawn> ty tablet ran out of power
<Kilos> ai!  you left me alone to be trampled on magespawn  
<Kilos> and so late too
<magespawn> sorr
<magespawn> sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: seriously, for a rural setup without internet even remastersys is just half a solution
<Kilos> half a bottle of coke is better than an empty bottle
<inetpro> you need a full offline mirror for the proper thing, and it's not difficult
<Kilos> unless you want to crack a skull with it
<Kilos> its just prohibitive in data use inetpro  
<Kilos> the mirror is about 40g
<inetpro> not so
<inetpro> what is 40GB anyway?
<Kilos> hahaha to me it morfe th=an a years data
<Kilos> more than
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> 64GB flash drives are easy to get these days 
<Kilos> how many have you got?
<inetpro> I don't need one... have a 1TB usb drive
<Kilos> hahaha strydom
<Kilos> wb magespawn   what you doing
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm trying to figure why you are making this your problem
<Kilos> because at the meet the fly said i was working on something to do with it
<magespawn> just bad signal i think
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> if i can do that then i achive something
<Kilos> achieve
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> ok, let's go to that... what was it called?
<Kilos> huh?
<magespawn> would be a good thing to take to mettings and community activities
<Kilos> magespawn  what is he talking about now
<inetpro> our meeting was on the 16th of Dec?
<inetpro> so that must be http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/16/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt ?
<inetpro> [20:29] <alpacaherder> superfly: Cases like the lack of connectivity in South Africa is why I pushed to get apt-offline seeded on the Xubuntu discs to avoid chicken and the egg problems using it.  It is the only flavor that has it on the disc but it helps bridging those gaps.
<inetpro> [20:30] <superfly> alpacaherder: yeah, Kilos has actually done some work toward something like that.
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> what was that
<inetpro> apt-offline
<inetpro> what does it do?
<Kilos> i forget
<Kilos> Maaz  google apt0offline
<Maaz> Kilos: Wow! Google couldn't find anything
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz  google apt-offline
<Maaz> Kilos: "Offline Package Management for APT - Debian Administration" https://www.debian-administration.org/article/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT :: "APT-Offline - Debian" http://apt-offline.alioth.debian.org/ :: "Debian -- Details of package apt-offline in wheezy" https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/apt-offline :: "Debian -- Package Search Results -- apt-
<Maaz> offline" https://packages.debian.org/apt-offline :: "Chapter 9. Offline Package Management - Xub…
<inetpro> looks complicated
<Kilos> oh i remeber looking at that
<Kilos> i think i found apt-rdepends around that time too
<Kilos> good night all of ya. too late to do all this thinking
<Kilos> yo octoquad  
<octoquad> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<inetpro> Kilos: I would still rather go with the full mirror rather than apt-offline
<magespawn> ty signal all over the place tonight
<inetpro> but having said that, we need to look at it again
<Kilos> inetpro  you cant post your full mirror to someone in the sticks
<Kilos> like ceres
<inetpro> you can
<Kilos> and the cost
<Kilos> when it doesnt come back
<inetpro> I'm not saying you should, I'm just saying you can
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> still think a remastersys dvd is the easiest cost efeective way
<inetpro> the scenario that I am looking at is not to solve one individual's problems but to do it for many 
<inetpro> in other words, ship it to one guy and he installs on many machines
<Kilos> ya thats fine if they are in bunches
<Kilos> i see what you are saying
<inetpro> or he even distributes to many
<magespawn> also with a full mirror the people are not locked to your choice of software
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> well full mirror is beyond me
<inetpro> only challenge is to keep it somewhat up to date
<Kilos> good night guys. sleep tight
<magespawn> well once the intial download is done that should not be too much hassel
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<magespawn> always half way through a conversation
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> give him a break... I gave him a hard time now
<inetpro> but hopefully we can work something out 
<magespawn> i think that is part of what keeps him coming back
<magespawn> no special treatment
<inetpro> no but it is late after all
<inetpro> tomorrow is Sunday anyway
<magespawn> with all the bright minds around here, i would imagine so
<inetpro> haha, lot's of the bright minds have left
<inetpro> lots as well
<magespawn> well then we'll just use the hard working ones then
 * inetpro wants to try apt-offline in a isolated VM environment asap
 * inetpro calling it a night for now 
<magespawn> cool beans
<inetpro> good night
<magespawn> good night
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-11
<Kilos> neology flying today
<Kilos> Fetched 27,9 MB in 30s (917 kB/s)
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  octoquad  captine  bushtech  bduk  and others
<Kilos> wbb
<nlsthzn> alo
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn  superfly  
<magespawn> hi Kilos i am trying out irssi themes
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> there are a lot of them on the irssi website
<magespawn> you can change the look and feel
<Kilos> if it can look and feel like xchat or konversation thats good
<magespawn> no just the colours and such of the text etc
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> i grfeeted you early i think
<Kilos> greeted
<captine> isnt irssi console based?  I think i recall trying it as I wanted to be permanently on irc from a digitalocean droplet...  but i like pictures :)
<captine> Kilos, sorry, my machine is on as long as Eskom provides power
<Kilos> np
<captine> so i may have missed it
<Kilos> check my lekker 3g speed
<captine> am using a "desktop" now and not a laptop
<Kilos> [05:55:45] <Kilos> Fetched 27,9 MB in 30s (917 kB/s)
<captine> tyring to get better balance by dedicating time to computer, as apposed to lugging laptop all over the house and not getting time out... :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> hi captine, yes cli based
<magespawn> you do  need time out
<captine> any preference here for nginx over apache2?  stuggle to get my head around nginx configs....
<captine> Kilos, how's the bazaar usage going?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> bazaar usage?
<captine> I almost proposed it at work for managing IBM Cognos Rule Files, but am pretty swayed to GIT, due to it's massive uptake.
<Kilos> oh the site thing
<captine> weren't you using bzr 
<captine> ?
<Kilos> the fly is the man
<Kilos> i rattle along behind them
<captine> :)
<captine> what site is that for?
<Kilos> our ubuntu site
<captine> ah.  cool
<magespawn> i thought apache was the standard
<captine> it is...
<captine> but nginx seems to be very light and fast
<Kilos> its becoming a static thingie and who knows what else
<Kilos> magespawn  explain to him man
<captine> :)
<captine> what's the url.. ubuntu.org.za
<captine> ?
<Kilos> i have it saved somwhere
<Kilos> patience
<captine> dont stress
<Kilos> oh my its gone
<Kilos> magespawn  help man
<Kilos> you were also there
<Kilos> where is he now?
<magespawn> here
<magespawn> what do you need explaining?
<Kilos> whats our ubuntu link please
<Kilos> whats happening to our site is what you can explain
<captine> i recall it being moved from php, or some other cms to a plain html file
<captine> based site
<captine> not sure if it is 100% plain html and css, or if there was going to be something using a markdown type tool
<magespawn> superfly has generated the static site using nikola
<magespawn> http://getnikola.com/ it uses restructured text
<Kilos> wow i saved all that the other night and now dunno where
<captine> nice.  i see it takes structured text or markdown
<captine> will be nice.
<captine> who hosts the site>
<captine> ?
<magespawn> captine i think the site is on a server owned by the clug
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> captine: the new site is not quite done yet
<inetpro> you can all get involved and help build it
<Kilos> hi inetpro  ty for ariving in time
<Kilos> arriving 
<magespawn> i need to learn structured text, before i try
<magespawn> ping 192.168.1.120
<magespawn> whoops wrong window
<octoquad> magespawn, http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/ref/rst/restructuredtext.html
<octoquad> so I haven't been around for ages, what milestones or goals does ubuntu-za have for this year?
<octoquad> magespawn, I think this is better: http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickstart.html
<magespawn> ty octoquad 
<octoquad> np
<octoquad> and online editor to mess around with: http://rst.ninjs.org/
<magespawn> ahh now that is cool 
<Kilos> we gonna get our site rocking octoquad  , you can help too also as welll
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sudo rm headache
<Kilos> hi thoquz  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu_za
<thoquz> Hey, thanks.
<Kilos> first time here hey?
<Kilos> tell us about yourself and if you need help state your prob and someone will advise
<Kilos> advize
<Kilos> that thing
<thoquz> No problems so far, I'm running Xubuntu 14.10 64bit at the moment until the next release of elementry OS.
<Kilos> ah you like elementary?
<Kilos> i think its quite lekker
<thoquz> I'll tell a little more about myself, let me know if I talk too much as I am unsure what you specifically meant by your question. I'm from the Western Cape, just finished matric, so now I'm taking a gap-year to decide what I want to study. I was going to do a internship at a computer security company this year, when I applied I received very promising feedback, yet it seems I made my decision to join them a day or two too late 
<thoquz> as the position was already taken.
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> shop around you might find another one
<Kilos> or join our mailing list and ask if there is anything going with all them peeps
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> and then theres hetzner that takes interns as well i think
<thoquz> There's another company that I should still contact that might take me in, they are more hardware based. I am a electronics hobbyist and recreational programmer. I love working with embedded systems, such as Texas-instrument's 16bit MSP430 series, I also design and do circuit board layout.
<thoquz> As for what my plans of studying are after the gap-year, I recently discovered UCT's "computer engineering" program that seems to have interesting subjects. 
<thoquz> I'm on a few mailing lists such as the Cape Town python user group, Stellenbosch Linux user group and OWASP
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> and where is a ububuntu list
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> everyday there is someone here that needs help
<Kilos> namely me
<thoquz> I'll try, what seems to be the problem today?
<Kilos> today im ok  too tired to fight things
<Kilos> magespawn  you winning?
<Kilos> you supposed to greet new peeps when im asleep
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't have to fight 
<inetpro> hi thoquz
<inetpro> welcome to #ubuntu-za
<thoquz> Thanks inetpro
<Kilos> thoquz  he is one of our big guns here
<Kilos> cant program or anything he says but fixes everything
<inetpro> Kilos: don't come with stories now
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<thoquz> So I'm guessing you're a sysadmin? Are you two employed by the same company?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> oh inetpro  i seem to somehow have lost all my saved stuff on nikola and the bazaar thing
<inetpro> Kilos: you see
 * inetpro told him he needed a backup strategy
<Kilos> ya the backup thing
<Kilos> no man i saved it somewhere and forgot where
<inetpro> Kilos: you have a folder called ~/Projects ?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> and should be a file for nikola and bzh or m or whatever
<Kilos> maybe i was on another drive
<Kilos> bzr?
<Kilos> bad head day
<inetpro> ai! Sorry oom
<inetpro> thoquz: just stick around and try to help where you can and you'll make it far
<Kilos> inetpro  keep ears open for a job for him
<thoquz> Yeah, at the moment the conversation seems to lack context so I'm a bit confused at all the references to names.
<Kilos> there were some with the dbnlug peeps but they wanted experienced  peeps with programming stuff as well too
<Kilos> wb b ushyou hopping again
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bushtech  
<bushtech> ja Kilos ?
<inetpro> thoquz: our most important activity happens here once a month when we have our monthly meetings
<thoquz> When and where do you guys meet up?
<Kilos> inetpro  did you see my speed
<inetpro> we haven't had major stuff going on for a long time, perhaps time to turn things around this year
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> does your 4g beat it?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> oh wow
<inetpro> Kilos: actually no, my bast was 24
<inetpro> best*
<Kilos> 24?
<inetpro> 24Mbps
<Kilos> so that 3mB/s
<bushtech> best I've seen out here in the bush is 9.9Mbps up
<bushtech> lol
<Kilos> 24 is lots
<inetpro> oops, actually my best was 27.6 http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1110989395
<inetpro> but upload speed still below 1Mbps
<bushtech> oops sorry, mine is down
<inetpro> that was with the antenna connected but I failed to get a consistent good signal
<Kilos> hmm... im much slower
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4050954297
<magespawn> yeah inetpro downloads are fast but never on the uploads
<Kilos> upload 3.08
<magespawn> that is pretty good
<inetpro> thoquz: sorry I missed your question
<inetpro> Next Meeting: Tue, 27 January 20:30, Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150127
<inetpro> meetings happen here in this channel
<thoquz> Thanks
<inetpro> hopefully by then we have a new site up
<inetpro> thoquz: have you signed up on launchpad yet?
<Kilos> and if you tweet you get a reminder if you follow @ubuntuza
<Kilos> thats if the pro remembers
<thoquz> Sorry, I don't use twitter.
<inetpro> sign up on https://launchpad.net/ and joing the ubuntu-za team
<inetpro> join as well
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> thoquz  air been getting very heavy past hour
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> that was for the pta peeps
<inetpro> thoquz: have you used git or bzr before?
<thoquz> Yeah, I use git
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> some people still prefer bzr over git
<thoquz> Yeah, I'm pretty neutral to software choices, I'll use the first thing that works, if someone requires me to use another tool for the job I won't mind unless it requires a major time investment,  I'm getting tired of software wars causing stagnation and preventing innovation.
<inetpro> good point
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm...
<thoquz> hmm...?
<magespawn> Maaz hmmm
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<magespawn> Maaz define hmmm
<Maaz> magespawn: I don't know about hmmm. Maybe you meant hmmp or hmms?
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> thoquz  you'll see we a crazy bunch here
<Kilos> btw how did you find us?
<thoquz> Is Maaz a bot?
<thoquz> Using the search function on my IRC client. I have not used IRC for months, so I wanted to check if there were any South African ones
<Kilos> yip he is our python bot wqritten by our guys
<thoquz> Cool
<thoquz> Maaz --help
<Maaz> thoquz: Huh?
<thoquz> Maaz help
<Maaz> thoquz: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<thoquz> Maaz help me with silly fun stuff
<Maaz> thoquz: I use the following features for silly fun stuff: bash, choose, coffee, duel, dvorak, fml, fortune, insult, mlia, morse, nickometer, random, redirect, rot13, saydo, tfln and werewolf
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<thoquz> how do I use silly fun stuff
<thoquz> Maaz use morse
<Maaz> thoquz: *blink*
<thoquz> Maaz use random
<Maaz> thoquz: Sorry...
<thoquz> Maaz use random
<Maaz> thoquz: *blink*
<thoquz> Maaz use rot13 Moo
<Maaz> thoquz: *blink*
<thoquz> Maaz rot13 "test"
<Maaz> thoquz: "grfg"
<Kilos> thoquz  morse is easy you just say maaz morse how are you 
<Kilos> Maaz  morse whats happening
<Maaz> Kilos: Encodes as .-- .... .- - ...   .... .- .--. .--. . -. .. -. --.
<Kilos> and the same in reverse
<thoquz> Maaz bash echo hi
<Maaz> good morning
<Kilos> Maaz  how do i use random
<Maaz> Kilos: Generates random numbers. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   random [ <max> | <min> <max> ]
<thoquz> Maaz how do i use bash
<Maaz> thoquz: Retrieve quotes from bash.org. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   bash[.org] [(random|<number>)]
<thoquz> Maaz help me with south african stuff
<Maaz> thoquz: I use the following features for south african stuff: lotto
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<thoquz> Maaz how do i use lotto
<Maaz> thoquz: Gets the latest lotto results from the South African National Lottery. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   lotto
<thoquz> Maaz help me with calculations
<Maaz> thoquz: I use the following features for calculations: base, base64, bc, calc, distance, google, hash, ipcalc, nickometer, oeis and random
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<thoquz> Maaz how do I use calc
<Maaz> thoquz: Returns the anwser to mathematical expressions. Uses Python syntax and semantics (i.e. radians). You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   calc <expression>
<Maaz>   <expression>
<thoquz> Maaz calc 42/0
<Maaz> thoquz: I can't divide by zero.
<thoquz> Maaz calc (-42)**0.5
<Maaz> thoquz: *blink*
<thoquz> Maaz rot13 hal
<Maaz> thoquz: uny
<thoquz> Maaz rot13 ibm
<Maaz> thoquz: voz
<thoquz> hal reverse racecar
<thoquz> Maaz nikometer
<Maaz> thoquz: Excuse me?
<thoquz> Maaz define define
<Maaz> thoquz: Define \De*fine"\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Defined}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Defining}.] [OE. definer, usually, to end, to finish, F. d['e]finir to define, L. definire to limit, define; de- + finire to limit, end, finis boundary, limit, end. See {Final}, {Finish}.] 1. To fix the bounds of; to bring to a termination; to end. "To define controversies." --Barrow. [1913
<Maaz> Webster]  2. To determine or clearly exhibit the boundaries of; to mark the limits of; as…
<thoquz> Haaz help me with browsing the internet
<thoquz> Haaz help me with browsing the internet
<thoquz> Is there a delay with the bot?
<thoquz> Maybe I should private message it, sorry about the spam
<thoquz> Maaz rfc 2324
<Maaz> thoquz: Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol (HTCPCP/1.0). L. Masinter. April 1 1998. (Format: TXT=19610 bytes) (Updated by RFC7168) (Status: INFORMATIONAL) http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc2324.txt
<Kilos> only  when he cant find a reply he drags a bit
<thoquz> I see I was typing in the wrong name
<bushtech> Maaz does not equal Haaz
<Kilos> but he is on a server in germany so lotsa internet between us
<Kilos> for browsing the internet you tell him to google somethjing
<thoquz> Maaz google bing
<Maaz> thoquz: "Bing" http://www.bing.com/ :: "Bing Images - Search the web for pictures, photos & images" https://www.bing.com/images/ :: "Bing Videos" http://www.bing.com/videos/ :: "Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions" http://www.bing.com/maps/ :: "Search - Bing" http://www.bing.com/?cc=gb :: "Bing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia"
<Maaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bing :: "Bing (@bing) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/bing :: "Bing Plac…
<thoquz> What VPS hosting are you using for it?
 * Kilos waves to superfly  and family
<Kilos> youll need to ask tumbleweed  or cocooncrash  about that and they both been stolen by silicon valley
<Kilos> bushtech  is jou boetie by jou?
<Kilos> die ou met die stert
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech> huh?
<Kilos> lol bushtech _
<Kilos> or you online from 2 places
<bushtech> yep comparing irc clients to see which one hangs in there the best when my signal gets flakey
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only the quassel hopping
<superfly> hi Kilos\
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell superfly thanks" 1 day, 57 minutes and 27 seconds ago
<captine> embarrased to say I am going to use SMB shares instead of NFS...  Just cannot mount the nfs share..... 
<superfly> captine: NFS is WAY easier than SMB, what's your issue?
<captine> i have a openmediavault server with an nfs share... trying to mount it times out...
<captine> the smb works no prob
<captine> i will spend some time in the future to sort it.  Just trying to organize the folders for now
<captine> so smb will be ok
<captine> I beleive NFS works much better for network drops etc...
<captine> which will be what i need it for :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya tomorrow
<thoquz> Goodnight
<superfly> captine: I could never get SMB working properly
<superfly> captine: NFS, on the other hand, was simple
<captine> :).  seems to be the other way for me.  The shares on on a web frontend of openmediavault (debian based distro).  Unity just browses the network and mounts the folder when i click it.
<captine> no command line at the moment
<captine> needed
<magespawn> right bed time, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-11
<Squirm> Morning
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
 * nuvolari prods Squirm
<inetpro> good mornings
 * Squirm prods nuvolari
<Squirm> nuvolari: long time :D
<Squirm> Hey inetpro
<skokkk> Hello, does someone here by any chance work for a WISP?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> man what a day
<Symmetria> one of my fairly newly promoted managers got to see first hand today the harder side of management, when you have to deal harshly and decisively with someone, and the poor guy said to me afterwards, that was ruthless and left me feeling a little sick, I said, you gotta learn to divorce emotion and do whats necessary, thats business
<superfly> .
<inetpro> .. 
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> had to get data, and with new sim in old modem i had to first remove nm settings for it with old sim then start again
 * inetpro looking for a good beginner's guide for Ubuntu 
<inetpro> need to send to someone who wants to explore Ubuntu with the idea to move away from Windows 
<inetpro> where do people start when wanting to switch to Ubuntu? 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wasnt there a link we used with the other guy from the cape
<Kilos> best beginners guide is connect to here first off and we help
<inetpro> Kilos: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<inetpro> thanks pleia2 
<inetpro> I mean thanks to her 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont think i need that anymore
<Kilos> i had friends that helped me
<Kilos> one even tried to get me to use kde before the nm worked properly
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro ty for the book link
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-12
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro and others
<superfly> Morning Kilos 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> power gone
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> it came again back
<zipper> Kilos: Are there regular power outages there?
<Kilos> yeah zipper , but not so bad last few months
<zipper> Man SA isn't what I thought it was. Zuma really screwing you guys it seems. :( Africa not rising.
<Kilos> power peeps are catching up with their maintenance schedule
<zipper> Kilos: I thought you exported power and had nuclear plants (which I'm against).
<zipper> Kilos: Oh I see
<zipper> Nothing to do with the government.
<Kilos> yes we have one nuke station which has been going for many years trouble free
<Kilos> its all the coal stations that were left unmaintained and nothing done on planned new stations for many years that dropped us into shortage mode
<Kilos> a well maintained nuclear station is safe
<Kilos> Maaz when was koeberg power station built
<Maaz> Kilos: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz google when was koeberg power station built
<Maaz> Kilos: "Koeberg Nuclear Power Station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koeberg_Nuclear_Power_Station :: "Koeberg Power Station - Eskom" http://www.eskom.co.za/Whatweredoing/ElectricityGeneration/KoebergNuclearPowerStation/Pages/Koeberg_Power_Station.aspx :: "The Koeberg Experience - Eskom"
<Maaz> http://www.eskom.co.za/Whatweredoing/ElectricityGeneration/KoebergNuclearPowerStation/TheKoebergExperience/Pages/The_Koeberg_Experie…
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<inetpro> good mornings
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<inetpro> oh and hi oomKilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: we had 44mm last night
<Kilos> 24mm inetpro 
<Kilos> you win again
<inetpro> eh magespawn, did you have rain as well?
<Kilos> sounded wonderful on the roof at 1 am though
<inetpro> I see people talking about rain in the Freestate as well... very happy if that is the case
<Kilos> lots of thunder as well
<Kilos> im sorry for farmers this year
<Kilos> not many will make ends meet
<inetpro> a very, very tough time for farmers indeed... at least many of them
<Kilos> now govt wants a say in farmers dams water as well
<Kilos> say it must be shared
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> I noticed that in the news as well, sending a very wrong message loaded with petty politics 
<inetpro> even if it was well intentioned to address very real challenges
<Kilos> ys
<Kilos> farers built their own dams to water crops and stock and carry them through dry years
<Kilos> if thats taken away goodbye farmer
<inetpro> when I heard that last night the idiom that came to my mind was, 'To kill the Goose That Laid the Golden Eggs'
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> wb thatgraemeguy
<thatgraemeguy> oh, i left
<thatgraemeguy> thanks i guess :D
<magespawn> inetpro: we have had a little here, about 70mm in the one storm, a little more since then, but it has not made any difference yet 
<magespawn> Kilos as i understand it the government already has a say in what you do with water, via one of the acts
<magespawn> you have to get permits for borholes, dams, or diverting of water etc.
<magespawn> Kilos i am going to be trying Peppermint 6, a little later on
<Kilos> yes inetpro you are right
<Kilos> but theyve said nothing so far about this borehole
<Kilos> let us know what its like resource wise
<Kilos> sorry that was for magespawn 
<Kilos> unhappy head today
<magespawn> cool will do Kilos
<magespawn> chat later all, home ime
<magespawn> time
<magespawn> exit
<Kilos> boom boom
<gremble> Listening to you're boom boom beats, Kilos?
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> I started up my server, but I didn't realise that it sounds like a jet engine
<Kilos> it can boom boom all day and night as long as water falls as well
<Kilos> the drive?
<gremble> The fans
<gremble> Hey smile 
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi :p
<smile> hi :D
<smile> how are you both doing :D
<gremble> I am well thanks and yourself?
<Kilos> as we choose and you?
<gremble> How do you choose?
<smile> I'm good, "learning" for my exams :)
<gremble> What are you writing?
<Kilos> i choose to do as little as possible
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> Quite lazy, hey? :P
<Kilos> yip
<smile> Kilos: but you should earn money! :o
<Kilos> easier said than done
<smile> I earned ticket complements cheques for a value of €90 :D
<smile> all online, Kilos ;)
<Kilos> thats all above me
<Kilos> im not 17
<gremble> How do you earn money online? :o
<gremble> besides showing off your naughties
<smile> gremble: surveys! :D
<gremble> Haha
<smile> hundreds of them actually
<gremble> Alright, I got debian to boot.
<gremble> Alright, the server box is connected to the laptop with an ethernet cable and the laptop is connected to the internet via wifi and a router
<gremble> so, how do I make the laptop share a address to the server so that I can connect to the internet with it?
<gremble> I've tried link-locak on both IPv4 and 6 and a "Shared to other computers" whatever that may mean
<Kilos> i did that shred route and it all worked
<Kilos> share
<Kilos> somewhere in the server you need to tell it i think
<Kilos> dunno how via cli
<Kilos> try all those funny commands
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> route -n
<Kilos> and many others but youll need the clever peeps help
<Kilos> traceroute
<Kilos> and maybe you need to do a domain name server thing in the laptop
<Kilos> 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> or look for conflict
<Kilos> i forget all that
<Kilos> gremble can they ping each other
<Kilos> you might need to set ip addresses
<Kilos> or use the dhcp auto setting
<gremble> I don't want the laptop to assign ip adresses, because the router is alread doing that
<gremble> Now I need help from some greybeards xD
<Kilos> you need to point out who you need to help you or they all just lurk
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<gremble> Perhaps you could help me. I have a dell poweredge here that I am trying to install debian on
<inetpro> eh gremble, ok and?
<gremble> I am at the partitioning bit now and somewhat confused. The disk selection is giving me 3 drives, a raid device and two ata drives. 
<gremble> This machine only has two drives on it
<gremble> the raid device is raid1
<gremble> which do I partition?
<inetpro> yikes!
<gremble> I suspect that the two physical drives are the components of the raid1
<inetpro> logically, you would probably want to use the raid partition if all is set up correctly
<inetpro> raid 1 = mirroring
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> that is why I assumed that. I just wanted conformation from someone cleverer than I
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> obviously you end up losing a drive with this kind of setup
<inetpro> cleverer? hmm...
<gremble> It is fine for now. I will probably do this a couple of times before the server konks out. I picked it up for R600 to play with
<inetpro> you need to do your mathematical risk calculation to determine your options
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I did. 
<inetpro> cool :-)
<gremble> How are you
<inetpro> good, good and there?
<gremble> If I can get the networking between my laptop and server worked out, absolutely fantastic
<inetpro> what is your laptop running on?
<gremble> Arch linux
<inetpro> and the router is what?
<gremble> direct link
<gremble> at the moment
<inetpro> ADSL?
<gremble> Yes. but that is out to the internet. The server is connected to the laptop with an ethernet cable, the laptop is connected to the router with wifi
<gremble> ideally I would like the server to be able to connect to the internet through the laptop
<gremble> but it is not playing nice
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> can't you get a small switch?
<gremble> Nope. What I have right now is all that I have
<inetpro> or can't you connect the server directly with cable to the router?
<gremble> In the past I have been able to connect my PC to the internet through my laptop
<gremble> No, not at the moment
<inetpro> should be relatively easy to do but just want to understand why first
<gremble> Becuase moving the server would require massive amounts of effort and I just want to play with it first
<gremble> so it is here now. and the router is quite far away
<inetpro> normally I would want a server to be connected to the router and then connect clients to the internet via the server 
<gremble> I am the only client so it is alright :P
<gremble> it will just be serving me
<gremble> I want to toy around with virtualisation on a machine that is slightly stronger than my antiquated laptop
<superfly> ohi
<gremble> hey superfly 
<inetpro> sure thing, was just saying, typically you would want a server to run proxy caching etc....
<superfly> gremble: docker
<superfly> it's almost the same as virt without the overhead and the hardware nonsense
<inetpro> ohi superfly
<superfly> hi inetpro
 * inetpro likes the new stickynotes project
<gremble> I just want to play with my toy that I discovered this morning. I will move it tomorrow then :P
<superfly> inetpro: I have to rename it :-(
<superfly> some guy made a pastebin clone (in php, ugh!) called Sticky Notes
<inetpro> oops really, why?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> just when I started to like the name :-(
<superfly> yeah
<inetpro> so how do we find a nice new unique name?
<gremble> You think up a name and then google it
<inetpro> superfly: how about binbucket?
<superfly> too close to bitbucket
<inetpro> :-)
<gremble> flypaper?
<gremble> It sticks
<gremble> and it has your name in it
<inetpro> haha
<superfly> hahaha
<gremble> And some people think I am just a pretty face...
<inetpro> am not sure about the word paper in the name but the slogan would would be nice, "FlyPaper, It Sticks!"
<inetpro> s/would//
<smile> bye :)
<gremble> bye smile
<smile> good night all :)
<superfly> I'm trying to think of something like Code Bucket or Log Bin or something
<MaNI> log drop
<gremble> Hhah
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-13
<Kilos> hi inetpro thatgraemeguy gremble and other lurkers
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you this morning?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> did you get server sorted
<inetpro> good mornings
<thatgraemeguy> anyone else on the clug-tech mailing list getting weird "your emails have been bouncing" notifications?
<thatgraemeguy> oh and good morning :)
<Kilos> :)
<inetpro> Kilos: why so quiet?
<Kilos> cooking and gardening inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> gardening =watering pot plants and digging up dubbeltjies
<Kilos> whole place rotten with them
<Kilos> and im tired of waiting for rain, so we can have soup so im making a large slowcooker full
<Kilos> then will eat some tonight and freeze a few tupperwares full for when it rains
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> Kilos: what are you cooking?
<Kilos> i make a kinda potjie superfly 
<Kilos> but in a slow cooker
<Kilos> started off as soup
<Kilos> ended up like a lekker stew
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> OK
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-14
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<pieter2627> hi Kilos inetpro superfly Sxuza Squirm spinza and all other
<pieter2627> hope you all are enjoying the new year
<inetpro> good mornings everyone 
<inetpro> oh and wb pieter2627
<pieter2627> ty inetpro
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> sorry i took so long
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Sxuza> hey Cryterion 
<Sxuza> compliments of the new year
<nlsthzn> o/ all
<nlsthzn> back from the land of the windows and surprise surprise ubuntu is again the one stop easy shop into doing everything I need... even accessing work systems via citrix and all manor of shenanigans :p
<magespawn> good afternoon
<nlsthzn> hey magespawn 
<nlsthzn> all well?
<magespawn> hi nlsthzn 
<magespawn> relatively, and you?
<nlsthzn> average thanks :p
<magespawn> just realised that it is home time, already
<nlsthzn> nice thing to realize I guess :)
<nlsthzn> seems to become quieter and quieter in here... then again I am not here a lot any more... 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> its because im quiet 
<Kilos> these peeps need continuous nagging
<Kilos> hi techedemic 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos ... how are you? 
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn and you?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks :)
<superfly> ohi
<nlsthzn> a wild superfly appears
<superfly> nlsthzn: "wild"?
<superfly> since when?!
<nlsthzn> forgot you are domesticated :p
 * nlsthzn needs to go sleepy now... day shift in the morning :'(
<nlsthzn> g'night all
<superfly> haha
<superfly> good night nlsthzn
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<inetpro> hmm... and even nlsthzn?
<Kilos> 14mm last night
<Kilos> early morning actually
<inetpro> wb and good night nlsthzn 
<inetpro> Kilos: 11mm
<Kilos> what
<nlsthzn> o/ night inetpro and uncle Kilos and superfly 
<Kilos> i win
<Kilos> w000000t
<inetpro> gaan slaap nou oom :-)
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> good evening everyone
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-15
<squish102> just got my $9 computer. pretty cool, running debian
<squish102> cannot expect too much for $9
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn inetpro nuvolari thatgraemeguy deegee superfly and others
<Kilos> hi techedemic too
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> morning
<techedemic> morning everyone 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: keep the coffe, I'll have a beer
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: Got it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<superfly> hi
<inetpro> good mornings
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty Squirm and you?
<Kilos> still happy down there?
<Squirm> Doing well :)
<Squirm> Yeah
<Kilos> good
<anton> Everybody's ssh updated? - http://www.undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160114142733
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> you watching the cricket?
<Kilos> on and off yes
<magespawn> score/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> 123/4
<magespawn> isn't that how you are supposed to watch a test? on and off?
<Kilos> 127/4
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> root getting serious now
<Kilos> 131/4
<magespawn> let him, every time somebody else tried that they went out
<Kilos> 162/4
<magespawn> hmm
<magespawn> we need a wicket or two now
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> home time for now, chat later Kilos
<Kilos> hey clever peeps
<Kilos> i dunno an okular password to open bank statement
<Kilos> how can i find it
<Kilos> pretty please
<MaNI> its usually your id number, or account number
<Kilos> ty MaNI 
<Kilos> i wrote it down in a safe place
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> ot thought i can never forget that so didnt write it down
<Kilos> or
 * Kilos hears boom booms in the south
<Kilos> sky dripping
 * nlsthzn just got home and is going zzzz now in any case :p night all
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> oh my 30 mins ago
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-16
<Kilos> morning everyone
<prob016y7> Good day, hello I have a small problem - liveitchurch.com in Gauteng - South Africa - Accidentally creamated my ~60yo mother Rita Lillian Gerber - because they thought linux was gay
<prob016y7> Witpoortjie
<prob016y7> literally
<prob016y7> Peter Strauss & Betty Strauss of NG Kerk liveitchurch.com in a massive rush treated me like a retard through mym mothers funeral, then "accidentally" creamated her - thinking linux was a virus
<prob016y7> *my
<prob016y7> this happened almost two years ago - people involved - Christo Van Niekerk - homosexual racist gay version of Hulk Hulgan in Witpoortjie - that "accidentally" gave my mother a dogbite, Peter Strauss - still bragging about murdering my mother at Laratong hospital (after she was accidentally creamated)
<superfly> Spammer
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> inetpro unping
<squish102> anyone do a ubuntu (whatever) with virtualbox running for critical services... like running pfsence (router)
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: and pong as well
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and unpong
<inetpro> squish102: I would not recommend virtualbox for critical services 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> I think it's used more on desktops and laptops for testing stuff locally
 * inetpro hurting after the loss against England
<Kilos> terrible
<inetpro> shocking!
<Kilos> shameful
<Kilos> disgusting
<Kilos> disgraceful
<Kilos> sommer net sleg
<squish102> thanks inetpro, that is what i was thinking, but my ubuntu server runs well and i dont want to try pick it up and then put esx underneath it
<inetpro> Kilos: success is the result of perfection, hard work, learning from failure, loyalty, and persistence... we'll stand up and get to the top again soon
<Kilos> hears hoping
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk 
<Kilos> inetpro he has a question for you
<inetpro> uh me?
<Kilos> yes you its server stuff
<inetpro> don't ask to ask, just ask
<Kilos> state your problem Bilel_mk 
<inetpro> there's many others here who may know the answer plus more
<Bilel_mk> hey everyone ! i new hear my problem is  wen i want to upload a pack.zip on free webhosting  server with filezila pop up to me this error Command:	STOR pack.zip
<Bilel_mk> Response:	550 pack.zip: Forbidden filename
<Bilel_mk> Error:	Critical file transfer error
<Bilel_mk> eof
<smile> end of file o.O
<Kilos> tell him how to fix it smile
<smile> Bilel_mk: I suspect they don't allow uploading ZIP files
<smile> Kilos: I was already typing it ;)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> ty
<smile> Kilos: you can understand Nederlands, right :p
<Kilos> little bit
<smile> http://hugsmile.eu/tools/media -> click the third link, I'm in the news again! :p
<Bilel_mk> smile, okay fair enough i will try other server thank you for your time
<Kilos> whew all that reading
<inetpro> see, somebody even answered long before I could even read about the problem
<Kilos> Bilel_mk 
<smile> inetpro: you too slow :o
<Kilos> try unzip it and then send
<Bilel_mk> okay :)
<inetpro> don't ever be afraid to ask
<Kilos> you are welcome to ask here anytime Bilel_mk 
<Kilos> just at times you have to wait long for a reply
<squish102> is that when inetpro is sleeping?
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Kilos> yes
<Bilel_mk> hhhhhhhhhh..... thank you all !
<Kilos> and thats often
<inetpro> Maaz: failure
<Maaz> the only people who never fail at anything are those who never try anything
 * smile is not often here
<smile> Kilos: have you read the news o.O
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> there is too much to work through smile 
<Bilel_mk> Maaz, i agree with you
<Maaz> Bilel_mk: *blink*
<smile> on that page? :p
<Kilos> tell me the basics in english
<squish102> use google to translate page Kilos ;)
<smile> wikipedia has turned 15 and they interviewed me quickly :p
<Kilos> Bilel_mk maaz is our irc bot
<smile> among others
<Kilos> nono smile must translate
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> he is better than google translate
<Bilel_mk> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....... okay
<Kilos> and leaves out unimportant stuff
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Bilel_mk> perfect!
<smile> translate? :p let me see
<squish102> google translate has one of the headings as "White Men" 
<Kilos> just the part you are proud about smile
<Kilos> lets here what you did well again
<Kilos> hear
<Kilos> smile wb
<smile_> Kilos:     “Wikipedia heeft nog altijd de reputatie een nerdsite te zijn.” means "Wikipedia still has the reputation of being a nerd site". It's really quoted like it should, big :D
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<smile_> thanks, I misclicked
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> oh doesnt everyone use wikipedia?
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Bilel_mk> Maaz, Gutten
<Maaz> Bilel_mk: *blink*
<squish102> i think google uses it to show info on the right of search
<smile_> Whatever does not cooperate is the lack of women's commitment to the site, says Rientjes. They are mostly white men who are actively engaged in keeping Wikipedia; the proportion of female Wikipedians coming years no further than 10 to 15 percent.
<smile_> That's according to Wikipediaan Geoffrey De Belie including through the image (reputation of the site). "Wikipedia still has the reputation of being a nerd site." Though, according to him this is no longer true, but people hold on to that idea. This keeps people (readers) from becoming contributors.
<smile_> :DD
<smile_> that's it
<Kilos> well smile advertise more
<Kilos> oh i have some news for you all
<smile> :o :o
<smile> what's going to explode
<Kilos> the loco leader in wisconsin is only 13 years old
<squish102> we lost the cricket?
<Kilos> im trying to forget about the cricket
<ikbenerniet> Kilos: 13 yo? o.O
<Kilos> yeah
<ikbenerniet> at least it's not a baby :p
<Kilos> lol
<ikbenerniet> :D
<Kilos> thats so you can feel old as well
<ikbenerniet> :p yeah
<ikbenerniet> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Media-aandacht/2016 <- I made a list of the news articles, mostly written in Nederlands
<ikbenerniet> there were a lot of articles
<Kilos> you need to branch out more towards english
<ikbenerniet> and nobody collected them in a list, so I did :p
<ikbenerniet> Kilos: it's the Nederlandstalige Wikipedia
<Kilos> the whole world uses english
<Kilos> fix all the wikis man
<ikbenerniet> Kilos: there is http://en.wikipedia.org :p
<ikbenerniet> no not all of them XD
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> you lazy again
<ikbenerniet> yeah XD
<Kilos> chasing girls
<ikbenerniet> yeah XD
<Kilos> sigh
<ikbenerniet> you too old to chase girls? :p
<Kilos> nono
<ikbenerniet> I still think so :p
<Kilos> i dont need to chase
<ikbenerniet> sheep are girls too :p
<Kilos> even the sheep come when i call them
<ikbenerniet> that's because you are great
<ikbenerniet> do you want to see my town in a picture
<Kilos> no man i nag until they rather listen first time than have to put up with the nagging
<Kilos> yes ok
<Kilos> use our picpaste
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co
<ikbenerniet> it's already online :p http://www.hln.be/regio/nieuws-uit-sint-niklaas/water-aan-de-lippen-in-omstreden-populierenwijk-ii-a2586720/ <- they are building a new quarter in my town in a flood area
<ikbenerniet> (that water isn't supposed to be there :p )
<Kilos> yes i see
<Kilos> we in a drought period
<ikbenerniet> yesterday rain fell down at 30liters / m2
<ikbenerniet> per hour :p
<Kilos> whew
<ikbenerniet> so you can imagine half of my province was under water :p
<Kilos> we get that much in ten years when we are lucky
<Kilos> you guys already live in a reclaimed swamp
<Kilos> you need to built a dome over the top now
<ikbenerniet> this is rather exceptional too :p but not that exceptional as in "we don't get that rain in 10 years" but that's what we normally get in January, on one day
<ikbenerniet> yeah I live in the "Land van Waas" :p which means land of haze/mist
<Kilos> we are very luckt when we get 400mm a year
<ikbenerniet> o.O
<ikbenerniet> Kilos: last year in January: 123,9 mm
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> send some here
<ikbenerniet> with 25 days of some sort of water :p rain / snow / ...
<Kilos> we are having the worst drought in living memory
<ikbenerniet> :(
<ikbenerniet> in some parts of our country it is freezing cold right now :p
<ikbenerniet> which means there fell a lot of snow :p
<ikbenerniet> we haven't had winter until now
<ikbenerniet> in december we had average temperatures around 12 °C
<ikbenerniet> which is very warm :)
<ikbenerniet> ik ga eten, smakelijk eten, Kilos 
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> enjoy
<ikbenerniet> thanks :D
<ikbenerniet> ik ga dik worden
<ikbenerniet> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> :D
<smile> I'm fat enough now, Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> smile: I skimmed through that article. I'm tired, and I don't feel like engaging my brain right now :-(
<smile> superfly: you can read it always after the fact, it will be linked for quite a while at http://hugsmile.eu/tools/media :p
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-17
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> even our mailing list is dead
<Kilos> either new peeps are getting cleverer or ubuntu is getting too good
<Kilos> hmm... peeps going to colonize mars soon
<Kilos> hope those already there have built nice digs for them
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Private_User> hey Kilos, nice would you ever consider relocating there?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> nope im a born earthling
<Private_User> I wonder if they would have to make incubation chambers for everybody or whether they will come up with a solution to start growing plants and trees there to produce oxgen and release into the atmosphere of mars
<Kilos> they do same as in the space station
<Kilos> plants do the work
<Kilos> they will just have to have domed structures or live underground for a long time first
<Kilos> most likely will have to live in domes forever , i dont think one could change a whole planets atmosphere
<Private_User> ok then I guess I will remain earthbound and enjoy the beauty and surrounding of our earth more especially I can live anywhere on earth
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> bit too cold at the poles though
<Kilos> unless you carry enough fat like a walrus
<Private_User> cold but at least it has oxygen to breath
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> I have never experienced such cold temperatures I wonder hos that feels
<Private_User> *how
<Kilos> very cold
<Kilos> ive been at -5°c and that was painful
<Kilos> poles get below -40 and more at times
<Private_User> eish
<Kilos> take a bottle of water or ice cubes out of a good deep freeze and hold it against your cheek and you will have an idea
<Private_User> I cannot remeber what was the lowest temp I experienced did JHB ever have its temp at -3
<Kilos> at times jhb does yes
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Private_User> cause I think I may have once when I first moved up there and had to work through the evening and we had to walk from building to building in Braamfontein
<Private_User> the temo was that low if I remember correctly
<Kilos> ya not lekker at all
<Private_User> *temp
<Kilos> nose burns from the cold
<Private_User> thats if you can still feel your nose after spending some time outside
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> JHB can get lekker cold in winter
<Kilos> yip
<Private_User> but its better that DBN cold cause DBN cold you never know what to to wear a jacket do not wear a jacket wear a jacket do not wear a jacket cause without one you cold and with one you hot
<Private_User> JHB cold you know wear the jacket you fine
<Private_User> well thats my experience some oaks here during winter dude, wearing gloves, hats and hug coats over jerseys and I am like thats too much
<Kilos> all depends on th layer of fat you carry
<magespawn> never really seem to get cold in durban, and certainly not for long
<Kilos> great temp down there
<Kilos> sub tropics are best places to live
<squish102> maaz weather 28173
<Maaz> squish102: In Monroe, North Carolina at 10:53 AM EST on January 17, 2016: 3°C; Humidity: 86%; Wind: NNE at 17 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 7:29 AM EST/5:36 PM EST; Moonrise/set: 12:30 PM EST/12:58 AM EST
<squish102> ohhh, warm day outside
<Kilos> 3°c is warm?
<Kilos> what do you smoke
<squish102> happy it is not -15 outside
<squish102> that is cold :(
<squish102> i'm sure smile can relate
<Private_User> what the hek... and we were just complaining about it being below 0 and how cold that is even if it is just a few degrees but 15 below, thats sounds very very very and maybe even more very cold
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> but I found that winter in JHB if the temp is around 4 and above at night it is not unbearable cold
<Private_User> jacket is good enough
<squish102> if you house is built for it and you have the right clothing etc, it is not that bad, other than staying outside for extended periods of time
<magespawn> i was watching ice pilots, and the mechanics were changing an engine on a plane in -30
<magespawn> and my wife wants to move to canada
<magespawn> that is where the series was filmed
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-09
<Kilos> morning superfly and all other za peeps all over the globe
<superfly> Hi
<Kilos> and inetpro paddatrapper andrewlsd chesedo MaNL jerit roabish2 SilverCode spinza theblazehen tumbleweed and the forgotten ones as well
<Kilos> all ok there superfly ?
<superfly> Yes. Lovely summer day today. 
<Kilos> enjoy, we have had 4 days of rain. much needed but kinda cool for summer
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: it's not summer here, it's winter. 
<superfly> Hi paddatrapper, back at work yet? 
<inetpro> superfly: gaan slaap
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> It's not yet 11pm, nevermind midnight 
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<inetpro> superfly: when are you starting your new job?
<superfly> But fine. Oom inetpro has spoken. 
<inetpro> haha
<superfly> inetpro: when I get one. 
<inetpro> superfly: good to see you finding yourself again at least
<superfly> I don't know when that will be, I am waiting for my green card 
<superfly> Good night everyone 
<inetpro> goeienag superfly
<Kilos> night superfly sleep well
<Kilos> baie reen ne inetpro 
<Kilos> soya lande staan onder water hier
<inetpro> sjoe... ons het sowat 70mm die naweek gehad
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<inetpro> ander het meer as 100mm gehad
<tumbleweed> pretty hot here too (I'm in Tasmania)
<paddatrapper> superfly: Hey. Started today
<Kilos> wow tumbleweed , all good there?
<Kilos> thats where those devil things live hey
<Kilos> oh maybe im thinking of tasmanian tigers
<tumbleweed> yeah
<tumbleweed> I think the komodo dragons live here
<inetpro> tumbleweed: yikes, so you are UTC+10 or +11 now?
<inetpro> AEDT?
<Kilos> really getting to see the world our weed
<inetpro> you globetrotter guys trying to confuse us here 
<Kilos> http://www.livescience.com/27440-tasmanian-devils.html
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yep, something like that
<Kilos> worse than pit bulls them aminals
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how long are you planning to be there?
<tumbleweed> for LCA - so, two weeks
<chesedo> morning Kilos paddatrapper inetpro tumbleweed and all others
<chesedo> Kilos: why are you up so early?
<Kilos> dunno
<chesedo> hope you all enjoyed your weekend?
<inetpro> what is LCA?
<inetpro> hi chesedo
<tumbleweed> http://linux.conf.au/
<paddatrapper> morning chesedo 
<inetpro> oh looks nice, thanks tumbleweed
<inetpro> Kilos: slaap jy al weer?
<Kilos> ek het ja inetpro en toe met tara gesels om te probeer daai gofundme update
<Kilos> ons het eerste dreig brief gekry vandag
<Kilos> ek dink sy het dit in gofundmegesit en my paypay link
<inetpro> Trello Is Being Acquired By Atlassian http://blog.trello.com/trello-atlassian
<Kilos> we had 116 over the weekend inetpro , farmer just told me
<inetpro> jy wen
<Kilos>  maar hierdie keer bietjie skade in die lande waar klein plante weggespoel het
<Kilos> hy kan daai lyne seker weer oor plant
<smile> hoi :p
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> here is the latest update tara did, can you spread it around all over please
<Kilos> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<Kilos> i still dont know what the final total is
<smile> Kilos: how do you mean? You don't have all your expenses listed yet?
<smile> I'll do what I can
<Kilos> she said that is up to date 
<Kilos> there are all the accounts and a demand letter there
<Kilos> go to the end and see more
 * smile will do
<Kilos> ty lad
<Kilos> i get lost with all that reading
<Kilos> and her mom says 5 k on the hospital alone still owing so im lost
<Kilos> ill chat to her again tomorrow
<Kilos> we need to mail the doctor that sent the demand and ask him to be patient
<smile> my collegues went to a hamburger restaurant today :o 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye! :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-10
<Kilos> morning inetpro paddatrapper and all the lurkers
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, magespawn 
<magespawn> good morning Kilos paddatrapper 
<Langjan> G'morning all from a wet, green and grateful Bushveld 
<paddatrapper> morning Langjan 
<Langjan> How you doing paddatrapper ?
<Langjan> And you Kilos ?
<paddatrapper> Langjan: good thanks. You?
<Langjan> Very well thks paddatrapper 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> hi frogboots
<Langjan> Lmga! All well Kilos ? Just popped in to see 
<Langjan> kde not broken?
<Langjan> And girls on oz ok?
<Langjan> I see you chasing Rustenburg sheep, will check you later
<Kilos> kde fine
<Kilos> girls in os just stressing about the demand letter we got
<Kilos> otherwise fine
<Kilos> hows things your side
<Kilos> ai! i talk to the trees
<Kilos> but they dont listen either
<nsnzero> lol Kilos 
<nsnzero> morning all
<paddatrapper> lol
<paddatrapper> morning nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hey there paddatrapper 
<chesedo> morning Kilos magespawn paddatrapper Langjan nsnzero and all others
<paddatrapper> morning chesedo 
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<inetpro> goeidag mense
<nsnzero> inetpro: good day to you as well 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero chesedo `and my pro
<chesedo> dag inetpro
<inetpro> chesedo: how goes it?
<chesedo> inetpro: great thanks and self?
<inetpro> good, good
<inetpro> did you see the Trello story?
<inetpro> maybe time to find an alternative?
<chesedo> inetpro: about the acquasition?
<inetpro> yep
<chesedo> well the email I got says that standalone usage will still be possible, so we should not have a problem
<chesedo> though I think that we have an open task to look into alternative
<Langjan> Hi Kilos is jy daar?
<Kilos> ja oom jan
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> eks nie op kde nie man
<Langjan> Alles reg by jou?
<Kilos> ja als ok hier dankie
<Kilos> lekker gereen
<Langjan> mooi so, lekker hier ook
<Langjan> Kilos, how do I create a disk image - have been trying via disks but get bogged  
<Kilos> a disk image of what'
<Langjan> of my system on the ssd
<Kilos> i dont think i have done that
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> systemback
<Langjan> oh
<Kilos> you can make a backup disk or a disk to install with
<theblazehen> hey Kilos, all
<Langjan> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Langjan
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Langjan> I dont see systemback in the software centre?
<Langjan> I found some sites will do some homework there
<Kilos> google systemback for 16.04
<Kilos> i thought it was in the repos already
<Langjan> This shows a number of utilities, but does not include systemback: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/systemback
<Kilos> i think that is where i got it
<Kilos> havent tried it on 16.04 yet but works like a charm on 14.04
<Langjan> I see it says "development suspended"
<Kilos> hopefully because it works ok as is
<Langjan> hopefully
<Langjan> Looks risky & complicated, no toy for the aged, will pass for now. 
<Kilos> wow even i used it without help man
<Kilos> check for a readme file
<Langjan> Ja but you still spring chicken
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it was quite easy iirc
<Kilos> i did it when in oz
<Kilos> just read everything before you start clicking
<Langjan> Will do thks, going for lunch - lekker dag verder vir jou. 
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> selle daar 
<inetpro> uh-oh!
<magespawn> what now?
<andrewlsd> Hi All. A belated _Happy New Year_ to all here.
<inetpro> power outage here in Hatfield again
<inetpro> luckily traffic is still in holiday mood
<inetpro> and our generator, fortunately is still working as well :-)
<Langjan> thks andrewlsd and the same to you
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> inetpro, fortunate to have a generator and lucky to have fuel
<inetpro> Langjan: especially in January as well :-)
<Langjan> You still around Kilos 
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> just woke from a nap
<Kilos> and hungry
<Kilos> so had some stew
<Langjan> Ok lekker, hope you enjoyed
<Kilos> now i got 3 inverter welders to try repair and i know nothing about them sigh
<Langjan>  ouch! Learning about inverter welders...
<Langjan> whats wrong with them?
<Langjan> DC?
<Kilos> yeah i have no idea how they work but seems basic inside , just the pc board might need more investigation
<Kilos> never seen a welder with pc boards in
<Langjan> Strongs, cannot help there
<Kilos> 220
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> why inverter if 220?
<Kilos> hopefully i can make one work out of the three
<MaNL> to turn the AC into DC
<Kilos> they tiny things and can weld up to 60 amps
<Langjan> so is dc
<Kilos> and ive seen one working before they weld quite well
<Kilos> dc output ya
<Langjan> dc does weld well - they are smooth
<Kilos> arent all welders dc output
<Langjan> Not as far as I am aware
<Kilos> there must be some info online so ill work through it slowly
<Kilos> they been lying here a year already
<Kilos> so no rush and what works is then ours
<Kilos> so cant lose either way
<Langjan> Good luck
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> what you doing
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> Going to leave you to it
<Kilos> im sure you want to know something
<Langjan> Niks nie ek se mos eks nie op kde nie lmga!
<Langjan> Kuier net
<Kilos> everythings working???
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thats wonderful
<Kilos> so
<Langjan> Thats why its raining
<Kilos> tell first
<Kilos> how did the installations go and what did you do
<Langjan> which installlations
<Kilos> your drive man that wasnt lekker
<Kilos> the ssd
<Kilos> ai ! ek sukkel partykeer
<Kilos> you forgot?
<Langjan> Its still sdb if thats what you mean
<Kilos> i saw some cure for altzheimers somewhere
<Langjan> really?
<Kilos> just swop the sata cables then it will be sda
<Langjan> whats in a name?
<Kilos> huh?
<Langjan> Leave well enough alone
<Kilos> the narrow red or yellow cables in the pc board
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> 160 GB storage is sda
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Jy moet lekker speel met jou sweisers
<Kilos> lol ok dankie sal so maak, pas julle mooi op
<Langjan> Dankie my vriend, lekker aand vir jou
<Kilos> dankie baie
<Langjan> Oh did I tell you our new granddaughter arrived 6 Jan in Perth?
<Kilos> congrats
<Kilos> thats great news
<Langjan> Thks: http://www.greeff.info/tng01/getperson.php?personID=I2164&tree=Lichtenburgstam
<Langjan> No 7
<Kilos> you should wait till she is 18 before entering her
<Kilos> sometimes when small they so annoying peeps sit on them
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Yes especially with smile around
<Kilos> hahaha yeah
<Kilos> he is naughty
<Kilos> even his parents gave up
<Langjan> Ok gonna leave you to the welders now
<Langjan> Mooi loop
<Kilos> go well
<Langjan> Thks
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> and good luck
<Kilos> thanks
<Kilos> i may go nap more
<Kilos> dont need luck for that
<Langjan> Sleep over the prob
<Langjan> often works
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> haha i know
<Langjan> Bye for now Kilos 
<Kilos> cheers Langjan 
<jerit_> Off to Bronkhorstspruit Magistrates Court tomorrow which is fun
<pavlushka> Kilos: whassup doc?
 * pavlushka the bugs bunny
<pavlushka> ahoy za!
<jerit_> Kilos is sleeping... or something :P
<jerit_> hello pavlushka 
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> Est-ce que vous parlez français, Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> english
<smile> pourquoi pas? :p
<Kilos> lol say it in english and ill answer
<smile> Kilos: why not? :p
<Kilos> because i dont understand french
<Kilos> except for merci and wi
<smile> you did understand my question asking if you speak French ;)
<Kilos> yes
<smile> so you speak more French than you tell me! :p
<Kilos> lol odd words here and there
<smile> :DD
 * smile wants to spend something, but doesn't know what
<smile> I want to buy something for myself
<Kilos> haha
<smile> but I wouldn't know what on earth to buy! :D
<Kilos> buy a hat
<smile> Food, for sure. :D
<smile> Or maybe sunglasses.
 * smile is going to Leiden (near Amsterdam) in two weeks
<smile> more near "The Hague"
<smile> where the international justice court is
<smile> :)
<Kilos> what you going to do there
<MaNI> hopefully not to be put on trial :)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> MaNI: lol
 * smile is going to the New Year's drink
<smile> maybe catch a prize
<Kilos> oh yes
<smile> it's organized by Wikimedia Netherlands
<smile> Kilos: did I tell you already?
<Kilos> yes  but i forgot
<smile> I forgot too
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I found wok very nearby! :DD
<smile> I like!
<smile> They even have ice cream
<smile> and smoothies
<Kilos> lol
<smile> (in Leiden :p )
<smile> where I'll be
<smile> Only 2 minutes walk
<smile> :)
<smile> There's an hotel nearby, but I will take another hotel :) Last time I went to that hotel chain, I was a bit disappointed
<Kilos> a bed is a bed
<smile> no man!
<smile> :D
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> smile smiles too much
<smile> I can stay in a hostel if I like too, that's way cheaper
<smile> If I pay premium, I also want premium
<smile> ;)
<smile> kulelu88: I'll try to cry some more. :'( 
<smile> Kilos: I want a nice breakfast! A nice bed
<smile> I don't go out every day
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> If I could, I would have two smoothies!
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> make your own
<smile> but that's not real food :p 
<smile> Kilos: too lazy :p
<Kilos> i make mine now with mango
<Kilos> and watermelon
<smile> nice
<smile> :)
<Kilos> if you use the peel of the mango and the rind of the watermellon the become medicines as well
<smile> :)
 * smile goes to sleep
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<smile> you too, Kilos :)
<smile> you should have been in bed already
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-11
<chesedo> good morning all
<paddatrapper> Morning all
<nsnzero> morning guys
<Kilos> hi chesedo inetpro paddatrapper and everyone else
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos 
<paddatrapper> How goes it?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<andrewlsd> morning paddatrapper Kilos and everyone else
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<chesedo> hi Kilos paddatrapper andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> nice to see you Kilos
<andrewlsd> and chesedo :-)
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> likewise
<paddatrapper> Kilos: good thanks
<paddatrapper> hey andrewlsd 
 * andrewlsd lurks
<jerit_> hoe gaanit mense en vroumense en ander mense wat nie wil so identifeer (totally made up that word thinking it's right for "identify") nie
<jerit_> lol well I was almost right... Hello everybody
<jerit_> ello Kilos
<andrewlsd> hi jerit_
<Kilos> power has returned
<Kilos> had a ood nap as well
<jerit_> How do you nap in this heat?
<Kilosgoo> lekker
<Kilosgoo> i love heat
<Kilosgoo> also  we have good fans
<Kilosgoo> my son struggles in the heat but fans help
<Kilosgoo> also helps to hand a wet towel over the fan. air is cold from there to you
<Kilosgoo> i have no idea why im shown as away
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> Hi! :)
<smile> Can anyone reproduce this? :p https://github.com/Smile4ever/firefoxaddons/issues/13
<inetpro> goeiemore
<smile> inetpro: why "good morning"? :o
<smile> it's evening
<smile> :p
<inetpro> eh smile, it's morning for superfly ;-)
<smile> ;)
<inetpro> and me has been rather busy today, only connected here now
<smile> what did you do today? :D
<inetpro> smile: unfortunately don't have a public list of achievements that I can brag about
<smile> inetpro: :(
<smile> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/discord-linux-app-download-stable <- nice artwork!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you guys start talking at bedtime
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
 * inetpro just stumbled into here to show face
<inetpro> it's a tired face but I'm still breathing 
<smile> Kilos: bedtime? not yet!
<smile> hold on an hour :DD
<smile> there's peeps who go to work, Kilos :D
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ty for popping in inetpro 
 * inetpro gotta steal some energy from these youngsters somehow
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> one wonders where they get the energy
<smile> inetpro: I'm tired as well, so nothing to get here :D
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai!
<smile> I walked half an hour, worked 8 hours, was in the car for about 1,5 hours, slept a few hours
<smile> And I played a parlor game
 * paddatrapper peers around the door
 * Kilos opens the door wide
<Kilos> ha gotcha
<Kilos> any news from fly paddatrapper ?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: He's around occasionally. DM now
<Kilos> i mean about the decision on ibid
<Kilos> and what does inetpro say
 * inetpro slips out of the door
<Kilos> inetpro opinion?
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<inetpro> oops... he stopped me
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> are we not more at home on LP
 * inetpro thinking
<Kilos> uh oh
<smile> Don't over-think
<smile> ;)
 * Kilos smells smoke
<smile> You'll get tired even more
<smile> :o
<Kilos> is that rubber or old wood burning
<smile> Kilos: are you smoking again! :o 
<Kilos> no man pro is thinking
<inetpro> sshh
<inetpro> Kilos: well, I think the call has been made
<inetpro> the devs, they always win
<Kilos> thats frogboots and fly
<Kilos> and weed
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> paddatrapper have you guys decided?
<inetpro> Kilos: and don't forget chesedo
<Kilos> oh yes
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Ah sorry, seems like we'll merge back
<Kilos> merge to github?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: back to ibid on github yes
<inetpro> no more iterum
<paddatrapper> yeah. fly said he's fine with it, though will need to get over his aversion for closed-source github
<Kilos> ok that will keep weed actively involved
<paddatrapper> Yup and hopefully other old devs too
<Kilos> late night thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> oh well, as long as we got an upgraded bot
<inetpro> Kilos: and hopefulle we can get cocooncrash back again one day as well
<inetpro> hopefully*
<Kilos> yeah
 * pavlushka says ahoy silently
<Kilos> he never even pops in any more
<paddatrapper> Upgraded, new improved and hopefully a little flash
<Kilos> shame on you cocooncrash 
<paddatrapper> lol
<inetpro> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello inetpro :)
<inetpro> can I go sleep now?
<smile> yes
<smile> good night
<smile> ;)
<inetpro> dankie smile
<pavlushka> inetpro: How's your Family? good, and brushed your teeth before going to sleep?
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<Kilos> ill follow soon
<inetpro> clean and healthy yes, thanks :-)
<inetpro> good night
<pavlushka> Night Pro
<Kilos> i crash as well now guys
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> bye! :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-12
<inetpro> goeie more
<chesedo> dag inetpro and all others
<Kilos> 0/
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> bed time for you
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<paddatrapper> \o
<theblazehen> Morning
<paddatrapper> morning theblazehen, chesedo, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper theblazehen inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> you are late
<Kilos> yeah was outside killing ants
<Kilos> house was riddled with ants everywhere now slowly i getting rid of them
<inetpro> cool, how are you doing it
<Kilos> cypermethrin and sugar water poured into every nest
<inetpro> ants are a real big problem
<inetpro> but how do you find the nest?
<Kilos> this way you get rid of whole nests at a time
<MaNI> just follow the trail? lol
<Kilos> you find an ant carrying some food back to nest and follow him and see the whole he goes into
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ah, so that is where you spend all your time these days?
<Kilos> when i got here you had to eat a sarmy immediately or it go cover in ants, now even a chocolate can be left open on a table
<Kilos> im trying to clear the whole surrounding area as well
<Kilos> the tings were in the walls and ceiling even
<inetpro> well done!
<Kilos> every crack in plaster and paint and every tiny hole had ants in
<inetpro> sjoe, sounds real bad
<Kilos> they even bore through plaster them little thing
<Kilos> lekker inside now but they like making new colonies in paving every few days so its an ongoing battle
<MaNI> you should try the borax/sugar thing - apparently they take it all back to the colony with them and then it kills them from the inside
<Kilos> i gotta be away a bit
<Kilos> ian needs teamviewer
<Kilos> yay done
<Kilos> ill look into the borax thing ty MaNI 
<nsnzero> morning all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<inetpro> Kilos: just go after the queen
<inetpro> the queen is the only ant that can lay eggs
<Kilos> yes inetpro but she is deep in the hole and im not digging to hunt
<Kilos> better just kill the whole nest
<Langjan> Hi everybody
<Langjan> Kilos, did you sort the welders out?
<inetpro> goeiemore Langjan
<inetpro> he's probably hunting ants
<Langjan> Hello inetpro how are you doing?
<inetpro> good and yourself?
<Langjan> Very well thks
<Langjan> Bosveld s pragtig na al die reën
<inetpro> 01/12 08:52:46 <inetpro> you are late
<inetpro> 01/12 08:53:07 <Kilos> yeah was outside killing ants
<Langjan> you were right about the ants inetpro 
<inetpro> mooi man, hoop ons kry nog opvolg reen
<Langjan> Ja, amen!
<Langjan> Kilos, you must weld their burrows
<Langjan> A q for the geeks plse re backup utility
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats the prob Langjan 
<Kilos> there is dejadup
<Langjan> Hi Kilos Yes its about dejadup
<Langjan> It stores backups in a compacted format
<Langjan> then its difficult to find anything
<Langjan> you seem to have to restore everything - seems like an overkill in many situations
<Langjan> gotta go have lunch quickly
<Kilos> enjoy
<Langjan> Seems much easier to just manually backup home folder
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i used dejadup once and it worked well i think
<Kilos> not sure how it did the backup but i was impressed
<Langjan> Impressed by what?
<Kilos> it did a good job iirc but forgotten how i used it
<Kilos> it backup up everything i think including passwords etc
<Kilos> and settings
<Langjan> OK well it seems to be a waste of time because all that is done when I back up home folder
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Lmga, but seriously!   
<Kilos> how do you backup /home
<jerit_> mv -f /home /backup ?
<jerit_> or maybe
<Langjan> Copy and paste.
<jerit_> sudo mv -f /home /backup
<Kilos> i use rsync
<Langjan> I just right- click on folder and copy 
<Langjan> then paste where I want it to be backed up, external or storage drive
<Kilos> and next  week?
<Kilos> same thing into same place?
<Kilos> rsync syncs the changes
<jerit_> who has the money to buy enough storage to backup every week
<Kilos> rsync just adds changes to same backup
<Langjan> Depends, if there is something I want to keep like .thunderbird, I can paste it separately the delete home and replace with new version
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /home/ /media/miles/backup/
<Langjan> I usually do it once a month and in between do what comes up
<Langjan> What does that do Kilos ?
<Kilos> it syncs whats missing into your backup
<Langjan> OK handy gadget
<Kilos> can be done daily even for totallly up to date backup
<MaNI> with a dedup filesystem you could in theory backup quite frequently without it bloating completely out of proportion
<Kilos> yeah dejadup had that function to do it automagically iirc
<Langjan> OK guys going to charge my batteries, playing a competition this afternoon, take good care  
<Kilos> enjoy
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<Kilos> good luck
<Langjan> dankie
<Kilos> play well
<Kilos> ain properly
<Kilos> aim
<Langjan> Will try but those bowls keep going skew...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> serious
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> yes man thats where you gotta member how much they turn and where
<Langjan> Keep forgetting
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> whats the name of that condition?
<Kilos> go rest
<Langjan> mooi loop my vriend
<Kilos> altzies
<Langjan> ja
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Langjan> so iets
<Langjan> wat nou weer?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hmm... scrappy net connection
<jerit_> Since my bitcoin investment doubled, I withdrew my initial deposit (deposit = x, value reached x*2 so I withdrew x) ... basically gave me x value invested for free and so now that I've got my initial commitment back, I find I'm not so worried anymore about how the investment is doing
<MaNI> thats usually a good strategy for things that are similar to gambling :)
<jerit_> Gambling would be if I'd invested with the hope that it'd become profitable after I put my money in
<jerit_> as it is, it was already profitable when I put my money in
<jerit_> wish I had more income so I can buy property to rent out. Easy R6k income per month
<MaNI> I wasn't specifically saying it was gambling, bitcoin is a high risk investment, not gambling, though there are some parallels between the two.
<MaNI> was just saying that this strategy works also in gambling situations, and isn't a bad one to employ on a high risk investment either.
<jerit_> MaNI how weird is that then... My first ever actual investment is in a high risk vehicle haha
<jerit_> and I even crushed it as well
<jerit_> Didn't have a lot to invest so I haven't made a lot of money either but still, I'm up at least 200 bucks which given my cashflow situation as a whole, is not insignificant
<MaNI> right
<MaNI> I've made quite a bit on bitcoin myself, so it is pretty nifty
<MaNI> but nonetheless high risk, think of the people who bought while it was up at R16500 - they definitely aren't happy right now, hehe
<MaNI> being somewhat sensible helps a lot though
<jerit_> if they didn't sell when they saw it drop, they deserve to lose it
<Kilos> sigh, bad bad internet, and telkom says they are investigating it. since december already
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<Langjan> Hi guys, just been watching Voetspore in Madagascar on TV2, interestingly Johan Badenhorst and his team are using Ubuntu.  
<Langjan> On their laptops
<Langjan> Also check this: https://bartongeorge.io/2017/01/09/welcome-the-new-ubuntu-based-precision-line-up-mobile-workstations-plus-a-new-all-in-one/
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> clever van der merwes
<Langjan> Hi Kilos jys seker reg vir die bed oom
<Kilos> ja lankal maar ian is nog ie tuis nie en ek het die groot hek se remote
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> kinders
<Langjan> ek ook, lang dag
<Langjan> ai
<Kilos> my internet was siek vandag
<Kilos> ure af gewees
<Langjan> Dis lastig
<Kilos> ja groot pein
<Kilos> hoekom is jy so laat wakker
<Kilos> het jy gewen?
<Langjan> Ek slaap nooit voor so 10:30 na 11 nie
<Langjan> ons het altwee gewen dankie
<Kilos> oh ja hulle se ouer mense het minder slaap nodig
<Langjan> parespel mans en dames
<Kilos> mooi so man
<Langjan> jy sal weet...
<Kilos> goed gedoen
<Langjan> dankie
<Langjan>  finals on tuesday
<Kilos> sjoe dan moet jy goed uitrus
<Kilos> seker lam in die arm
<Langjan> Speel die naweek teen Mpumalanga in Witrivier
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> ry more 09:30 
<Kilos> besig ne
<Kilos> pc kry kans om te rus
<Langjan> Ja hou ons uit kattekwaad. kon jy die sweisers regkry?
<Kilos> nie eers ou weer lekker
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> nie vandag gekyk nie
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> was ietwat moeg
<Langjan> ai
<Kilos> maar nou weer lekker
<Langjan> hoop Ian kom gou latjy kan gaan slaap
<Kilos> ek ook ja dankie
<Kilos> kinders dink nie
<Langjan> Ok sterkte daar gesels weer later
<Kilos> ok damkie oompie
<Kilos> goed rus as jy gaan slaap
<Langjan> my plesier seuntjie
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> dankie jy ook
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> danke
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-13
<Kilos> morning all and evening superfly 
<superfly> evening Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I've started applying for jobs
<Kilos> good luck superfly i hope you find a great one
<superfly> Thanks, me too.
<paddatrapper> Mornign everyone
<nsnzero> morning guys
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper nsnzero pavlushka 
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<nsnzero> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> and kulelu88 
<superfly> Night folks, time for me to bed. 
<chesedo> morning Kilos paddatrapper  nsnzero and others... and night superfly 
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<kulelu88> morning fellows
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<anton_may> Lo Kilos
<anton_may> WB how things?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<anton_may> apart from the Gautrain bus drivers on strike....a for away
<nsnzero> spent 1 day getting my kubuntu theme right -now its a perfect blue theme but if anyone has themes issues i can help now 
<Kilos> iirc blue is not a good colour to be looking at all day. reddish shades take less out of you
<Kilos> i may have it mixed up
<magespawn> good morning
<anton_may> brb going to testdrive ubuntu gnome 16.04
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<andrewlsd_Away> MaNI: (and Kilos) is Borax (or whatever it is made of) readily available in ZA shops?  I've been looking for it, to make _slime_ for the kids.
<andrewlsd_Away> whois smile
<andrewlsd> (nevermind)
<Kilos> ill try find out andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> ty Kilos :-)
<inetpro> goeiemore
<paddatrapper> hey inetpro \
<Kilos> hmm... serious storm brewing here
<Kilos> andrewlsd i hear you can get borax from chemists and supermarkets
<KingsQuest> hey :D
<KingsQuest> netinstall lubuntu 16.04 LTS and it will be Amiga 4.01 without updates including the kernel on UK servers only Africa must use netinstall
<KingsQuest> on their servers 800 days
<KingsQuest> you might be able to reinstall the kernel as long as you don't lose anything in synpatic in 50 minutes.  but who doesn't like perfect packages :D
<Kilos-> power messing around all avy with the stormy weather. keep well and sleep tight all. see you morrow
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos what happened to the LoCo Council meeting? 
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-14
<Kilos> oh my superfly i didnt even know about it, or forgot about it
<Kilos> when was it
<Kilos> morning everyone
<sakhi> Morning Kilos, morning everyone.
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<superfly> Kilos: I thought it was supposed to be the 10th
<Kilos> oh my for our reverification
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> Kilos: the AZ LoCo is also up for verification, and silently they can't get hold of the LoCo Council 
<Kilos> i didnt add it to their agenda i think
<superfly> *apparently 
<Kilos> i battled as well. they struggling i think since dholbach left
<superfly> Apparently I'm wrong, the AZ LoCo reverification is only in September 
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Night all 
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good night/morning
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> power cuts a serious prob here
<magespawn> they are a serious problem pretty much every where
<nlsthzn> sup all :)
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> and mage
<Kilos> oh he gone
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos ... missed the mage
 * nlsthzn was dragged to the shops 
<Kilos> lol
<smile> hi! :D
<smile> pavlushka: something tells me you're not from Japan
<smile> ;) 
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-15
<superfly> Evening Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<smile> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> morning smile inetpro 
<smile> good morning everyone :)
<inetpro> .
<smile> inetpro: .
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi smile
<smile> hi :)
<inetpro> keep smiling son
<superfly> :-P
<inetpro> wb superfly
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: you back from church already?
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit daar?
<Kilos> bangerig
<Kilos> gaan more om te hoor gaan hulle bors oop sny
<superfly> inetpro: our church meets at 14:00 (we meet in another church's building) 
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> superfly: have a good sunday
<Kilos> yes a very good one
<inetpro> Kilos: you'll be ok
<Kilos> hows things there inetpro 
<inetpro> hot again today
<Kilos> just cut your finger
<Kilos> then imagine your whole chest split in the centre and opened up
<Kilos> i think biiig eina
<inetpro> Kilos: don't worry about the things you can't change
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> you survived many challenging times before, you still have many miles ahead of you
<Kilos> yeah i hope so just im a bit tired of eina all the time
<inetpro> just tell wolfeyes to keep us up to date here
<Kilos> will do
<inetpro> if needed of course
<inetpro> maybe you just get it all done quick, quick and keep us up to date yourself
<Kilos> i think i have you on the cell
<Kilos> not taking lappy with
<Kilos> i dont think they will actually do anything tomorrow bbut maybe book in so they can send me to steve bhiko 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-09
<superfly> Gooooood morning South Africa!
<thatgraemeguy> Hiiii
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: how goes?
<thatgraemeguy> can't complain thanks, you?
<superfly> Good, good. Bed time for me, to be honest.
<thatgraemeguy> haha
<thatgraemeguy> just got to work ;)
<superfly> Some say I'm living in the past ;-)
<thatgraemeguy> hehehe
<paddatrapper> morning superfly thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo 'lo
<chesedo> morning superfly thatgraemeguy paddatrapper and others
<thatgraemeguy> greetings and salutations
<paddatrapper> hi chesedo 
<pavlushka> maaz seen kilos
<Maaz> pavlushka: kilos was last seen 10 days, 22 hours, 38 minutes and 19 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-12-29 20:49:22 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-12-29 21:26:08 SAST
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-10
<anton_may> Morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-11
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-12
<paddatrapper> Good morning everyone
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi paddatrapper
<pavlushka> Good Morning inetpro 
<inetpro> pavlushka: how are you doing?
<pavlushka> inetpro: doing minimum, cold wave is sweeping here
 * inetpro having a short memory span again
<inetpro> pavlushka: where is that again?
<pavlushka> inetpro: pardon my English, I said a cold wave is sweeping over here, temp is 10C during day, at night it falls below 5, minimum recorded 2.4
<inetpro> oh that sounds like a normal winters day here :-)
<inetpro> I see the coldest day in Pretoria in recent history (-3°C) was on 12 June 1963 
<inetpro> but our average minimum temperature is more like 3°C
<pavlushka> inetpro: in our climate considering our coordinates, it is cold, very cold
<pavlushka> inetpro: you people are closer to the south pole than us, so it supposed to be colder there than us and that's normal, but we are in the line of hot & humid condition where hot means 38C average, could be 42C
<pavlushka> no, the average is lower
<pavlushka> 32-35C
<inetpro> pavlushka: http://mentalfloss.com/article/60076/12-toasty-tips-staying-warm-cold-weather
<superfly> o/
<superfly> inetpro: have you been in contact with Kilos at all recently?
<superfly> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: Kilos was last seen 13 days, 20 hours, 29 minutes and 21 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-12-29 20:49:22 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-12-29 21:26:08 SAST
<inetpro> superfly: nope
<inetpro> unfortunately not
#ubuntu-za 2020-01-06
<chesedo> Good morning ZA
<inetpro> hi chesedo
#ubuntu-za 2020-01-07
<chesedo> Good morning inetpro and others
#ubuntu-za 2020-01-08
<chesedo> Morning ZA
<inetpro> good mornings
#ubuntu-za 2020-01-09
<chesedo> Good morning
